# 

## EDZIA

*W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji.* 

*Tu oglądamy co jest do licytowania i wklejamy nowe fanty*


_Licytacja trwa do 27.11 godz. 22.00_



*Stan Licytacji. 10500**zł*


*Anna Wiśniewska:**1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami -* *JAGODA51* *-* *70zł*
*2. Świąteczna karteczka.**JAGODA51* *-* *10 zł*
*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *EWKA 50 zł*
*4.Pudełeczko-* *ngel - 20 zł*

*Edzia*
*1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza -*_ bosia 50 zł_
*2. Naszyjnik szaro-błękitny - Cena - aloni**- 65 zł*
*3. Breloczek - Cena* *Bpis 40 zł*

*Żelka*
*1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -**Zbigniew100 - 200 zł*
*2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm -* *Justynka 200 zł*
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena-* *kjuta - 150 zł*

*Malka*
*1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny -* *Ivonesca- 260 zł* 
*2.Magiczna cytrynówka, MC, "złoto w płynie", 1 l - cena** niebieska 250 zł*


*AgnesK*
*1. Talerz lawenda - Cena* *swojaczka 30 zł*
*2. Talerz maki - Cena -* *Princesa 20 zł*
*3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena -* *Aglig - 20 zł*
*4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena* *Bpis 30 zł*
*5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena* *Braza 30 zł*
*8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) -* *artmag - 15 zł*
*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena -* *Artmag - 20 zł*
*10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza - Jagoda51 - 20** zł*
*11.Zawieszka na tee-lighty-Cena - Madzia11mk - 30 zł*

*KachnaP*
*1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena* *bpis 50 zł*
*2. nalewka z płatków róż, 0.5l - cena -UlaR 65zł*

*Dorbie*
*1. Robótka ręczna-* *DPS 30 zł*

*tutli_putli*
*1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - Cena* *Maxtorka - 65 zł*
*2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- bpis 5**0 zł*
*3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena* *Rocia 20 zł*
*4. Kolczyki koral-* *EZS 40 zł*
*5. Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena* *moniha -50 zł*
*6. Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena* *HANKA1950  -30 zł*


*Elfir*
*1.Roślina doniczkowa kalatei- Cena* *Jamles - 80z*


*DPS*
*1. Obrazek świąteczny -* *Mama Asi 30 zł*


*Aneta S*
*1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena -* *Karolina i Artur 55zł*
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *Maxtorka - 25zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia24m** -** 50zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -50zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena -* *Agduś 70zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza - tereska77 -2**0zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena* *Artmag 40zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena słońce2 -* *50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena mayland - 5**0zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza - Rasia* *30zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena* *Sunflower 40zł*
*15.Pojemnik ceramiczny z aniołkiem-Cena wywoławcza- DPS 40zł* 
*16.Ramka "przecierana" na zdjęcia-Cena wywoławcza- kraania 35zł*
*17.Zestaw trzech obrazków - Cena - Pelargonia - 150zł*
_18. Antypoślizgowe rybki do wanny - cena wywoławcza -Karolcia14m -20zł_
_19. 3 wieszaczki samoprzylepne Eva Solo - cena wywoławcza - bpis 30zł_
_20. Zestaw 4 metalowych serduszek-zawieszek - cena - Margoth* - 25zł_
_21. Szmaciana lalka - cena - Princesa - 50zł_
_22. Zestaw 3 drewnianych figurek na choinkę - cena - kachnaP- 110zł_
_23. Zestaw drewnianych czerwonych serduszek - cena - KachnaP - 40zł_
_24. Białe skrzydełka na choinkę - cena - betina71- 15zł_
_25. Białe serduszko - cena -tutli_putli 5zł_
_26. "Kryształowy" korek do wina - cena -anSi - 40zł_
_27. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 1 - cena wywoławcza -Karolina i Artur - 10zł_
_28. Szklane serduszko z metalową obwódką - cena Karolina i Artur 10zł_
_29. Metalowa gwiazdka -cena -tutli_putli 10zł_
_30. Zestaw czerwonych serduszek - cena -nemi 15zł_
_31. Anielskie skrzydełka - cena -betina71 15zł_
_32. Wieniec SIA - cena -słońce2 - 30zł_
_33. Czerwona gwiazdka - cena - tutli_putli 10zł_
_34. Złota ozdoba - cena - tutli_putli 5zł_
_35. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 2 - cena - julianna16 -30zł_
_36. Czerwono-szara filcowa gwiazdka - cena Justynka 20zł_
_37. Filcowe serduszko- cena wywoławcza julianna16 20zł_
_38. Łańcuszek złotych kulek - cena Princesa 15zł_
_39. Zestaw listków - cena Anna Wiśniewska - 30zł_
_40. Złota ozdoba z koralikami - cena Słońce2 20zł_
_41. Figurka złotego aniołka - cena Jagoda51 - 40zł_
*42. Zestaw 2 ściereczek kuch. Marimekko- cena yokasia - 35zł*
*43. Zestaw 2 ściereczek - cena Żelka - 20zł*
*44. Ramka na zdjęcie czarno-srebrna - cena wywoławcza - MagdaZZZ 50zł*


*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena* *tabaluga1 - 180zł*


*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena* *aka z Ina 120zł*
*2.Ramka na zdjęcie-Cena wywoławcza - Maxtorka - 35zł*
*3.łopatki 3 komplet- Cena - MusiSieUdac 50zł*


*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *Anula68- 400zł*
*2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową-Cena - Kasiomar  75zł*


*Lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-MarJel**- 5**5zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-**MarJel* *- 70zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena -* *Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena -* *ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena mother24 10zł*
*6.Nalewka śliwkowo-magiczna, 0,5l-Cena - TAR - 160zł* 


*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł*


*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena -** tereska77-90 zł
*

*Ngel*
*1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena* *Nefer 150 zł*
*2. Świecznik na tee-lighty - cena rasia 50 zł
*
*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek** -MagdaZZZ - 80*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena basiah2 -3**0 zł*
*3. Serduszka -* *lady in red* *-** 30 zł*


*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena -** swojaczka 60zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) -* *braza 35 zł*
*3. Kot aniołek - basiah2 40 zł*
*4.Kot pogromca choinki - Basiah2 - 100 zł*
*5.Serwetka, prawie kwadrat-cena - EZS 40zł*
Kółko plastyczne z Gimnazjum Społecznego im. Lady Sue Ryder w Woli Batorskiej podarawało przez Agduś:
*6. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 1 - cena - pelargonia - 20zł*
*7. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 2 - cena - pelargonia - 20zł*
*8. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 3 - cena - pelargonia - 20zł*
_9. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 4 - cena_ -*pelargonia - 20zł*

_Anev_
*1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena -**AniaS79 - 25 zł*

*yokasta*
*1.Książka kucharska - cena - Nelli Sza - 110 zł*
_2. Książka kucharska "Ciasta i desery" - cena wu - 35 zł_
_3. Kartka BN In excelsis Deo - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_4. Kartka BN Choinka - cena - Anula68- 20zł_
_5. Kartka BN Mikołaj z saniami - cena - JAGODA51 10zł_
_6. Kartka BN Zimowe miasto - cena - dziewcze - 10zł_
_7. Kartka BN Gwiazda betlejemska - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_8. Kartka BN Mikołaj przed domem - cena - JAGODA51 10zł_
_9. Kartka BN Stajenka - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_
_10. Kartka BN Kolaż - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_11. Kartka BN Świeczki - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_
_12. Kartka BN Aniołek - cena - anSi - 20zł_
_13. Kartka BN Mikołaj nad miastem - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_

_Gwoździk_
*1. "40-letnia" ..,khm procentowa, wódka Pepesza, 1l - cena millid 250 zł
*
*mada1412*
*1.Konik retro, ręcznie szyty-Cena - Rasia - 150zł*

*kasia_sw*
*1.Wianek świateczny-Cena Galka - 120zł*

*Dziewcze*
_1. Bajka na płycie winylowej - cena - AnetaS 100 zł_
_2. Komplet sztućców made in ZSRR - cena - blekitna - 45 zł_
_3. Lampion chromowany, 30 cm - cena - [email protected] - 100 zł_
_4. Czajniczek - cena - Justynka 70 zł_
*5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki - cena anSi - 115zł
6. 'klasyczna' bombka wstązkowa - cena - kjuta - 15zł
7. 'za-słodka' bombka wstązkowa - cena - Magda ZZZ- 40zł*

*Joliska*
_1. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł w grocie - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_2. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł przy huśtawce - cena - Tereska77 35 zł_
_3. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł polny - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_4. Zdjęcie "Sasanki" - cena wywoławcza -Gwoździk - 5zł_ 
_5. Zdjęcie "Fiołki" - cena wywoławcza -Gwoździk - 5zł_ 
_6. Zdjęcie "Suszek" - cena -tutli_putli 5zł_
_7. Zdjęcie "Groszek" - cena - dziewcze - 15zł_
_8. Zdjęcie "Francuz" - cena -dziewcze - 15zł_
_9. Zdjęcie "Droga Krzyżowa" - cena -kjuta - 15zł_

*AniaS79*
_1. Różowy bezrękawnik dziewczęcy, rozmiar 92cm - cena -Karolina i Artur - 25zł_

*Ol(g)a*
_1. Tryptyk Klimta - cena -Ivonesca- 200zł_
_2. Drewniana ramka na zdjęcie - cena Rocia - 15zł_

*Blekitna*
_1. 4 podkładki pod kubek "Bez", decoupage - cena Jagoda 51 - 30zł_
_2. Obrazek "Lawenda", decoupage - cena -RD2011 30zł_
_3. Książka-poradnik J. Chmielewskiej - cena pysiaczek-30zł
_
_4. Rękawiczki brązowe, jednopalczaste - cena -słońce 2 -10 zł_

*Gabriela*
_1. Krem do rąk Weleda 1 - cena -anSi 30zł_
_2. Krem do rąk Weleda 2 - cena Ivonesca30zł 
_
*Ragazza*
_1. 2 grafiki Szczecin - cena anev -_ _70 zł_ 
_2. 3 obrazki z misiami - cena - Kontradmirał86 - 100 zł_
_3. Zestaw nadmorski - cena  Maxtorka - 25 zł
_ 
*Tola*
_1. Nalewka-pigwówka, 0.7l, rocznik 2010 - cena - Zbigniew100 - 400 zł_

*Karolina i Artur*
_1. Nalewka pigwowa, rocznik 2010, 0.5l - cena - ngel 80zł_
_2. Nalewka wiśniowa, rocznik 2011, 0.5l - martadela - 100zł_

*[email protected]*
_1. Książka kucharska R. Sowy z autografem autora - cena -KasioMar- 75zł_

*Jannasia*
_1. Zegar zdobiony decoupage- cena wywoławcza - Nefer 80zł_

*Cronin*
_1. Malowana butelka - cena -blekitna - 25zł_
_2. Zestaw 6 długich szklanek - cena wywoławcza -odlo78 - 25zł_

*Jagoda51*
_1. Książka "Awangarda w cieniu Jałty" z autografem - cena -Tola - 50zł_
_2. Książka "Polskie Boże Narodzenie" - cena -ngel - 50zł_
*3. Rysunek w ołówku - Cena - FlashBack 150zł
*

*UlaR*
_1. Naszyjnik z zawieszkami - cena -dżempel 30zł_
_2. Łańcuch 120 cm- cena -Rasia -20zł_
_3. Kolczyki + zawieszka-cena wywoławcza -15zł_
_4. Kolczyki filoletowe Stalarki-cena -Nelli Sza - 10zł_

_e-mól_
_1. Poszewka na jaśka - cena - bpis 50zł_
_2. Buty narciarskie rozmiar 27-27.5 - cena wywoławcza - 111zł_
_3. Nóż elektryczny Clatronic - cena wywoławcza -33zł_
*4. Rolety rzymskie 2 szt.- 1 (bez haczyków) - cena wywoławcza -44zł*


*Princesa*
*1. Zegar - cena RD2011- 30zł*
*2. Film "Zemsta futrzaków" - cena - Klaraja - 10zł*
*3. Biały kubek z dowolnym nadrukiem - cena wywoławcza - Żelka 20zł*
*4.**Kubek magiczny z dowolnym nadrukiem w kolorze granatowym - cena - Bosia - 30zł*
*5. Pokrowiec polarowy na telefon - cena - aka z Ina 25zł*
*6. Drewniana maska do zawieszenia- cena wywoławcza - aka z Ina 55zł* 


*dżempel*
*1.Pierniczki świateczne - cena - kjuta 50zł*


*amonite*
*1. Świateczne skrzaty-para- Cena - Princesa**- 120zł*

*MagdaZZZ*
*1.Lampa stojąca-cena - rasia - 130zł*
*2.Bluzeczka "Prada" roz. M - cena wywoławcza - Tola 60zł*
*3. Komplet 2x6 reniferków, stojaczków na winiety- Cena - betina71 - 110zł

*

_Senmon_
_1. Sukienka niebieska, rozmiar uniwersalny - cena -madzia11mk - 35zł_

_Rasia_
*1. Wachlarz z pawich piór, Indie - cena - dziewcze - 60zł* 
_2. Pachnący złoty zestaw - cena -Kruela- 70zł_
_3. Szopka, deska + glina - cena -hazeleyes1982- 85zł_
_4. Zestaw świątecznych pudełek prezentowych Mikołaj - cena -dżempel - 40zł_

*ala106*
*1. 4 zdjęcia, fot. W.Wożniak- Cena wywoławcza - blekitna 50zł*

_Paula_71_
_1. Romantyczne szmaciankowe serce - cena - ivonesca - 30zł_

_KasioMar_
_1. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 1 - cena - aglig - 20zł_
_2. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 2 - cena - MagdaZZZ -20zł_
_3. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 3 - cena wywoławcza- JAGODA51 20zł_ 
_4. Rosenthal, filiżanka + spodeczek - cena - aneta s- 190zł
_ 
_Jamles_
_1. 20 nasion pomidorów "amiszów" - cena -zopafisa -35zł_

_Asiulkowo_
_1. 2 koniki - cena wywoławcza - Monisiaaa - 30zł 
_ 
*XX*
_1. Kurteczka dziewczęca, rozmiar 74cm - cena odlo78 - 25zł
_ 
_Nemi_
_1. Choinki filcowe, 6 szt. - cena wywoławcza - Rasia 10zł_
_2. Słomiane ozdoby na choinkę, 20 szt. - cena Rasia 10zł_
_3. Aniołki filcowe, 2 szt. - cena antena 5zł
_
_4. Słomiane aniołki w sukienkach, 8 szt. - cena RD2011 -20-zł_
_5. Aniołki w sukienkach z bibuły, 8 szt. - cena wywoławcza -_ *Rynka- 10zł*

*casamia
1. Puchatek z pszczółką-cena - dżempel - 30zł*


*Neli Sza*
*1. Choinkowe ozdoby-4 serduszka- cena - tabaluga 1 - 30zł*


*Monisiaaa*
*1.Aniołek-cena - wu 20zł*
*2.Bombka wstążeczkowa-cena - kjuta 15zł*

_PBebnirz_
_1. Osłona kominkowa, stalowa z kuciem - cena -Maxtorka -60zł_

----------


## jamles

> *Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny* - Cena wywoławcza - 100 zł


to ja zaczynam ...... 120zł  :yes:

----------


## Justynka

Druga  :smile: 
Obraz od *Żelki* za 100 zł  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

No to mamy już 220 zł na koncie :yes: 
Jamles, Justynka - dzięki

----------


## DPS

Robótka Dorbie - 30 zł.  :yes:

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -


Czas zacząć  200 zł

pozdrawiam

----------


## Zbigniew100

Żelka, proponuję dodać na stronie licytacji  odsyłacz
>>   Tu wklejamy i oglądamy fanty

----------


## Żelka

Pewnie Edzia doda w pierwszym poście, a potem pewnie będzie trzeba na każdej nowej stronie dodawać. Jak Ty to widzisz, Szefie?

----------


## ngel

to ja poproszę kolczyki od tutli_putli te z numerem 4 na razie 30 pln

jutro postaram się wkleić moje fanty

----------


## JAGODA 51

Folder na płyty CD z kolędami  -  20 zł.
Świąteczna kartka                   -  10 zł.
od Ani Wiśniewskiej.

----------


## Mama Asi

Romański obrazek od* DPS* - *30 zł*

----------


## EZS

*tutli_putli
1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana* *- Cena wywoławcza 35 zł*

 
*50 zł*

----------


## bpis

A ja poproszę:

*KachnaP*
1. Bransoletka z bursztynów - *50*zł

i
obraz od *Żelki* - *120*zł

----------


## hanka1950

poproszę kolczyki noc kairu ze skrzydełkami od Tutli-putli 15zł

----------


## ngel

czy komplet Vintage od Ani wiśnieweskiej można licytować osobno czy wszystko razem?
Bo jak mozna osobno to ja poproszę pudełko za 20 pln  :smile:

----------


## DPS

No nie oprę się!
Literki od meg60 - 40 zł.  :yes:

----------


## Zbigniew100

Poprosze;



> Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena wywoławcza - 80zł


100 zł

----------


## Żelka

> czy komplet Vintage od Ani wiśnieweskiej można licytować osobno czy wszystko razem?
> Bo jak mozna osobno to ja poproszę pudełko za 20 pln


* ngel* Ania wystawiła jako komplet, poczekajmy, co Ania na Twoją propozycję powie.

----------


## swojaczka

Talerz z lawendą od AgnesK za 30 poproszę :smile:

----------


## braza

_Talerz róże 4 _ od AgnesK - poproszę - 30 złociszów daję!!!

----------


## ngel

oki poczekam oczywiście  :big grin:

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

> czy komplet Vintage od Ani wiśnieweskiej można licytować osobno czy wszystko razem?
> Bo jak mozna osobno to ja poproszę pudełko za 20 pln


Ja myślę, że jak najbardziej można  :yes: 
Koszty przesyłki oczywiście są po mojej stronie  :yes:

----------


## Żelka

_W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji._

*Stan Licytacji. 1870 zł*

*tu oglądamy fanty http*

_Anna Wiśniewska:_
*1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami - JAGODA51 20 zł*
_2. Świąteczna karteczka._*JAGODA51* *- 10 zł*
_3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza - 30 zł_
*4.Pudełeczko- ngel - 20 zł*
_Edzia_
_1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza - 40 zł_
_2. Naszyjnik szaro- błękitny - Cena wywoławcza - 38 zł_
_3. Breloczek - Cena wywoławcza - 20 zł_

_Żelka_
_1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -Zbigniew100 - 200 zł_
_2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm - Justynka 200 zł_
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena- ngel - 70 zł*

_Malka_
_1._* Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny - Monsabia - 200 zł* 

_AgnesK_
_1. Talerz lawenda - Cena wywoławcza - swojaczka 30 zł_
_2. Talerz maki - Cena wywoławcza - 15 zł_
_3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena wywoławcza - 15 zł_
_4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena wywoławcza - 15 zł_
_5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena Daggulka 20 zł_
_6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena Daggulka 20 zł_
_7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena Braza 30 zł_
_8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) - artmag - 15 zł_
_9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena wywoławcza - 10 zł_
_10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza - 10 zł_

_KachnaP_
_1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena bpis 50 zł_

_dorbie_
_1. Robótka ręczna- DPS 30 zł_

_tutli_putli_
_1.__Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana_ _- Cena EZS 50 zł_
_2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena wywoławcza 40 zł_
_3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena wywoławcza 20 zł_
_4._ _Kolczyki koral- ngel 30 zł_
_5.__ Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena moniha -50 zł_
_6.__ Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena ghost34 25 zł_

_Elfir_
_1.__ Roślina doniczkowa kalatei__- Cena wywoławcza 5zł_

_DPS_
_1.__ Obrazek świąteczny_ _- 30 zł Mama Asi_

*Aneta S*
_1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena wywoławcza - 50zł_
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *dorbie - 20zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena mother24-** 40zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -40zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza - 30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena wywoławcza - ghost34 50zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza - 10zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena Artmag 40zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza - 50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza - 50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza - 30zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza - 30zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena wywoławcza - 30zł*

*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena ghost34 - 125zł*

*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena tereska77 - 70zł* 

*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,5l - Anula 1968 - 150zł* 

*lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-ragazza - 15zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-ragazza - 15zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena wywoławcza - lady in red - 15zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena wywoławcza - ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza - 10zł* *Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł* 

*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena wywoławcza - DPS - 75zł*

*Ngel*
_1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena_ *anSi 50 zł*
_2. Świecznik na tea-lighty - cena wywoławcza -_*20 zł*

*Tosiaczek*
*1. 8 babeczek - cena - mother24 -50 zł*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena wywoławcza 20 zł*
*3. Serduszka - mother24 - 20 zł*

----------


## yokasta

> *Aneta S*
> 
> *4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena wywoławcza -* *20zł*


25 zł  :smile:

----------


## swojaczka

Proszę pościel do dziecięcego łóżeczka za 40 :smile: 

wystawioną przez Anetę S

----------


## Qter

> _Malka_
> _1._[/COLOR]* Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny - Jamles 120 zł*


przebijam do 170 PLN

PZDR

Qter

----------


## monsanbia

> _Malka_
> _1._[/COLOR]* Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny - Quter 170 zł*


Przebijam 200zł

----------


## Justynka

*Obraz od Żelki 200 zł*

----------


## ngel

czy ja dobrze widzę, że *pierwszy tysiąc już za nami!!*   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## ngel

aaa i zaszaleję- nalewkę cytrynową- imbirową od Nitubagi za 100 poproszę (będzie musiała co prawda trochę poczekac ale co tam? )

----------


## dorbie

A ja poproszę od Anetki S - drewnianą zawieszkę DREAMS - 20zł

----------


## tofee

*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena wywoławcza-* *Zbigniew100 - 100zł*


przebijam 110

----------


## Żelka

Przekochany jesteście!  :Smile:  
*bpis* mój obrazek odebrano Ci z taka gracją, że aż miło!  :Smile:  Jak się zgodzisz dać tyle samo co *Justynka* to dorobie drugi taki sam.., no prawie taki sam, wiadomo, że dokłanie taki nie będzie.  :wink:  Co Ty na to? Franio będzie zadowolony!!!  :wink:

----------


## Zbigniew100

> *Nefer*
> *1. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena wywoławcza-* *Zbigniew100 - 100zł*
> 
> 
> przebijam 110


No to 120

----------


## Zbigniew100

> aaa i zaszaleję- nalewkę cytrynową- imbirową od Nitubagi za 100 poproszę (będzie musiała co prawda trochę poczekac ale co tam? )


Nie tak szybko, 110 zł, poproszę

----------


## artmag

_8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) - Cena wywoławcza - 5 zł

15 zł
_

----------


## moniha

a ja poprosze nalewke od nefer truskawkowa za 100.
i kolczyki 5 za 50 od tutli-putli

----------


## ragazza

ja poproszę sanki od *lasche* za 15 zł i narty za 15 zł

----------


## AgnesK

Musze tutaj napisać - jesteście cudowni
wyjątkowi
kochani
niesamowici!
Dziekuje Wam z całego serca!!

----------


## ngel

> Nie tak szybko, 110 zł, poproszę


 ciężarnej od ust odbierasz?? A żeby Cię myszy zjadły!  :wink:   :wink:   :wink:  120 za nalewkę od Nitubagi  :wink: 

*Agnes*- cichaj tam- my się dopiero rozkręcamy  :wink:

----------


## joliska

_W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji._

*Stan Licytacji. 1870 zł*

*tu oglądamy fanty http*

_Anna Wiśniewska:_
*1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami - JAGODA51 20 zł*
_2. Świąteczna karteczka._*JAGODA51* *- 10 zł*
_3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza - 30 zł_
*4.Pudełeczko- ngel - 20 zł*
_Edzia_
_1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza - 40 zł_
_2. Naszyjnik szaro- błękitny - Cena wywoławcza - 38 zł_
_3. Breloczek - Cena wywoławcza - 20 zł_

_Żelka_
_1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -Zbigniew100 - 200 zł_
_2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm - Justynka 200 zł_
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena- ngel - 70 zł*

_Malka_
_1._* Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny - Monsabia - 200 zł* 

_AgnesK_
_1. Talerz lawenda - Cena wywoławcza - swojaczka 30 zł_
_2. Talerz maki - Cena wywoławcza - 15 zł_
_3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena wywoławcza - 15 zł_
_4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena wywoławcza - 15 zł_
_5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena Daggulka 20 zł_
_6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena Daggulka 20 zł_
_7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena Braza 30 zł_
_8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) - artmag - 15 zł_
_9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena wywoławcza - 10 zł_
_10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza - 10 zł_

_KachnaP_
_1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena bpis 50 zł_

_dorbie_
_1. Robótka ręczna- DPS 30 zł_

_tutli_putli_
_1.__Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana_ _- Cena EZS 50 zł_
_2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena wywoławcza 40 zł_
_3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena wywoławcza 20 zł_
_4._ _Kolczyki koral- ngel 30 zł_
_5.__ Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena moniha -50 zł_
_6.__ Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena ghost34 25 zł_

_Elfir_
_1.__ Roślina doniczkowa kalatei__- Cena wywoławcza 5zł_

_DPS_
_1.__ Obrazek świąteczny_ _- 30 zł Mama Asi_

*Aneta S*
_1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena wywoławcza - 50zł_
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *dorbie - 20zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia 14m 35zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -40zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza - 30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena wywoławcza - ghost34 50zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza - 10zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena Artmag 40zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza - 50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza - 50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza - 30zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza - 30zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena wywoławcza - 30zł*

*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena ghost34 - 125zł*

*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena tereska77 - 70zł* 

*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,5l - Anula 1968 - 150zł* 

*lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-ragazza - 15zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-ragazza - 15zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena wywoławcza - lady in red - 15zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena wywoławcza - ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza - 10zł* 
*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł* 

*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena wywoławcza - DPS - 75zł*

*Ngel*
_1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena_ *anSi 50 zł*
_2. Świecznik na tea-lighty - cena wywoławcza -_*20 zł*

----------


## daggulka

AgnesK - piękne te talerze .... poproszę zanotować, że reflektuję na *talerz róże 2* i *talerz róże 3*  ... na początek daję za każdy 20zł...  :smile:

----------


## Zbigniew100

> ciężarnej od ust odbierasz?? A żeby Cię myszy zjadły!    120 za nalewkę od Nitubagi


Takiej nalewki jeszcze nie piłem, niech będzie 130 .

Dla ciężarnej , soczek

 :big grin:

----------


## lady in red

Witam!
Ja podbijam konika na biegunach od lasche na 15 zł  :smile:

----------


## nitubaga

> Takiej nalewki jeszcze nie piłem, niech będzie 130 .
> 
> Dla ciężarnej , soczek


O to to!!! bardzo słuszne podejście, bardzo, godne nasladowania  :big grin:  :big grin: 

Ja powiem jak było ze mną... 

Pierwszy kieliszeczek był na zapoznanie się z nowym smakiem....

Drugi kieliszeczek - pozostawiał niedosyt

Po trzecim radośniej biło serducho  :wink: 

Po czwartym miękły kolana.

Po piątym zaczynały się śpiewy o sokołach  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  i o Małgośce.. i czerwony jak cegłaaaa....  :big lol: 

Szóstego jakoś nigdy nie pamiętałam  :rotfl:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

meg60
1. Napis "home" - podbijam na 50zl,

----------


## ngel

Zbysiu a czy Twoja dieta przewiduje nalewki? ;P
Nie to nie- sobie coś innego znajdę- przynajmniej nie będzie stała i mnie kusiła taka naleweczka  :wink: 
Ale może nitubaga wystawi przepis na taką naleweczkę- to ja chętnie kupię i sama sobie zrobię  :wink:

----------


## ngel

to w takim razie poproszę złote dekoracje na tort od lasche  :wink:  za  15 pln

----------


## artmag

Od AnetyS
*9.szary bieżnik-cena wywoławcza - 30zł

40zł
*

----------


## anSi

A ja mydełka poproszę od *Ane3ki1* - za 20 pLN na początek  :smile:

----------


## IwoBW

> A ja mydełka poproszę od *Ane3ki1* - za 20 pLN na początek


To ja przebiję na 25 zł  :smile:

----------


## karolcia14m

Od AnetyS
4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - 25zł

35 zł.

----------


## anSi

> To ja przebiję na 25 zł



Ja za mydełka daję 35  :smile:

----------


## ghost34

to ja poprosze mlynek do kawy z pojemnikiem..pozycja nr 7 od anety s
kolczyki noc kairu za 25zł
Nalewki od nefci (nefer po 100zł za kazda :smile: 
z racji ze nie mam timu zapracowany jestem na budowie z rzadka miwam neta czesciej niz raz na 3-4 dni nie moge wpasc..i obaczyc..pytam do kiedy licytacja??

----------


## ghost34

nalewk nefci po 125zł kazda teraz dojrzałem ze zbigniew dal 120zł  :smile:

----------


## IwoBW

Za szklany zestaw do przypraw od *agawi74* daję 35 zł :smile:

----------


## nitubaga

> Zbysiu a czy Twoja dieta przewiduje nalewki? ;P
> Nie to nie- sobie coś innego znajdę- przynajmniej nie będzie stała i mnie kusiła taka naleweczka 
> 
> eeeeeee nie można się tak poddawać... Zbigniew Cię taktycznie podpuszcza jedynie  ciąza nie choroba - kiedys minie  a naleweczka wiadomo im starsza tym lepciejsza  A ja kwaliłam podejście Zbigniewa - nie piłem to powalcze... 
> 
> Ale może nitubaga wystawi przepis na taką naleweczkę- to ja chętnie kupię i sama sobie zrobię


hm... o przepisie nie pomyślałam, ale kuchna no... w sumie czemu nie... jeśłi tylko będą chętni...

No i jeszcze pomyślałam że jeśli Franio za moją naleweczke dostanie 200 zł lub więcej objętość będzie 0,7 nie 0,5  :wink:

----------


## DPS

> meg60
> 1. Napis "home" - podbijam na 50zl,


Mój ci on! 60 zł.  :wink:

----------


## tutli_putli

> Ja za mydełka daję 35


To ja daje 50zł!   :Smile:

----------


## tereska77

> Za szklany zestaw do przypraw od *agawi74* daję 35 zł


50zl :smile:

----------


## tereska77

> Mój ci on! 60 zł.


70zl :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

_W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji._

*Stan Licytacji. 1870 zł*

*tu oglądamy fanty http*

_Anna Wiśniewska:_
*1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami - JAGODA51 - 50 zł*
_2. Świąteczna karteczka._*JAGODA51* *- 10 zł*
_3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza - 30 zł_
*4.Pudełeczko- ngel - 20 zł*

_Edzia_
_1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza - 40 zł_
_2. Naszyjnik szaro- błękitny - Cena wywoławcza - 38 zł_
_3. Breloczek - Cena wywoławcza - 20 zł_

_Żelka_
_1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -Zbigniew100 - 200 zł_
_2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm - Justynka 200 zł_
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena- ngel - 70 zł*

_Malka_
_1._* Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny - Monsabia - 200 zł* 

_AgnesK_
_1. Talerz lawenda - Cena wywoławcza - swojaczka 30 zł_
_2. Talerz maki - Cena wywoławcza - 15 zł_
_3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena wywoławcza - 15 zł_
_4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena wywoławcza - 15 zł_
_5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena Daggulka 20 zł_
_6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena Daggulka 20 zł_
_7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena Braza 30 zł_
_8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) - artmag - 15 zł_
_9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena wywoławcza - 10 zł_
_10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza - 10 zł_

_KachnaP_
_1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena bpis 50 zł_

_dorbie_
_1. Robótka ręczna- DPS 30 zł_

_tutli_putli_
_1.__Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana_ _- Cena EZS 50 zł_
_2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena wywoławcza 40 zł_
_3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena wywoławcza 20 zł_
_4._ _Kolczyki koral- ngel 30 zł_
_5.__ Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena moniha -50 zł_
_6.__ Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena ghost34 25 zł_

_Elfir_
_1.__ Roślina doniczkowa kalatei__- Cena wywoławcza 5zł_

_DPS_
_1.__ Obrazek świąteczny_ _- 30 zł Mama Asi_

*Aneta S*
_1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena wywoławcza - 50zł_
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *dorbie - 20zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena mother24 -** 40zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -40zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza - 30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena wywoławcza - ghost34 50zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza - 10zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena Artmag 40zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza - 50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza - 50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza - 30zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza - 30zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena wywoławcza - 30zł*

*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena ghost34 - 125zł*

*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena MusiSieUdac - 80zł* 

*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,5l - Zbigniew100 - 200zł* 

*lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-ragazza - 15zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-ragazza - 15zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena wywoławcza - Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena wywoławcza - ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza - 10zł* *Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł* 

*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena wywoławcza - DPS - 75zł*

*Ngel*
_1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena_ *anSi 50 zł*
_2. Świecznik na tea-lighty - cena anSi 25 zł_

*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek -mother 24 -* 
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena wywoławcza 20 zł*
*3. Serduszka - mother24 - 20 zł*


*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena wywoławcza 30 zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) - braza 35 zł*

----------


## ngel

lampiony od Żelki- 70 pln a jak mi kto je zdmuchnie sprzed nosa to go dosięgnie moja zemsta  :wink:

----------


## Zbigniew100

> hm... o przepisie nie pomyślałam, ale kuchna no... w sumie czemu nie... jeśłi tylko będą chętni...
> 
> No i jeszcze pomyślałam że jeśli Franio za moją naleweczke dostanie 200 zł lub więcej *objętość będzie 0,7 nie 0,5*


Że jak ???? . Może być 07 ? :razz: 

Trzeba  się będzie zastanowić czy się opłaca;
130 / 0,5 l = 260 zł/l
200 / 0,7l =285,71428 zł/l

 :Confused:

----------


## anSi

Mydełka z 60 PLN  :smile: 
Poproszę*jeszcze srebrny wazon za 50 PLN  :smile:

----------


## DPS

> 70zl


No przecie mówię, że mój! 75.  :tongue:

----------


## anula1968

Nitubaga
1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,5l - Zbigniew100- 130zł

Ja za naleweczkę daję- 150 zł

----------


## ngel

> Nitubaga
> 1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,5l - Zbigniew100- 130zł
> 
> Ja za naleweczkę daję- 150 zł


ha! Zbysiu całe Twoje misterne liczenie na nic! No teraz musisz wylicytować za 200 pln żeby 0,7 dostać bo mniej się nie opłaca  :wink:

----------


## anSi

Folder na płyty z kolędami od Ani W. - za 30 PLN
świecznik na tea-lighty za 25 PLN poproszę  :smile:

----------


## Zbigniew100

> ha! Zbysiu całe Twoje misterne liczenie na nic! No teraz musisz wylicytować za 200 pln żeby 0,7 dostać bo mniej się nie opłaca


No tak trzeba zrobić.
Odpuszczam nalewkę malinową, 
Butelkę "prawie' mam,
poproszę nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową na miodzie za 200zł

Ale czy to wystarczy ?

----------


## MusiSieUdac

napis HOME

Podbijam na 80 zl

----------


## mother24

Ja za babeczki od Tosiaczka  50zł i rybki od Anety s. 40 zł  :smile:

----------


## mother24

Za serdeszka od Tosiaczka daje na poczatek 20 zł

----------


## AgnesK

Jezu...Jezu...
ide se do kątka poryczeć..
Kurcze no, niesamowicie jesteście po prostu..

----------


## Agduś

Trochę się gubię, czy aktualne dane to te z pierwszej strony, czy ostatnie, ale mam nadzieję, że miniaturowy konik od lasche jeszcze nie pogalopował zbyt wysoko i mogę go zalicytować za 30 zł. Na prawdziwą gniadą klacz arabską mnie nie stać, to chociaż srebrnego konika chcę mieć.

----------


## braza

Do talerza od AgnesK dołączam bieżnik Agduś (granatowy) - 35zł.

----------


## JAGODA 51

Folder na płyty CD z kolędami od Ani W  - 50 zł.

----------


## Żelka

Ale namieszali! dobrze, że Edzia się połapała, bo ja się już pogubiłam!  :big grin: 
p.s. *bpis* czy ja mam robić drugi taki sam obrazek jak zabrała Ci *Justynka*?  :stir the pot:

----------


## EDZIA

> Ale namieszali! dobrze, że Edzia się połapała, bo ja się już pogubiłam! 
> p.s. *bpis* czy ja mam robić drugi taki sam obrazek jak zabrała Ci *Justynka*?


Żelko mam nadzieję, że też sie nie pogubiłam.
Chyba jutro wcześniej udam się do pracy i dokładnie sprawdzę wszystkie wpisy - tzn. w pierwszej i ostatniej aktualizacji.Postaram sie też podać aktualny stan licytacji, bo ten chyba jest już trochę zaniżony.
W pracy mam dwa minitory to łatwiej mi będzie to porównać :smile:

----------


## anula1968

> No tak trzeba zrobić.
> Odpuszczam nalewkę malinową, 
> Butelkę "prawie' mam,
> poproszę nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową na miodzie za 200zł
> 
> Ale czy to wystarczy ?


Sorry, ale chyba nie wystarczy...!
Daję za naleweczkę 250 zł

----------


## Żelka

Jest dobrze Edziu. Ja wcozraj całość sprawdzałam od początku, dziszejsze jeszcze nie. Ale co trzy pary oczuf to trzy pary oczuf.  :wink:

----------


## Żelka

*W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji.*



*Stan Licytacji. 2585zł* 


*tu oglądamy fanty http* 



*Anna Wiśniewska:**1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami -* *JAGODA51* *-* *70zł*
*2. Świąteczna karteczka.**JAGODA51* *-* *10 zł*
*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *30 zł*
*4.Pudełeczko-* *ngel - 20 zł*


*Edzia*
*1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza -*_ 40 zł_
*2. Naszyjnik szaro- błękitny - Cena wywoławcza -* *38 zł*
*3. Breloczek - Cena* *Bpis 40 zł*


*Żelka*
*1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -**Zbigniew100 - 200 zł*
*2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm -* *Justynka 200 zł*
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena-* *ngel - 70 zł*


*Malka*
*1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny -* *Monsabia - 200 zł* 
*2.Magiczna cytrynówka, MC, "złoto w płynie", 0.5l - cena** jamles 120 zł*


*AgnesK*
*1. Talerz lawenda - Cena wywoławcza -* *swojaczka 30 zł*
*2. Talerz maki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena* *Bpis 30 zł*
*5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena* *Braza 30 zł*
*8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) -* *artmag - 15 zł*
*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*
*10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*


*KachnaP*
*1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena* *bpis 50 zł*


*Dorbie*
*1. Robótka ręczna-* *DPS 30 zł*



*tutli_putli*
*1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - Cena* *EZS 50 zł*
*2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena wywoławcza* *40 zł*
*3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena wywoławcza* *20 zł*
*4. Kolczyki koral-* *ngel 30 zł*
*5. Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena* *moniha -50 zł*
*6. Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena* *ghost34 25 zł*


*Elfir*
*1.Roślina doniczkowa kalatei- Cena wywoławcza* *5z*



*DPS*
*1. Obrazek świąteczny -* *Mama Asi 30 zł*



*Aneta S*
*1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *dorbie - 20zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia24m** -** 50zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -40zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena wywoławcza -* *ghost34 50zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza -* *10zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena* *Artmag 40zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena* *Sunflower 40zł*



*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 - 125zł*



*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena* *DPS 90zł*



*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,5l -* *Zbigniew100 - 280zł*



*Lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-**ragazza** -* *15zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-**lady in red* * - 20zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena wywoławcza -* *Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena wywoławcza -* *ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza -* *10zł* 



*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł*



*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena wywoławcza -** DPS - 75zł*



*Ngel*
*1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena* *anSi 50 zł*
*2. Świecznik na tea-lighty - cena* *anSi 25 zł*



*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek** -mother 24 - 50*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena wywoławcza** 20 zł*
*3. Serduszka -* *lady in red * *-** 40 zł*



*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena wywoławcza** 30 zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) -* *braza 35 zł*



*Anev*
*1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena wywoławcza -**20 zł*

----------


## anSi

Folder na płyty z kolędami za 60  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

Kochani aktualny stan licytacji to 2290 zł - w niecałe pięć dni - TO WSPANIAŁY WYNIK!!!
Do potrzebnych 8 tyś zostało nam jeszcze  5710 zł - damy rade cooo???

----------


## EDZIA

> Folder na płyty z kolędami za 60


Oooo!poprawiam się zostało5700 zł
Dzięki anSi :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## galka

MC(wymawiaj emsii)     :smile:  czyli złoto w płynie  od Malki  -90 zł

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Sorry, ale chyba nie wystarczy...!
> Daję za naleweczkę *250 zł*


 :jaw drop: 

Wracam do diety , to mogę zaoszczędzić na jedzeniu.
Niech będzie 280 zł

----------


## bpis

Ojejej!!! Co tu się dzieje??  :eek:   :smile: 
Zostawiłam Was na parę dni i teraz szok!




> *bpis* mój obrazek odebrano Ci z taka gracją, że aż miło!  Jak się zgodzisz dać tyle samo co *Justynka* to dorobie drugi taki sam.., no prawie taki sam, wiadomo, że dokłanie taki nie będzie.  Co Ty na to? Franio będzie zadowolony!!!


*Żelko* kochana! Nie na darmo zwą Cię dobrym duszkiem...
Zrobiłaś dla Franuli już tak wiele i jeszcze chcesz działać...
Myślę, że na razie zrezygnuję z obrazka, może będą jeszcze inne aukcje, to wtedy się do Ciebie uśmiechnę o obrazek :cool: 
Jeszcze jest sporo fantów nieobstawionych, więc spróbuję powalczyć o coś innego.

Sory, już wracam do meritum sprawy.

Proszę brelok od *Edzi* za *40* zł
i talerz z różami 1 od *AgnesK* za *30* zł

----------


## karolcia14m

Rybki od Anety S 50 zł.

----------


## sunflower

Cytrynówka od Malki - 100 zł
przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina od Anety S - 40 zł

----------


## DPS

Napis HOME - 90 zł.

----------


## nitubaga

> Wracam do diety , to mogę zaoszczędzić na jedzeniu.
> Niech będzie 280 zł


Łooo matko !!!  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  no tego nie przewidziałam...

Ale strasznie się ciesze choć sama zaczynam miec tremę  :smile:  do kiedy jest licytacja? bo musze znależć jakąś "godną" butelkę.

----------


## ngel

ja dalej proponuję żebyś wystawiłą także przepis na to pyszne cudo o które trwa taka zacięta walka- sam przepis też chętnie kupię  :wink:

----------


## jamles

*malkowe* _emsi_ za 120

----------


## JAGODA 51

Folder na płyty CD od Ani W.  70 zł.

----------


## yokasta

> ja dalej proponuję żebyś wystawiłą także przepis na to pyszne cudo o które trwa taka zacięta walka- sam przepis też chętnie kupię


Racja, racja  :yes:

----------


## lady in red

Przebijam narty od Lasche 20 zł  :tongue: 

I serduszka Tosiaczka 30  :big grin: 

Do kiedy trwa licytacja? :ohmy: 

I książę z przepisami od yokasty za 30 zł  :tongue:

----------


## swojaczka

Świąteczny bieżnik zielony od Agduś za 60 poproszę

----------


## MarJel

sanki miniaturki od Lasche przebijam na 25zł
narty miniaturki od Lasche przebijam na 25zł
 :Lol:

----------


## Żelka

*W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji.*



*Stan Licytacji. 2835zł* 


*tu oglądamy fanty http* 



*Anna Wiśniewska:**1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami -* *JAGODA51* *-* *70zł*
*2. Świąteczna karteczka.**JAGODA51* *-* *10 zł*
*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *30 zł*
*4.Pudełeczko-* *ngel - 20 zł*


*Edzia*
*1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza -*_ 40 zł_
*2. Naszyjnik szaro- błękitny - Cena wywoławcza -* *38 zł*
*3. Breloczek - Cena* *Bpis 40 zł*


*Żelka*
*1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -**Zbigniew100 - 200 zł*
*2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm -* *Justynka 200 zł*
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena-* *ngel - 70 zł*


*Malka*
*1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny -* *Monsabia - 200 zł* 
*2.Magiczna cytrynówka, MC, "złoto w płynie", 1 l - cena** galka130 zł*


*AgnesK*
*1. Talerz lawenda - Cena wywoławcza -* *swojaczka 30 zł*
*2. Talerz maki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena* *Bpis 30 zł*
*5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena* *Braza 30 zł*
*8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) -* *artmag - 15 zł*
*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*
*10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*


*KachnaP*
*1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena* *bpis 50 zł*


*Dorbie*
*1. Robótka ręczna-* *DPS 30 zł*



*tutli_putli*
*1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - Cena* *EZS 50 zł*
*2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena wywoławcza* *40 zł*
*3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena wywoławcza* *Rocia 20 zł*
*4. Kolczyki koral-* *ngel 30 zł*
*5. Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena* *moniha -50 zł*
*6. Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena* *ghost34 25 zł*


*Elfir*
*1.Roślina doniczkowa kalatei- Cena wywoławcza* *5z*



*DPS*
*1. Obrazek świąteczny -* *Mama Asi 30 zł*



*Aneta S*
*1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *dorbie - 20zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia24m** -** 50zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -40zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena wywoławcza -* *ghost34 50zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza -* *10zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena* *Artmag 40zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena* *Sunflower 40zł*



*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena* *moniha - 130zł*



*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena* *MusiSieUdac 95zł*



*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *anula1968- 300zł*
*2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową-Cena wywoławcza- ngel 15zł*


*Lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-**MarJel** -* *25zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-**MarJel* *- 70zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena wywoławcza -* *Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena wywoławcza -* *ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza -* *10zł* 
*6.Nalewka śliwkowo-magiczna, 0,5l-Cena wywoławcza - 80zł* 


*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł*



*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena wywoławcza -** DPS - 75zł*



*Ngel*
*1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena* *anSi 50 zł*
*2. Świecznik na tea-lighty - cena* *anSi 25 zł*



*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek** -mother 24 - 50*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena wywoławcza** 20 zł*
*3. Serduszka -* *lady in red* *-** 30 zł*



*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena -** swojaczka 60zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) -* *braza 35 zł*
*3. Kot aniołek - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł*
*4.Kot pogromca choinki - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł*


*Anev*
*1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena wywoławcza -**20 zł*

*yokasta*
*1.Książka z przepisami- cena - wu 35 zł*

----------


## lady in red

Narty od Lasche -40 zł A co  :wink: 
Witaj MarJel  :big grin:  :*

----------


## MarJel

> Narty od Lasche -40 zł A co 
> Witaj MarJel  :*


I Ty przeciwko mnie :big grin:  Heloł Lady

narty od Lasche 50zł
 :big tongue:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> Napis HOME - 90 zł.


No popatrz nie boi sie mnie...

95zł

----------


## lady in red

> I Ty przeciwko mnie Heloł Lady
> 
> narty od Lasche 50zł


MarJelko! Choć Cię uwielbiam-przebiję Cię  :tongue: .W końcu kasa idzie na szczytny cel......
55  zł :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Nie wiem właściwie czy ja mam to księgować od razu czy poczekać co powie MarJel.  :big lol:

----------


## MarJel

> Nie wiem właściwie czy ja mam to księgować od razu czy poczekać co powie MarJel.


MarJel mówi 70zł,a co? w końcu szczytny cel :smile: , a zima się zbliża i narty jak znalazł  :big lol:

----------


## moniha

malinowa od nefer za 130

----------


## wu

książka od yokasty 35 zł :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Proszę bardzo, *malka* prosiła i jest, zamiast 0,5l nalewki jest 1l nalewki! Co Państwo na to??  :wink:

----------


## Rocia

Ja poproszę kolczyki z kwarcem dymnym (nr 3) od Tutli Putli

----------


## anula1968

> Wracam do diety , to mogę zaoszczędzić na jedzeniu.
> Niech będzie 280 zł


Ja diety nie stosuję, więc po obfitym obiadku kieliszeczek naleweczki jak znalazł :smile: 
W takim razie moja aktualna cena to  300 zł.

----------


## nitubaga

> Racja, racja


Wasze życzenie jest dla mnie .... przyjemnością  :wink:   :smile:

----------


## malka

> Proszę bardzo, *malka* prosiła i jest, zamiast 0,5l nalewki jest 1l nalewki! Co Państwo na to??


Bardzo dziękuję  :smile: 

EmSii to nie nalewka, to Moc Cytryny  :Lol:   z akcentem na Moc  :wink:

----------


## Żelka

Jak się nalewa to jest nalewka, no bo jak? Wylewka, to chyba już całkiem nie pasuje.  :cool: 

*Nituś* ile będzie tej Twojej nalewki, bo wciaż mamy 0,5l, a coś mówiłaś o więcej, tylko ile to było, 0,7l?

----------


## lasche

TO ja przepis licytuję od Nitubagi za 10 zł  :smile:

----------


## ngel

no nie! Człowiek tylko z dzieckiem do lekarza poszedł a tu tyle go omija!
Przepis od Nitubagi za 15 pln  :wink:

----------


## nitubaga

Żelciu oczywiście 0,7 jak pisałam...   :smile:

----------


## ngel

jak myślicie dobijemy dzisiaj do 3000 ?? Ja czuję, że TAK  :big grin:

----------


## galka

Malkowe cytrusiki 130zł :smile:

----------


## DPS

> No popatrz nie boi sie mnie...
> 
> 95zł


No jeszcze by!  :Lol: 
105.  :tongue:

----------


## Żelka

[INDENT]*W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji.*



*Stan Licytacji. 2915zł* 


*tu oglądamy fanty http* 



*Anna Wiśniewska:**1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami -* *JAGODA51* *-* *70zł*
*2. Świąteczna karteczka.**JAGODA51* *-* *10 zł*
*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *30 zł*
*4.Pudełeczko-* *ngel - 20 zł*


*Edzia*
*1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza -*_ 40 zł_
*2. Naszyjnik szaro- błękitny - Cena wywoławcza -* *38 zł*
*3. Breloczek - Cena* *Bpis 40 zł*


*Żelka*
*1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -**Zbigniew100 - 200 zł*
*2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm -* *Justynka 200 zł*
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena-* *ngel - 70 zł*


*Malka*
*1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny -* *Monsabia - 200 zł* 
*2.Magiczna cytrynówka, MC, "złoto w płynie", 1 l - cena** galka130 zł*


*AgnesK*
*1. Talerz lawenda - Cena wywoławcza -* *swojaczka 30 zł*
*2. Talerz maki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena* *Bpis 30 zł*
*5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena* *Braza 30 zł*
*8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) -* *artmag - 15 zł*
*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*
*10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*
*11.Zawieszka na tee-lighty-Cena wywoławcza - 25 zł*

*KachnaP*
*1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena* *bpis 50 zł*


*Dorbie*
*1. Robótka ręczna-* *DPS 30 zł*



*tutli_putli*
*1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - Cena* *EZS 50 zł*
*2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena wywoławcza* *40 zł*
*3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena wywoławcza* *Rocia 20 zł*
*4. Kolczyki koral-* *ngel 30 zł*
*5. Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena* *moniha -50 zł*
*6. Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena* *ghost34 25 zł*


*Elfir*
*1.Roślina doniczkowa kalatei- Cena wywoławcza* *5z*



*DPS*
*1. Obrazek świąteczny -* *Mama Asi 30 zł*



*Aneta S*
*1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *dorbie - 20zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia24m** -** 50zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-ka_em -45zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena wywoławcza -* *ghost34 50zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza -* *10zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena* *Artmag 40zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena* *Sunflower 40zł*



*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena* *moniha - 130zł*



*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena* *DPS 105zł*
*2.Ramka na zdjęcie-Cena wywoławcza - 20zł*
*3.łopatka nostalgiczna- Cena wywoławcza - 10zł*
*4.łopatka muzyczna róża-Cena wywoławcza - 10zł*
*5. łopatka różowa tilda-Cena wywoławcza - 10zł*


*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *Wujek Zbigniew100- 320zł*
*2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową-Cena wywoławcza- yokasta40zł*


*Lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-**Lady In Red**-* *45ł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-**MarJel* *- 70zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena wywoławcza -* *Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena wywoławcza -* *ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza -* *10zł* 
*6.Nalewka śliwkowo-magiczna, 0,5l-Cena wywoławcza - 80zł* 


*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł*



*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena wywoławcza -** Żelka -75ł*



*Ngel*
*1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena* *anSi 50 zł*
*2. Świecznik na tea-lighty - cena* *anSi 25 zł*



*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek** -mother 24 - 50*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena wywoławcza** 20 zł*
*3. Serduszka -* *lady in red* *-** 30 zł*



*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena -** swojaczka 60zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) -* *braza 35 zł*
*3. Kot aniołek - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł*
*4.Kot pogromca choinki - cena wywoławcza - 20 zł*
*5.Serwetka, prawie kwadrat-cena wywoławcza - 30zł*

*Anev*
*1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena wywoławcza -**20 zł*

*yokasta*
*1.Książka z przepisami- cena - wu 35 zł*

_Gwoździk_
*1. "40-letnia" ..,khm procentowa, wódka Pepesza, 1l - cena wywoławcza 250 zł*

*mada1412*
*1.Konik retro, ręcznie szyty-Cena wywoławcza - 50zł*

----------


## Gwoździk

Proszę o wstawienie "40-letnia" w cytat z przymrużeniem oka lub napisanie "40 procentowa" ....bo taki był mój zamysł.

----------


## Żelka

Tak jest, juz się zrobiło.  :wink:

----------


## lady in red

MarJelko!
oszzzzzzzzzzzzzz Ty :tongue: 
Nie poddam się tak łatwo.Sanki lasche -45  zł  :big grin:

----------


## DPS

:ohmy: 
Ze zdumieniem zobaczyłam, że licytowałam zestaw do przypraw agawi74 -  a nie licytowałam.  :big lol: 
Zestaw ładny bardzo jest, ale ja w napis "home" celuję.  :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

Oj Depsia Ty czy ja, wszystko jedno!  :Smile:

----------


## DPS

Nieeee, Kochana - ja nie mam takiego anielskiego usposobienia jak Ty, chociaż pochlebiam sobie, że troszkę Cię znam.  :wink:

----------


## Żelka

Pomyłka wzieła się z tej strony
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ytujemy./page4
Jak się z tereską77 przelicytowywałaś. Trudno, teraz ja muszę kupic ten zestaw za tyle samo.

----------


## agawi74

> Trudno, teraz ja muszę kupic ten zestaw za tyle samo.


 Ale się porobiło...   :sad:  :Confused:

----------


## Żelka

Eee, ładny ten zestaw!  :Smile:  Może mi szczęście przyniesie?!  :wink: 
Aha i dobrze, że nie poszło o jakaś nalewkę, bo z tym nie wiem co bym zrobiła.  :rotfl:

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Ja diety nie stosuję, więc po obfitym obiadku kieliszeczek naleweczki jak znalazł
> W takim razie moja aktualna cena to  300 zł.


pewnie wpadnę w anoreksję ale niech będzie 320 zl

----------


## Agduś

Lubię imbir, lubię cytrynę i miodek też lubię (nie każdy)... Naleweczka poszybowała wysoko, ale w takim razie na przepis zapoluję za 20 zł.

----------


## agawi74

> Eee, ładny ten zestaw!  Może mi szczęście przyniesie?!


 Na pewno :yes:  W tej sytuacji to mogę do zestawu dorzucić jeszcze (jeśli lubisz) domowe truskawkowe konfitury własnej roboty - wyrób tegoroczny. 
No palce lizać 

ps. wysyłka całości oczywiście na mój koszt :smile:

----------


## ngel

> Lubię imbir, lubię cytrynę i miodek też lubię (nie każdy)... Naleweczka poszybowała wysoko, ale w takim razie na przepis zapoluję za 20 zł.


nawet mi kurna przepisu nie pozwolą kupić! 30 pln za przepis....

----------


## Żelka

> Na pewno W tej sytuacji to mogę do zestawu dorzucić jeszcze (jeśli lubisz) domowe truskawkowe konfitury własnej roboty - wyrób tegoroczny. 
> No palce lizać 
> 
> ps. wysyłka całości oczywiście na mój koszt


Agusia, kocham Cię!!!  :Smile:

----------


## agawi74

> Agusia, kocham Cię!!!


  :hug:

----------


## ka_em

To ja poproszę pościel dziecięcą od AnetyS -45zł

----------


## Żelka

*Edziu, joliska,* sprawdzałam dziś parę razy wszystko i się zgadzało. Jutro od południa mnie nie ma, więc Wam przekazuję młoteczek. Wieczorem będę, to pomogę posprawdzać. 
*Kochani dajcie Im tu jutro popalić!!!*

----------


## yokasta

> nawet mi kurna przepisu nie pozwolą kupić! 30 pln za przepis....


To tylko dlatego, że przepis jest mój za całe  40 zł hahah  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

W takie groszy my się nie bawimy. Zaokrąglam to na przyzwoita do liczenia kwotę!  :tongue: 

Nooo, yokasta! Bo już myślałam, że oczopląsuf dostałam.  :wink:

----------


## Żelka

*W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji.*



*Stan Licytacji. 3290zł* 


*tu oglądamy fanty http* 


*Anna Wiśniewska:**1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami -* *JAGODA51* *-* *70zł*
*2. Świąteczna karteczka.**JAGODA51* *-* *10 zł*
*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *30 zł*
*4.Pudełeczko-* *ngel - 20 zł*

*Edzia*
*1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza -*_ 40 zł_
*2. Naszyjnik szaro- błękitny - Cena wywoławcza -* *38 zł*
*3. Breloczek - Cena* *Bpis 40 zł*

*Żelka*
*1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -**Zbigniew100 - 200 zł*
*2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm -* *Justynka 200 zł*
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena-* *ngel - 70 zł*

*Malka*
*1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny -* *Monsabia - 200 zł* 
*2.Magiczna cytrynówka, MC, "złoto w płynie", 1 l - cena** sunflower160 zł*


*AgnesK*
*1. Talerz lawenda - Cena wywoławcza -* *swojaczka 30 zł*
*2. Talerz maki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena* *Bpis 30 zł*
*5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena* *Braza 30 zł*
*8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) -* *artmag - 15 zł*
*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*
*10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*
*11.Zawieszka na tee-lighty-Cena wywoławcza - 25 zł*

*KachnaP*
*1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena* *bpis 50 zł*

*Dorbie*
*1. Robótka ręczna-* *DPS 30 zł*


*tutli_putli*
*1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - Cena* *EZS 50 zł*
*2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena wywoławcza* *40 zł*
*3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena wywoławcza* *Rocia 20 zł*
*4. Kolczyki koral-* *ngel 30 zł*
*5. Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena* *moniha -50 zł*
*6. Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena* *ghost34 25 zł*


*Elfir*
*1.Roślina doniczkowa kalatei- Cena* *Wujek jamles-50z*


*DPS*
*1. Obrazek świąteczny -* *Mama Asi 30 zł*


*Aneta S*
*1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *dorbie - 20zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia24m** -** 50zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -50zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena wywoławcza -* *ghost34 50zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza -* *10zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena* *Artmag 40zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena* *Sunflower 40zł*
*15.Pojemnik ceramiczny z aniołkiem-Cena wywoławcza- 30zł*
*16.Ramka "przecierana" na zdjęcia-Cena wywoławcza- 30zł*
*17.Zestaw trzech obrazków - Cena wywoławcza- 100zł*

*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena* *moniha - 130zł*


*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena* *DPS 105zł*
*2.Ramka na zdjęcie-Cena wywoławcza - 20zł*
*3.łopatki 3 komplet- Cena wywoławcza - MusiSieUdac 50zł*


*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *Wujek Zbigniew100- 320zł*
*2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową-Cena wywoławcza- yokasta40zł*


*Lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-MarJel**- 5**5zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-**MarJel* *- 70zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena wywoławcza -* *Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena wywoławcza -* *ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza -* *10zł* 
*6.Nalewka śliwkowo-magiczna, 0,5l-Cena wywoławcza - 80zł* 


*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł*



*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena wywoławcza -** Żelka -75ł*



*Ngel*
*1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena* *anSi 50 zł*
*2. Świecznik na tea-lighty - cena* *anSi 25 zł*



*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek** -mother 24 - 50*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena wywoławcza** 20 zł*
*3. Serduszka -* *lady in red* *-** 30 zł*



*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena -** swojaczka 60zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) -* *braza 35 zł*
*3. Kot aniołek - basiah2 40 zł*
*4.Kot pogromca choinki - basiah2 40 zł*
*5.Serwetka, prawie kwadrat-cena wywoławcza - 30zł*

*Anev*
*1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena wywoławcza -**20 zł*

*yokasta*
*1.Książka z przepisami- cena - wu 35 zł*

_Gwoździk_
*1. "40-letnia" ..,khm procentowa, wódka Pepesza, 1l - cena wywoławcza 250 zł*

*mada1412*
*1.Konik retro, ręcznie szyty-Cena - ane3ka1 90zł*

*kasia_sw*
*1.Wianek świateczny-Cena lady in red 60 zł*

*Dziewcze
1. Bajka na płycie winylowej - cena wywoławcza - 11 zł
2. Komplet sztućców made in ZSRR - cena wywoławcza - 22 zł
3. Lampion chromowany, 30 cm - cena wywoławcza - 33 zł
4. Czajniczek - cena wywoławcza - 44 zł
5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki - cena wywoławcza - 55 zł*

*Joliska
1. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł w grocie - cena wywoławcza - 5 zł
2. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł przy huśtawce - cena wywoławcza - 5 zł
3. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł polny - cena wywoławcza - 5 zł*

----------


## yokasta

> W takie groszy my się nie bawimy. Zaokrąglam to na przyzwoita do liczenia kwotę! 
> 
> Nooo, yokasta! Bo już myślałam, że oczopląsuf dostałam.


Przepraszam kochana, taki żarcik! Sama zaokrągliłam  :smile:

----------


## yokasta

Konik od *Mady* za 60  :wiggle:  muszę miec na czym do pracy dojeżdżać  :big grin:

----------


## swojaczka

Pościel do dziecięcego łóżeczka za 50 proszę

----------


## MusiSieUdac

No dobra DPS, musze odpuscic bo my na rezerwach  :sad: 

Ale za to biere trzy łopatki meg za 50 zlociszy :yes: 

EDit: Ale pamietaj, ze licho nie spi. Jak wynajde gdzies jakis doplyw gotowki wolny od cła i podatku to napis bedzie moj :cool:

----------


## MarJel

> MarJelko!
> oszzzzzzzzzzzzzz Ty
> Nie poddam się tak łatwo.Sanki lasche -45  zł


Lady oj :no:  :no:  MarJel mówi 55zł -sanki od lasche

A i jeszcze wianek od Kasi-sw 50zł

 :Lol:

----------


## lady in red

Prace Kasi_sw uwielbiam  :smile:  MarJelkę też  :wink: -więc ją przelicytuję

Za wianek od Kasi-sw-60 zł

 :big grin:   :tongue:

----------


## aneta s

A ja tylko chcialam napisac ze *WSZYSCY JESTESCIE CUDOWNI*  Kochani dziekuje za Wasze wielkie serduszka :hug:

----------


## ane3ka1

Ponieważ yokasta jeszcze śpi  :wink: * Konik* od Magdzi - *Mady* - 70zł

----------


## Zbigniew100

> *Nitubaga*
> *1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *Wujek Zbigniew100- 320zł*


 :cool:  :cool:  :cool:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop: 

Ale mnie biorą "pod włos "

Dziękuje bardzo. :yes:  :hug:

----------


## Żelka

No coo, Wujek? Zasłużone, żadne tam pod włos! Franio tak kazał napisać!  :wink:

----------


## Żelka

EDZIU Kochana, my obie doliczyliśmy to samo. Ja Twoje wpisy podliczyłam juz a Ty na to podliczyłaś jeszcze raz. Stan aukcji na teraz jest 3190.zł

----------


## aneta s

To jeszcze chcialam slow kilka na temat konika od Mady - moje dzieci maja dokladnie takiego jak Madzia wystawila - jej autorstwa  :yes: i powiem tylko tyle, ze jest to jedna z ulubionych zabawek :yes:  :big grin: . Do tego pieknie i bardzo starannie uszyta  :yes: i nie ukrywam ze i mnie cieszy jej widok bo takich cudow w sklepie nie ma :smile:

----------


## jamles

za *Elfirową* kalatei 50zł
hodował jej długo nie będę, zużyję na ...... _nalewkę_  :cool:

----------


## sunflower

"cytrynowa moc" od malki - 160 zł
konik od Mady - 80 zł

----------


## ane3ka1

Madowy konik 90zł

----------


## tereska77

> Pomyłka wzieła się z tej strony
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ytujemy./page4
> Jak się z tereską77 przelicytowywałaś. Trudno, teraz ja muszę kupic ten zestaw za tyle samo.


mozesz "przepisac" to na mnie! bedzie tak, ze sama siebie przelicytowalam :big grin:

----------


## blekitna

Madowy konik - 100 zł  :smile:

----------


## tereska77

cus jest nie tak! my sie z DPS o napis licytowalysmy i potem *MusiSieUdac* przebila na 80zl
zaraz jeszcze sprobuje dojsc co z tym zestawem :Confused:

----------


## agawi74

> mozesz "przepisac" to na mnie! bedzie tak, ze sama siebie przelicytowalam


 Dla Ciebie *Teresko* też dorzucę truskawkową konfiturę własnej roboty :big grin:

----------


## joliska

*W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji.*


*Stan Licytacji. 3585 zł* 

*tu oglądamy fanty http* 

*Anna Wiśniewska:**1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami -* *JAGODA51* *-* *70zł*
*2. Świąteczna karteczka.**JAGODA51* *-* *10 zł*
*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *30 zł*
*4.Pudełeczko-* *ngel - 20 zł*

*Edzia*
*1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza -*_ 40 zł_
*2. Naszyjnik szaro- błękitny - Cena wywoławcza -* *38 zł*
*3. Breloczek - Cena* *Bpis 40 zł*

*Żelka*
*1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -**Zbigniew100 - 200 zł*
*2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm -* *Justynka 200 zł*
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena-* *ngel - 70 zł*

*Malka*
*1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny -* *Monsabia - 200 zł* 
*2.Magiczna cytrynówka, MC, "złoto w płynie", 1 l - cena** sunflower160 zł*


*AgnesK*
*1. Talerz lawenda - Cena* *swojaczka 30 zł*
*2. Talerz maki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena* *Bpis 30 zł*
*5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena* *Braza 30 zł*
*8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) -* *artmag - 15 zł*
*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*
*10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*
*11.Zawieszka na tee-lighty-Cena wywoławcza - 25 zł*

*KachnaP*
*1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena* *bpis 50 zł*

*Dorbie*
*1. Robótka ręczna-* *DPS 30 zł*

*tutli_putli*
*1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - Cena* *EZS 50 zł*
*2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena wywoławcza* *40 zł*
*3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena* *Rocia 20 zł*
*4. Kolczyki koral-* *ngel 30 zł*
*5. Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena* *moniha -50 zł*
*6. Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena* *ghost34 25 zł*


*Elfir*
*1.Roślina doniczkowa kalatei- Cena* *Wujek jamles-50z*


*DPS*
*1. Obrazek świąteczny -* *Mama Asi 30 zł*


*Aneta S*
*1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *dorbie - 20zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia24m** -** 50zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -50zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena -* *ghost34 50zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza -* *10zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena* *Artmag 40zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena* *Sunflower 40zł*
*15.Pojemnik ceramiczny z aniołkiem-Cena wywoławcza- 30zł*
*16.Ramka "przecierana" na zdjęcia-Cena wywoławcza- 30zł*
*17.Zestaw trzech obrazków - Cena wywoławcza- 100zł*
*18. Cztery podkładki decoupage-Cena wywoławcza - 5zł*
*19. Obrazek decoupage-Cena wywoławcza - 10zł*


*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena* *moniha - 130zł*


*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena* *DPS 105zł*
*2.Ramka na zdjęcie-Cena wywoławcza - 20zł*
*3.łopatki 3 komplet- Cena wywoławcza - MusiSieUdac 50zł*


*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *Wujek Zbigniew100- 320zł*
*2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową-Cena wywoławcza- yokasta40zł*


*Lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-MarJel**- 5**5zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-**MarJel* *- 70zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena wywoławcza -* *Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena wywoławcza -* *ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza -* *10zł* 
*6.Nalewka śliwkowo-magiczna, 0,5l-Cena wywoławcza - 80zł* 


*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł*


*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena wywoławcza -** Tereska77-75ł*


*Ngel*
*1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena* *anSi 50 zł*
*2. Świecznik na tea-lighty - cena* *anSi 25 zł*


*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek** -mother 24 - 50*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena wywoławcza** 20 zł*
*3. Serduszka -* *lady in red* *-** 30 zł*


*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena -** swojaczka 60zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) -* *braza 35 zł*
*3. Kot aniołek - basiah2 40 zł*
*4.Kot pogromca choinki - basiah2 40 zł*
*5.Serwetka, prawie kwadrat-cena wywoławcza - 30zł*

*Anev*
*1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena -**AniaS79 - 25 zł*

*yokasta*
*1.Książka z przepisami- cena - wu 35 zł*

_Gwoździk_
*1. "40-letnia" ..,khm procentowa, wódka Pepesza, 1l - cena wywoławcza 250 zł*

*mada1412*
*1.Konik retro, ręcznie szyty-Cena - Rasia - 150zł*

*kasia_sw*
*1.Wianek świateczny-Cena MarJel - 70zł*

*Dziewcze*
_1. Bajka na płycie winylowej - cena wywoławcza - 11 zł_
_2. Komplet sztućców made in ZSRR - cena wywoławcza - 22 zł_
_3. Lampion chromowany, 30 cm - cena - meg60- 50 zł_
_4. Czajniczek - cena wywoławcza - 44 zł_
_5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki - cena  anSi - 60zł_

*Joliska*
_1. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł w grocie - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_2. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł przy huśtawce - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_3. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł polny - cena - Rasia 30 zł_

*AniaS79*
_1. Różowy bezrękawnik dziewczęcy, rozmiar 92cm - cena wywoławcza -20zł_

*Ol(g)a*
_1. Tryptyk Klimta - cena wywoławcza -30zł
2. Drewniana ramka na zdjęcie - cena wywoławcza - 10zł_

*Blekitna
1. 4 podkładki pod kubek "Bez", decoupage - cena wywoławcza5zł
2. Obrazek "Lawenda", decoupage - cena wywoławcza -10zł*

----------


## tereska77

niech moze ktos jeszcze na spokojnie wszystko sprawdzi, bo juz oczoplasu dostaje :roll eyes: 
wg mnie ostatnia osoba licytujaca zestaw bylam ja, strona 4
ogarnie to ktos?

----------


## agawi74

Też mi się tak wydaje :yes:

----------


## joliska

Przejrzałam i:
- zestaw jako ostatni licytowała w poście 60 Tereska - cena 50 zł
- napis Home DPS - 105 zł

*SERDECZNA PROŚBA - zwłaszcza przy ostrych i szybkich licytacjach: wpisujmy, co dokładnie licytujemy, a nie tylko kogo przebijamy*

----------


## cronin

To ja poproszę: konik ręcznie szyty od Mady 120 zł  :smile:

----------


## tereska77

zeby nie macic w wyliczeniach, podtrzymuje to, co napisalam wczesniej. mozecie przepisac ten zestaw na mnie za 75zl
i dostane konfiturke :big grin:

----------


## joliska

Dziękuję Teresko  :big grin:

----------


## AniaS79

> Anev
> 1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena wywoławcza -20 zł


 25 zł  :smile:

----------


## blekitna

przebijam konik od mady - 130,00

----------


## meg60

to ja poproszę Joliska - *Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł polny  * - 10 zł 
i Dziewcze - * Lampion chromowany, 30 cm  - * 40 zł

----------


## MarJel

> Prace Kasi_sw uwielbiam  MarJelkę też -więc ją przelicytuję
> 
> Za wianek od Kasi-sw-60 zł


Marta jest uparta :tongue: , wianek kasi-sw, przebijam na 70zł

 :Lol:

----------


## rasia

Jestem i ja :smile: . Aniołki Joliski, każdy po 30,- Konik od Mady dla małej Zosi 150,-

----------


## Żelka

> zeby nie macic w wyliczeniach, podtrzymuje to, co napisalam wczesniej. mozecie przepisac ten zestaw na mnie za 75zl
> i dostane konfiturke


Tereska, przekochana jesteś!

----------


## Żelka

*joliska* proponuję zanim kolejną wpłatę wpiszemy sprawdzić, bo mi na tym etapie saldo wynosi 3515zł.

----------


## joliska

Zgadza się  :hug:

----------


## Żelka

Ok, to od czasu do czasu robimy taki sprawdzian, a tutaj zostawmy sobie "znak", że dotąd było sprawdzane. Sprawdzamy od tego „znaku” wszystkie wpisy i liczymy całość. I tak raz dzienne najlepiej wieczorem, jak któraś z nas znajdzie czas, abyśmy potem nie musiały „jechać” całą aukcję od samego początku. Bo tych stron nam się do końca aukcji uzbiera.  :wink:

----------


## anSi

Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki za 60 PLN  :smile:

----------


## dżempel

hej !  poproszę lampion chromowany za 45  :smile:

----------


## meg60

podbijam........lampion za 50 zł  :smile:

----------


## pelargonia

Trzy obrazki od AnetyS za 150 pln.

----------


## joliska

*W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji.*


*Stan Licytacji. 4155 zł* 

*tu oglądamy fanty http* 

*Anna Wiśniewska:**1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami -* *JAGODA51* *-* *70zł*
*2. Świąteczna karteczka.**JAGODA51* *-* *10 zł*
*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *30 zł*
*4.Pudełeczko-* *ngel - 20 zł*

*Edzia*
*1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza -*_ 40 zł_
*2. Naszyjnik szaro- błękitny - Cena wywoławcza -* *38 zł*
*3. Breloczek - Cena* *Bpis 40 zł*

*Żelka*
*1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -**Zbigniew100 - 200 zł*
*2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm -* *Justynka 200 zł*
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena-* *ngel - 70 zł*

*Malka*
*1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny -* *Monsabia - 200 zł* 
*2.Magiczna cytrynówka, MC, "złoto w płynie", 1 l - cena** sunflower160 zł*


*AgnesK*
*1. Talerz lawenda - Cena* *swojaczka 30 zł*
*2. Talerz maki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena* *Bpis 30 zł*
*5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena* *Braza 30 zł*
*8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) -* *artmag - 15 zł*
*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*
*10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*
*11.Zawieszka na tee-lighty-Cena wywoławcza - 25 zł*

*KachnaP*
*1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena* *bpis 50 zł*

*Dorbie*
*1. Robótka ręczna-* *DPS 30 zł*

*tutli_putli*
*1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - Cena* *EZS 50 zł*
*2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena wywoławcza* *40 zł*
*3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena* *Rocia 20 zł*
*4. Kolczyki koral-* *ngel 30 zł*
*5. Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena* *moniha -50 zł*
*6. Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena* *ghost34 25 zł*


*Elfir*
*1.Roślina doniczkowa kalatei- Cena* *Wujek jamles-50z*


*DPS*
*1. Obrazek świąteczny -* *Mama Asi 30 zł*


*Aneta S*
*1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *dorbie - 20zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia24m** -** 50zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -50zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena -* *ghost34 50zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza -* *10zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena* *Artmag 40zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena* *Sunflower 40zł*
*15.Pojemnik ceramiczny z aniołkiem-Cena wywoławcza- 30zł*
*16.Ramka "przecierana" na zdjęcia-Cena wywoławcza- 30zł*
*17.Zestaw trzech obrazków - Cena - Pelargonia - 150zł*


*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena* *moniha - 130zł*


*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena* *DPS 105zł*
*2.Ramka na zdjęcie-Cena wywoławcza - 20zł*
*3.łopatki 3 komplet- Cena wywoławcza - MusiSieUdac 50zł*


*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *Anula1968- 350zł*
*2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową-Cena - yokasta40zł*


*Lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-MarJel**- 5**5zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-**MarJel* *- 70zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena wywoławcza -* *Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena wywoławcza -* *ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza -* *10zł* 
*6.Nalewka śliwkowo-magiczna, 0,5l-Cena wywoławcza - 80zł* 


*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł*


*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena wywoławcza -** Tereska77-75ł*


*Ngel*
*1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena* *anSi 50 zł*
*2. Świecznik na tea-lighty - cena* *anSi 25 zł*


*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek** -mother 24 - 50*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena wywoławcza** 20 zł*
*3. Serduszka -* *lady in red* *-** 30 zł*


*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena -** swojaczka 60zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) -* *braza 35 zł*
*3. Kot aniołek - basiah2 40 zł*
*4.Kot pogromca choinki - basiah2 40 zł*
*5.Serwetka, prawie kwadrat-cena - EZS 40zł*

*Anev*
*1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena -**AniaS79 - 25 zł*

*yokasta*
*1.Książka kucharska - cena - wu 35 zł
2. Książka kucharska "Ciasta i desery" - cena wywoławcza 30 zł*

_Gwoździk_
*1. "40-letnia" ..,khm procentowa, wódka Pepesza, 1l - cena wywoławcza 250 zł*

*mada1412*
*1.Konik retro, ręcznie szyty-Cena - Rasia - 150zł*

*kasia_sw*
*1.Wianek świateczny-Cena MarJel - 70zł*

*Dziewcze*
_1. Bajka na płycie winylowej - cena - AnetaS 100 zł_
_2. Komplet sztućców made in ZSRR - cena wywoławcza - 22 zł_
_3. Lampion chromowany, 30 cm - cena - Agawi - 70 zł_
_4. Czajniczek - cena wywoławcza - 44 zł_
_5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki - cena anSi - 60zł_

*Joliska*
_1. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł w grocie - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_2. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł przy huśtawce - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_3. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł polny - cena - Rasia 30 zł_

*AniaS79*
_1. Różowy bezrękawnik dziewczęcy, rozmiar 92cm - cena wywoławcza -20zł_

*Ol(g)a*
_1. Tryptyk Klimta - cena -Justynka - 100zł_
_2. Drewniana ramka na zdjęcie - cena wywoławcza - 10zł_

*Blekitna*
_1. 4 podkładki pod kubek "Bez", decoupage - cena Jagoda 51 - 30zł_
_2. Obrazek "Lawenda", decoupage - cena wywoławcza -10zł_

*Gabriela*
_1. Krem do rąk Weleda - cena wywoławcza -25 zł_

*Ragazza
1. 2 grafiki Szczecin - cenaYokasta 30 zł 
2. 3 obrazki z misiami - cena wywoławcza - 30 zł
3. Zestaw nadmorski - cena wywoławcza - 15 zł*

*Tola
1. Nalewka-pigwówka, 0.7l, rocznik 2010 - cena - Yokasta 70 zł*

----------


## Ew-ka

....hmmmm...... co by tu zalicytować ????  :wink: 

tyle pięknych rzeczy na aukcji  i tylu Pięknych  o dobrych serduszkach chce pomóc naszemu Supermenowi .....aż się łza w oku kręci ze wzruszenia  :hug:

----------


## aneta s

Ja chcialabym sprostowac - pozycja 18 i 19 nie jest moja! :smile:  Wstawilam ja na aukcje na prosbe Blekitnej - bo ona sama miala problem ze wstawieniem zdjec. Bardzo prosze o korekte :yes:  :smile: 
Poprosze bajki na winylu od Dziewcze za 100 zl :yes:

----------


## artmag

*Ol(g)a*
_1. Tryptyk Klimta - cena wywoławcza -30zł

50 zł
_

----------


## Maxtorka

> ....hmmmm...... co by tu zalicytować ????


Hihihi, mam swoje typy ale poczekam na rozwój sytuacji i w odpowiednim czasie się włączę :yes:

----------


## Ew-ka

> Hihihi, mam swoje typy ale poczekam na rozwój sytuacji i w odpowiednim czasie się włączę


*Kochana* - ostatnio się perfidnie  przyczaiłam i rzutem na taśmę wylicytowałam książkę Agnes  :tongue: 

*Maxi* - miło Cię widzieć /słyszeć /czytać ? gniewasz się jeszcze na mnie ????  :hug:

----------


## yokasta

Wiecie co ? Strasznie się cieszę, że wszyscy możemy brać udział w czymś tak dobrym i przyjemnym jednocześnie! To piękne  :yes: .

Ja poproszę grafiki od *ragazzy* za 30  :smile: 

edit: zalicytowałam mimo, że nie ma ich jeszcze na liście, to nie przeszkadza nie ?  :big grin:

----------


## Maxtorka

> *Kochana* - ostatnio się perfidnie  przyczaiłam i rzutem na taśmę wylicytowałam książkę Agnes 
> 
> *Maxi* - miło Cię widzieć /słyszeć /czytać ? gniewasz się jeszcze na mnie ????


Troszeczkę, ale Ci wybaczę, chyba że mnie przelicytujesz :cool:  :hug:

----------


## daggulka

Hm ... proponuję za " 4 podkładki pod kubek "Bez", decoupage " od Błękitnej - 10zł  :smile:

----------


## EZS

Od Agduś 
*5.Serwetka, prawie kwadrat-cena wywoławcza - 30zł*

*Za 40 zł*

----------


## Agduś

*Proszę o zakonotowanie:
Ol(g)a*
_1. Tryptyk Klimta - cena - Agduś 60 zł

_

----------


## anula1968

Nitubaga
1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l- Wujek Zbigniew100- 320zł

Proponuję za naleweczkę 350 zł

----------


## joliska

Kochani, połowa kwoty zebrana, teraz już z górki

----------


## tola

> ....hmmmm...... co by tu zalicytować ???? 
> 
> tyle pięknych rzeczy na aukcji  i tylu Pięknych  o dobrych serduszkach chce pomóc naszemu Supermenowi .....aż się łza w oku kręci ze wzruszenia


Siostra, mam nadzieję, że skusisz się na moją Pigwóweczkę, tak?  :smile:

----------


## JAGODA 51

Podkładki pod kubek Błękitna 30 zł.

----------


## tola

Przebijam cenę za lampion chromowany od dziewcze na - 60zł i to nie jest moje ostatnie słowo  :wink:

----------


## yokasta

Naleweczka od Toli 70  :smile:

----------


## agawi74

> Przebijam cenę za lampion chromowany od dziewcze na - 60zł i to nie jest moje ostatnie słowo


 Przykro mi *Toluś*, ale daję *70zł* za* lampionik od dziewcze*

----------


## Justynka

> *Ol(g)a*
> _1. Tryptyk Klimta - cena wywoławcza -30zł_
> 
> _50 zł_


 
Od *Klimtów* na tej aukcji to ja jestem  :big lol: 
*100 zł*

----------


## Agduś

A ilu Klimtów jest na aukcji? Ten tryptyk widzę już u mnie na ścianie, więc dam 110 zł.

----------


## tola

> Przykro mi *Toluś*, ale daję *70zł* za* lampionik od dziewcze*


*Agawi74*, jak będziesz grzeczna, to pożyczę Ci lampion na święta  :wink:  
Lampion od dziewcze - 80zł

----------


## Justynka

Jest jeszcze *Żelko-Klimt * na pierwszej stronie z fantami.
*Żelko,* mam nadzieję, że Cię nie uraziłam tą nazwą??

*Agduś*, jeszcze pomyślę, miej się na baczności  :smile:

----------


## joliska

*W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji.*


*Stan Licytacji. 4645 zł* 

*tu oglądamy fanty http* 

*Anna Wiśniewska:**1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami -* *JAGODA51* *-* *70zł*
*2. Świąteczna karteczka.**JAGODA51* *-* *10 zł*
*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *30 zł*
*4.Pudełeczko-* *ngel - 20 zł*

*Edzia*
*1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza -*_ 40 zł_
*2. Naszyjnik szaro- błękitny - Cena wywoławcza -* *38 zł*
*3. Breloczek - Cena* *Bpis 40 zł*

*Żelka*
*1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -**Zbigniew100 - 200 zł*
*2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm -* *Justynka 200 zł*
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena-* *ngel - 70 zł*

*Malka*
*1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny - Qter**- 250 zł* 
*2.Magiczna cytrynówka, MC, "złoto w płynie", 1 l - cena** sunflower160 zł*


*AgnesK*
*1. Talerz lawenda - Cena* *swojaczka 30 zł*
*2. Talerz maki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena* *Bpis 30 zł*
*5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena* *Braza 30 zł*
*8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) -* *artmag - 15 zł*
*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*
*10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*
*11.Zawieszka na tee-lighty-Cena - Madzia11mk - 30 zł*

*KachnaP*
*1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena* *bpis 50 zł*

*Dorbie*
*1. Robótka ręczna-* *DPS 30 zł*

*tutli_putli*
*1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - Cena* *Mojanio - 60 zł*
*2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena wywoławcza* *40 zł*
*3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena* *Rocia 20 zł*
*4. Kolczyki koral-* *ngel 30 zł*
*5. Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena* *moniha -50 zł*
*6. Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena* *ghost34 25 zł*


*Elfir*
*1.Roślina doniczkowa kalatei- Cena* *Wujek jamles-50z*


*DPS*
*1. Obrazek świąteczny -* *Mama Asi 30 zł*


*Aneta S*
*1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena -* *Karolina i Artur 55zł*
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *dorbie - 20zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia24m** -** 50zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -50zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena -* *ghost34 50zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza -* *10zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena* *Artmag 40zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena* *Sunflower 40zł*
*15.Pojemnik ceramiczny z aniołkiem-Cena wywoławcza- 30zł*
*16.Ramka "przecierana" na zdjęcia-Cena wywoławcza- 30zł*
*17.Zestaw trzech obrazków - Cena - Pelargonia - 150zł*


*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena* *moniha - 130zł*


*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena* *DPS 105zł*
*2.Ramka na zdjęcie-Cena wywoławcza - 20zł*
*3.łopatki 3 komplet- Cena wywoławcza - MusiSieUdac 50zł*


*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *Zbigniew100- 370zł*
*2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową-Cena - yokasta40zł*


*Lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-MarJel**- 5**5zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-**MarJel* *- 70zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena wywoławcza -* *Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena wywoławcza -* *ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza -* *10zł* 
*6.Nalewka śliwkowo-magiczna, 0,5l-Cena wywoławcza - 80zł* 


*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł*


*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena wywoławcza -** Tereska77-75ł*


*Ngel*
*1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena* *anSi 50 zł*
*2. Świecznik na tea-lighty - cena* *anSi 25 zł*


*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek** -mother 24 - 50*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena wywoławcza** 20 zł*
*3. Serduszka -* *lady in red* *-** 30 zł*


*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena -** swojaczka 60zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) -* *braza 35 zł*
*3. Kot aniołek - basiah2 40 zł*
*4.Kot pogromca choinki - basiah2 40 zł*
*5.Serwetka, prawie kwadrat-cena - EZS 40zł*

*Anev*
*1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena -**AniaS79 - 25 zł*

*yokasta*
*1.Książka kucharska - cena - wu 35 zł*
_2. Książka kucharska "Ciasta i desery" - cena wu - 35 zł_

_Gwoździk_
*1. "40-letnia" ..,khm procentowa, wódka Pepesza, 1l - cena wywoławcza 250 zł*

*mada1412*
*1.Konik retro, ręcznie szyty-Cena - Rasia - 150zł*

*kasia_sw*
*1.Wianek świateczny-Cena MarJel - 70zł*

*Dziewcze*
_1. Bajka na płycie winylowej - cena - AnetaS 100 zł_
_2. Komplet sztućców made in ZSRR - cena - blekitna - 45 zł_
_3. Lampion chromowany, 30 cm - cena - Tola - 80 zł_
_4. Czajniczek - cena wywoławcza - Justynka 70 zł_
_5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki - cena anSi - 60zł_

*Joliska*
_1. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł w grocie - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_2. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł przy huśtawce - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_3. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł polny - cena - Rasia 30 zł_

*AniaS79*
_1. Różowy bezrękawnik dziewczęcy, rozmiar 92cm - cena -Karolina i Artur - 25zł_

*Ol(g)a*
_1. Tryptyk Klimta - cena -Agduś - 110zł_
_2. Drewniana ramka na zdjęcie - cena wywoławcza - 10zł_

*Blekitna*
_1. 4 podkładki pod kubek "Bez", decoupage - cena Jagoda 51 - 30zł_
_2. Obrazek "Lawenda", decoupage - cena wywoławcza -10zł_

*Gabriela*
_1. Krem do rąk Weleda - cena wywoławcza -25 zł_

*Ragazza*
_1. 2 grafiki Szczecin - cena magipie101- 6__0 zł_ 
_2. 3 obrazki z misiami - cena - Blekitna - 40 zł_
_3. Zestaw nadmorski - cena wywoławcza - 15 zł_

*Tola*
_1. Nalewka-pigwówka, 0.7l, rocznik 2010 - cena - IwoBW - 80 zł_

*Karolina i Artur*
_1. Nalewka pigwowa, rocznik 2010, 0.5l - cena wywoławcza - 45zł_
_2. Nalewka wiśniowa, rocznik 2011, 0.5l - lady in red- 50zł_

----------


## Zbigniew100

Pokazała się Tola ze swoja naleweczką.




> *Tola
> 1. Nalewka-pigwówka, 0.7l, rocznik 2010*


Aroniówka Toli smakuje wspaniale.
Póki co powalczę jeszcze o nalewkę cytrynowo - imbirową, gdyby sie nie udało to pigwówka.

Poproszę imbirówkę za 370 zł

----------


## IwoBW

> Naleweczka od Toli 70


Poproszę naleweczkę od Toli za 80  :smile:

----------


## mojanio

tutli_putli
naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - 60 zł

----------


## wu

Książka kucharska "Ciasta i desery" od *yokasty*   35 zł

----------


## Karolina i Artur :P

To ja poproszę różowy bezrękawnik dziewczęcy za *25zł*  :smile:

----------


## Karolina i Artur :P

I poproszę jeszcze zdjecie czrno-białe łódka od Anety S  za* 55zł*

----------


## anev

grafikę od Ragazzy poproszę 40 zł :yes:

----------


## blekitna

3 obrazki misiowe od ragazzy  -  40,00 zł

----------


## madzia11mk

Podglądam, podglądam i w końcu się dołączę  :smile: 

Poproszę komplet sztućców od *dziewcze* - *25 zł* 
oraz
zawieszka na tee-lighty od *AgnesK* - *30 zł*

----------


## lady in red

A ja poproszę grafiki ragazzy -50 zł  :tongue: 

I nalewkę-wiśnikę od naszej Karoli (Karolina i Artur)-50 zł  :big grin:  
U Karoli zawsze wszystko z najwyższej półki-pewnie i tak jest z nalwekami  :smile: 

(wieczorem i ja coś wystawię wystawię na pomoc dla Franusia  :tongue: )

----------


## Żelka

> Pokazała się Tola ze swoja naleweczką.
> 
> 
> 
> Aroniówka Toli smakuje wspaniale.
> Póki co powalczę jeszcze o nalewkę cytrynowo - imbirową, gdyby sie nie udało to pigwówka.
> 
> Poproszę imbirówkę za *370 zł!!!!
> *


*Wujeeek* za to wlaeczne serce, to dostaniesz ode mnie drugą butelkę na nalekwę.  :Smile:

----------


## dziewcze

zakualizowałam swoje fanty. doszły chusteczki, bombka i inspiracje do sztućców  :smile:  
oraz info o producencie czajniczka z dmuchawcami. nie wiem czy to jest dopuszczalne (podejrzewam, że tak :wink: ) .. skoro nie ma chętnego na czajnik sama go zalicytuję  :wink:  50zł niech już się suma powiększa  :smile:   :smile:  

_4. Czajniczek - cena  dziewcze - 50 zł_

PS cieszę się, że właśnie anSi zalicytowała chustecznik. z żadnym zdjeciem nie miałam tyle problemu co właśnie z fotką chustecznika, wysyłam Ci anSi na PW całą resztę nieudanych  :wink:  chyba jakoś podświadomie "wyczułaś pismo nosem"  :wink: 

PS Anetka tyle za płytę? super! pomyśle przy wysyłce o rozmnożeniu ilości wilnyli  :smile:

----------


## Justynka

[QUOTE=dziewcze;5011563]zakualizowałam swoje fanty. doszły chusteczki, bombka i inspiracje do sztućców  :smile:  
oraz info o producencie czajniczka z dmuchawcami. nie wiem czy to jest dopuszczalne (podejrzewam, że tak :wink: ) .. skoro nie ma chętnego na czajnik sama go zalicytuję  :wink:  50zł niech już się suma powiększa  :smile:   :smile:  

_4. Czajniczek - cena  dziewcze - 50 zł_
QUOTE]
Tak się od wczorak kręcę koło tego czajniczka  :smile:  - zatem *70zł*

----------


## magpie101

Ja poprosze komplet sztućców made in ZSRR od Dziewcze- cena 30 zl_
_

----------


## magpie101

I jeszcze 2 grafiki Szczecina od Ragazza za 60 zl.

----------


## madzia11mk

> Ja poprosze komplet sztućców made in ZSRR od Dziewcze- cena 30 zl_
> _


No to ja dam *35 zł*

----------


## blekitna

> No to ja dam *35 zł*


po obejrzeniu pomysłów sztućcowych  :smile:    daje -   45 zł  :smile:

----------


## blekitna

Dziewczyny a do kiedy ta aukcja trwa???

----------


## yokasta

Mam nadzieję że dopóki nie uzbieramy tych 8tys.  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> Mam nadzieję że dopóki nie uzbieramy tych 8tys.


Negocjacje w toku :cool:  :cool:  :cool: 

Na pewno  8 tyś. musimy zebrać.
Zważywszy,że rozpoczęliśmy dokładnie tydzień temu i mamy już z _"górki_" :wink: 
to moze jeszcze jakiś tydzień wystarczy do zebrania całości
Dokładna data zakończenia licytacji zostanie podana wkrotce :yes:

----------


## Qter

Hej,

to ja podbijam 

Malka
1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny 

na 250 

PZDR

Qter

----------


## joliska

*W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji.*


*Stan Licytacji. 5005zł* 

*tu oglądamy fanty http* 

*Anna Wiśniewska:**1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami -* *JAGODA51* *-* *70zł*
*2. Świąteczna karteczka.**JAGODA51* *-* *10 zł*
*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *30 zł*
*4.Pudełeczko-* *ngel - 20 zł*

*Edzia*
*1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza -*_ 40 zł_
*2. Naszyjnik szaro- błękitny - Cena wywoławcza -* *38 zł*
*3. Breloczek - Cena* *Bpis 40 zł*

*Żelka*
*1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -**Zbigniew100 - 200 zł*
*2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm -* *Justynka 200 zł*
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena-* *ngel - 70 zł*

*Malka*
*1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny -* *Qter- 250 zł* 
*2.Magiczna cytrynówka, MC, "złoto w płynie", 1 l - cena** sunflower160 zł*


*AgnesK*
*1. Talerz lawenda - Cena* *swojaczka 30 zł*
*2. Talerz maki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena* *Bpis 30 zł*
*5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena* *Braza 30 zł*
*8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) -* *artmag - 15 zł*
*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena -* *Artmag - 20 zł*
*10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*
*11.Zawieszka na tee-lighty-Cena - Madzia11mk - 30 zł*

*KachnaP*
*1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena* *bpis 50 zł*

*Dorbie*
*1. Robótka ręczna-* *DPS 30 zł*

*tutli_putli*
*1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - Cena* *Mojanio - 60 zł*
*2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena wywoławcza* *40 zł*
*3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena* *Rocia 20 zł*
*4. Kolczyki koral-* *ngel 30 zł*
*5. Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena* *moniha -50 zł*
*6. Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena* *ghost34 25 zł*


*Elfir*
*1.Roślina doniczkowa kalatei- Cena* *Wujek jamles-50z*


*DPS*
*1. Obrazek świąteczny -* *Mama Asi 30 zł*


*Aneta S*
*1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena -* *Karolina i Artur 55zł*
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *dorbie - 20zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia24m** -** 50zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -50zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena -* *ghost34 50zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza -* *10zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena* *Artmag 40zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena* *Sunflower 40zł*
*15.Pojemnik ceramiczny z aniołkiem-Cena wywoławcza- 30zł*
*16.Ramka "przecierana" na zdjęcia-Cena wywoławcza- 30zł*
*17.Zestaw trzech obrazków - Cena - Pelargonia - 150zł
18. Antypoślizgowe rybki do wanny - cena wywoławcza -15zł
19. 3 wieszaczki samoprzylepne Eva Solo - cena wywoławcza - 15zł
20. Zestaw 4 metalowych serduszek-zawieszek - cena wywoławcza - 15zł
21. Szmaciana lalka - cena wywoławcza - 20zł
22. Zestaw 3 drewnianych figurek na choinkę - cena wywoławcza -20zł
23. Zestaw drewnianych czerwonych serduszek - cena wywoławcza- 10zł
24. Białe skrzydełka na choinkę - cena wywoławcza - 10zł
25. Białe serduszko = cena wywoławcza -5zł
26. "Kryształowy" korek do wina - cena wywoławcza -10zł
27. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 1 - cena wywoławcza -5zł
28. Szklane serduszko z metalową obwódką - cena wywoławcza10zł
29. Metalowa gwiazdka -cena wywoławcza -5zł
30. Zestaw czerwonych serduszek - cena wywoławcza -10zł
31. Anielskie skrzydełka - cena wywoławcza -10zł
32. Wieniec SIA - cena wywoławcza -20zł
33. Czerwona gwiazdka - cena wywoławcza - 10zł
34. Złota ozdoba - cena wywoławcza -5zł
35. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 2 - cena wywoławcza - [10zł
36. Czerwono-szara filcowa gwiazdka - cena wywoławcza 10zł
37. Filcowe serduszko- cena wywoławcza 10zł
38. Łańcuszek złotych kulek - cena wywoławcza 10zł
39. Zestaw listków - cena wywoławcza 5zł
40. Złota ozdoba z koralikami - cena wywoławcza 10zł
41. Figurka złotego aniołka - cena wywoławcza 10zł*


*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena* *moniha - 130zł*


*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena* *DPS 105zł*
*2.Ramka na zdjęcie-Cena wywoławcza - 20zł*
*3.łopatki 3 komplet- Cena wywoławcza - MusiSieUdac 50zł*


*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *Anula68- 400zł*
*2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową-Cena - yokasta40zł*


*Lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-MarJel**- 5**5zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-**MarJel* *- 70zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena wywoławcza -* *Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena wywoławcza -* *ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza -* *10zł* 
*6.Nalewka śliwkowo-magiczna, 0,5l-Cena - ghost 34 - 100zł* 


*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł*


*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena wywoławcza -** Tereska77-75ł*


*Ngel*
*1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena* *anSi 50 zł*
*2. Świecznik na tee-lighty - cena* *anSi 25 zł*


*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek** -mother 24 - 50*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena wywoławcza** 20 zł*
*3. Serduszka -* *lady in red* *-** 30 zł*


*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena -** swojaczka 60zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) -* *braza 35 zł*
*3. Kot aniołek - basiah2 40 zł*
*4.Kot pogromca choinki - basiah2 40 zł*
*5.Serwetka, prawie kwadrat-cena - EZS 40zł*

*Anev*
*1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena -**AniaS79 - 25 zł*

*yokasta*
*1.Książka kucharska - cena - wu 35 zł*
_2. Książka kucharska "Ciasta i desery" - cena wu - 35 zł_
_3. Kartka BN In excelsis Deo - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_4. Kartka BN Choinka - cena - Anula68- 20zł_
_5. Kartka BN Mikołaj z saniami - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_6. Kartka BN Zimowe miasto - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_7. Kartka BN Gwiazda betlejemska - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_8. Kartka BN Mikołaj przed domem - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_9. Kartka BN Stajenka - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_10. Kartka BN Kolaż - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_11. Kartka BN Świeczki - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_12. Kartka BN Aniołek - cena - anSi - 20zł_
_13. Kartka BN Mikołaj nad miastem - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_

_Gwoździk_
*1. "40-letnia" ..,khm procentowa, wódka Pepesza, 1l - cena wywoławcza 250 zł*

*mada1412*
*1.Konik retro, ręcznie szyty-Cena - Rasia - 150zł*

*kasia_sw*
*1.Wianek świateczny-Cena MarJel - 70zł*

*Dziewcze*
_1. Bajka na płycie winylowej - cena - AnetaS 100 zł_
_2. Komplet sztućców made in ZSRR - cena - blekitna - 45 zł_
_3. Lampion chromowany, 30 cm - cena - [email protected] - 100 zł_
_4. Czajniczek - cena wywoławcza - Justynka 70 zł_
_5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki - cena anSi - 60zł_

*Joliska*
_1. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł w grocie - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_2. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł przy huśtawce - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_3. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł polny - cena - Rasia 30 zł_

*AniaS79*
_1. Różowy bezrękawnik dziewczęcy, rozmiar 92cm - cena -Karolina i Artur - 25zł_

*Ol(g)a*
_1. Tryptyk Klimta - cena -ala106- 150zł_
_2. Drewniana ramka na zdjęcie - cena wywoławcza - 10zł_

*Blekitna*
_1. 4 podkładki pod kubek "Bez", decoupage - cena Jagoda 51 - 30zł_
_2. Obrazek "Lawenda", decoupage - cena wywoławcza -10zł_

*Gabriela*
_1. Krem do rąk Weleda - cena wywoławcza -25 zł_

*Ragazza*
_1. 2 grafiki Szczecin - cena anev -_ _70 zł_ 
_2. 3 obrazki z misiami - cena - Kontradmirał86 - 60 zł_
_3. Zestaw nadmorski - cena wywoławcza - 15 zł_

*Tola*
_1. Nalewka-pigwówka, 0.7l, rocznik 2010 - cena - Tabaluga - 100 zł_

*Karolina i Artur*
_1. Nalewka pigwowa, rocznik 2010, 0.5l - cena wywoławcza - 45zł_
_2. Nalewka wiśniowa, rocznik 2011, 0.5l - lady in red- 50zł_

*[email protected]
1. Książka kucharska R. Sowy z autografem autora - cena wywoławcza -30zł*

*Jannasia
1. Zegar zdobiony decoupage- cena wywoławcza - 50zł*

----------


## ghost34

6.Nalewka śliwkowo-magiczna, 0,5l-Cena wywoławcza - 80zł
daje 100zł,,,
od Lasche

----------


## ala106

No to ja za Tryptyk Klimta daję 150 zł.

----------


## bpis

Poproszę o kartki od *yokasty*:
In excelsis Deo - 10zł
choinka - 10zł
aniołek - 10zł

----------


## [email protected]

Lampion chromowany od *dziewcze* - *100 zł* 

Tola, Agawi - weszłam do gry  :wink:

----------


## anSi

karteczka Aniołek 20  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*Kochani proszę ZAWSZE pisać też od kogo fanty licytujecie! To ważne,* bo łatwiej nam odszukać. Proszę popatrzeć u góry jaka to długa lista jest! Dużo łatwiej odnaleźć nam COŚ od KOGOŚ niż tylko COŚ. Bo COŚ-ów jest dużo więcej niż KTOŚÓW!

----------


## tabaluga1

To ja poproszę nalewkę pigwówkę od *Toli* za 100zł

----------


## anev

Grafiki od Ragazzy 70 zł

----------


## artmag

*AgnesK*

*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł

20 zł
*

----------


## kontradmiral86

Witam,
Poproszę 3 obrazki misiowe od Ragazzzy za 60zł

----------


## lasche

Ghost uratowałeś śliwowicę od zapomnienia  :smile:  dzięki

----------


## anula1968

> Pokazała się Tola ze swoja naleweczką.
> 
> 
> 
> Aroniówka Toli smakuje wspaniale.
> Póki co powalczę jeszcze o nalewkę cytrynowo - imbirową, gdyby sie nie udało to pigwówka.
> 
> Poproszę imbirówkę za 370 zł


Zbliża się Mikołaj a tu jeszcze do potrzebnej kwoty trochę brakuje....
Dlatego naleweczka od teraz jest już warta 400 zł

----------


## anula1968

yokasta
4. Kartka BN Choinka - cena - bpis - 10zł

Proponuję 20 zł

----------


## Żelka

*anula1968* masz pierwsza zaszczyt stuknać młotkiem aukcyjnym na powyżej 5000zł!!! Gratuluję!!!!

----------


## yokasta

Ale dzisiaj poszło  :jaw drop:  jeszcze tylko 3 tys.!

----------


## lasche

a może byśmy tak ugrali okrągłą sumkę 10 tys ???  :smile:

----------


## aneta s

byloby super!

----------


## anSi

Korek do wina - 20 (Aneta S)
krem do rąk - 30 (Gabriela)

Niechybnie pójdę*z torbami, ale...co tam  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji.*


*Stan Licytacji. 5530zł* 

*tu oglądamy fanty http* 

*Anna Wiśniewska:**1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami -* *JAGODA51* *-* *70zł*
*2. Świąteczna karteczka.**JAGODA51* *-* *10 zł*
*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *30 zł*
*4.Pudełeczko-* *ngel - 20 zł*

*Edzia*
*1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza -*_ 40 zł_
*2. Naszyjnik szaro- błękitny - Cena wywoławcza -* *38 zł*
*3. Breloczek - Cena* *Bpis 40 zł*

*Żelka*
*1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -**Zbigniew100 - 200 zł*
*2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm -* *Justynka 200 zł*
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena-* *ngel - 70 zł*

*Malka*
*1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny -* *Qter- 250 zł* 
*2.Magiczna cytrynówka, MC, "złoto w płynie", 1 l - cena** sunflower160 zł*


*AgnesK*
*1. Talerz lawenda - Cena* *swojaczka 30 zł*
*2. Talerz maki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena* *Bpis 30 zł*
*5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena* *Braza 30 zł*
*8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) -* *artmag - 15 zł*
*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena -* *Artmag - 20 zł*
*10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*
*11.Zawieszka na tee-lighty-Cena - Madzia11mk - 30 zł*

*KachnaP*
*1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena* *bpis 50 zł*

*Dorbie*
*1. Robótka ręczna-* *DPS 30 zł*

*tutli_putli*
*1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - Cena* *Mojanio - 60 zł*
*2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena wywoławcza* *40 zł*
*3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena* *Rocia 20 zł*
*4. Kolczyki koral-* *ngel 30 zł*
*5. Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena* *moniha -50 zł*
*6. Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena* *ghost34 25 zł*


*Elfir*
*1.Roślina doniczkowa kalatei- Cena* *Wujek jamles-50z*


*DPS*
*1. Obrazek świąteczny -* *Mama Asi 30 zł*


*Aneta S*
*1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena -* *Karolina i Artur 55zł*
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *dorbie - 20zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia24m** -** 50zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -50zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena -* *ghost34 50zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza -* *10zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena* *Artmag 40zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena* *Sunflower 40zł*
*15.Pojemnik ceramiczny z aniołkiem-Cena wywoławcza- 30zł*
*16.Ramka "przecierana" na zdjęcia-Cena wywoławcza- 30zł*
*17.Zestaw trzech obrazków - Cena - Pelargonia - 150zł*
_18. Antypoślizgowe rybki do wanny - cena wywoławcza -15zł_
_19. 3 wieszaczki samoprzylepne Eva Solo - cena wywoławcza - 15zł_
_20. Zestaw 4 metalowych serduszek-zawieszek - cena wywoławcza - 15zł_
_21. Szmaciana lalka - cena - Justynka - 30zł_
_22. Zestaw 3 drewnianych figurek na choinkę - cena -Żelka 40zł_
_23. Zestaw drewnianych czerwonych serduszek - cena wywoławcza- 10zł_
_24. Białe skrzydełka na choinkę - cena wywoławcza - 10zł_
_25. Białe serduszko = cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_26. "Kryształowy" korek do wina - cena wywoławcza -anSi 20zł_
_27. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 1 - cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_28. Szklane serduszko z metalową obwódką - cena wywoławcza10zł_
_29. Metalowa gwiazdka -cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_30. Zestaw czerwonych serduszek - cena wywoławcza -10zł_
_31. Anielskie skrzydełka - cena wywoławcza -10zł_
_32. Wieniec SIA - cena wywoławcza -20zł_
_33. Czerwona gwiazdka - cena wywoławcza - 10zł_
_34. Złota ozdoba - cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_35. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 2 - cena - Słońce 2 -20zł_
_36. Czerwono-szara filcowa gwiazdka - cena Justynka 20zł_
_37. Filcowe serduszko- cena wywoławcza julianna16 20zł_
_38. Łańcuszek złotych kulek - cena wywoławcza 10zł_
_39. Zestaw listków - cena wywoławcza 5zł_
_40. Złota ozdoba z koralikami - cena Słońce2 20zł_
_41. Figurka złotego aniołka - cena wywoławcza UlaR 30zł_


*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena* *moniha - 130zł*


*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena* *DPS 105zł*
*2.Ramka na zdjęcie-Cena wywoławcza - 20zł*
*3.łopatki 3 komplet- Cena wywoławcza - MusiSieUdac 50zł*


*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *Anula68- 400zł*
*2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową-Cena - yokasta40zł*


*Lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-MarJel**- 5**5zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-**MarJel* *- 70zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena wywoławcza -* *Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena wywoławcza -* *ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza -* *10zł* 
*6.Nalewka śliwkowo-magiczna, 0,5l-Cena - ghost 34 - 100zł* 


*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł*


*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena wywoławcza -** Tereska77-75ł*


*Ngel*
*1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena* *anSi 50 zł*
*2. Świecznik na tee-lighty - cena* *anSi 25 zł*


*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek** -mother 24 - 50*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena wywoławcza** 20 zł*
*3. Serduszka -* *lady in red* *-** 30 zł*


*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena -** swojaczka 60zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) -* *braza 35 zł*
*3. Kot aniołek - basiah2 40 zł*
*4.Kot pogromca choinki - basiah2 40 zł*
*5.Serwetka, prawie kwadrat-cena - EZS 40zł*

*Anev*
*1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena -**AniaS79 - 25 zł*

*yokasta*
*1.Książka kucharska - cena - wu 35 zł*
_2. Książka kucharska "Ciasta i desery" - cena wu - 35 zł_
_3. Kartka BN In excelsis Deo - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_4. Kartka BN Choinka - cena - Anula68- 20zł_
_5. Kartka BN Mikołaj z saniami - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_6. Kartka BN Zimowe miasto - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_7. Kartka BN Gwiazda betlejemska - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_8. Kartka BN Mikołaj przed domem - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_9. Kartka BN Stajenka - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_10. Kartka BN Kolaż - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_11. Kartka BN Świeczki - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_12. Kartka BN Aniołek - cena - anSi - 20zł_
_13. Kartka BN Mikołaj nad miastem - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_

_Gwoździk_
*1. "40-letnia" ..,khm procentowa, wódka Pepesza, 1l - cena wywoławcza 250 zł*

*mada1412*
*1.Konik retro, ręcznie szyty-Cena - Rasia - 150zł*

*kasia_sw*
*1.Wianek świateczny-Cena MarJel - 70zł*

*Dziewcze*
_1. Bajka na płycie winylowej - cena - AnetaS 100 zł_
_2. Komplet sztućców made in ZSRR - cena - blekitna - 45 zł_
_3. Lampion chromowany, 30 cm - cena - [email protected] - 100 zł_
_4. Czajniczek - cena wywoławcza - Justynka 70 zł_
_5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki - cena anSi - 75zł_

*Joliska*
_1. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł w grocie - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_2. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł przy huśtawce - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_3. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł polny - cena - Rasia 30 zł_

*AniaS79*
_1. Różowy bezrękawnik dziewczęcy, rozmiar 92cm - cena -Karolina i Artur - 25zł_

*Ol(g)a*
_1. Tryptyk Klimta - cena -ala106- 150zł_
_2. Drewniana ramka na zdjęcie - cena wywoławcza - 10zł_

*Blekitna*
_1. 4 podkładki pod kubek "Bez", decoupage - cena Jagoda 51 - 30zł_
_2. Obrazek "Lawenda", decoupage - cena wywoławcza -10zł_

*Gabriela*
_1. Krem do rąk Weleda - cena wywoławcza -anSi 30zł_

*Ragazza*
_1. 2 grafiki Szczecin - cena anev -_ _70 zł_ 
_2. 3 obrazki z misiami - cena - Kontradmirał86 - 60 zł_
_3. Zestaw nadmorski - cena wywoławcza - 15 zł_

*Tola*
_1. Nalewka-pigwówka, 0.7l, rocznik 2010 - cena - Zbigniew100 - 400 zł_

*Karolina i Artur*
_1. Nalewka pigwowa, rocznik 2010, 0.5l - cena wywoławcza - 45zł_
_2. Nalewka wiśniowa, rocznik 2011, 0.5l - lady in red- 50zł_

*[email protected]*
_1. Książka kucharska R. Sowy z autografem autora - cena wywoławcza -30zł_

*Jannasia*
_1. Zegar zdobiony decoupage- cena wywoławcza - 50zł_

*Cronin*
_1. Malowana butelka - cena wywoławcza -20zł_
_2. Zestaw 6 długich szklanek - cena wywoławcza -20zł_

*Jagoda51*
_1. Książka "Awangarda w cieniu Jałty" z autografem - cena wywoławcza -30zł_
_2. Książka "Polskie Boże Narodzenie" - cena wywoławcza -ngel 30zł_

----------


## JAGODA 51

Figurka aniołka od Anety S 20 zł.

----------


## słońce 2

od *anetki s*
metalowe serduszko 2 z koralikami 20zł

złota ozdoba z koralikami 20zł

----------


## Zbigniew100

> *Nitubaga*
> *1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *Anula68- 400zł*


O Zbysiu , nie będzie naleweczki imbirowej w tym roku, nie będzie. :sad: 

Ale, ale , ale może będzie nalewka Toli :razz: 




> *Tola*
> _1. Nalewka-pigwówka, 0.7l, rocznik 2010 - cena - Tabaluga - 100 zł_


Poproszę nalewkę Toli za 400 zł

Tola !!, wraca "syn marnotrawny"

----------


## Justynka

To ja poproszę* filcową lalę* od *Anetki S* za 30zł.

Oraz *gwiazdkę filcową* również od *Anetki S* za 20zł.

----------


## Żelka

To ja poproszę od AnetyS, pod numerem 22. Zestaw trzech drewnianych figurek pod choinkę - 25zł

----------


## UlaR

> Figurka aniołka od Anety S 20 zł.


Przebijam na 30 zł  :wink:

----------


## lady in red

> To ja poproszę od AnetyS, pod numerem 22. Zestaw trzech drewnianych figurek pod choinkę - 25zł


Daję  za figurki 35  :tongue:

----------


## julianna16

_Z radością przygarnę filcowe serduszko - nr 18 Anety S 
20 zł
oraz
ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki z ptaszkiem od Dziewczę - cia 
65 zł_

----------


## Żelka

> Daję za figurki 35


za to samo 40zł

----------


## Żelka

> _Z radością przygarnę filcowe serduszko - nr 18 Anety S 
> 20 zł
> oraz
> ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki z ptaszkiem od Dziewczę - cia 
> 65 zł_


Czy chodzi o serduszko pod numerem 37, czy o rybki? Bo pod nr 18 są rybki.

----------


## ngel

ksiażka "Polskie Boże Narodzenie" za 30 pln

----------


## julianna16

> Czy chodzi o serduszko pod numerem 37, czy o rybki? Bo pod nr 18 są rybki.


Chodzi o filcowe serduszko szare wystawione wczoraj wraz z innymi ozdobami  :smile: . Jest opatrzone nr 18 w poście Anetki S., w liście zbiorczej nr 37  :smile: .

----------


## Żelka

Dziękuję Kochana, już się robi!

----------


## anSi

chustecznik od *dziewcze* za 75  :smile:

----------


## JAGODA 51

Figurka aniołka od Anety S  -  40zł.

----------


## kjuta

ja poprosze o lampiony Żelki, daje 100 zł

----------


## joliska

*W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji.*

_Licytacja trwa do 27.11 godz. 22.00_


*Stan Licytacji. 6125zł* 

*tu oglądamy fanty http* 

*Anna Wiśniewska:**1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami -* *JAGODA51* *-* *70zł*
*2. Świąteczna karteczka.**JAGODA51* *-* *10 zł*
*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *EWKA 50 zł*
*4.Pudełeczko-* *ngel - 20 zł*

*Edzia*
*1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza -*_ 40 zł_
*2. Naszyjnik szaro-błękitny - Cena -* *klaraja - 60 zł*
*3. Breloczek - Cena* *Bpis 40 zł*

*Żelka*
*1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -**Zbigniew100 - 200 zł*
*2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm -* *Justynka 200 zł*
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena-* *Nefer - 120 zł*

*Malka*
*1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny -* *Qter- 250 zł* 
*2.Magiczna cytrynówka, MC, "złoto w płynie", 1 l - cena** sunflower160 zł*


*AgnesK*
*1. Talerz lawenda - Cena* *swojaczka 30 zł*
*2. Talerz maki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena* *Bpis 30 zł*
*5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena* *Braza 30 zł*
*8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) -* *artmag - 15 zł*
*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena -* *Artmag - 20 zł*
*10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*
*11.Zawieszka na tee-lighty-Cena - Madzia11mk - 30 zł*

*KachnaP*
*1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena* *bpis 50 zł*
*2. nalewka z płatków róż, 0.5l - cena wywoławcza -50zł*

*Dorbie*
*1. Robótka ręczna-* *DPS 30 zł*

*tutli_putli*
*1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - Cena* *Mojanio - 60 zł*
*2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena wywoławcza* *40 zł*
*3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena* *Rocia 20 zł*
*4. Kolczyki koral-* *ngel 30 zł*
*5. Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena* *moniha -50 zł*
*6. Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena* *ghost34 25 zł*


*Elfir*
*1.Roślina doniczkowa kalatei- Cena* *Wujek jamles-50z*


*DPS*
*1. Obrazek świąteczny -* *Mama Asi 30 zł*


*Aneta S*
*1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena -* *Karolina i Artur 55zł*
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *dorbie - 20zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia24m** -** 50zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -50zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena -* *ghost34 50zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza -* *10zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena* *Artmag 40zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena* *Sunflower 40zł*
*15.Pojemnik ceramiczny z aniołkiem-Cena wywoławcza- 30zł*
*16.Ramka "przecierana" na zdjęcia-Cena wywoławcza- 30zł*
*17.Zestaw trzech obrazków - Cena - Pelargonia - 150zł*
_18. Antypoślizgowe rybki do wanny - cena wywoławcza -15zł_
_19. 3 wieszaczki samoprzylepne Eva Solo - cena wywoławcza - 15zł_
_20. Zestaw 4 metalowych serduszek-zawieszek - cena wywoławcza - 15zł_
_21. Szmaciana lalka - cena - Justynka - 30zł_
_22. Zestaw 3 drewnianych figurek na choinkę - cena -Kasia SW - 50zł_
_23. Zestaw drewnianych czerwonych serduszek - cena wywoławcza- 10zł_
_24. Białe skrzydełka na choinkę - cena wywoławcza - 10zł_
_25. Białe serduszko = cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_26. "Kryształowy" korek do wina - cena wywoławcza -anSi 20zł_
_27. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 1 - cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_28. Szklane serduszko z metalową obwódką - cena wywoławcza10zł_
_29. Metalowa gwiazdka -cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_30. Zestaw czerwonych serduszek - cena wywoławcza -10zł_
_31. Anielskie skrzydełka - cena wywoławcza -10zł_
_32. Wieniec SIA - cena wywoławcza -20zł_
_33. Czerwona gwiazdka - cena wywoławcza - 10zł_
_34. Złota ozdoba - cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_35. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 2 - cena - Słońce 2 -20zł_
_36. Czerwono-szara filcowa gwiazdka - cena Justynka 20zł_
_37. Filcowe serduszko- cena wywoławcza julianna16 20zł_
_38. Łańcuszek złotych kulek - cena wywoławcza 10zł_
_39. Zestaw listków - cena wywoławcza 5zł_
_40. Złota ozdoba z koralikami - cena Słońce2 20zł_
_41. Figurka złotego aniołka - cena Jagoda51 - 40zł_


*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena* *moniha - 130zł*


*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena* *DPS 105zł*
*2.Ramka na zdjęcie-Cena wywoławcza - 20zł*
*3.łopatki 3 komplet- Cena wywoławcza - MusiSieUdac 50zł*


*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *Anula68- 400zł*
*2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową-Cena - yokasta40zł*


*Lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-MarJel**- 5**5zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-**MarJel* *- 70zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena wywoławcza -* *Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena wywoławcza -* *ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza -* *10zł* 
*6.Nalewka śliwkowo-magiczna, 0,5l-Cena - TAR - 160zł* 


*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł*


*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena wywoławcza -** Tereska77-75ł*


*Ngel*
*1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena* *Nefer 100 zł*
*2. Świecznik na tee-lighty - cena* *anSi 25 zł*


*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek** -mother 24 - 50*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena wywoławcza** 20 zł*
*3. Serduszka -* *lady in red* *-** 30 zł*


*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena -** swojaczka 60zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) -* *braza 35 zł*
*3. Kot aniołek - basiah2 40 zł*
*4.Kot pogromca choinki - Basiah2 - 100 zł*
*5.Serwetka, prawie kwadrat-cena - EZS 40zł*

*Anev*
*1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena -**AniaS79 - 25 zł*

*yokasta*
*1.Książka kucharska - cena - wu 35 zł*
_2. Książka kucharska "Ciasta i desery" - cena wu - 35 zł_
_3. Kartka BN In excelsis Deo - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_4. Kartka BN Choinka - cena - Anula68- 20zł_
_5. Kartka BN Mikołaj z saniami - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_6. Kartka BN Zimowe miasto - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_7. Kartka BN Gwiazda betlejemska - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_8. Kartka BN Mikołaj przed domem - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_9. Kartka BN Stajenka - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_10. Kartka BN Kolaż - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_11. Kartka BN Świeczki - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_12. Kartka BN Aniołek - cena - anSi - 20zł_
_13. Kartka BN Mikołaj nad miastem - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_

_Gwoździk_
*1. "40-letnia" ..,khm procentowa, wódka Pepesza, 1l - cena wywoławcza 250 zł*

*mada1412*
*1.Konik retro, ręcznie szyty-Cena - Rasia - 150zł*

*kasia_sw*
*1.Wianek świateczny-Cena MarJel - 70zł*

*Dziewcze*
_1. Bajka na płycie winylowej - cena - AnetaS 100 zł_
_2. Komplet sztućców made in ZSRR - cena - blekitna - 45 zł_
_3. Lampion chromowany, 30 cm - cena - [email protected] - 100 zł_
_4. Czajniczek - cena wywoławcza - Justynka 70 zł_
_5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki - cena anSi - 75zł_

*Joliska*
_1. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł w grocie - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_2. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł przy huśtawce - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_3. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł polny - cena - Rasia 30 zł_

*AniaS79*
_1. Różowy bezrękawnik dziewczęcy, rozmiar 92cm - cena -Karolina i Artur - 25zł_

*Ol(g)a*
_1. Tryptyk Klimta - cena -ala106- 150zł_
_2. Drewniana ramka na zdjęcie - cena wywoławcza - 10zł_

*Blekitna*
_1. 4 podkładki pod kubek "Bez", decoupage - cena Jagoda 51 - 30zł_
_2. Obrazek "Lawenda", decoupage - cena wywoławcza -10zł_

*Gabriela*
_1. Krem do rąk Weleda - cena wywoławcza -anSi 30zł_

*Ragazza*
_1. 2 grafiki Szczecin - cena anev -_ _70 zł_ 
_2. 3 obrazki z misiami - cena - Kontradmirał86 - 60 zł_
_3. Zestaw nadmorski - cena Rynka - 20 zł_

*Tola*
_1. Nalewka-pigwówka, 0.7l, rocznik 2010 - cena - Zbigniew100 - 400 zł_

*Karolina i Artur*
_1. Nalewka pigwowa, rocznik 2010, 0.5l - cena - TAR 70zł_
_2. Nalewka wiśniowa, rocznik 2011, 0.5l - martadela - 75zł_

*[email protected]*
_1. Książka kucharska R. Sowy z autografem autora - cena -mother24 - 40zł_

*Jannasia*
_1. Zegar zdobiony decoupage- cena wywoławcza - 50zł_

*Cronin*
_1. Malowana butelka - cena wywoławcza -20zł_
_2. Zestaw 6 długich szklanek - cena wywoławcza -20zł_

*Jagoda51*
_1. Książka "Awangarda w cieniu Jałty" z autografem - cena -Tola - 50zł_
_2. Książka "Polskie Boże Narodzenie" - cena -mother24 - 40zł_

*UlaR*
_1. Naszyjnik z zawieszkami - cena -dżempel 30zł_
_2. Łańcuch 120 cm- cena wywoławcza -20zł_
_3. Kolczyki + zawieszka-cena wywoławcza -15zł_
_4. Kolczyki filoletowe talarki-cena wywoławcza -5zł_

_e-mól_
_1. Poszewka na jaśka - cena wywoławcza- 40zł_

----------


## ngel

To poproszę nalewkę pigowową od *Kasi i Artura* za 50 pln

----------


## mother24

LIcytuję :smile: 
[email protected] Książka kucharska R. Sowy z autografem autora  40zł

Jagoda51 Książka "Polskie Boże Narodzenie"  40zł

----------


## kasia_sw

Poproszę zestaw 3 drewnianych figurek na choinkę  od Anety S *50 zł*  :smile:

----------


## TAR

ja poprosze nalewke pigwowa od Kasi i Artura za 70 zł i nalewke śliwkowa magiczna od lashe za 120 zł

----------


## martadela

Poproszę nalewkę wiśniowa od *Kasi i Artura* za 75zł
i Kota pogromcę choinki od *Agduś* za 75zł
 :smile:

----------


## tola

> O Zbysiu , nie będzie naleweczki imbirowej w tym roku, nie będzie.
> 
> Ale, ale , ale może będzie nalewka Toli
> 
> Poproszę nalewkę Toli za 400 zł
> 
> Tola !!, wraca "syn marnotrawny"


Zbysiu, JESTEŚ WIELKI   :smile:   :smile: 
już szykuję bonusik do tej nalewki,
co tam bonusik, zasługujesz na ogromny bonus, już mam pomysł  :smile:

----------


## tola

Proszę o książkę od *Jagody51 "Awangarda w cieniu Jałty"* - *50 zł.
*I niech się ktoś ze mną o tę pozycję policytuje  :smile:

----------


## Ew-ka

*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *30 zł
Aniu Wiśniewska - jak to się stało ,że ten piękny kpl jest  jeszcze bezdomny ????  chętnie przytulę  go za 50 zł 
*

----------


## dżempel

poproszę naszyjnik z zawieszkami od Uli R za 30zł

----------


## aloni

Witam
 Poproszę naszyjnik szaro- błękitny od Edzia- 50zł
Nalewka śliwkowa od Lashe- 150zł

----------


## TAR

o nie, nie aloni, nalewka sliwkowa lashe za 160 zl  :smile:  chce na prezent swiateczny dla rodzicow  :smile:

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

> *3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *30 zł
> Aniu Wiśniewska - jak to się stało ,że ten piękny kpl jest  jeszcze bezdomny ????  chętnie przytulę  go za 50 zł 
> *


*Ew-Ka!*  :hug:

----------


## Żelka

*KOLEJNY DZIEŃ, KOLEJNY TYSIĄC!!! Kochani jesteście!!!!*

----------


## Rynka

*3. Zestaw nadmorski - cena wywoławcza - 15 zł*

Witam i dokładam swoje parę groszy....zestaw od *ragazzy* za 20zł

----------


## EDZIA

Piękna licytacja jesteście absolutnie wspaniali!!!!!!!!!!.
Dziękuję wszystkim, ale w szczególny sposob chciałabym podziękować *Bpis i aloni* za licytację wystwionej przeze mnie biżuterii. Ma ona podwójną wartość - zasili konto Franusia i być może pomoże autorom wyjść z ciężkiej depresji.
Jak napisałam wcześniej jest wykonana przez ludzi którym życie dało popalić tak mocno, że muszą szukać pomocy u specjalistów( szpital psychiatryczny).Biżuteria została wykonana w ramach terapii zajęciowej. Każdy zakupiony przedmiot pozwala autorowi uwierzyć w siebie, uwierzyć , że to co robi ma sens, bo jest to potrzebne.

----------


## Nefer

To ja poproszę dwa lampiony Żelci za 120 pln
I wazon ceramiczny Ngel - za 100 pln.

Dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## klaraja

Witam wszystkich bardzo serdecznie.Licytacja zmusiła mnie do wyjścia z ukrycia :smile: Chciałam zalicytować szaro-niebieski naszyjnik od Edzi za60 zł

----------


## anSi

> I wazon ceramiczny Ngel - za 100 pln.
> 
> Dziękuję


Wazon ceramiczny 120  :smile:

----------


## UlaR

Poproszę nalewkę z płatków róży od *KachnaP* za 65 zł  :smile:

----------


## bpis

*EDZIA* -  :hug: 

Proszę o 3 wieszaczki samoprzylepne Eva Solo od *aneta s* - daję 20zł

----------


## Żelka

*W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji.*

_Licytacja trwa do 27.11 godz. 22.00_


*Stan Licytacji. 6535zł* 

*tu oglądamy fanty http* 

*Anna Wiśniewska:**1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami -* *JAGODA51* *-* *70zł*
*2. Świąteczna karteczka.**JAGODA51* *-* *10 zł*
*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *EWKA 50 zł*
*4.Pudełeczko-* *ngel - 20 zł*

*Edzia*
*1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza -*_ 40 zł_
*2. Naszyjnik szaro-błękitny - Cena -* *klaraja - 60 zł*
*3. Breloczek - Cena* *Bpis 40 zł*

*Żelka*
*1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -**Zbigniew100 - 200 zł*
*2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm -* *Justynka 200 zł*
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena-* *kjuta - 150 zł*

*Malka*
*1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny -* *Qter- 250 zł* 
*2.Magiczna cytrynówka, MC, "złoto w płynie", 1 l - cena** sunflower160 zł*


*AgnesK*
*1. Talerz lawenda - Cena* *swojaczka 30 zł*
*2. Talerz maki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena* *Bpis 30 zł*
*5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena* *Braza 30 zł*
*8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) -* *artmag - 15 zł*
*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena -* *Artmag - 20 zł*
*10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*
*11.Zawieszka na tee-lighty-Cena - Madzia11mk - 30 zł*

*KachnaP*
*1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena* *bpis 50 zł*
*2. nalewka z płatków róż, 0.5l - cena wywoławcza -UlaR 65zł*

*Dorbie*
*1. Robótka ręczna-* *DPS 30 zł*

*tutli_putli*
*1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - Cena* *Mojanio - 60 zł*
*2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena wywoławcza* *40 zł*
*3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena* *Rocia 20 zł*
*4. Kolczyki koral-* *ngel 30 zł*
*5. Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena* *moniha -50 zł*
*6. Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena* *ghost34 25 zł*


*Elfir*
*1.Roślina doniczkowa kalatei- Cena* *Wujek jamles-50z*


*DPS*
*1. Obrazek świąteczny -* *Mama Asi 30 zł*


*Aneta S*
*1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena -* *Karolina i Artur 55zł*
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *dorbie - 20zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia24m** -** 50zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -50zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena -* *ghost34 50zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza -* *10zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena* *Artmag 40zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena* *Sunflower 40zł*
*15.Pojemnik ceramiczny z aniołkiem-Cena wywoławcza- 30zł*
*16.Ramka "przecierana" na zdjęcia-Cena wywoławcza- kraania 35zł*
*17.Zestaw trzech obrazków - Cena - Pelargonia - 150zł*
_18. Antypoślizgowe rybki do wanny - cena wywoławcza -15zł_
_19. 3 wieszaczki samoprzylepne Eva Solo - cena wywoławcza - bpis 30zł_
_20. Zestaw 4 metalowych serduszek-zawieszek - cena wywoławcza - 15zł_
_21. Szmaciana lalka - cena - Justynka - 30zł_
_22. Zestaw 3 drewnianych figurek na choinkę - cena -Kasia SW - 50zł_
_23. Zestaw drewnianych czerwonych serduszek - cena wywoławcza- 10zł_
_24. Białe skrzydełka na choinkę - cena wywoławcza - 10zł_
_25. Białe serduszko = cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_26. "Kryształowy" korek do wina - cena wywoławcza -bpis 30zł_
_27. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 1 - cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_28. Szklane serduszko z metalową obwódką - cena wywoławcza10zł_
_29. Metalowa gwiazdka -cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_30. Zestaw czerwonych serduszek - cena wywoławcza -Princesa 10zł_
_31. Anielskie skrzydełka - cena wywoławcza -10zł_
_32. Wieniec SIA - cena wywoławcza -20zł_
_33. Czerwona gwiazdka - cena wywoławcza - 10zł_
_34. Złota ozdoba - cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_35. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 2 - cena - Słońce 2 -20zł_
_36. Czerwono-szara filcowa gwiazdka - cena Justynka 20zł_
_37. Filcowe serduszko- cena wywoławcza julianna16 20zł_
_38. Łańcuszek złotych kulek - cena wywoławcza 10zł_
_39. Zestaw listków - cena wywoławcza Princesa 5zł_
_40. Złota ozdoba z koralikami - cena Słońce2 20zł_
_41. Figurka złotego aniołka - cena Jagoda51 - 40zł_


*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena* *moniha - 130zł*


*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena* *DPS 105zł*
*2.Ramka na zdjęcie-Cena wywoławcza - 20zł*
*3.łopatki 3 komplet- Cena wywoławcza - MusiSieUdac 50zł*


*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *Anula68- 400zł*
*2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową-Cena - yokasta40zł*


*Lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-MarJel**- 5**5zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-**MarJel* *- 70zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena wywoławcza -* *Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena wywoławcza -* *ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza -* *10zł* 
*6.Nalewka śliwkowo-magiczna, 0,5l-Cena - TAR - 160zł* 


*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł*


*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena wywoławcza -** Tereska77-75ł*


*Ngel*
*1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena* *Nefer 150 zł*
*2. Świecznik na tee-lighty - cena* *anSi 25 zł*


*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek** - MagdaZZZ- 60*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena wywoławcza** 20 zł*
*3. Serduszka -* *lady in red* *-** 30 zł*


*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena -** swojaczka 60zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) -* *braza 35 zł*
*3. Kot aniołek - basiah2 40 zł*
*4.Kot pogromca choinki - Basiah2 - 100 zł*
*5.Serwetka, prawie kwadrat-cena - EZS 40zł*

*Anev*
*1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena -**AniaS79 - 25 zł*

*yokasta*
*1.Książka kucharska - cena - wu 35 zł*
_2. Książka kucharska "Ciasta i desery" - cena wu - 35 zł_
_3. Kartka BN In excelsis Deo - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_4. Kartka BN Choinka - cena - Anula68- 20zł_
_5. Kartka BN Mikołaj z saniami - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_6. Kartka BN Zimowe miasto - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_7. Kartka BN Gwiazda betlejemska - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_8. Kartka BN Mikołaj przed domem - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_9. Kartka BN Stajenka - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_10. Kartka BN Kolaż - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_11. Kartka BN Świeczki - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_12. Kartka BN Aniołek - cena - anSi - 20zł_
_13. Kartka BN Mikołaj nad miastem - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_

_Gwoździk_
*1. "40-letnia" ..,khm procentowa, wódka Pepesza, 1l - cena wywoławcza 250 zł*

*mada1412*
*1.Konik retro, ręcznie szyty-Cena - Rasia - 150zł*

*kasia_sw*
*1.Wianek świateczny-Cena galka- 80zł*

*Dziewcze*
_1. Bajka na płycie winylowej - cena - AnetaS 100 zł_
_2. Komplet sztućców made in ZSRR - cena - blekitna - 45 zł_
_3. Lampion chromowany, 30 cm - cena - [email protected] - 100 zł_
_4. Czajniczek - cena wywoławcza - Justynka 70 zł_
_5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki - cena anSi - 75zł_

*Joliska*
_1. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł w grocie - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_2. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł przy huśtawce - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_3. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł polny - cena - Rasia 30 zł_

*AniaS79*
_1. Różowy bezrękawnik dziewczęcy, rozmiar 92cm - cena -Karolina i Artur - 25zł_

*Ol(g)a*
_1. Tryptyk Klimta - cena -ala106- 150zł_
_2. Drewniana ramka na zdjęcie - cena wywoławcza - 10zł_

*Blekitna*
_1. 4 podkładki pod kubek "Bez", decoupage - cena Jagoda 51 - 30zł_
_2. Obrazek "Lawenda", decoupage - cena wywoławcza -10zł_

*Gabriela*
_1. Krem do rąk Weleda - cena wywoławcza -anSi 30zł_

*Ragazza*
_1. 2 grafiki Szczecin - cena anev -_ _70 zł_ 
_2. 3 obrazki z misiami - cena - Kontradmirał86 - 60 zł_
_3. Zestaw nadmorski - cena Rynka - 20 zł_

*Tola*
_1. Nalewka-pigwówka, 0.7l, rocznik 2010 - cena - Zbigniew100 - 400 zł_

*Karolina i Artur*
_1. Nalewka pigwowa, rocznik 2010, 0.5l - cena - TAR 70zł_
_2. Nalewka wiśniowa, rocznik 2011, 0.5l - martadela - 75zł_

*[email protected]*
_1. Książka kucharska R. Sowy z autografem autora - cena -mother24 - 40zł_

*Jannasia*
_1. Zegar zdobiony decoupage- cena wywoławcza - 50zł_

*Cronin*
_1. Malowana butelka - cena wywoławcza -20zł_
_2. Zestaw 6 długich szklanek - cena wywoławcza -20zł_

*Jagoda51*
_1. Książka "Awangarda w cieniu Jałty" z autografem - cena -Tola - 50zł_
_2. Książka "Polskie Boże Narodzenie" - cena -mother24 - 40zł_

*UlaR*
_1. Naszyjnik z zawieszkami - cena -dżempel 30zł_
_2. Łańcuch 120 cm- cena wywoławcza -20zł_
_3. Kolczyki + zawieszka-cena wywoławcza -15zł_
_4. Kolczyki filoletowe talarki-cena wywoławcza -5zł_

_e-mól_
_1. Poszewka na jaśka - cena wywoławcza- bpis 50zł_

*Princesa*
*1. Zegar - cena wywoławcza - 30zł*
*2. Film "Zemsta futrzaków" - cena wywoławcza - 5zł*
*3. Biały kubek z dowolnym nadrukiem - cena wywoławcza - 10zł*
*4.**Kubek magiczny z dowolnym nadrukiem w kolorze granatowym - cena - 20zł*
*5. Pokrowiec polarowy na telefon - cena wywoławcza - moniha 20zł*
*6. Drewniana maska do zawieszenia- cena wywoławcza - 50zł*


*dżempel*
*1.Pierniczki świateczne - cena wywoławcza -  kjuta 25zł*


*amonite*
*1. Świateczne skrzaty-para- Cena wywoławcza - slońce2 60zł*

*MagdaZZZ*
*1.Lampa stojąca-cenawywoławcza - 45zł*
*2.Bluzeczka "Prada" roz. M - cena wywoławcza - 50zł*

----------


## kraania

> *EDZIA* - 
> 
> Proszę o 3 wieszaczki samoprzylepne Eva Solo od *aneta s* - daję 20zł


a ja daję 25 zł za wieszaczki Eva Solo od *aneta s*
i 35 za Ramkę "przecieraną" na zdjęcia również od *aneta s*

----------


## Princesa

Poproszę o:

*Aneta S* poz. 30 - zestaw drewnianych serduszek - 10 zł
poz. 39. Zestaw listków -  5zł

----------


## Żelka

> Poproszę o:
> 
> *Aneta S* poz. 30 - zestaw drewnianych serduszek - 10 zł
> poz. 39. Zestaw listków - 5zł


Princesa dziękuję Tobie bardzo serdecznie za to, że jako jedna z nielicznych zauważyłaś, że AnetaS ma aż 41 pozycji i nie trzeba było wszystkiego od góry czytać szukając gdzie jest to coś co licytujesz, bo podałaś Kochana numer który licytujesz!! Dziękuję Ci za to  :Smile:

----------


## bpis

*kraania* -  :sad: 

19. 3 wieszaczki samoprzylepne Eva Solo od *aneta s* - 30zł  :yes: 

*anSi*  - nie, nie:

26. "Kryształowy" korek do wina od* aneta s* - 30 zł

 i jeszcze proszę o:

*e-mól*
1. Poszewka na jaśka  za 50 zł

----------


## Żelka

*dżempel* przyda nam się informacja, czy pierniczki są własnej roboty, ile tego i za ile? Dzięki!

*bpis*  dziękuję za pomoc!  :wink:

----------


## bpis

*Żelko*, sory za zamieszanie, proszę sprawdź mój dopisek powyżej, chodzi o poszewkę na jaśka od *e- mól*
- daję 50 zł
( postaram się od teraz  bardziej zdyscyplinować  :yes: )

----------


## Żelka

Kochana już dodaję, nie ma sprawy, ważne, że dodajemy a nie odejmujemy!  :wink:

----------


## słońce 2

Skrzaty 60zł

----------


## kjuta

Żelka, 3.lampiony 150 zł

----------


## moniha

pokrowiec na telefon od princessy za 20

----------


## Nefer

> Wazon ceramiczny 120


 Znów sie spotykamy Droga anSi  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  To ja powiem za wazownik 150  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

OGŁOSZENIE : 

Uprzejmie informuję, że zdobywca pięknego kompletu Żelki (jeśli wyrazi chęć) może otrzymać butelkę wypełnioną nalewką malinową lub truskawkową (do wyboru).
Oczywiście nalewka mieści się w wylicytowanej cenie.

----------


## AgnesK

Nefer :hug:

----------


## Nefer

> Nefer


 Odprzytulowuję  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## galka

To ja poproszę wianek świąteczny od kasi_sw za 80 zł :smile:

----------


## MagdaZZZ

*mother 24* - przykro mi :wink:  muszę Cię przelicytować, bo *babeczki od Tosiaczka* mnie zachwycają - daję *60zł* :Lol: 

dorzuciłam też 2 swoje fanty :wink:

----------


## kjuta

*dżempel* nie podalas ceny zacznę od 25 zł, jeśli jest za niska, skoryguję moją ofertę

----------


## Żelka

*W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji.*

_Licytacja trwa do 27.11 godz. 22.00_


*Stan Licytacji. 6760**zł* 

*tu oglądamy fanty http* 

*Anna Wiśniewska:**1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami -* *JAGODA51* *-* *70zł*
*2. Świąteczna karteczka.**JAGODA51* *-* *10 zł*
*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *EWKA 50 zł*
*4.Pudełeczko-* *ngel - 20 zł*

*Edzia*
*1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza -*_ 40 zł_
*2. Naszyjnik szaro-błękitny - Cena -* *klaraja - 60 zł*
*3. Breloczek - Cena* *Bpis 40 zł*

*Żelka*
*1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -**Zbigniew100 - 200 zł*
*2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm -* *Justynka 200 zł*
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena-* *kjuta - 150 zł*

*Malka*
*1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny -* *Qter- 250 zł* 
*2.Magiczna cytrynówka, MC, "złoto w płynie", 1 l - cena** sunflower160 zł*


*AgnesK*
*1. Talerz lawenda - Cena* *swojaczka 30 zł*
*2. Talerz maki - Cena wywoławcza -* *Princesa 20 zł*
*3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena* *Bpis 30 zł*
*5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena* *Braza 30 zł*
*8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) -* *artmag - 15 zł*
*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena -* *Artmag - 20 zł*
*10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*
*11.Zawieszka na tee-lighty-Cena - Madzia11mk - 30 zł*

*KachnaP*
*1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena* *bpis 50 zł*
*2. nalewka z płatków róż, 0.5l - cena wywoławcza -UlaR 65zł*

*Dorbie*
*1. Robótka ręczna-* *DPS 30 zł*

*tutli_putli*
*1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - Cena* *Mojanio - 60 zł*
*2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena wywoławcza* *40 zł*
*3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena* *Rocia 20 zł*
*4. Kolczyki koral-* *ngel 30 zł*
*5. Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena* *moniha -50 zł*
*6. Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena* *ghost34 25 zł*


*Elfir*
*1.Roślina doniczkowa kalatei- Cena* *Wujek jamles-50z*


*DPS*
*1. Obrazek świąteczny -* *Mama Asi 30 zł*


*Aneta S*
*1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena -* *Karolina i Artur 55zł*
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *dorbie - 20zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia24m** -** 50zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -50zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena -* *ghost34 50zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza -* *10zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena* *Artmag 40zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena* *Sunflower 40zł*
*15.Pojemnik ceramiczny z aniołkiem-Cena wywoławcza- 30zł*
*16.Ramka "przecierana" na zdjęcia-Cena wywoławcza- kraania 35zł*
*17.Zestaw trzech obrazków - Cena - Pelargonia - 150zł*
_18. Antypoślizgowe rybki do wanny - cena wywoławcza -Karolina i Artur 15zł_
_19. 3 wieszaczki samoprzylepne Eva Solo - cena wywoławcza - bpis 30zł_
_20. Zestaw 4 metalowych serduszek-zawieszek - cena wywoławcza - 15zł_
_21. Szmaciana lalka - cena -  e-mól- 40zł_
_22. Zestaw 3 drewnianych figurek na choinkę - cena -KachnaP - 80zł_
_23. Zestaw drewnianych czerwonych serduszek - cena wywoławcza- 10zł_
_24. Białe skrzydełka na choinkę - cena wywoławcza - 10zł_
_25. Białe serduszko = cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_26. "Kryształowy" korek do wina - cena wywoławcza -bpis 30zł_
_27. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 1 - cena wywoławcza -Karolina i Artur - 10zł_
_28. Szklane serduszko z metalową obwódką - cena wywoławcza Karolina i Artur 10zł_
_29. Metalowa gwiazdka -cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_30. Zestaw czerwonych serduszek - cena wywoławcza -Princesa 10zł_
_31. Anielskie skrzydełka - cena wywoławcza -10zł_
_32. Wieniec SIA - cena wywoławcza -20zł_
_33. Czerwona gwiazdka - cena wywoławcza - 10zł_
_34. Złota ozdoba - cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_35. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 2 - cena - Słońce 2 -20zł_
_36. Czerwono-szara filcowa gwiazdka - cena Justynka 20zł_
_37. Filcowe serduszko- cena wywoławcza julianna16 20zł_
_38. Łańcuszek złotych kulek - cena wywoławcza 10zł_
_39. Zestaw listków - cena wywoławcza Princesa 5zł_
_40. Złota ozdoba z koralikami - cena Słońce2 20zł_
_41. Figurka złotego aniołka - cena Jagoda51 - 40zł_


*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena* *moniha - 130zł*


*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena* *DPS 105zł*
*2.Ramka na zdjęcie-Cena wywoławcza - 20zł*
*3.łopatki 3 komplet- Cena wywoławcza - MusiSieUdac 50zł*


*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *Anula68- 400zł*
*2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową-Cena - yokasta40zł*


*Lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-MarJel**- 5**5zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-**MarJel* *- 70zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena wywoławcza -* *Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena wywoławcza -* *ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza -* *10zł* 
*6.Nalewka śliwkowo-magiczna, 0,5l-Cena - TAR - 160zł* 


*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł*


*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena wywoławcza -** Tereska77-75ł*


*Ngel*
*1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena* *Nefer 150 zł*
*2. Świecznik na tee-lighty - cena* *anSi 25 zł*


*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek** - MagdaZZZ- 60*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena wywoławcza** 20 zł*
*3. Serduszka -* *lady in red* *-** 30 zł*


*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena -** swojaczka 60zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) -* *braza 35 zł*
*3. Kot aniołek - basiah2 40 zł*
*4.Kot pogromca choinki - Basiah2 - 100 zł*
*5.Serwetka, prawie kwadrat-cena - EZS 40zł*

*Anev*
*1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena -**AniaS79 - 25 zł*

*yokasta*
*1.Książka kucharska - cena - Nelli Sza 50 zł*
_2. Książka kucharska "Ciasta i desery" - cena wu - 35 zł_
_3. Kartka BN In excelsis Deo - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_4. Kartka BN Choinka - cena - Anula68- 20zł_
_5. Kartka BN Mikołaj z saniami - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_6. Kartka BN Zimowe miasto - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_7. Kartka BN Gwiazda betlejemska - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_8. Kartka BN Mikołaj przed domem - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_9. Kartka BN Stajenka - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_10. Kartka BN Kolaż - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_11. Kartka BN Świeczki - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_12. Kartka BN Aniołek - cena - anSi - 20zł_
_13. Kartka BN Mikołaj nad miastem - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_

_Gwoździk_
*1. "40-letnia" ..,khm procentowa, wódka Pepesza, 1l - cena wywoławcza 250 zł*

*mada1412*
*1.Konik retro, ręcznie szyty-Cena - Rasia - 150zł*

*kasia_sw*
*1.Wianek świateczny-Cena galka- 80zł*

*Dziewcze*
_1. Bajka na płycie winylowej - cena - AnetaS 100 zł_
_2. Komplet sztućców made in ZSRR - cena - blekitna - 45 zł_
_3. Lampion chromowany, 30 cm - cena - [email protected] - 100 zł_
_4. Czajniczek - cena wywoławcza - Justynka 70 zł_
_5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki - cena anSi - 75zł_

*Joliska*
_1. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł w grocie - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_2. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł przy huśtawce - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_3. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł polny - cena - Rasia 30 zł_

*AniaS79*
_1. Różowy bezrękawnik dziewczęcy, rozmiar 92cm - cena -Karolina i Artur - 25zł_

*Ol(g)a*
_1. Tryptyk Klimta - cena -Agduś - 160zł_
_2. Drewniana ramka na zdjęcie - cena wywoławcza - 10zł_

*Blekitna*
_1. 4 podkładki pod kubek "Bez", decoupage - cena Jagoda 51 - 30zł_
_2. Obrazek "Lawenda", decoupage - cena wywoławcza -10zł_

*Gabriela*
_1. Krem do rąk Weleda - cena wywoławcza -anSi 30zł_

*Ragazza*
_1. 2 grafiki Szczecin - cena anev -_ _70 zł_ 
_2. 3 obrazki z misiami - cena - Kontradmirał86 - 60 zł_
_3. Zestaw nadmorski - cena Rynka - 20 zł_

*Tola*
_1. Nalewka-pigwówka, 0.7l, rocznik 2010 - cena - Zbigniew100 - 400 zł_

*Karolina i Artur*
_1. Nalewka pigwowa, rocznik 2010, 0.5l - cena - ngel 80zł_
_2. Nalewka wiśniowa, rocznik 2011, 0.5l - martadela - 75zł_

*[email protected]*
_1. Książka kucharska R. Sowy z autografem autora - cena -mother24 - 40zł_

*Jannasia*
_1. Zegar zdobiony decoupage- cena wywoławcza - 50zł_

*Cronin*
_1. Malowana butelka - cena wywoławcza -20zł_
_2. Zestaw 6 długich szklanek - cena wywoławcza -20zł_

*Jagoda51*
_1. Książka "Awangarda w cieniu Jałty" z autografem - cena -Tola - 50zł_
_2. Książka "Polskie Boże Narodzenie" - cena -ngel - 50zł_
*3. Rysunek w ołówku - Cena wywoławcza -* *10zł*

*UlaR*
_1. Naszyjnik z zawieszkami - cena -dżempel 30zł_
_2. Łańcuch 120 cm- cena wywoławcza -20zł_
_3. Kolczyki + zawieszka-cena wywoławcza -15zł_
_4. Kolczyki filoletowe talarki-cena wywoławcza -5zł_

_e-mól_
_1. Poszewka na jaśka - cena wywoławcza- bpis 50zł_

*Princesa*
*1. Zegar - cena wywoławcza - 30zł*
*2. Film "Zemsta futrzaków" - cena wywoławcza - 5zł*
*3. Biały kubek z dowolnym nadrukiem - cena wywoławcza - 10zł*
*4.**Kubek magiczny z dowolnym nadrukiem w kolorze granatowym - cena - 20zł*
*5. Pokrowiec polarowy na telefon - cena wywoławcza - moniha 20zł*
*6. Drewniana maska do zawieszenia- cena wywoławcza - 50zł*


*dżempel*
*1.Pierniczki świateczne - cena wywoławcza - kjuta 25zł*


*amonite*
*1. Świateczne skrzaty-para- Cena - Nelli Sza - 75zł*

*MagdaZZZ*
*1.Lampa stojąca-cena - Dżempel - 70zł*
*2.Bluzeczka "Prada" roz. M - cena wywoławcza - 50zł

Senmon
1. Sukienka niebieska, rozmiar uniwersalny - cena wywoławcza -30zł*

----------


## monika996

Lampa Magdy ZZZ stojąca-* 60 zl* *monika996*

----------


## Princesa

To ja jeszcze:

AgnesK 
poz. 2 Talerz maki - 20 zł

----------


## ngel

Książka "Polskie Boże Narodzenie" - 50 pln

----------


## KachnaP

Ja poproszę 
22. Zestaw 3 drewnianych figurek na choinkę od AnetaS - daję 80 zł  :smile:

----------


## Karolina i Artur :P

Ja poproszę:

 Antypoślizgowe rybki do wanny *od Anety S* *15 zł*

Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 1  *od Anety S** 10zł*

Szklane serduszko z metalową obwódką  *od Anety S 10zł*

----------


## słońce 2

Madziulek zzz po cichu liczyłam że się tu zjawisz  :smile:  fajnie

----------


## MagdaZZZ

> Madziulek zzz po cichu liczyłam że się tu zjawisz  fajnie


No co ty - taką Dużą Sprawę miałabym przegapić :wink:  Tylko wiesz że netu przez chwilę nie miałam... a potem ponadrabiać zaległosci nie mogłam... na szczęście z odsieczą przyszła leniwa niedziela :wink:  No i jestem :Lol:

----------


## kingakol6

Ja poproszę :wink: 
Zestaw 8 babeczek od Tosiaczek, 15zł
Lampion chromowany od Dziewcze, 35zł
kingakol6

----------


## joliska

*Kingakol*, licytacja jest znacznie powyżej zaproponowanych przez Ciebie kwot  :smile:  Zerknij wyżej lub na 1. stronę ...

----------


## ngel

Nalewka pigwowa od *Kasia i Artur* za 80 pln  :Smile:

----------


## Agduś

Westchnęłam, zaglądnęłam do portfela, pogrzebałam w nim głęboko i... poproszę Klimta od Ol(g)i za 160.

----------


## e-mól

21. Szmaciana lalka - od Anetki 40zł

----------


## Nelli Sza

*Książka kucharska od yokasty za 50zł*  :smile:

----------


## dżempel

lampeczkę od magdy zzz za 70zł  :smile:

----------


## Nelli Sza

*Zestaw 8 babeczek od Tosiaczek 25zł* 
*Świąteczne skrzaty od amonite 75*

----------


## joliska

*Nellciu*, babeczki kosztują już 60 zł...

----------


## MagdaZZZ

> *Zestaw 8 babeczek od Tosiaczek 25zł* 
> *Świąteczne skrzaty od amonite 75*





> *Nellciu*, babeczki kosztują już 60 zł...


A tak w ogóle *Nelciu*, to sobie już te babeczki daruj :wink:  :big lol:

----------


## Nelli Sza

O tak, przepraszam, spojrzałam na starą cenę, to w takim razie poproszę za 70  :smile:

----------


## Nelli Sza

Madzia  :smile:

----------


## joliska

*W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji.*

_Licytacja trwa do 27.11 godz. 22.00_


*Stan Licytacji. 6970**zł* 

*tu oglądamy fanty http* 

*Anna Wiśniewska:**1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami -* *JAGODA51* *-* *70zł*
*2. Świąteczna karteczka.**JAGODA51* *-* *10 zł*
*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *EWKA 50 zł*
*4.Pudełeczko-* *ngel - 20 zł*

*Edzia*
*1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza -*_ 40 zł_
*2. Naszyjnik szaro-błękitny - Cena -* *klaraja - 60 zł*
*3. Breloczek - Cena* *Bpis 40 zł*

*Żelka*
*1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -**Zbigniew100 - 200 zł*
*2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm -* *Justynka 200 zł*
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena-* *kjuta - 150 zł*

*Malka*
*1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny -* *Qter- 250 zł* 
*2.Magiczna cytrynówka, MC, "złoto w płynie", 1 l - cena** sunflower160 zł*


*AgnesK*
*1. Talerz lawenda - Cena* *swojaczka 30 zł*
*2. Talerz maki - Cena wywoławcza -* *Princesa 20 zł*
*3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena* *Bpis 30 zł*
*5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena* *Braza 30 zł*
*8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) -* *artmag - 15 zł*
*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena -* *Artmag - 20 zł*
*10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*
*11.Zawieszka na tee-lighty-Cena - Madzia11mk - 30 zł*

*KachnaP*
*1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena* *bpis 50 zł*
*2. nalewka z płatków róż, 0.5l - cena wywoławcza -UlaR 65zł*

*Dorbie*
*1. Robótka ręczna-* *DPS 30 zł*

*tutli_putli*
*1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - Cena* *Mojanio - 60 zł*
*2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena wywoławcza* *40 zł*
*3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena* *Rocia 20 zł*
*4. Kolczyki koral-* *ngel 30 zł*
*5. Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena* *moniha -50 zł*
*6. Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena* *ghost34 25 zł*


*Elfir*
*1.Roślina doniczkowa kalatei- Cena* *Wujek jamles-50z*


*DPS*
*1. Obrazek świąteczny -* *Mama Asi 30 zł*


*Aneta S*
*1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena -* *Karolina i Artur 55zł*
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *dorbie - 20zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia24m** -** 50zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -50zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena -* *ghost34 50zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza -* *10zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena* *Artmag 40zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena* *Sunflower 40zł*
*15.Pojemnik ceramiczny z aniołkiem-Cena wywoławcza- 30zł*
*16.Ramka "przecierana" na zdjęcia-Cena wywoławcza- kraania 35zł*
*17.Zestaw trzech obrazków - Cena - Pelargonia - 150zł*
_18. Antypoślizgowe rybki do wanny - cena wywoławcza -Karolina i Artur 15zł_
_19. 3 wieszaczki samoprzylepne Eva Solo - cena wywoławcza - bpis 30zł_
_20. Zestaw 4 metalowych serduszek-zawieszek - cena wywoławcza - 15zł_
_21. Szmaciana lalka - cena -  e-mól- 40zł_
_22. Zestaw 3 drewnianych figurek na choinkę - cena -KachnaP - 80zł_
_23. Zestaw drewnianych czerwonych serduszek - cena - KachnaP - 20zł_
_24. Białe skrzydełka na choinkę - cena wywoławcza - 10zł_
_25. Białe serduszko = cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_26. "Kryształowy" korek do wina - cena -anSi - 40zł_
_27. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 1 - cena wywoławcza -Karolina i Artur - 10zł_
_28. Szklane serduszko z metalową obwódką - cena wywoławcza Karolina i Artur 10zł_
_29. Metalowa gwiazdka -cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_30. Zestaw czerwonych serduszek - cena wywoławcza -Princesa 10zł_
_31. Anielskie skrzydełka - cena wywoławcza -10zł_
_32. Wieniec SIA - cena wywoławcza -20zł_
_33. Czerwona gwiazdka - cena wywoławcza - 10zł_
_34. Złota ozdoba - cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_35. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 2 - cena - Słońce 2 -20zł_
_36. Czerwono-szara filcowa gwiazdka - cena Justynka 20zł_
_37. Filcowe serduszko- cena wywoławcza julianna16 20zł_
_38. Łańcuszek złotych kulek - cena wywoławcza 10zł_
_39. Zestaw listków - cena wywoławcza Princesa 5zł_
_40. Złota ozdoba z koralikami - cena Słońce2 20zł_
_41. Figurka złotego aniołka - cena Jagoda51 - 40zł_


*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena* *moniha - 130zł*


*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena* *DPS 105zł*
*2.Ramka na zdjęcie-Cena wywoławcza - 20zł*
*3.łopatki 3 komplet- Cena wywoławcza - MusiSieUdac 50zł*


*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *Anula68- 400zł*
*2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową-Cena - yokasta40zł*


*Lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-MarJel**- 5**5zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-**MarJel* *- 70zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena wywoławcza -* *Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena wywoławcza -* *ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza -* *10zł* 
*6.Nalewka śliwkowo-magiczna, 0,5l-Cena - TAR - 160zł* 


*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł*


*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena wywoławcza -** Tereska77-75ł*


*Ngel*
*1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena* *Nefer 150 zł*
*2. Świecznik na tee-lighty - cena* *anSi 25 zł*


*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek** -MagdaZZZ - 80*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena wywoławcza** 20 zł*
*3. Serduszka -* *lady in red* *-** 30 zł*


*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena -** swojaczka 60zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) -* *braza 35 zł*
*3. Kot aniołek - basiah2 40 zł*
*4.Kot pogromca choinki - Basiah2 - 100 zł*
*5.Serwetka, prawie kwadrat-cena - EZS 40zł*

*Anev*
*1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena -**AniaS79 - 25 zł*

*yokasta*
*1.Książka kucharska - cena - Nelli Sza - 110 zł*
_2. Książka kucharska "Ciasta i desery" - cena wu - 35 zł_
_3. Kartka BN In excelsis Deo - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_4. Kartka BN Choinka - cena - Anula68- 20zł_
_5. Kartka BN Mikołaj z saniami - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_6. Kartka BN Zimowe miasto - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_7. Kartka BN Gwiazda betlejemska - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_8. Kartka BN Mikołaj przed domem - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_9. Kartka BN Stajenka - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_10. Kartka BN Kolaż - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_11. Kartka BN Świeczki - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_12. Kartka BN Aniołek - cena - anSi - 20zł_
_13. Kartka BN Mikołaj nad miastem - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_

_Gwoździk_
*1. "40-letnia" ..,khm procentowa, wódka Pepesza, 1l - cena wywoławcza 250 zł*

*mada1412*
*1.Konik retro, ręcznie szyty-Cena - Rasia - 150zł*

*kasia_sw*
*1.Wianek świateczny-Cena MarJel - 90zł*

*Dziewcze*
_1. Bajka na płycie winylowej - cena - AnetaS 100 zł_
_2. Komplet sztućców made in ZSRR - cena - blekitna - 45 zł_
_3. Lampion chromowany, 30 cm - cena - [email protected] - 100 zł_
_4. Czajniczek - cena wywoławcza - Justynka 70 zł_
_5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki - cena anSi - 75zł_

*Joliska*
_1. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł w grocie - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_2. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł przy huśtawce - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_3. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł polny - cena - Rasia 30 zł
4. Zdjęcie "Sasanki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł 
5. Zdjęcie "Fiołki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł
6. Zdjęcie "Suszek" - cena wywoławcza -5zł
7. Zdjęcie "Groszek" - cena wywoławcza -5zł
8. Zdjęcie "Francuz" - cena wywoławcza -5zł
9. Zdjęcie "Droga Krzyżowa" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_

*AniaS79*
_1. Różowy bezrękawnik dziewczęcy, rozmiar 92cm - cena -Karolina i Artur - 25zł_

*Ol(g)a*
_1. Tryptyk Klimta - cena -Agduś - 160zł_
_2. Drewniana ramka na zdjęcie - cena wywoławcza - 10zł_

*Blekitna*
_1. 4 podkładki pod kubek "Bez", decoupage - cena Jagoda 51 - 30zł_
_2. Obrazek "Lawenda", decoupage - cena wywoławcza -10zł_

*Gabriela*
_1. Krem do rąk Weleda - cena wywoławcza -anSi 30zł_

*Ragazza*
_1. 2 grafiki Szczecin - cena anev -_ _70 zł_ 
_2. 3 obrazki z misiami - cena - Kontradmirał86 - 60 zł_
_3. Zestaw nadmorski - cena Rynka - 20 zł_

*Tola*
_1. Nalewka-pigwówka, 0.7l, rocznik 2010 - cena - Zbigniew100 - 400 zł_

*Karolina i Artur*
_1. Nalewka pigwowa, rocznik 2010, 0.5l - cena - ngel 80zł_
_2. Nalewka wiśniowa, rocznik 2011, 0.5l - martadela - 75zł_

*[email protected]*
_1. Książka kucharska R. Sowy z autografem autora - cena -mother24 - 40zł_

*Jannasia*
_1. Zegar zdobiony decoupage- cena wywoławcza - 50zł_

*Cronin*
_1. Malowana butelka - cena wywoławcza -20zł_
_2. Zestaw 6 długich szklanek - cena wywoławcza -20zł_

*Jagoda51*
_1. Książka "Awangarda w cieniu Jałty" z autografem - cena -Tola - 50zł_
_2. Książka "Polskie Boże Narodzenie" - cena -ngel - 50zł_
*3. Rysunek w ołówku - Cena wywoławcza -* *10zł*

*UlaR*
_1. Naszyjnik z zawieszkami - cena -dżempel 30zł_
_2. Łańcuch 120 cm- cena wywoławcza -20zł_
_3. Kolczyki + zawieszka-cena wywoławcza -15zł_
_4. Kolczyki filoletowe Stalarki-cena -Nelli Sza - 10zł_

_e-mól_
_1. Poszewka na jaśka - cena - bpis 50zł
2. Buty narciarskie rozmiar 27-27.5 - cena wywoławcza - 111zł
3. Nóż elektryczny Clatronic - cena wywoławcza -33zł_


*Princesa*
*1. Zegar - cena wywoławcza - 30zł*
*2. Film "Zemsta futrzaków" - cena wywoławcza - 5zł*
*3. Biały kubek z dowolnym nadrukiem - cena wywoławcza - 10zł*
*4.**Kubek magiczny z dowolnym nadrukiem w kolorze granatowym - cena - 20zł*
*5. Pokrowiec polarowy na telefon - cena wywoławcza - moniha 20zł*
*6. Drewniana maska do zawieszenia- cena wywoławcza - 50zł*


*dżempel*
*1.Pierniczki świateczne - cena wywoławcza - kjuta 25zł*


*amonite*
*1. Świateczne skrzaty-para- Cena - KasioMar- 100zł*

*MagdaZZZ*
*1.Lampa stojąca-cena - Dżempel - 70zł*
*2.Bluzeczka "Prada" roz. M - cena wywoławcza - 50zł

Senmon
1. Sukienka niebieska, rozmiar uniwersalny - cena -madzia11mk - 35zł

Rasia
1. Wachlarz z pawich piór, Indie - cena wywoławcza -1zł
2. Pachnący złoty zestaw - cena wywoławcza -1zł
3. Szopka, deska + glina - cena -kjuta- 20zł
4. Zestaw świątecznych pudełek prezentowych Mikołaj - cena wywoławcza -1zł*

----------


## MagdaZZZ

> O tak, przepraszam, spojrzałam na starą cenę, to w takim razie poproszę za 70


och tyyyyy
wybacz - wiesz, że Cię uwielbiam - ale babeczki wracają do mnie :wink:  Daję *80zł*

----------


## wu

*Nelcia* po pupie dostaniesz :big tongue:  książka kucharska od *yokasty* 55 zł :smile:

----------


## anSi

korek do wina od Anety S ( poz.26) za 40  :smile:

----------


## KachnaP

Ja przygarnę jeszcze 23. Zestaw drewnianych czerwonych serduszek od AnetyS - 20zł
Dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## Nelli Sza

Eeeee noooooooo,_ coście_ się na mnie uwzięły  :smile:  łobuuuuuuuziary jedne  :smile: 

*Książka od yokasty 80* 
*wusia*

----------


## wu

przymilanie nic Ci nie da :big tongue: 

książka od yokasty 85

----------


## Nelli Sza

*Kolczyki fioletowe talarki od UliR 10 zł*

----------


## Nelli Sza

A Tobie ten jęzor wszechobecny  :wink: 

*Książka od yokasty 110zł*

----------


## wu

:sad:

----------


## Nelli Sza

wusia skseruję ci  :smile:  No już  :hug:

----------


## słońce 2

Neluś buziak SKRZATY moje za 85zeta

----------


## Nelli Sza

buziak  :smile:

----------


## MarJel

Wianek świąteczny od kasi_sw 90zł  :big grin:

----------


## KasioMar

Ja też chcę licytować :big grin: 
Skrzaty od amonite - 100,-
Pozdrawiam 
Kasia

----------


## madzia11mk

To ja poproszę jeszcze sukienkę od *senmon* - *35 zł*

----------


## kjuta

Rasia, 3. szopka 20zł

----------


## aneta s

Matko alez jestesmy blisko uzyskania calej kwoty... :yes:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: ja mam nadzieje ze uda sie zebrac wiecej i zostanie na turnus rehabilitacyjny dla Krasnalka :big grin:

----------


## kjuta

dopiero dojrzalam, prosze skorygowac ma oferte za pierniczki *dżempel* na 35 zł

----------


## karolcia14m

Drewniane serduszka od AnetyS (poz. 23) 30 zł.

----------


## blekitna

Lizytuję:

Rasia
4. Zestaw świątecznych pudełek prezentowych Mikołaj - cena wywoławcza -1zł

daje - 20 zł

----------


## joliska

*W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji.*

_Licytacja trwa do 27.11 godz. 22.00_


*Stan Licytacji. 7265**zł* 

*tu oglądamy fanty http* 

*Anna Wiśniewska:**1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami -* *JAGODA51* *-* *70zł*
*2. Świąteczna karteczka.**JAGODA51* *-* *10 zł*
*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *EWKA 50 zł*
*4.Pudełeczko-* *ngel - 20 zł*

*Edzia*
*1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza -*_ 40 zł_
*2. Naszyjnik szaro-błękitny - Cena -* *klaraja - 60 zł*
*3. Breloczek - Cena* *Bpis 40 zł*

*Żelka*
*1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -**Zbigniew100 - 200 zł*
*2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm -* *Justynka 200 zł*
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena-* *kjuta - 150 zł*

*Malka*
*1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny -* *Qter- 250 zł* 
*2.Magiczna cytrynówka, MC, "złoto w płynie", 1 l - cena** sunflower160 zł*


*AgnesK*
*1. Talerz lawenda - Cena* *swojaczka 30 zł*
*2. Talerz maki - Cena wywoławcza -* *Princesa 20 zł*
*3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena* *Bpis 30 zł*
*5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena* *Braza 30 zł*
*8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) -* *artmag - 15 zł*
*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena -* *Artmag - 20 zł*
*10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*
*11.Zawieszka na tee-lighty-Cena - Madzia11mk - 30 zł*

*KachnaP*
*1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena* *bpis 50 zł*
*2. nalewka z płatków róż, 0.5l - cena wywoławcza -UlaR 65zł*

*Dorbie*
*1. Robótka ręczna-* *DPS 30 zł*

*tutli_putli*
*1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - Cena* *Mojanio - 60 zł*
*2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena wywoławcza* *40 zł*
*3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena* *Rocia 20 zł*
*4. Kolczyki koral-* *ngel 30 zł*
*5. Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena* *moniha -50 zł*
*6. Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena* *ghost34 25 zł*


*Elfir*
*1.Roślina doniczkowa kalatei- Cena* *Wujek jamles-50z*


*DPS*
*1. Obrazek świąteczny -* *Mama Asi 30 zł*


*Aneta S*
*1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena -* *Karolina i Artur 55zł*
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *dorbie - 20zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia24m** -** 50zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -50zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena -* *ghost34 50zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza -* *10zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena* *Artmag 40zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena* *Sunflower 40zł*
*15.Pojemnik ceramiczny z aniołkiem-Cena wywoławcza- 30zł*
*16.Ramka "przecierana" na zdjęcia-Cena wywoławcza- kraania 35zł*
*17.Zestaw trzech obrazków - Cena - Pelargonia - 150zł*
_18. Antypoślizgowe rybki do wanny - cena wywoławcza -Karolina i Artur 15zł_
_19. 3 wieszaczki samoprzylepne Eva Solo - cena wywoławcza - bpis 30zł_
_20. Zestaw 4 metalowych serduszek-zawieszek - cena wywoławcza - 15zł_
_21. Szmaciana lalka - cena - e-mól- 40zł_
_22. Zestaw 3 drewnianych figurek na choinkę - cena -KachnaP - 80zł_
_23. Zestaw drewnianych czerwonych serduszek - cena - KachnaP - 40zł_
_24. Białe skrzydełka na choinkę - cena wywoławcza - tutli_putli - 10zł_
_25. Białe serduszko = cena wywoławcza -tutli_putli 5zł_
_26. "Kryształowy" korek do wina - cena -anSi - 40zł_
_27. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 1 - cena wywoławcza -Karolina i Artur - 10zł_
_28. Szklane serduszko z metalową obwódką - cena wywoławcza Karolina i Artur 10zł_
_29. Metalowa gwiazdka -cena wywoławcza -tutli_putli 10zł_
_30. Zestaw czerwonych serduszek - cena wywoławcza -Princesa 10zł_
_31. Anielskie skrzydełka - cena wywoławcza -tutli_putli 10zł_
_32. Wieniec SIA - cena wywoławcza -20zł_
_33. Czerwona gwiazdka - cena wywoławcza - tutli_putli 10zł_
_34. Złota ozdoba - cena wywoławcza - tutli_putli 5zł_
_35. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 2 - cena - azusa -25zł_
_36. Czerwono-szara filcowa gwiazdka - cena Justynka 20zł_
_37. Filcowe serduszko- cena wywoławcza julianna16 20zł_
_38. Łańcuszek złotych kulek - cena wywoławcza 10zł_
_39. Zestaw listków - cena wywoławcza Princesa 5zł_
_40. Złota ozdoba z koralikami - cena Słońce2 20zł_
_41. Figurka złotego aniołka - cena Jagoda51 - 40zł_


*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena* *moniha - 130zł*


*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena* *DPS 105zł*
*2.Ramka na zdjęcie-Cena wywoławcza - 20zł*
*3.łopatki 3 komplet- Cena wywoławcza - MusiSieUdac 50zł*


*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *Anula68- 400zł*
*2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową-Cena - yokasta40zł*


*Lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-MarJel**- 5**5zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-**MarJel* *- 70zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena wywoławcza -* *Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena wywoławcza -* *ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza -* *10zł* 
*6.Nalewka śliwkowo-magiczna, 0,5l-Cena - TAR - 160zł* 


*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł*


*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena wywoławcza -** Tereska77-75ł*


*Ngel*
*1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena* *Nefer 150 zł*
*2. Świecznik na tee-lighty - cena* *anSi 25 zł*


*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek** -MagdaZZZ - 80*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena wywoławcza** 20 zł*
*3. Serduszka -* *lady in red* *-** 30 zł*


*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena -** swojaczka 60zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) -* *braza 35 zł*
*3. Kot aniołek - basiah2 40 zł*
*4.Kot pogromca choinki - Basiah2 - 100 zł*
*5.Serwetka, prawie kwadrat-cena - EZS 40zł*

*Anev*
*1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena -**AniaS79 - 25 zł*

*yokasta*
*1.Książka kucharska - cena - Nelli Sza - 110 zł*
_2. Książka kucharska "Ciasta i desery" - cena wu - 35 zł_
_3. Kartka BN In excelsis Deo - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_4. Kartka BN Choinka - cena - Anula68- 20zł_
_5. Kartka BN Mikołaj z saniami - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_
_6. Kartka BN Zimowe miasto - cena wywoławcza - dziewcze - 10zł_
_7. Kartka BN Gwiazda betlejemska - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_8. Kartka BN Mikołaj przed domem - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_
_9. Kartka BN Stajenka - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_10. Kartka BN Kolaż - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_11. Kartka BN Świeczki - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_12. Kartka BN Aniołek - cena - anSi - 20zł_
_13. Kartka BN Mikołaj nad miastem - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_

_Gwoździk_
*1. "40-letnia" ..,khm procentowa, wódka Pepesza, 1l - cena wywoławcza 250 zł*

*mada1412*
*1.Konik retro, ręcznie szyty-Cena - Rasia - 150zł*

*kasia_sw*
*1.Wianek świateczny-Cena MarJel - 90zł*

*Dziewcze*
_1. Bajka na płycie winylowej - cena - AnetaS 100 zł_
_2. Komplet sztućców made in ZSRR - cena - blekitna - 45 zł_
_3. Lampion chromowany, 30 cm - cena - [email protected] - 100 zł_
_4. Czajniczek - cena wywoławcza - Justynka 70 zł_
_5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki - cena anSi - 75zł_

*Joliska*
_1. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł w grocie - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_2. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł przy huśtawce - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_3. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł polny - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_4. Zdjęcie "Sasanki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_ 
_5. Zdjęcie "Fiołki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_6. Zdjęcie "Suszek" - cena wywoławcza -tutli_putli 5zł_
_7. Zdjęcie "Groszek" - cena wywoławcza - dziewcze - 15zł_

_8. Zdjęcie "Francuz" - cena wywoławcza -dziewcze - 15zł_

_9. Zdjęcie "Droga Krzyżowa" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_

*AniaS79*
_1. Różowy bezrękawnik dziewczęcy, rozmiar 92cm - cena -Karolina i Artur - 25zł_

*Ol(g)a*
_1. Tryptyk Klimta - cena -ala106 - 170zł_
_2. Drewniana ramka na zdjęcie - cena wywoławcza - 10zł_

*Blekitna*
_1. 4 podkładki pod kubek "Bez", decoupage - cena Jagoda 51 - 30zł_
_2. Obrazek "Lawenda", decoupage - cena wywoławcza -10zł_

*Gabriela*
_1. Krem do rąk Weleda - cena wywoławcza -anSi 30zł_

*Ragazza*
_1. 2 grafiki Szczecin - cena anev -_ _70 zł_ 
_2. 3 obrazki z misiami - cena - Kontradmirał86 - 60 zł_
_3. Zestaw nadmorski - cena Rynka - 20 zł_

*Tola*
_1. Nalewka-pigwówka, 0.7l, rocznik 2010 - cena - Zbigniew100 - 400 zł_

*Karolina i Artur*
_1. Nalewka pigwowa, rocznik 2010, 0.5l - cena - ngel 80zł_
_2. Nalewka wiśniowa, rocznik 2011, 0.5l - martadela - 75zł_

*[email protected]*
_1. Książka kucharska R. Sowy z autografem autora - cena -mother24 - 40zł_

*Jannasia*
_1. Zegar zdobiony decoupage- cena wywoławcza - 50zł_

*Cronin*
_1. Malowana butelka - cena wywoławcza -20zł_
_2. Zestaw 6 długich szklanek - cena wywoławcza -20zł_

*Jagoda51*
_1. Książka "Awangarda w cieniu Jałty" z autografem - cena -Tola - 50zł_
_2. Książka "Polskie Boże Narodzenie" - cena -ngel - 50zł_
*3. Rysunek w ołówku - Cena wywoławcza -* *10zł*

*UlaR*
_1. Naszyjnik z zawieszkami - cena -dżempel 30zł_
_2. Łańcuch 120 cm- cena wywoławcza -20zł_
_3. Kolczyki + zawieszka-cena wywoławcza -15zł_
_4. Kolczyki filoletowe Stalarki-cena -Nelli Sza - 10zł_

_e-mól_
_1. Poszewka na jaśka - cena - bpis 50zł_
_2. Buty narciarskie rozmiar 27-27.5 - cena wywoławcza - 111zł_
_3. Nóż elektryczny Clatronic - cena wywoławcza -33zł_


*Princesa*
*1. Zegar - cena wywoławcza - 30zł*
*2. Film "Zemsta futrzaków" - cena - Klaraja - 10zł*
*3. Biały kubek z dowolnym nadrukiem - cena wywoławcza - 10zł*
*4.**Kubek magiczny z dowolnym nadrukiem w kolorze granatowym - cena - 20zł*
*5. Pokrowiec polarowy na telefon - cena wywoławcza - moniha 20zł*
*6. Drewniana maska do zawieszenia- cena wywoławcza - 50zł*


*dżempel*
*1.Pierniczki świateczne - cena wywoławcza - anSi 40zł*


*amonite*
*1. Świateczne skrzaty-para- Cena - MarJel**- 110zł*

*MagdaZZZ*
*1.Lampa stojąca-cena - Dżempel - 70zł*
*2.Bluzeczka "Prada" roz. M - cena wywoławcza - 50zł*

_Senmon_
_1. Sukienka niebieska, rozmiar uniwersalny - cena -madzia11mk - 35zł_

_Rasia_
*1. Wachlarz z pawich piór, Indie - cena wywoławcza - dziewcze - 60zł* 
_2. Pachnący złoty zestaw - cena wywoławcza -Nefer 20zł_
_3. Szopka, deska + glina - cena -tutli_putli- 30zł_
_4. Zestaw świątecznych pudełek prezentowych Mikołaj - cena -Blekitna - 20zł_

*ala106*
*1. 4 zdjęcia, fot. W.Wożniak- Cena wywoławcza - 20zł*

----------


## joliska

*Uwielbiam stukać młoteczkiem, 7000 przekroczone*

----------


## klaraja

Poproszę film- Zemsta futrzaków od Princes za10 zł

----------


## azusa

Licytuję 35. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 2 od Aneta S - 25zł

----------


## dziewcze

to ja w takim razie poproszę:

_yokasta_ 
_6. Kartka BN Zimowe miasto - cena - dziewcze - 10zł_

_Joliska_ 
_7. Zdjęcie "Groszek" - cena - dziewcze - 15zł_
_8. Zdjęcie "Francuz" - cena - dziewcze - 15zł_

_Rasia_ 
_1. Wachlarz z pawich piór, Indie - cena - dziewcze - 60zł_

----------


## MarJel

To ja przebijam jeszcze świąteczne skrzaty- parka od *amonite*  na 110zł

 :popcorn:

----------


## Żelka

*dziewcze kochana jesteś, wiesz!*

----------


## anSi

> *dziewcze kochana jesteś, wiesz!*


Też tak uważam  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Aloooo!!! Co tu się dzieję??? Już trzy godziny nikt nic nie licytuje! To do Was niepodobne!!!!  :big grin:

----------


## ala106

Jak licytacja, to licytacja :Smile: , to ja za Tryptyk Klimta od Ol(g)i daję 170 zł.

----------


## JAGODA 51

Chyba trzeba ruszyć
yokasta
 poz. 5 Kartka BN Mikołaj z saniami        - 10 zł.
 poz. 8 Kartka BN Mikołaj przed domem  - 10 zł.

----------


## Żelka

:wave:

----------


## Nefer

Rasi pachnący złoty zestaw - 20 pln

----------


## KachnaP

Podbijam
23. Zestaw drewnianych czerwonych serduszek od AnetaS - 40zł

 :smile:

----------


## anSi

Pierniczki świąteczne od *dżempel* - 40  :smile:

----------


## tutli_putli

*Od Rasi:*, _Szopka, deska + glina - cena -tutli-putli30zł_
*Od joliska:* *,zdjęcie suszek tutli-putli 5zł*
*Od AnetaS*: _Białe skrzydełka na choinkę -tutli- putli 10zł_
_Białe serduszko - tutli_putli -5zł
__Anielskie skrzydełka - tutli-putli -10zł_
_Czerwona gwiazdka - tutli-putli - 10zł_
_Metalowa gwiazdka -tutli-putli -5zł_
_Czerwona gwiazdka - tutli-putli - 10zł_
_Złota ozdoba - tutli-putli -5zł_

----------


## Żelka

*tutli_putli proszę sprawdzić*
Odnalazłam ale mam jedną czerwoną gwiazdę za dużo, która to konkretnie bo znaleźć nie mogę?

1.     *24. Białe skrzydełka na choinkę -tutli- putli* *10zł*
*25.Białe serduszko - tutli_putli -**5zł
**31. Anielskie skrzydełka - tutli-putli -**10zł*
*33. Czerwona gwiazdka - tutli-putli -* *10zł*
*29. Metalowa gwiazdka -tutli-putli -**5zł*
*??? Czerwona gwiazdka - tutli-putli -* *10zł*
*34. Złota ozdoba - tutli-putli -**5zł*

----------


## słońce 2

*żelciu* popraw pozycję 8 u yokasty na 10 zł  :smile:  żeby kasa się zgadzała :smile:

----------


## dżempel

od Rasi poproszę wachlarz za 10 i pudełeczka na prezenty 10zł

----------


## Żelka

*W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji.*

_Licytacja trwa do 27.11 godz. 22.00_


*Stan Licytacji. 7470**zł* 

*tu oglądamy fanty http* 

*Anna Wiśniewska:**1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami -* *JAGODA51* *-* *70zł*
*2. Świąteczna karteczka.**JAGODA51* *-* *10 zł*
*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *EWKA 50 zł*
*4.Pudełeczko-* *ngel - 20 zł*

*Edzia*
*1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza -*_ 40 zł_
*2. Naszyjnik szaro-błękitny - Cena -* *klaraja - 60 zł*
*3. Breloczek - Cena* *Bpis 40 zł*

*Żelka*
*1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -**Zbigniew100 - 200 zł*
*2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm -* *Justynka 200 zł*
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena-* *kjuta - 150 zł*

*Malka*
*1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny -* *Qter- 250 zł* 
*2.Magiczna cytrynówka, MC, "złoto w płynie", 1 l - cena** sunflower160 zł*


*AgnesK*
*1. Talerz lawenda - Cena* *swojaczka 30 zł*
*2. Talerz maki - Cena wywoławcza -* *Princesa 20 zł*
*3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena* *Bpis 30 zł*
*5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena* *Braza 30 zł*
*8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) -* *artmag - 15 zł*
*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena -* *Artmag - 20 zł*
*10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*
*11.Zawieszka na tee-lighty-Cena - Madzia11mk - 30 zł*

*KachnaP*
*1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena* *bpis 50 zł*
*2. nalewka z płatków róż, 0.5l - cena wywoławcza -UlaR 65zł*

*Dorbie*
*1. Robótka ręczna-* *DPS 30 zł*

*tutli_putli*
*1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - Cena* *Mojanio - 60 zł*
*2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena wywoławcza* *40 zł*
*3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena* *Rocia 20 zł*
*4. Kolczyki koral-* *ngel 30 zł*
*5. Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena* *moniha -50 zł*
*6. Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena* *ghost34 25 zł*


*Elfir*
*1.Roślina doniczkowa kalatei- Cena* *Wujek jamles-50z*


*DPS*
*1. Obrazek świąteczny -* *Mama Asi 30 zł*


*Aneta S*
*1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena -* *Karolina i Artur 55zł*
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *dorbie - 20zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia24m** -** 50zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -50zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena -* *Agduś 70zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza -* *10zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena* *Artmag 40zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena* *Sunflower 40zł*
*15.Pojemnik ceramiczny z aniołkiem-Cena wywoławcza- 30zł*
*16.Ramka "przecierana" na zdjęcia-Cena wywoławcza- kraania 35zł*
*17.Zestaw trzech obrazków - Cena - Pelargonia - 150zł*
_18. Antypoślizgowe rybki do wanny - cena wywoławcza -Karolina i Artur 15zł_
_19. 3 wieszaczki samoprzylepne Eva Solo - cena wywoławcza - bpis 30zł_
_20. Zestaw 4 metalowych serduszek-zawieszek - cena wywoławcza - 15zł_
_21. Szmaciana lalka - cena - e-mól- 40zł_
_22. Zestaw 3 drewnianych figurek na choinkę - cena -KachnaP - 80zł_
_23. Zestaw drewnianych czerwonych serduszek - cena - KachnaP - 40zł_
_24. Białe skrzydełka na choinkę - cena wywoławcza - tutli_putli - 10zł_
_25. Białe serduszko = cena wywoławcza -tutli_putli 5zł_
_26. "Kryształowy" korek do wina - cena -anSi - 40zł_
_27. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 1 - cena wywoławcza -Karolina i Artur - 10zł_
_28. Szklane serduszko z metalową obwódką - cena wywoławcza Karolina i Artur 10zł_
_29. Metalowa gwiazdka -cena wywoławcza -tutli_putli 10zł_
_30. Zestaw czerwonych serduszek - cena wywoławcza -Princesa 10zł_
_31. Anielskie skrzydełka - cena wywoławcza -tutli_putli 10zł_
_32. Wieniec SIA - cena wywoławcza -słońce2 - 30zł_
_33. Czerwona gwiazdka - cena wywoławcza - tutli_putli 10zł_
_34. Złota ozdoba - cena wywoławcza - tutli_putli 5zł_
_35. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 2 - cena - azusa -25zł_
_36. Czerwono-szara filcowa gwiazdka - cena Justynka 20zł_
_37. Filcowe serduszko- cena wywoławcza julianna16 20zł_
_38. Łańcuszek złotych kulek - cena wywoławcza 10zł_
_39. Zestaw listków - cena wywoławcza Princesa 5zł_
_40. Złota ozdoba z koralikami - cena Słońce2 20zł_
_41. Figurka złotego aniołka - cena Jagoda51 - 40zł_


*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena* *moniha - 130zł*


*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena* *DPS 105zł*
*2.Ramka na zdjęcie-Cena wywoławcza - 20zł*
*3.łopatki 3 komplet- Cena wywoławcza - MusiSieUdac 50zł*


*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *Anula68- 400zł*
*2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową-Cena - yokasta40zł*


*Lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-MarJel**- 5**5zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-**MarJel* *- 70zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena wywoławcza -* *Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena wywoławcza -* *ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza -* *10zł* 
*6.Nalewka śliwkowo-magiczna, 0,5l-Cena - TAR - 160zł* 


*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł*


*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena wywoławcza -** Tereska77-75ł*


*Ngel*
*1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena* *Nefer 150 zł*
*2. Świecznik na tee-lighty - cena* *anSi 25 zł*


*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek** -MagdaZZZ - 80*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena wywoławcza** 20 zł*
*3. Serduszka -* *lady in red* *-** 30 zł*


*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena -** swojaczka 60zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) -* *braza 35 zł*
*3. Kot aniołek - basiah2 40 zł*
*4.Kot pogromca choinki - Basiah2 - 100 zł*
*5.Serwetka, prawie kwadrat-cena - EZS 40zł*
*6. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 1 - cena wywoławcza -* 
*7. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 2 - cena wywoławcza -* 
*8. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 3 - cena wywoławcza -* 
_9. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 4 - cena wywoławcza -_ 


_Anev_
*1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena -**AniaS79 - 25 zł*

*yokasta*
*1.Książka kucharska - cena - Nelli Sza - 110 zł*
_2. Książka kucharska "Ciasta i desery" - cena wu - 35 zł_
_3. Kartka BN In excelsis Deo - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_4. Kartka BN Choinka - cena - Anula68- 20zł_
_5. Kartka BN Mikołaj z saniami - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_
_6. Kartka BN Zimowe miasto - cena wywoławcza - dziewcze - 10zł_
_7. Kartka BN Gwiazda betlejemska - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_8. Kartka BN Mikołaj przed domem - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_
_9. Kartka BN Stajenka - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_10. Kartka BN Kolaż - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_11. Kartka BN Świeczki - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_12. Kartka BN Aniołek - cena - anSi - 20zł_
_13. Kartka BN Mikołaj nad miastem - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_

_Gwoździk_
*1. "40-letnia" ..,khm procentowa, wódka Pepesza, 1l - cena wywoławcza 250 zł*

*mada1412*
*1.Konik retro, ręcznie szyty-Cena - Rasia - 150zł*

*kasia_sw*
*1.Wianek świateczny-Cena MarJel - 90zł*

*Dziewcze*
_1. Bajka na płycie winylowej - cena - AnetaS 100 zł_
_2. Komplet sztućców made in ZSRR - cena - blekitna - 45 zł_
_3. Lampion chromowany, 30 cm - cena - [email protected] - 100 zł_
_4. Czajniczek - cena wywoławcza - Justynka 70 zł_
_5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki - cena anSi - 75zł_

*Joliska*
_1. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł w grocie - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_2. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł przy huśtawce - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_3. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł polny - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_4. Zdjęcie "Sasanki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_ 
_5. Zdjęcie "Fiołki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_6. Zdjęcie "Suszek" - cena -tutli_putli 5zł_
_7. Zdjęcie "Groszek" - cena - dziewcze - 15zł_
_8. Zdjęcie "Francuz" - cena -dziewcze - 15zł_
_9. Zdjęcie "Droga Krzyżowa" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_

*AniaS79*
_1. Różowy bezrękawnik dziewczęcy, rozmiar 92cm - cena -Karolina i Artur - 25zł_

*Ol(g)a*
_1. Tryptyk Klimta - cena -ala106 - 170zł_
_2. Drewniana ramka na zdjęcie - cena wywoławcza - 10zł_

*Blekitna*
_1. 4 podkładki pod kubek "Bez", decoupage - cena Jagoda 51 - 30zł_
_2. Obrazek "Lawenda", decoupage - cena wywoławcza -10zł_
_3. Książka-poradnik J. Chmielewskiej - cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_4. Rękawiczki brązowe, jednopalczaste - cena wywoławcza -5zł_

*Gabriela*
_1. Krem do rąk Weleda - cena wywoławcza -anSi 30zł_

*Ragazza*
_1. 2 grafiki Szczecin - cena anev -_ _70 zł_ 
_2. 3 obrazki z misiami - cena - Kontradmirał86 - 60 zł_
_3. Zestaw nadmorski - cena Rynka - 20 zł_

*Tola*
_1. Nalewka-pigwówka, 0.7l, rocznik 2010 - cena - Zbigniew100 - 400 zł_

*Karolina i Artur*
_1. Nalewka pigwowa, rocznik 2010, 0.5l - cena - ngel 80zł_
_2. Nalewka wiśniowa, rocznik 2011, 0.5l - martadela - 75zł_

*[email protected]*
_1. Książka kucharska R. Sowy z autografem autora - cena -mother24 - 40zł_

*Jannasia*
_1. Zegar zdobiony decoupage- cena wywoławcza - 50zł_

*Cronin*
_1. Malowana butelka - cena wywoławcza -20zł_
_2. Zestaw 6 długich szklanek - cena wywoławcza -20zł_

*Jagoda51*
_1. Książka "Awangarda w cieniu Jałty" z autografem - cena -Tola - 50zł_
_2. Książka "Polskie Boże Narodzenie" - cena -ngel - 50zł_
*3. Rysunek w ołówku - Cena wywoławcza -* *10zł*

*UlaR*
_1. Naszyjnik z zawieszkami - cena -dżempel 30zł_
_2. Łańcuch 120 cm- cena wywoławcza -20zł_
_3. Kolczyki + zawieszka-cena wywoławcza -15zł_
_4. Kolczyki filoletowe Stalarki-cena -Nelli Sza - 10zł_

_e-mól_
_1. Poszewka na jaśka - cena - bpis 50zł_
_2. Buty narciarskie rozmiar 27-27.5 - cena wywoławcza - 111zł_
_3. Nóż elektryczny Clatronic - cena wywoławcza -33zł_


*Princesa*
*1. Zegar - cena wywoławcza - 30zł*
*2. Film "Zemsta futrzaków" - cena - Klaraja - 10zł*
*3. Biały kubek z dowolnym nadrukiem - cena wywoławcza - 10zł*
*4.**Kubek magiczny z dowolnym nadrukiem w kolorze granatowym - cena - 20zł*
*5. Pokrowiec polarowy na telefon - cena wywoławcza - moniha 20zł*
*6. Drewniana maska do zawieszenia- cena wywoławcza - 50zł*


*dżempel*
*1.Pierniczki świateczne - cena wywoławcza - kjuta 50zł*


*amonite*
*1. Świateczne skrzaty-para- Cena - MarJel**- 110zł*

*MagdaZZZ*
*1.Lampa stojąca-cena - anSi- 80zł*
*2.Bluzeczka "Prada" roz. M - cena wywoławcza - 50zł*

_Senmon_
_1. Sukienka niebieska, rozmiar uniwersalny - cena -madzia11mk - 35zł_

_Rasia_
*1. Wachlarz z pawich piór, Indie - cena - dziewcze - 60zł* 
_2. Pachnący złoty zestaw - cena -Wu 25zł_
_3. Szopka, deska + glina - cena -kjuta- 40zł_
_4. Zestaw świątecznych pudełek prezentowych Mikołaj - cena -dżempel - 40zł_

*ala106*
*1. 4 zdjęcia, fot. W.Wożniak- Cena wywoławcza - IwoBW 25zł*

_Paula_71_
_1. Romantyczne szmaciankowe serce - cena wywoławcza - 15zł_

_KasioMar_
_1. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 1 - cena wywoławcza10z_
_2. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 2 - cena wywoławcza10z_
_3. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 3 - cena wywoławcza10z_
_4. Rosenthal, filiżanka + spodeczek - cena wywoławcza - AnetaS - 50zł

Jamles
1. 20 nasion pomidorów "amiszów" - cena -Zopafisa -25zł_

----------


## Żelka

*słońce2* Dziękuję Kochana!
*tutli_putli zerknij proszę na poprzednią stronę.* 
*dżempel* wachlarz Rasi kosztuje juz 60zł a pudełka 20zł.

----------


## słońce 2

_anetka s. 32. Wieniec SIA 30zł_

----------


## Elfir

rasi pudełka za 30 zł

----------


## dżempel

pudełeczka od rasi 40 zł :smile:

----------


## Żelka

> pudełeczka od rasi 40 zł


No, no zaraz Elfir zza kwiatów wyskoczy i będzie po pudełkach.  :wink:

----------


## Agduś

Buuuuu!!!! Ala106 mnie pokonała! Nie będę miała Klimta...

To w takim razie po cichutku poproszę o młynek i pojemnik na kawę od Anety S (nr 7 na Jej liście osobistej) za 70 zł.

----------


## dżempel

> No, no zaraz Elfir zza kwiatów wyskoczy i będzie po pudełkach.


tak czuję  :smile:

----------


## dżempel

> Pierniczki świąteczne od *dżempel* - 40


można bić się o pierniczki -ciasto zarobiłam właśnie z przepisu magpie 101 -więc powinny się udać  :smile:  (mam nadzieję hehehe)

----------


## Żelka

> można bić się o pierniczki -ciasto zarobiłam właśnie z przepisu magpie 101 -więc powinny się udać  (mam nadzieję hehehe)


To na pewno będą super pierniczki! Lepszego przepisu na świecie nie ma!

----------


## anSi

Moje ciasto na pierniczki też leżakuje już*od 31 października  :smile:  No ale te od* dżempel* muszą*być*wyjątkowe, więc WHY NOT?  :smile:

----------


## tutli_putli

> *słońce2* Dziękuję Kochana!
> *tutli_putli zerknij proszę na poprzednią stronę.* 
> *dżempel* wachlarz Rasi kosztuje juz 60zł a pudełka 20zł.


oczywiście zdublowałam czerwone serduszko kopiując fanty - z megalisty AnetyS  :Smile:

----------


## wu

Rasia

2. Pachnący złoty zestaw - 25 zł

----------


## kjuta

mam nadzieje ze nic nie poknocilam
*dżempel* pierniczki  50zł

*rasia* 3, szopka 40zł

----------


## anSi

Jak nie pierniczki, to może lampa stojąca od *MagdyZZZ* za 80  :smile:

----------


## IwoBW

> *1. 4 zdjęcia, fot. W.Wożniak- Cena wywoławcza - 20zł*


Daję 25 zł  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*Aguś podaj, proszę cenę za te zestawy bizuterii.*

----------


## aneta s

to ja poprosze filizanke od Kasio Mar za 50 zl

----------


## Zopafisa

Poproszę pomidory - wnuki za 25 zł

----------


## betina71

Pozdrawiam wszystkich licytujących  :smile:  i staję w szranki....

Od Anety S:
 - zestaw 3 drewnianych figurek na choinkę -* 85zł*
- białe skrzydełka - *15zł*
- anielskie skrzydełka - *15 zł*

----------


## blekitna

ala106
1. 4 zdjęcia, fot. W.Wożniak- Cena wywoławcza - IwoBW 25zł

przebijam  -  30,00 zł  :smile:

----------


## kjuta

> to ja poprosze filizanke od Kasio Mar za 50 zl


ja daje 60 zł

----------


## Żelka

*W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji.*

_Licytacja trwa do 27.11 godz. 22.00_


*Stan Licytacji. 7655**zł* 

*tu oglądamy fanty http* 

*Anna Wiśniewska:**1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami -* *JAGODA51* *-* *70zł*
*2. Świąteczna karteczka.**JAGODA51* *-* *10 zł*
*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *EWKA 50 zł*
*4.Pudełeczko-* *ngel - 20 zł*

*Edzia*
*1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza -*_ 40 zł_
*2. Naszyjnik szaro-błękitny - Cena -* *klaraja - 60 zł*
*3. Breloczek - Cena* *Bpis 40 zł*

*Żelka*
*1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -**Zbigniew100 - 200 zł*
*2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm -* *Justynka 200 zł*
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena-* *kjuta - 150 zł*

*Malka*
*1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny -* *Qter- 250 zł* 
*2.Magiczna cytrynówka, MC, "złoto w płynie", 1 l - cena** sunflower160 zł*


*AgnesK*
*1. Talerz lawenda - Cena* *swojaczka 30 zł*
*2. Talerz maki - Cena wywoławcza -* *Princesa 20 zł*
*3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena* *Bpis 30 zł*
*5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena* *Braza 30 zł*
*8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) -* *artmag - 15 zł*
*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena -* *Artmag - 20 zł*
*10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*
*11.Zawieszka na tee-lighty-Cena - Madzia11mk - 30 zł*

*KachnaP*
*1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena* *bpis 50 zł*
*2. nalewka z płatków róż, 0.5l - cena wywoławcza -UlaR 65zł*

*Dorbie*
*1. Robótka ręczna-* *DPS 30 zł*

*tutli_putli*
*1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - Cena* *Mojanio - 60 zł*
*2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena wywoławcza* *40 zł*
*3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena* *Rocia 20 zł*
*4. Kolczyki koral-* *ngel 30 zł*
*5. Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena* *moniha -50 zł*
*6. Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena* *ghost34 25 zł*


*Elfir*
*1.Roślina doniczkowa kalatei- Cena* *Wujek jamles-50z*


*DPS*
*1. Obrazek świąteczny -* *Mama Asi 30 zł*


*Aneta S*
*1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena -* *Karolina i Artur 55zł*
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *dorbie - 20zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia24m** -** 50zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -50zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena -* *Agduś 70zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza -* *10zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena* *Artmag 40zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena* *Sunflower 40zł*
*15.Pojemnik ceramiczny z aniołkiem-Cena wywoławcza- 30zł*
*16.Ramka "przecierana" na zdjęcia-Cena wywoławcza- kraania 35zł*
*17.Zestaw trzech obrazków - Cena - Pelargonia - 150zł*
_18. Antypoślizgowe rybki do wanny - cena wywoławcza -Karolina i Artur 15zł_
_19. 3 wieszaczki samoprzylepne Eva Solo - cena wywoławcza - bpis 30zł_
_20. Zestaw 4 metalowych serduszek-zawieszek - cena wywoławcza - 15zł_
_21. Szmaciana lalka - cena - e-mól- 40zł_
_22. Zestaw 3 drewnianych figurek na choinkę - cena -betina71 - 85zł_
_23. Zestaw drewnianych czerwonych serduszek - cena - KachnaP - 40zł_
_24. Białe skrzydełka na choinkę - cena wywoławcza - betina71- 15zł_
_25. Białe serduszko = cena wywoławcza -tutli_putli 5zł_
_26. "Kryształowy" korek do wina - cena -anSi - 40zł_
_27. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 1 - cena wywoławcza -Karolina i Artur - 10zł_
_28. Szklane serduszko z metalową obwódką - cena wywoławcza Karolina i Artur 10zł_
_29. Metalowa gwiazdka -cena wywoławcza -tutli_putli 10zł_
_30. Zestaw czerwonych serduszek - cena wywoławcza -nemi 15zł_
_31. Anielskie skrzydełka - cena wywoławcza -betina71 15zł_
_32. Wieniec SIA - cena wywoławcza -słońce2 - 30zł_
_33. Czerwona gwiazdka - cena wywoławcza - tutli_putli 10zł_
_34. Złota ozdoba - cena wywoławcza - tutli_putli 5zł_
_35. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 2 - cena - azusa -25zł_
_36. Czerwono-szara filcowa gwiazdka - cena Justynka 20zł_
_37. Filcowe serduszko- cena wywoławcza julianna16 20zł_
_38. Łańcuszek złotych kulek - cena wywoławcza 10zł_
_39. Zestaw listków - cena wywoławcza Princesa 5zł_
_40. Złota ozdoba z koralikami - cena Słońce2 20zł_
_41. Figurka złotego aniołka - cena Jagoda51 - 40zł_


*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena* *moniha - 130zł*


*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena* *DPS 105zł*
*2.Ramka na zdjęcie-Cena wywoławcza - 20zł*
*3.łopatki 3 komplet- Cena wywoławcza - MusiSieUdac 50zł*


*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *Anula68- 400zł*
*2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową-Cena - yokasta40zł*


*Lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-MarJel**- 5**5zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-**MarJel* *- 70zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena wywoławcza -* *Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena wywoławcza -* *ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza -* *10zł* 
*6.Nalewka śliwkowo-magiczna, 0,5l-Cena - TAR - 160zł* 


*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł*


*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena wywoławcza -** Tereska77-75ł*


*Ngel*
*1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena* *Nefer 150 zł*
*2. Świecznik na tee-lighty - cena* *anSi 25 zł*


*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek** -MagdaZZZ - 80*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena wywoławcza** 20 zł*
*3. Serduszka -* *lady in red* *-** 30 zł*


*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena -** swojaczka 60zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) -* *braza 35 zł*
*3. Kot aniołek - basiah2 40 zł*
*4.Kot pogromca choinki - Basiah2 - 100 zł*
*5.Serwetka, prawie kwadrat-cena - EZS 40zł*
*6. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 1 - cena wywoławcza -* 
*7. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 2 - cena wywoławcza -* 
*8. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 3 - cena wywoławcza -* 
_9. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 4 - cena wywoławcza -_ 


_Anev_
*1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena -**AniaS79 - 25 zł*

*yokasta*
*1.Książka kucharska - cena - Nelli Sza - 110 zł*
_2. Książka kucharska "Ciasta i desery" - cena wu - 35 zł_
_3. Kartka BN In excelsis Deo - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_4. Kartka BN Choinka - cena - Anula68- 20zł_
_5. Kartka BN Mikołaj z saniami - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_
_6. Kartka BN Zimowe miasto - cena wywoławcza - dziewcze - 10zł_
_7. Kartka BN Gwiazda betlejemska - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_8. Kartka BN Mikołaj przed domem - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_
_9. Kartka BN Stajenka - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_10. Kartka BN Kolaż - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_11. Kartka BN Świeczki - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_12. Kartka BN Aniołek - cena - anSi - 20zł_
_13. Kartka BN Mikołaj nad miastem - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_

_Gwoździk_
*1. "40-letnia" ..,khm procentowa, wódka Pepesza, 1l - cena wywoławcza 250 zł*

*mada1412*
*1.Konik retro, ręcznie szyty-Cena - Rasia - 150zł*

*kasia_sw*
*1.Wianek świateczny-Cena MarJel - 90zł*

*Dziewcze*
_1. Bajka na płycie winylowej - cena - AnetaS 100 zł_
_2. Komplet sztućców made in ZSRR - cena - blekitna - 45 zł_
_3. Lampion chromowany, 30 cm - cena - [email protected] - 100 zł_
_4. Czajniczek - cena wywoławcza - Justynka 70 zł_
_5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki - cena anSi - 75zł_

*Joliska*
_1. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł w grocie - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_2. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł przy huśtawce - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_3. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł polny - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_4. Zdjęcie "Sasanki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_ 
_5. Zdjęcie "Fiołki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_6. Zdjęcie "Suszek" - cena -tutli_putli 5zł_
_7. Zdjęcie "Groszek" - cena - dziewcze - 15zł_
_8. Zdjęcie "Francuz" - cena -dziewcze - 15zł_
_9. Zdjęcie "Droga Krzyżowa" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_

*AniaS79*
_1. Różowy bezrękawnik dziewczęcy, rozmiar 92cm - cena -Karolina i Artur - 25zł_

*Ol(g)a*
_1. Tryptyk Klimta - cena -ala106 - 170zł_
_2. Drewniana ramka na zdjęcie - cena wywoławcza - 10zł_

*Blekitna*
_1. 4 podkładki pod kubek "Bez", decoupage - cena Jagoda 51 - 30zł_
_2. Obrazek "Lawenda", decoupage - cena wywoławcza -TAR 15zł_
_3. Książka-poradnik J. Chmielewskiej - cena aka z Ina-25zł_
_4. Rękawiczki brązowe, jednopalczaste - cena wywoławcza -5zł_

*Gabriela*
_1. Krem do rąk Weleda - cena wywoławcza -anSi 30zł_

*Ragazza*
_1. 2 grafiki Szczecin - cena anev -_ _70 zł_ 
_2. 3 obrazki z misiami - cena - Kontradmirał86 - 60 zł_
_3. Zestaw nadmorski - cena Rynka - 20 zł_

*Tola*
_1. Nalewka-pigwówka, 0.7l, rocznik 2010 - cena - Zbigniew100 - 400 zł_

*Karolina i Artur*
_1. Nalewka pigwowa, rocznik 2010, 0.5l - cena - ngel 80zł_
_2. Nalewka wiśniowa, rocznik 2011, 0.5l - martadela - 75zł_

*[email protected]*
_1. Książka kucharska R. Sowy z autografem autora - cena -mother24 - 40zł_

*Jannasia*
_1. Zegar zdobiony decoupage- cena wywoławcza - 50zł_

*Cronin*
_1. Malowana butelka - cena wywoławcza -20zł_
_2. Zestaw 6 długich szklanek - cena wywoławcza -20zł_

*Jagoda51*
_1. Książka "Awangarda w cieniu Jałty" z autografem - cena -Tola - 50zł_
_2. Książka "Polskie Boże Narodzenie" - cena -ngel - 50zł_
*3. Rysunek w ołówku - Cena wywoławcza -* *10zł*

*UlaR*
_1. Naszyjnik z zawieszkami - cena -dżempel 30zł_
_2. Łańcuch 120 cm- cena wywoławcza -20zł_
_3. Kolczyki + zawieszka-cena wywoławcza -15zł_
_4. Kolczyki filoletowe Stalarki-cena -Nelli Sza - 10zł_

_e-mól_
_1. Poszewka na jaśka - cena - bpis 50zł_
_2. Buty narciarskie rozmiar 27-27.5 - cena wywoławcza - 111zł_
_3. Nóż elektryczny Clatronic - cena wywoławcza -33zł_


*Princesa*
*1. Zegar - cena wywoławcza - 30zł*
*2. Film "Zemsta futrzaków" - cena - Klaraja - 10zł*
*3. Biały kubek z dowolnym nadrukiem - cena wywoławcza - 10zł*
*4.**Kubek magiczny z dowolnym nadrukiem w kolorze granatowym - cena - 20zł*
*5. Pokrowiec polarowy na telefon - cena wywoławcza - moniha 20zł*
*6. Drewniana maska do zawieszenia- cena wywoławcza - 50zł*


*dżempel*
*1.Pierniczki świateczne - cena wywoławcza - kjuta 50zł*


*amonite*
*1. Świateczne skrzaty-para- Cena - MarJel**- 110zł*

*MagdaZZZ*
*1.Lampa stojąca-cena - anSi- 80zł*
*2.Bluzeczka "Prada" roz. M - cena wywoławcza - 50zł*

_Senmon_
_1. Sukienka niebieska, rozmiar uniwersalny - cena -madzia11mk - 35zł_

_Rasia_
*1. Wachlarz z pawich piór, Indie - cena - dziewcze - 60zł* 
_2. Pachnący złoty zestaw - cena -Wu 25zł_
_3. Szopka, deska + glina - cena -kjuta- 40zł_
_4. Zestaw świątecznych pudełek prezentowych Mikołaj - cena -dżempel - 40zł_

*ala106*
*1. 4 zdjęcia, fot. W.Wożniak- Cena wywoławcza - ledy in red 40zł*

_Paula_71_
_1. Romantyczne szmaciankowe serce - cena - Lady in Red - 20zł_

_KasioMar_
_1. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 1 - cena wywoławczaaglig - 20zł_
_2. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 2 - cena wywoławcza10z_
_3. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 3 - cena wywoławcza10z_
_4. Rosenthal, filiżanka + spodeczek - cena wywoławcza - aneta s- 120zł_

_Jamles_
_1. 20 nasion pomidorów "amiszów" - cena -Zopafisa -25zł_

----------


## Zopafisa

Książka-poradnik J. Chmielewskiej  od Błękitnej  - 10 zł

----------


## Żelka

*Kochani przypominam* Wam tylko, jak licytujecie przedmioty Osób które mają dużo pozycji, to proszę wpisać numer pozycji z tej listy u (góry) na której robimy aktualizację. Ułatwi nam to szukanie przedmiotów. Dzięki serdeczne!

----------


## aglig

> Książka-poradnik J. Chmielewskiej od Błękitnej - 10 zł


Przebijam 20 zł

----------


## lady in red

Ja poprosze dekoraję od Pauli_71 za 20 zł  :smile:

----------


## TAR

obrazek lawenda od Blekitnej poz. nr 2 - 15 zl

----------


## aneta s

no to ja poprosze* filizanke* nr 4 od *KasioMa*r za 70 zl

----------


## aka z Ina

od *błękitnej*- "Jak wytrzymać ze współczesną kobietą"-15,00

----------


## Żelka

> od *błękitnej*- "Jak wytrzymać ze współczesną kobietą"-15,00


Obecnie kosztuje juz 20zł.

----------


## kjuta

> no to ja poprosze* filizanke* nr 4 od *KasioMa*r za 70 zl


przebijam  :wink:  80zł

----------


## aneta s

> przebijam  80zł


 
w takim razie* filizanke* nr 4 od *KasioMa*r za 100zl

----------


## aka z Ina

> Obecnie kosztuje juz 20zł.


no to daje 25

----------


## kjuta

> w takim razie* filizanke* nr 4 od *KasioMa*r za 100zl


daje 110 zł
walczysz kochana zaciekle  :big grin:

----------


## lady in red

i jeszcze 4 zdjęcia od ali106 za 40  :smile:

----------


## nemi

> *30. Zestaw czerwonych serduszek - cena wywoławcza -Princesa 10zł*


Walentynki niebawem - nemi bierze serducha. Na razie za 15,00 zł

----------


## aneta s

> daje 110 zł
> walczysz kochana zaciekle


 no to 120 za filizanke od KasioMar

----------


## aglig

Od KasioMar poz.1 skrzydełka motyla dla dziewczynki - 20 zł

----------


## blekitna

Cronin
1. Malowana butelka - cena wywoławcza -20zł

DAJE - 25 ZŁ


ala106
1. 4 zdjęcia, fot. W.Wożniak- Cena wywoławcza - ledy in red 40zł

PRZEBIJAM - 50 ZŁ

----------


## karolcia14m

To ja poproszę od Anety S

18. Antypoślizgowe rybki do wanny - cena wywoławcza - karolcia14m 20zł

----------


## EDZIA

*W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji.*

_Licytacja trwa do 27.11 godz. 22.00_


*Stan Licytacji. 7910**zł* 

*tu oglądamy fanty http* 

*Anna Wiśniewska:**1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami -* *JAGODA51* *-* *70zł*
*2. Świąteczna karteczka.**JAGODA51* *-* *10 zł*
*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *EWKA 50 zł*
*4.Pudełeczko-* *ngel - 20 zł*

*Edzia*
*1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza -*_ 40 zł_
*2. Naszyjnik szaro-błękitny - Cena -* *klaraja - 60 zł*
*3. Breloczek - Cena* *Bpis 40 zł*

*Żelka*
*1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -**Zbigniew100 - 200 zł*
*2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm -* *Justynka 200 zł*
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena-* *kjuta - 150 zł*

*Malka*
*1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny -* *Qter- 250 zł* 
*2.Magiczna cytrynówka, MC, "złoto w płynie", 1 l - cena** niebieska 250 zł*


*AgnesK*
*1. Talerz lawenda - Cena* *swojaczka 30 zł*
*2. Talerz maki - Cena wywoławcza -* *Princesa 20 zł*
*3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena* *Bpis 30 zł*
*5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena* *Braza 30 zł*
*8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) -* *artmag - 15 zł*
*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena -* *Artmag - 20 zł*
*10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*
*11.Zawieszka na tee-lighty-Cena - Madzia11mk - 30 zł*

*KachnaP*
*1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena* *bpis 50 zł*
*2. nalewka z płatków róż, 0.5l - cena wywoławcza -UlaR 65zł*

*Dorbie*
*1. Robótka ręczna-* *DPS 30 zł*

*tutli_putli*
*1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - Cena* *Mojanio - 60 zł*
*2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena wywoławcza* *40 zł*
*3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena* *Rocia 20 zł*
*4. Kolczyki koral-* *ngel 30 zł*
*5. Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena* *moniha -50 zł*
*6. Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena* *ghost34 25 zł*


*Elfir*
*1.Roślina doniczkowa kalatei- Cena* *Wujek jamles-50z*


*DPS*
*1. Obrazek świąteczny -* *Mama Asi 30 zł*


*Aneta S*
*1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena -* *Karolina i Artur 55zł*
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *dorbie - 20zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia24m** -** 50zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -50zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena -* *Agduś 70zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza -* *10zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena* *Artmag 40zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena* *Sunflower 40zł*
*15.Pojemnik ceramiczny z aniołkiem-Cena wywoławcza- 30zł*
*16.Ramka "przecierana" na zdjęcia-Cena wywoławcza- kraania 35zł*
*17.Zestaw trzech obrazków - Cena - Pelargonia - 150zł*
_18. Antypoślizgowe rybki do wanny - cena wywoławcza -Karolcia14m -20zł_
_19. 3 wieszaczki samoprzylepne Eva Solo - cena wywoławcza - bpis 30zł_
_20. Zestaw 4 metalowych serduszek-zawieszek - cena wywoławcza - 15zł_
_21. Szmaciana lalka - cena - e-mól- 40zł_
_22. Zestaw 3 drewnianych figurek na choinkę - cena - kachnaP- 110zł_
_23. Zestaw drewnianych czerwonych serduszek - cena - KachnaP - 40zł_
_24. Białe skrzydełka na choinkę - cena wywoławcza - betina71- 15zł_
_25. Białe serduszko = cena wywoławcza -tutli_putli 5zł_
_26. "Kryształowy" korek do wina - cena -anSi - 40zł_
_27. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 1 - cena wywoławcza -Karolina i Artur - 10zł_
_28. Szklane serduszko z metalową obwódką - cena wywoławcza Karolina i Artur 10zł_
_29. Metalowa gwiazdka -cena wywoławcza -tutli_putli 10zł_
_30. Zestaw czerwonych serduszek - cena wywoławcza -nemi 15zł_
_31. Anielskie skrzydełka - cena wywoławcza -betina71 15zł_
_32. Wieniec SIA - cena wywoławcza -słońce2 - 30zł_
_33. Czerwona gwiazdka - cena wywoławcza - tutli_putli 10zł_
_34. Złota ozdoba - cena wywoławcza - tutli_putli 5zł_
_35. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 2 - cena - azusa -25zł_
_36. Czerwono-szara filcowa gwiazdka - cena Justynka 20zł_
_37. Filcowe serduszko- cena wywoławcza julianna16 20zł_
_38. Łańcuszek złotych kulek - cena wywoławcza 10zł_
_39. Zestaw listków - cena wywoławcza Princesa 5zł_
_40. Złota ozdoba z koralikami - cena Słońce2 20zł_
_41. Figurka złotego aniołka - cena Jagoda51 - 40zł_


*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena* *moniha - 130zł*


*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena* *DPS 105zł*
*2.Ramka na zdjęcie-Cena wywoławcza - 20zł*
*3.łopatki 3 komplet- Cena wywoławcza - MusiSieUdac 50zł*


*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *Anula68- 400zł*
*2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową-Cena - yokasta40zł*


*Lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-MarJel**- 5**5zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-**MarJel* *- 70zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena wywoławcza -* *Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena wywoławcza -* *ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza -* *10zł* 
*6.Nalewka śliwkowo-magiczna, 0,5l-Cena - TAR - 160zł* 


*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł*


*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena wywoławcza -** Tereska77-75ł*


*Ngel*
*1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena* *Nefer 150 zł*
*2. Świecznik na tee-lighty - cena* *anSi 25 zł*


*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek** -MagdaZZZ - 80*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena wywoławcza** 20 zł*
*3. Serduszka -* *lady in red* *-** 30 zł*


*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena -** swojaczka 60zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) -* *braza 35 zł*
*3. Kot aniołek - basiah2 40 zł*
*4.Kot pogromca choinki - Basiah2 - 100 zł*
*5.Serwetka, prawie kwadrat-cena - EZS 40zł*
*6. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 1 - cena wywoławcza -* 
*7. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 2 - cena wywoławcza -* 
*8. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 3 - cena wywoławcza -* 
_9. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 4 - cena wywoławcza -_ 


_Anev_
*1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena -**AniaS79 - 25 zł*

*yokasta*
*1.Książka kucharska - cena - Nelli Sza - 110 zł*
_2. Książka kucharska "Ciasta i desery" - cena wu - 35 zł_
_3. Kartka BN In excelsis Deo - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_4. Kartka BN Choinka - cena - Anula68- 20zł_
_5. Kartka BN Mikołaj z saniami - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_
_6. Kartka BN Zimowe miasto - cena wywoławcza - dziewcze - 10zł_
_7. Kartka BN Gwiazda betlejemska - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_8. Kartka BN Mikołaj przed domem - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_
_9. Kartka BN Stajenka - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_10. Kartka BN Kolaż - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_11. Kartka BN Świeczki - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_12. Kartka BN Aniołek - cena - anSi - 20zł_
_13. Kartka BN Mikołaj nad miastem - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_

_Gwoździk_
*1. "40-letnia" ..,khm procentowa, wódka Pepesza, 1l - cena wywoławcza 250 zł*

*mada1412*
*1.Konik retro, ręcznie szyty-Cena - Rasia - 150zł*

*kasia_sw*
*1.Wianek świateczny-Cena MarJel - 90zł*

*Dziewcze*
_1. Bajka na płycie winylowej - cena - AnetaS 100 zł_
_2. Komplet sztućców made in ZSRR - cena - blekitna - 45 zł_
_3. Lampion chromowany, 30 cm - cena - [email protected] - 100 zł_
_4. Czajniczek - cena wywoławcza - Justynka 70 zł_
_5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki - cena Julianna - 85zł_

*Joliska*
_1. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł w grocie - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_2. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł przy huśtawce - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_3. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł polny - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_4. Zdjęcie "Sasanki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_ 
_5. Zdjęcie "Fiołki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_6. Zdjęcie "Suszek" - cena -tutli_putli 5zł_
_7. Zdjęcie "Groszek" - cena - dziewcze - 15zł_
_8. Zdjęcie "Francuz" - cena -dziewcze - 15zł_
_9. Zdjęcie "Droga Krzyżowa" - cena -kjuta - 15zł_

*AniaS79*
_1. Różowy bezrękawnik dziewczęcy, rozmiar 92cm - cena -Karolina i Artur - 25zł_

*Ol(g)a*
_1. Tryptyk Klimta - cena -ala106 - 170zł_
_2. Drewniana ramka na zdjęcie - cena wywoławcza - 10zł_

*Blekitna*
_1. 4 podkładki pod kubek "Bez", decoupage - cena Jagoda 51 - 30zł_
_2. Obrazek "Lawenda", decoupage - cena wywoławcza -TAR 15zł_
_3. Książka-poradnik J. Chmielewskiej - cena aka z Ina-25zł_
_4. Rękawiczki brązowe, jednopalczaste - cena wywoławcza -5zł_

*Gabriela*
_1. Krem do rąk Weleda - cena wywoławcza -anSi 30zł_

*Ragazza*
_1. 2 grafiki Szczecin - cena anev -_ _70 zł_ 
_2. 3 obrazki z misiami - cena - Kontradmirał86 - 60 zł_
_3. Zestaw nadmorski - cena Rynka - 20 zł_

*Tola*
_1. Nalewka-pigwówka, 0.7l, rocznik 2010 - cena - Zbigniew100 - 400 zł_

*Karolina i Artur*
_1. Nalewka pigwowa, rocznik 2010, 0.5l - cena - ngel 80zł_
_2. Nalewka wiśniowa, rocznik 2011, 0.5l - martadela - 75zł_

*[email protected]*
_1. Książka kucharska R. Sowy z autografem autora - cena -mother24 - 40zł_

*Jannasia*
_1. Zegar zdobiony decoupage- cena wywoławcza - 50zł_

*Cronin*
_1. Malowana butelka - cena wywoławcza -blekitna - 25zł_
_2. Zestaw 6 długich szklanek - cena wywoławcza -20zł_

*Jagoda51*
_1. Książka "Awangarda w cieniu Jałty" z autografem - cena -Tola - 50zł_
_2. Książka "Polskie Boże Narodzenie" - cena -ngel - 50zł_
*3. Rysunek w ołówku - Cena wywoławcza -* *aglig 20zł*

*UlaR*
_1. Naszyjnik z zawieszkami - cena -dżempel 30zł_
_2. Łańcuch 120 cm- cena -Rasia -20zł_
_3. Kolczyki + zawieszka-cena wywoławcza -15zł_
_4. Kolczyki filoletowe Stalarki-cena -Nelli Sza - 10zł_

_e-mól_
_1. Poszewka na jaśka - cena - bpis 50zł_
_2. Buty narciarskie rozmiar 27-27.5 - cena wywoławcza - 111zł_
_3. Nóż elektryczny Clatronic - cena wywoławcza -33zł_
*4. Roleta rzymska 1 (bez haczyków) - cena wywoławcza -44zł*
*5. Roleta rzymska 2 - cena wywoławcza -44zł*

*Princesa*
*1. Zegar - cena wywoławcza - 30zł*
*2. Film "Zemsta futrzaków" - cena - Klaraja - 10zł*
*3. Biały kubek z dowolnym nadrukiem - cena wywoławcza - 10zł*
*4.**Kubek magiczny z dowolnym nadrukiem w kolorze granatowym - cena - 20zł*
*5. Pokrowiec polarowy na telefon - cena wywoławcza - moniha 20zł*
*6. Drewniana maska do zawieszenia- cena wywoławcza - 50zł*


*dżempel*
*1.Pierniczki świateczne - cena wywoławcza - kjuta 50zł*


*amonite*
*1. Świateczne skrzaty-para- Cena - MarJel**- 110zł*

*MagdaZZZ*
*1.Lampa stojąca-cena - anSi- 80zł*
*2.Bluzeczka "Prada" roz. M - cena wywoławcza - 50zł*

_Senmon_
_1. Sukienka niebieska, rozmiar uniwersalny - cena -madzia11mk - 35zł_

_Rasia_
*1. Wachlarz z pawich piór, Indie - cena - dziewcze - 60zł* 
_2. Pachnący złoty zestaw - cena -betina71 30zł_
_3. Szopka, deska + glina - cena -kjuta- 40zł_
_4. Zestaw świątecznych pudełek prezentowych Mikołaj - cena -dżempel - 40zł_

*ala106*
*1. 4 zdjęcia, fot. W.Wożniak- Cena wywoławcza - blekitna 50zł*

_Paula_71_
_1. Romantyczne szmaciankowe serce - cena - Lady in Red - 20zł_

_KasioMar_
_1. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 1 - cena wywoławczaaglig - 20zł_
_2. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 2 - cena wywoławcza10z_
_3. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 3 - cena wywoławcza10z_
_4. Rosenthal, filiżanka + spodeczek - cena wywoławcza - kjuta- 130zł_

_Jamles_
_1. 20 nasion pomidorów "amiszów" - cena -zopafisa -35zł_

----------


## lady in red

jeszcze tylko 310 zł  :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## kjuta

Joliska
9. Zdjęcie "Droga Krzyżowa" - 15zł
KasioMar
4. Rosenthal, filiżanka + spodeczek - 130zł

----------


## tutli_putli

*jamlesowe* nasionka poproszę za 20zł**

----------


## anSi

> *jamlesowe* nasionka poproszę za 20zł**


Nasiona to już chyba po 25 są - tak wynika z listy powyżej  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## tutli_putli

o jaaaa nie zauważyłam to poproszę za 30zł

----------


## KachnaP

Podbijam  :smile: 
22. Zestaw 3 drewnianych figurek na choinkę od AnetyS - daję 90 zł

----------


## betina71

> Podbijam 
> 22. Zestaw 3 drewnianych figurek na choinkę od AnetyS - daję 90 zł


Jak to???????? ..............nie dajesz mi wyboru .......... ale co tam ....... 100zł

----------


## niebieska

Magiczna Cytrynówka Malki: 250 PLN

----------


## KachnaP

> Jak to???????? ..............nie dajesz mi wyboru .......... ale co tam ....... 100zł


No nie mogę odpuścić. Franku Waleczny za Twoje zdrówko
22. Zestaw 3 drewnianych figurek na choinkę od AnetyS - 110 zł

----------


## EDZIA

No Kochani...jeszcze tylko 170 zł ....

*WSPANIALI JESTEŚCIE*!!!! :hug:

----------


## betina71

Z ogromnym żalem ......... ustępuję pola......

----------


## betina71

Ale wobec tego ...... pachnący złoty zestaw od *rasi* za *30zł*

----------


## JAGODA 51

Może znajdzie się ktoś chętny na rysunek w ołówku w nowej odsłonie.

----------


## Zopafisa

Jamles
 1. 20 nasion pomidorów "amiszów" -  moja cena 35 zł

----------


## Żelka

Kochani, jesteśmy coraz bliżej! Na forum jestem już od lat, ale takiej aukcji i takiego tempa nie pamiętam! Z Wami to i Rzym by można było w dzień zbudować!!!!  :wink:

----------


## rasia

To ja jeszcze poproszę łańcuszek :smile: *
UlaR*
_2. Łańcuch 120 cm- cena wywoławcza -20zł
_

----------


## julianna16

to ja jeszcze raz spróbuję  :smile: 
Ślicznie proszę o ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki od *Dziewcze*  za 85 zł

a tu gotowiec:
*5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki - cena* *julianna16 - 85zł*

----------


## aglig

Cienko u mnie z kasą, ale co tam. Jagoda51 koń rysunek w ołówku - 20 zł.

----------


## Żelka

*Kto nastuka 8000zł?*

----------


## AgnesK

O rany...kochani...dziekujemy :hug:

----------


## KachnaP

> Z ogromnym żalem ......... ustępuję pola......


*Betina71* nie gniewaj się  :hug: 
Sama się też w tym zestawie zakochałam!

----------


## JAGODA 51

aglig dzieki Julka będzie baaaardzo szczęślwa.

----------


## Żelka

*W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji.*

_Licytacja trwa do 27.11 godz. 22.00_


*Stan Licytacji. 8040**zł* 

*tu oglądamy fanty http* 

*Anna Wiśniewska:**1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami -* *JAGODA51* *-* *70zł*
*2. Świąteczna karteczka.**JAGODA51* *-* *10 zł*
*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *EWKA 50 zł*
*4.Pudełeczko-* *ngel - 20 zł*

*Edzia*
*1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza -*_ 40 zł_
*2. Naszyjnik szaro-błękitny - Cena -* *klaraja - 60 zł*
*3. Breloczek - Cena* *Bpis 40 zł*

*Żelka*
*1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -**Zbigniew100 - 200 zł*
*2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm -* *Justynka 200 zł*
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena-* *kjuta - 150 zł*

*Malka*
*1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny -* *Qter- 250 zł* 
*2.Magiczna cytrynówka, MC, "złoto w płynie", 1 l - cena** niebieska 250 zł*


*AgnesK*
*1. Talerz lawenda - Cena* *swojaczka 30 zł*
*2. Talerz maki - Cena wywoławcza -* *Princesa 20 zł*
*3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena* *Bpis 30 zł*
*5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena* *Braza 30 zł*
*8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) -* *artmag - 15 zł*
*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena -* *Artmag - 20 zł*
*10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*
*11.Zawieszka na tee-lighty-Cena - Madzia11mk - 30 zł*

*KachnaP*
*1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena* *bpis 50 zł*
*2. nalewka z płatków róż, 0.5l - cena wywoławcza -UlaR 65zł*

*Dorbie*
*1. Robótka ręczna-* *DPS 30 zł*

*tutli_putli*
*1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - Cena* *Mojanio - 60 zł*
*2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena wywoławcza* *40 zł*
*3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena* *Rocia 20 zł*
*4. Kolczyki koral-* *ngel 30 zł*
*5. Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena* *moniha -50 zł*
*6. Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena* *ghost34 25 zł*


*Elfir*
*1.Roślina doniczkowa kalatei- Cena* *Wujek jamles-50z*


*DPS*
*1. Obrazek świąteczny -* *Mama Asi 30 zł*


*Aneta S*
*1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena -* *Karolina i Artur 55zł*
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *dorbie - 20zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia24m** -** 50zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -50zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena -* *Agduś 70zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza -* *10zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena* *Artmag 40zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena* *Sunflower 40zł*
*15.Pojemnik ceramiczny z aniołkiem-Cena wywoławcza- 30zł*
*16.Ramka "przecierana" na zdjęcia-Cena wywoławcza- kraania 35zł*
*17.Zestaw trzech obrazków - Cena - Pelargonia - 150zł*
_18. Antypoślizgowe rybki do wanny - cena wywoławcza -Karolcia14m -20zł_
_19. 3 wieszaczki samoprzylepne Eva Solo - cena wywoławcza - bpis 30zł_
_20. Zestaw 4 metalowych serduszek-zawieszek - cena - Princesa - 20zł_
_21. Szmaciana lalka - cena - Princesa - 50zł_
_22. Zestaw 3 drewnianych figurek na choinkę - cena - kachnaP- 110zł_
_23. Zestaw drewnianych czerwonych serduszek - cena - KachnaP - 40zł_
_24. Białe skrzydełka na choinkę - cena wywoławcza - betina71- 15zł_
_25. Białe serduszko = cena wywoławcza -tutli_putli 5zł_
_26. "Kryształowy" korek do wina - cena -anSi - 40zł_
_27. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 1 - cena wywoławcza -Karolina i Artur - 10zł_
_28. Szklane serduszko z metalową obwódką - cena wywoławcza Karolina i Artur 10zł_
_29. Metalowa gwiazdka -cena wywoławcza -tutli_putli 10zł_
_30. Zestaw czerwonych serduszek - cena wywoławcza -nemi 15zł_
_31. Anielskie skrzydełka - cena wywoławcza -betina71 15zł_
_32. Wieniec SIA - cena wywoławcza -słońce2 - 30zł_
_33. Czerwona gwiazdka - cena wywoławcza - tutli_putli 10zł_
_34. Złota ozdoba - cena wywoławcza - tutli_putli 5zł_
_35. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 2 - cena - azusa -25zł_
_36. Czerwono-szara filcowa gwiazdka - cena Justynka 20zł_
_37. Filcowe serduszko- cena wywoławcza julianna16 20zł_
_38. Łańcuszek złotych kulek - cena Princesa 15zł_
_39. Zestaw listków - cena wywoławcza Anna Wiśniewska - 30zł_
_40. Złota ozdoba z koralikami - cena Słońce2 20zł_
_41. Figurka złotego aniołka - cena Jagoda51 - 40zł_


*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena* *moniha - 130zł*


*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena* *DPS 105zł*
*2.Ramka na zdjęcie-Cena wywoławcza - 20zł*
*3.łopatki 3 komplet- Cena wywoławcza - MusiSieUdac 50zł*


*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *Anula68- 400zł*
*2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową-Cena - KasioMar 50zł*


*Lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-MarJel**- 5**5zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-**MarJel* *- 70zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena wywoławcza -* *Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena wywoławcza -* *ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza -* *10zł* 
*6.Nalewka śliwkowo-magiczna, 0,5l-Cena - TAR - 160zł* 


*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł*


*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena wywoławcza -** Tereska77-75ł*


*Ngel*
*1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena* *Nefer 150 zł*
*2. Świecznik na tee-lighty - cena* *anSi 25 zł*


*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek** -MagdaZZZ - 80*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena wywoławcza** 20 zł*
*3. Serduszka -* *lady in red* *-** 30 zł*


*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena -** swojaczka 60zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) -* *braza 35 zł*
*3. Kot aniołek - basiah2 40 zł*
*4.Kot pogromca choinki - Basiah2 - 100 zł*
*5.Serwetka, prawie kwadrat-cena - EZS 40zł*
*6. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 1 - cena wywoławcza -* 
*7. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 2 - cena wywoławcza -* 
*8. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 3 - cena wywoławcza -* 
_9. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 4 - cena wywoławcza -_ 


_Anev_
*1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena -**AniaS79 - 25 zł*

*yokasta*
*1.Książka kucharska - cena - Nelli Sza - 110 zł*
_2. Książka kucharska "Ciasta i desery" - cena wu - 35 zł_
_3. Kartka BN In excelsis Deo - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_4. Kartka BN Choinka - cena - Anula68- 20zł_
_5. Kartka BN Mikołaj z saniami - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_
_6. Kartka BN Zimowe miasto - cena wywoławcza - dziewcze - 10zł_
_7. Kartka BN Gwiazda betlejemska - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_8. Kartka BN Mikołaj przed domem - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_
_9. Kartka BN Stajenka - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_10. Kartka BN Kolaż - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_11. Kartka BN Świeczki - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_12. Kartka BN Aniołek - cena - anSi - 20zł_
_13. Kartka BN Mikołaj nad miastem - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_

_Gwoździk_
*1. "40-letnia" ..,khm procentowa, wódka Pepesza, 1l - cena wywoławcza 250 zł*

*mada1412*
*1.Konik retro, ręcznie szyty-Cena - Rasia - 150zł*

*kasia_sw*
*1.Wianek świateczny-Cena MarJel - 90zł*

*Dziewcze*
_1. Bajka na płycie winylowej - cena - AnetaS 100 zł_
_2. Komplet sztućców made in ZSRR - cena - blekitna - 45 zł_
_3. Lampion chromowany, 30 cm - cena - [email protected] - 100 zł_
_4. Czajniczek - cena wywoławcza - Justynka 70 zł_
_5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki - cena anSi- 90zł_

*Joliska*
_1. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł w grocie - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_2. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł przy huśtawce - cena - Tereska77 35 zł_
_3. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł polny - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_4. Zdjęcie "Sasanki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_ 
_5. Zdjęcie "Fiołki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_6. Zdjęcie "Suszek" - cena -tutli_putli 5zł_
_7. Zdjęcie "Groszek" - cena - dziewcze - 15zł_
_8. Zdjęcie "Francuz" - cena -dziewcze - 15zł_
_9. Zdjęcie "Droga Krzyżowa" - cena -kjuta - 15zł_

*AniaS79*
_1. Różowy bezrękawnik dziewczęcy, rozmiar 92cm - cena -Karolina i Artur - 25zł_

*Ol(g)a*
_1. Tryptyk Klimta - cena -ala106 - 170zł_
_2. Drewniana ramka na zdjęcie - cena wywoławcza - 10zł_

*Blekitna*
_1. 4 podkładki pod kubek "Bez", decoupage - cena Jagoda 51 - 30zł_
_2. Obrazek "Lawenda", decoupage - cena wywoławcza -TAR 15zł_
_3. Książka-poradnik J. Chmielewskiej - cena aka z Ina-25zł_
_4. Rękawiczki brązowe, jednopalczaste - cena wywoławcza -5zł_

*Gabriela*
_1. Krem do rąk Weleda - cena wywoławcza -anSi 30zł_

*Ragazza*
_1. 2 grafiki Szczecin - cena anev -_ _70 zł_ 
_2. 3 obrazki z misiami - cena - Kontradmirał86 - 60 zł_
_3. Zestaw nadmorski - cena Rynka - 20 zł_

*Tola*
_1. Nalewka-pigwówka, 0.7l, rocznik 2010 - cena - Zbigniew100 - 400 zł_

*Karolina i Artur*
_1. Nalewka pigwowa, rocznik 2010, 0.5l - cena - ngel 80zł_
_2. Nalewka wiśniowa, rocznik 2011, 0.5l - martadela - 75zł_

*[email protected]*
_1. Książka kucharska R. Sowy z autografem autora - cena -KasioMar- 50zł_

*Jannasia*
_1. Zegar zdobiony decoupage- cena wywoławcza - 50zł_

*Cronin*
_1. Malowana butelka - cena wywoławcza -blekitna - 25zł_
_2. Zestaw 6 długich szklanek - cena wywoławcza -20zł_

*Jagoda51*
_1. Książka "Awangarda w cieniu Jałty" z autografem - cena -Tola - 50zł_
_2. Książka "Polskie Boże Narodzenie" - cena -ngel - 50zł_
*3. Rysunek w ołówku - Cena wywoławcza -* *aglig 20zł*

*UlaR*
_1. Naszyjnik z zawieszkami - cena -dżempel 30zł_
_2. Łańcuch 120 cm- cena -Rasia -20zł_
_3. Kolczyki + zawieszka-cena wywoławcza -15zł_
_4. Kolczyki filoletowe Stalarki-cena -Nelli Sza - 10zł_

_e-mól_
_1. Poszewka na jaśka - cena - bpis 50zł_
_2. Buty narciarskie rozmiar 27-27.5 - cena wywoławcza - 111zł_
_3. Nóż elektryczny Clatronic - cena wywoławcza -33zł_
*4. Roleta rzymska 1 (bez haczyków) - cena wywoławcza -44zł*
*5. Roleta rzymska 2 - cena wywoławcza -44zł*

*Princesa*
*1. Zegar - cena wywoławcza - 30zł*
*2. Film "Zemsta futrzaków" - cena - Klaraja - 10zł*
*3. Biały kubek z dowolnym nadrukiem - cena wywoławcza - 10zł*
*4.**Kubek magiczny z dowolnym nadrukiem w kolorze granatowym - cena - 20zł*
*5. Pokrowiec polarowy na telefon - cena wywoławcza - moniha 20zł*
*6. Drewniana maska do zawieszenia- cena wywoławcza - 50zł*


*dżempel*
*1.Pierniczki świateczne - cena wywoławcza - kjuta 50zł*


*amonite*
*1. Świateczne skrzaty-para- Cena - Princesa**- 120zł*

*MagdaZZZ*
*1.Lampa stojąca-cena - Rasia- 90zł*
*2.Bluzeczka "Prada" roz. M - cena wywoławcza - 50zł*

_Senmon_
_1. Sukienka niebieska, rozmiar uniwersalny - cena -madzia11mk - 35zł_

_Rasia_
*1. Wachlarz z pawich piór, Indie - cena - dziewcze - 60zł* 
_2. Pachnący złoty zestaw - cena -betina71- 40zł_
_3. Szopka, deska + glina - cena -kjuta- 40zł_
_4. Zestaw świątecznych pudełek prezentowych Mikołaj - cena -dżempel - 40zł_

*ala106*
*1. 4 zdjęcia, fot. W.Wożniak- Cena wywoławcza - blekitna 50zł*

_Paula_71_
_1. Romantyczne szmaciankowe serce - cena - Lady in Red - 20zł_

_KasioMar_
_1. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 1 - cena wywoławczaaglig - 20zł_
_2. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 2 - cena wywoławcza10z_
_3. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 3 - cena wywoławcza10z_
_4. Rosenthal, filiżanka + spodeczek - cena wywoławcza - kjuta- 130zł_

_Jamles_
_1. 20 nasion pomidorów "amiszów" - cena -zopafisa -35zł_

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

Zestaw listków od Anety (nr 39 na jej liście) za 30 zł poproszę.

----------


## Princesa

Dla mnie w takim razie jeszcze: 

*Aneta S*

_20. Zestaw 4 metalowych serduszek-zawieszek - cena wywoławcza 15 zl_

za 20 zł


_38. Łańcuszek złotych kulek - cena wywoławcza 10zł_

za 15 zł

----------


## Princesa

amonite
1. Świateczne skrzaty-para- Cena 

za 120

i jeszcze Aneta S.

21. Szmaciana lalka - cena - 

 za 50 zł

----------


## anSi

> to ja jeszcze raz spróbuję 
> Ślicznie proszę o ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki od *Dziewcze*  za 85 zł


Może powalczmy  :smile:  Co powiesz Julianno na 90?  :smile: 
a tu gotowiec:
*5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki - cena* *AnSi - 90zł*

----------


## KasioMar

To ja poproszę:
[email protected] 1. Książka kucharska R. Sowy z autografem autora - 50zł
Nitubaga 2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową - 50zł
Rasia 2. Pachnący złoty zestaw - 35zł
 :big grin: 
Pozdrawiam
Kasia

----------


## joliska

Jest 8000

----------


## nemi

:wave:   :wave:   :wave: 

To teraz walczymy o 11.000!!!

----------


## Princesa

> To teraz walczymy o 11.000!!!


To samo chciałam napisać  :wave:

----------


## aneta s

*   huraaaaaaa*
 :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:

----------


## tereska77

od Joliska

2. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł przy huśtawce - cena - Rasia 30 zł

przebijam na 35zł

----------


## rasia

Lampa od MagdyZZZ - 90,-

----------


## tereska77

taki krotki post napisalam, a tyle sie wydarzylo w tym czasie :big grin: 
 :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:

----------


## betina71

> *Betina71* nie gniewaj się 
> Sama się też w tym zestawie zakochałam!


Abso, abso, absolutnie się nie gniewam ............ 
Jak to z miłością ........... bywa ,że sa nieszczęsliwe - jak moja  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

...... pachnący złoty zestaw od *rasi* za *40zł*

----------


## Żelka

O żesz!!!  :wave:

----------


## KasioMar

przebijam na 50,-
 :Lol: 

Rasia 2. Pachnący złoty zestaw - 50zł

Pozdrawiam
Kasia

----------


## EDZIA

Poszliście jak burza suuuuupeeeerr!!!! :wave: 

Uśmiech Franusia,,,BEZCENNY :yes: 

Dzięki Żelko

----------


## joliska

*W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji.*

_Licytacja trwa do 27.11 godz. 22.00_


*Stan Licytacji. 8145**zł* 

*tu oglądamy fanty http* 

*Anna Wiśniewska:**1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami -* *JAGODA51* *-* *70zł*
*2. Świąteczna karteczka.**JAGODA51* *-* *10 zł*
*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *EWKA 50 zł*
*4.Pudełeczko-* *ngel - 20 zł*

*Edzia*
*1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza -*_ 40 zł_
*2. Naszyjnik szaro-błękitny - Cena -* *klaraja - 60 zł*
*3. Breloczek - Cena* *Bpis 40 zł*

*Żelka*
*1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -**Zbigniew100 - 200 zł*
*2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm -* *Justynka 200 zł*
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena-* *kjuta - 150 zł*

*Malka*
*1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny -* *Qter- 250 zł* 
*2.Magiczna cytrynówka, MC, "złoto w płynie", 1 l - cena** niebieska 250 zł*


*AgnesK*
*1. Talerz lawenda - Cena* *swojaczka 30 zł*
*2. Talerz maki - Cena -* *Princesa 20 zł*
*3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena wywoławcza -* *15 zł*
*4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena* *Bpis 30 zł*
*5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena* *Braza 30 zł*
*8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) -* *artmag - 15 zł*
*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena -* *Artmag - 20 zł*
*10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*
*11.Zawieszka na tee-lighty-Cena - Madzia11mk - 30 zł*

*KachnaP*
*1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena* *bpis 50 zł*
*2. nalewka z płatków róż, 0.5l - cena -UlaR 65zł*

*Dorbie*
*1. Robótka ręczna-* *DPS 30 zł*

*tutli_putli*
*1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - Cena* *Mojanio - 60 zł*
*2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena wywoławcza* *40 zł*
*3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena* *Rocia 20 zł*
*4. Kolczyki koral-* *ngel 30 zł*
*5. Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena* *moniha -50 zł*
*6. Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena* *ghost34 25 zł*


*Elfir*
*1.Roślina doniczkowa kalatei- Cena* *Wujek jamles-50z*


*DPS*
*1. Obrazek świąteczny -* *Mama Asi 30 zł*


*Aneta S*
*1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena -* *Karolina i Artur 55zł*
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *dorbie - 20zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia24m** -** 50zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -50zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena -* *Agduś 70zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza -* *10zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena* *Artmag 40zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena* *Sunflower 40zł*
*15.Pojemnik ceramiczny z aniołkiem-Cena wywoławcza- 30zł*
*16.Ramka "przecierana" na zdjęcia-Cena wywoławcza- kraania 35zł*
*17.Zestaw trzech obrazków - Cena - Pelargonia - 150zł*
_18. Antypoślizgowe rybki do wanny - cena wywoławcza -Karolcia14m -20zł_
_19. 3 wieszaczki samoprzylepne Eva Solo - cena wywoławcza - bpis 30zł_
_20. Zestaw 4 metalowych serduszek-zawieszek - cena - Princesa - 20zł_
_21. Szmaciana lalka - cena - Princesa - 50zł_
_22. Zestaw 3 drewnianych figurek na choinkę - cena - kachnaP- 110zł_
_23. Zestaw drewnianych czerwonych serduszek - cena - KachnaP - 40zł_
_24. Białe skrzydełka na choinkę - cena - betina71- 15zł_
_25. Białe serduszko - cena -tutli_putli 5zł_
_26. "Kryształowy" korek do wina - cena -anSi - 40zł_
_27. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 1 - cena wywoławcza -Karolina i Artur - 10zł_
_28. Szklane serduszko z metalową obwódką - cena Karolina i Artur 10zł_
_29. Metalowa gwiazdka -cena -tutli_putli 10zł_
_30. Zestaw czerwonych serduszek - cena -nemi 15zł_
_31. Anielskie skrzydełka - cena -betina71 15zł_
_32. Wieniec SIA - cena -słońce2 - 30zł_
_33. Czerwona gwiazdka - cena - tutli_putli 10zł_
_34. Złota ozdoba - cena - tutli_putli 5zł_
_35. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 2 - cena - azusa -25zł_
_36. Czerwono-szara filcowa gwiazdka - cena Justynka 20zł_
_37. Filcowe serduszko- cena wywoławcza julianna16 20zł_
_38. Łańcuszek złotych kulek - cena Princesa 15zł_
_39. Zestaw listków - cena Anna Wiśniewska - 30zł_
_40. Złota ozdoba z koralikami - cena Słońce2 20zł_
_41. Figurka złotego aniołka - cena Jagoda51 - 40zł_


*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena* *Kruela - 150zł*


*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena* *DPS 105zł*
*2.Ramka na zdjęcie-Cena wywoławcza - 20zł*
*3.łopatki 3 komplet- Cena - MusiSieUdac 50zł*


*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *Anula68- 400zł*
*2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową-Cena - Kruela 60zł*


*Lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-MarJel**- 5**5zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-**MarJel* *- 70zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena -* *Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena -* *ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza -* *10zł* 
*6.Nalewka śliwkowo-magiczna, 0,5l-Cena - TAR - 160zł* 


*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł*


*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena -** Tereska77-75ł*


*Ngel*
*1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena* *Nefer 150 zł*
*2. Świecznik na tee-lighty - cena* *anSi 25 zł*


*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek** -MagdaZZZ - 80*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena wywoławcza** 20 zł*
*3. Serduszka -* *lady in red* *-** 30 zł*


*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena -** swojaczka 60zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) -* *braza 35 zł*
*3. Kot aniołek - basiah2 40 zł*
*4.Kot pogromca choinki - Basiah2 - 100 zł*
*5.Serwetka, prawie kwadrat-cena - EZS 40zł*
*6. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 1 - cena wywoławcza - 10zł*
*7. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 2 - cena wywoławcza - 10zł*
*8. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 3 - cena wywoławcza - 10zł*
_9. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 4 - cena wywoławcza - 10zł_


_Anev_
*1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena -**AniaS79 - 25 zł*

*yokasta*
*1.Książka kucharska - cena - Nelli Sza - 110 zł*
_2. Książka kucharska "Ciasta i desery" - cena wu - 35 zł_
_3. Kartka BN In excelsis Deo - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_4. Kartka BN Choinka - cena - Anula68- 20zł_
_5. Kartka BN Mikołaj z saniami - cena - JAGODA51 10zł_
_6. Kartka BN Zimowe miasto - cena - dziewcze - 10zł_
_7. Kartka BN Gwiazda betlejemska - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_8. Kartka BN Mikołaj przed domem - cena - JAGODA51 10zł_
_9. Kartka BN Stajenka - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_10. Kartka BN Kolaż - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_11. Kartka BN Świeczki - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_12. Kartka BN Aniołek - cena - anSi - 20zł_
_13. Kartka BN Mikołaj nad miastem - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_

_Gwoździk_
*1. "40-letnia" ..,khm procentowa, wódka Pepesza, 1l - cena wywoławcza 250 zł*

*mada1412*
*1.Konik retro, ręcznie szyty-Cena - Rasia - 150zł*

*kasia_sw*
*1.Wianek świateczny-Cena Galka - 100zł*

*Dziewcze*
_1. Bajka na płycie winylowej - cena - AnetaS 100 zł_
_2. Komplet sztućców made in ZSRR - cena - blekitna - 45 zł_
_3. Lampion chromowany, 30 cm - cena - [email protected] - 100 zł_
_4. Czajniczek - cena wywoławcza - Justynka 70 zł_
_5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki - cena anSi- 90zł_

*Joliska*
_1. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł w grocie - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_2. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł przy huśtawce - cena - Tereska77 35 zł_
_3. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł polny - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_4. Zdjęcie "Sasanki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_ 
_5. Zdjęcie "Fiołki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_6. Zdjęcie "Suszek" - cena -tutli_putli 5zł_
_7. Zdjęcie "Groszek" - cena - dziewcze - 15zł_
_8. Zdjęcie "Francuz" - cena -dziewcze - 15zł_
_9. Zdjęcie "Droga Krzyżowa" - cena -kjuta - 15zł_

*AniaS79*
_1. Różowy bezrękawnik dziewczęcy, rozmiar 92cm - cena -Karolina i Artur - 25zł_

*Ol(g)a*
_1. Tryptyk Klimta - cena -ala106 - 170zł_
_2. Drewniana ramka na zdjęcie - cena wywoławcza - 10zł_

*Blekitna*
_1. 4 podkładki pod kubek "Bez", decoupage - cena Jagoda 51 - 30zł_
_2. Obrazek "Lawenda", decoupage - cena -TAR 15zł_
_3. Książka-poradnik J. Chmielewskiej - cena aka z Ina-25zł_
_4. Rękawiczki brązowe, jednopalczaste - cena wywoławcza -5zł_

*Gabriela*
_1. Krem do rąk Weleda - cena -anSi 30zł_

*Ragazza*
_1. 2 grafiki Szczecin - cena anev -_ _70 zł_ 
_2. 3 obrazki z misiami - cena - Kontradmirał86 - 60 zł_
_3. Zestaw nadmorski - cena Rynka - 20 zł_

*Tola*
_1. Nalewka-pigwówka, 0.7l, rocznik 2010 - cena - Zbigniew100 - 400 zł_

*Karolina i Artur*
_1. Nalewka pigwowa, rocznik 2010, 0.5l - cena - ngel 80zł_
_2. Nalewka wiśniowa, rocznik 2011, 0.5l - martadela - 75zł_

*[email protected]*
_1. Książka kucharska R. Sowy z autografem autora - cena -KasioMar- 50zł_

*Jannasia*
_1. Zegar zdobiony decoupage- cena wywoławcza - 50zł_

*Cronin*
_1. Malowana butelka - cena -blekitna - 25zł_
_2. Zestaw 6 długich szklanek - cena wywoławcza -20zł_

*Jagoda51*
_1. Książka "Awangarda w cieniu Jałty" z autografem - cena -Tola - 50zł_
_2. Książka "Polskie Boże Narodzenie" - cena -ngel - 50zł_
*3. Rysunek w ołówku - Cena -* *aglig 20zł*

*UlaR*
_1. Naszyjnik z zawieszkami - cena -dżempel 30zł_
_2. Łańcuch 120 cm- cena -Rasia -20zł_
_3. Kolczyki + zawieszka-cena wywoławcza -15zł_
_4. Kolczyki filoletowe Stalarki-cena -Nelli Sza - 10zł_

_e-mól_
_1. Poszewka na jaśka - cena - bpis 50zł_
_2. Buty narciarskie rozmiar 27-27.5 - cena wywoławcza - 111zł_
_3. Nóż elektryczny Clatronic - cena wywoławcza -33zł_
*4. Rolety rzymskie 2 szt.- 1 (bez haczyków) - cena wywoławcza -44zł*


*Princesa*
*1. Zegar - cena wywoławcza - 30zł*
*2. Film "Zemsta futrzaków" - cena - Klaraja - 10zł*
*3. Biały kubek z dowolnym nadrukiem - cena wywoławcza - 10zł*
*4.**Kubek magiczny z dowolnym nadrukiem w kolorze granatowym - cena - 20zł*
*5. Pokrowiec polarowy na telefon - cena - moniha 20zł*
*6. Drewniana maska do zawieszenia- cena wywoławcza - 50zł*


*dżempel*
*1.Pierniczki świateczne - cena - kjuta 50zł*


*amonite*
*1. Świateczne skrzaty-para- Cena - Princesa**- 120zł*

*MagdaZZZ*
*1.Lampa stojąca-cena - anSi- 95zł*
*2.Bluzeczka "Prada" roz. M - cena wywoławcza - 50zł*

_Senmon_
_1. Sukienka niebieska, rozmiar uniwersalny - cena -madzia11mk - 35zł_

_Rasia_
*1. Wachlarz z pawich piór, Indie - cena - dziewcze - 60zł* 
_2. Pachnący złoty zestaw - cena -Kruela- 70zł_
_3. Szopka, deska + glina - cena -kjuta- 60zł_
_4. Zestaw świątecznych pudełek prezentowych Mikołaj - cena -dżempel - 40zł_

*ala106*
*1. 4 zdjęcia, fot. W.Wożniak- Cena wywoławcza - blekitna 50zł*

_Paula_71_
_1. Romantyczne szmaciankowe serce - cena - Lady in Red - 20zł_

_KasioMar_
_1. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 1 - cena - aglig - 20zł_
_2. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 2 - cena wywoławcza10z_
_3. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 3 - cena wywoławcza10z_
_4. Rosenthal, filiżanka + spodeczek - cena - kjuta- 130zł_

_Jamles_
_1. 20 nasion pomidorów "amiszów" - cena -zopafisa -35zł_

----------


## Żelka

**

----------


## Redakcja

*Uroczyście oznajmiamy: Zebraliście 8 tys. zł. Jak szybko to się stało, w jak wspaniałej formie... cóż powiedzieć - jesteście niezwykli.
Ale to nie koniec. Licytacja trwa do niedzieli. Przydadzą się uszka, reszta pójdzie zapewne na turnus rehabilitacyjny. Na pewno będą to pieniądze dobrze wydane na małego bohatera, który chce żyć na 100 procent. Do niedzieli... 
*

----------


## AgnesK

Kochani, cudowni ludzie jesteście!!!!! :hug: 
Kochana Redakcjo, dziękujemy z całego serca..

A Franio patrzy na to wszystko z niedowierzaniem... :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Nieee, Aga, taka fotka mogła być zanim Redakcja dała zielone światełko, teraz zdecydowanie bardziej pasuje Ten Jajcarz u góry! *FRANIO RULES!!!*

----------


## anSi

Lampa od MagdyZZZ za 95  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

> Lampa od MagdyZZZ za 95


 :hug:

----------


## AgnesK

> Nieee, Aga, taka fotka mogła być zanim Redakcja dała zielone światełko, teraz zdecydowanie bardziej pasuje Ten Jajcarz u góry! *FRANIO RULES!!!*


No doooobra :smile: 



Teraz lepiej? :hug:

----------


## braza

Ależ On fajny!!!!!!  :big grin:  Buziaki

----------


## KasioMar

> Teraz lepiej?


 Cudo i Słodziak!! :big grin:  :yes:  
Całusy dla Frania!!!

----------


## Kruela

I ja dołączę do licytacji  :smile: 

Nalewka Nefer malinowa 150 i przepis na nalewkę od Nitubagi za 60  :smile:

----------


## Agduś

Cena wywoławcza za zestawy biżuterii? No niech będzie 10 zł za każdy.

----------


## hazeleyes1982

*Franio*, super ze Cie w koncu poznałam :smile:  Jestes przesliczny, wiesz?

Przebijam: Szopka, deska + glina - (od *rasi* ) na 50 zł

----------


## MagdaZZZ

aaaale cudowny chłopaczek

----------


## Princesa

Strasznie kochany jest  :hug:

----------


## galka

wianek świąteczny od kasi_sw -100 zł :smile:

----------


## lasche

mamy 8000 HURRA  :smile:   :smile:  a Franio to niezły rozrabiaka  :smile:  fantastycznie się patrzy na uśmiechnięte dziecko ...no dobra ja lubię jeszcze te śpiące  :wink:

----------


## Kruela

Poproszę zestaw złoty pachnący Rasiowy  :smile:  za 70  :smile:

----------


## kjuta

Rasia 3, szopka 60zł

*Franus* milo Cie poznac  :wave:

----------


## Żelka

*Aga* taaak!  :yes:

----------


## bpis

Chętnie przygarnę kartki od* yokasty*:

  7. Kartka BN Gwiazda betlejemska  za 10zł
10. Kartka BN Kolaż  za 10zł

----------


## joliska

*W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji.*

_Licytacja trwa do 27.11 godz. 22.00_


*Stan Licytacji. 8430**zł* 

*tu oglądamy fanty http* 

*Anna Wiśniewska:**1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami -* *JAGODA51* *-* *70zł*
*2. Świąteczna karteczka.**JAGODA51* *-* *10 zł*
*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *EWKA 50 zł*
*4.Pudełeczko-* *ngel - 20 zł*

*Edzia*
*1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza -*_ bosia 50 zł_
*2. Naszyjnik szaro-błękitny - Cena -* *klaraja - 60 zł*
*3. Breloczek - Cena* *Bpis 40 zł*

*Żelka*
*1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -**Zbigniew100 - 200 zł*
*2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm -* *Justynka 200 zł*
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena-* *kjuta - 150 zł*

*Malka*
*1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny -* *Ivonesca- 260 zł* 
*2.Magiczna cytrynówka, MC, "złoto w płynie", 1 l - cena** niebieska 250 zł*


*AgnesK*
*1. Talerz lawenda - Cena* *swojaczka 30 zł*
*2. Talerz maki - Cena -* *Princesa 20 zł*
*3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena -* *Aglig - 20 zł*
*4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena* *Bpis 30 zł*
*5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena* *Braza 30 zł*
*8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) -* *artmag - 15 zł*
*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena -* *Artmag - 20 zł*
*10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*
*11.Zawieszka na tee-lighty-Cena - Madzia11mk - 30 zł*

*KachnaP*
*1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena* *bpis 50 zł*
*2. nalewka z płatków róż, 0.5l - cena -UlaR 65zł*

*Dorbie*
*1. Robótka ręczna-* *DPS 30 zł*

*tutli_putli*
*1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - Cena* *Mojanio - 60 zł*
*2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena wywoławcza* *40 zł*
*3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena* *Rocia 20 zł*
*4. Kolczyki koral-* *ngel 30 zł*
*5. Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena* *moniha -50 zł*
*6. Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena* *ghost34 25 zł*


*Elfir*
*1.Roślina doniczkowa kalatei- Cena* *adi_ -70z*


*DPS*
*1. Obrazek świąteczny -* *Mama Asi 30 zł*


*Aneta S*
*1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena -* *Karolina i Artur 55zł*
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *dorbie - 20zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia24m** -** 50zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -50zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena -* *Agduś 70zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza -* *10zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena* *Artmag 40zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena* *Sunflower 40zł*
*15.Pojemnik ceramiczny z aniołkiem-Cena wywoławcza- 30zł*
*16.Ramka "przecierana" na zdjęcia-Cena wywoławcza- kraania 35zł*
*17.Zestaw trzech obrazków - Cena - Pelargonia - 150zł*
_18. Antypoślizgowe rybki do wanny - cena wywoławcza -Karolcia14m -20zł_
_19. 3 wieszaczki samoprzylepne Eva Solo - cena wywoławcza - bpis 30zł_
_20. Zestaw 4 metalowych serduszek-zawieszek - cena - Princesa - 20zł_
_21. Szmaciana lalka - cena - Princesa - 50zł_
_22. Zestaw 3 drewnianych figurek na choinkę - cena - kachnaP- 110zł_
_23. Zestaw drewnianych czerwonych serduszek - cena - KachnaP - 40zł_
_24. Białe skrzydełka na choinkę - cena - betina71- 15zł_
_25. Białe serduszko - cena -tutli_putli 5zł_
_26. "Kryształowy" korek do wina - cena -anSi - 40zł_
_27. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 1 - cena wywoławcza -Karolina i Artur - 10zł_
_28. Szklane serduszko z metalową obwódką - cena Karolina i Artur 10zł_
_29. Metalowa gwiazdka -cena -tutli_putli 10zł_
_30. Zestaw czerwonych serduszek - cena -nemi 15zł_
_31. Anielskie skrzydełka - cena -betina71 15zł_
_32. Wieniec SIA - cena -słońce2 - 30zł_
_33. Czerwona gwiazdka - cena - tutli_putli 10zł_
_34. Złota ozdoba - cena - tutli_putli 5zł_
_35. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 2 - cena - azusa -25zł_
_36. Czerwono-szara filcowa gwiazdka - cena Justynka 20zł_
_37. Filcowe serduszko- cena wywoławcza julianna16 20zł_
_38. Łańcuszek złotych kulek - cena Princesa 15zł_
_39. Zestaw listków - cena Anna Wiśniewska - 30zł_
_40. Złota ozdoba z koralikami - cena Słońce2 20zł_
_41. Figurka złotego aniołka - cena Jagoda51 - 40zł_


*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena* *Kruela - 150zł*


*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena* *DPS 105zł*
*2.Ramka na zdjęcie-Cena wywoławcza - 20zł*
*3.łopatki 3 komplet- Cena - MusiSieUdac 50zł*


*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *Anula68- 400zł*
*2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową-Cena - Kruela 60zł*


*Lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-MarJel**- 5**5zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-**MarJel* *- 70zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena -* *Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena -* *ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza -* *10zł* 
*6.Nalewka śliwkowo-magiczna, 0,5l-Cena - TAR - 160zł* 


*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł*


*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena -** Tereska77-75ł*


*Ngel*
*1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena* *Nefer 150 zł*
*2. Świecznik na tee-lighty - cena* *anSi 25 zł*


*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek** -MagdaZZZ - 80*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena basiah2 -3**0 zł*
*3. Serduszka -* *lady in red* *-** 30 zł*


*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena -** swojaczka 60zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) -* *braza 35 zł*
*3. Kot aniołek - basiah2 40 zł*
*4.Kot pogromca choinki - Basiah2 - 100 zł*
*5.Serwetka, prawie kwadrat-cena - EZS 40zł*
Kółko plastyczne z Gimnazjum Społecznego im. Lady Sue Ryder w Woli Batorskiej podarawało przez Agduś:
*6. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 1 - cena wywoławcza - 10zł*
*7. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 2 - cena wywoławcza - 10zł*
*8. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 3 - cena wywoławcza - 10zł*
_9. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 4 - cena wywoławcza - 10zł_


_Anev_
*1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena -**AniaS79 - 25 zł*

*yokasta*
*1.Książka kucharska - cena - Nelli Sza - 110 zł*
_2. Książka kucharska "Ciasta i desery" - cena wu - 35 zł_
_3. Kartka BN In excelsis Deo - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_4. Kartka BN Choinka - cena - Anula68- 20zł_
_5. Kartka BN Mikołaj z saniami - cena - JAGODA51 10zł_
_6. Kartka BN Zimowe miasto - cena - dziewcze - 10zł_
_7. Kartka BN Gwiazda betlejemska - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_8. Kartka BN Mikołaj przed domem - cena - JAGODA51 10zł_
_9. Kartka BN Stajenka - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_10. Kartka BN Kolaż - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_11. Kartka BN Świeczki - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_
_12. Kartka BN Aniołek - cena - anSi - 20zł_
_13. Kartka BN Mikołaj nad miastem - cena wywoławcza - 5zł_

_Gwoździk_
*1. "40-letnia" ..,khm procentowa, wódka Pepesza, 1l - cena wywoławcza 250 zł*

*mada1412*
*1.Konik retro, ręcznie szyty-Cena - Rasia - 150zł*

*kasia_sw*
*1.Wianek świateczny-Cena Galka - 100zł*

*Dziewcze*
_1. Bajka na płycie winylowej - cena - AnetaS 100 zł_
_2. Komplet sztućców made in ZSRR - cena - blekitna - 45 zł_
_3. Lampion chromowany, 30 cm - cena - [email protected] - 100 zł_
_4. Czajniczek - cena - Justynka 70 zł_
*5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki - cena julianna16 - 100zł*

*Joliska*
_1. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł w grocie - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_2. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł przy huśtawce - cena - Tereska77 35 zł_
_3. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł polny - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_4. Zdjęcie "Sasanki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_ 
_5. Zdjęcie "Fiołki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_6. Zdjęcie "Suszek" - cena -tutli_putli 5zł_
_7. Zdjęcie "Groszek" - cena - dziewcze - 15zł_
_8. Zdjęcie "Francuz" - cena -dziewcze - 15zł_
_9. Zdjęcie "Droga Krzyżowa" - cena -kjuta - 15zł_

*AniaS79*
_1. Różowy bezrękawnik dziewczęcy, rozmiar 92cm - cena -Karolina i Artur - 25zł_

*Ol(g)a*
_1. Tryptyk Klimta - cena -ala106- 190zł_
_2. Drewniana ramka na zdjęcie - cena Rocia - 15zł_

*Blekitna*
_1. 4 podkładki pod kubek "Bez", decoupage - cena Jagoda 51 - 30zł_
_2. Obrazek "Lawenda", decoupage - cena -TAR 15zł_
_3. Książka-poradnik J. Chmielewskiej - cena aka z Ina-25zł_
_4. Rękawiczki brązowe, jednopalczaste - cena wywoławcza -5zł_

*Gabriela*
_1. Krem do rąk Weleda - cena -anSi 30zł_

*Ragazza*
_1. 2 grafiki Szczecin - cena anev -_ _70 zł_ 
_2. 3 obrazki z misiami - cena - Kontradmirał86 - 60 zł_
_3. Zestaw nadmorski - cena Rynka - 20 zł_

*Tola*
_1. Nalewka-pigwówka, 0.7l, rocznik 2010 - cena - Zbigniew100 - 400 zł_

*Karolina i Artur*
_1. Nalewka pigwowa, rocznik 2010, 0.5l - cena - ngel 80zł_
_2. Nalewka wiśniowa, rocznik 2011, 0.5l - martadela - 100zł_

*[email protected]*
_1. Książka kucharska R. Sowy z autografem autora - cena -KasioMar- 50zł_

*Jannasia*
_1. Zegar zdobiony decoupage- cena wywoławcza - 50zł_

*Cronin*
_1. Malowana butelka - cena -blekitna - 25zł_
_2. Zestaw 6 długich szklanek - cena wywoławcza -20zł_

*Jagoda51*
_1. Książka "Awangarda w cieniu Jałty" z autografem - cena -Tola - 50zł_
_2. Książka "Polskie Boże Narodzenie" - cena -ngel - 50zł_
*3. Rysunek w ołówku - Cena -* *Grand 50zł*

*UlaR*
_1. Naszyjnik z zawieszkami - cena -dżempel 30zł_
_2. Łańcuch 120 cm- cena -Rasia -20zł_
_3. Kolczyki + zawieszka-cena wywoławcza -15zł_
_4. Kolczyki filoletowe Stalarki-cena -Nelli Sza - 10zł_

_e-mól_
_1. Poszewka na jaśka - cena - bpis 50zł_
_2. Buty narciarskie rozmiar 27-27.5 - cena wywoławcza - 111zł_
_3. Nóż elektryczny Clatronic - cena wywoławcza -33zł_
*4. Rolety rzymskie 2 szt.- 1 (bez haczyków) - cena wywoławcza -44zł*


*Princesa*
*1. Zegar - cena wywoławcza - 30zł*
*2. Film "Zemsta futrzaków" - cena - Klaraja - 10zł*
*3. Biały kubek z dowolnym nadrukiem - cena wywoławcza - 10zł*
*4.**Kubek magiczny z dowolnym nadrukiem w kolorze granatowym - cena - 20zł*
*5. Pokrowiec polarowy na telefon - cena - moniha 20zł*
*6. Drewniana maska do zawieszenia- cena wywoławcza - 50zł*


*dżempel*
*1.Pierniczki świateczne - cena - kjuta 50zł*


*amonite*
*1. Świateczne skrzaty-para- Cena - Princesa**- 120zł*

*MagdaZZZ*
*1.Lampa stojąca-cena - anSi- 95zł*
*2.Bluzeczka "Prada" roz. M - cena wywoławcza - 50zł*

_Senmon_
_1. Sukienka niebieska, rozmiar uniwersalny - cena -madzia11mk - 35zł_

_Rasia_
*1. Wachlarz z pawich piór, Indie - cena - dziewcze - 60zł* 
_2. Pachnący złoty zestaw - cena -Kruela- 70zł_
_3. Szopka, deska + glina - cena -hazeleyes1982- 85zł_
_4. Zestaw świątecznych pudełek prezentowych Mikołaj - cena -dżempel - 40zł_

*ala106*
*1. 4 zdjęcia, fot. W.Wożniak- Cena wywoławcza - blekitna 50zł*

_Paula_71_
_1. Romantyczne szmaciankowe serce - cena - ivonesca - 30zł_

_KasioMar_
_1. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 1 - cena - aglig - 20zł_
_2. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 2 - cena - MagdaZZZ -20zł_
_3. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 3 - cena wywoławcza10zł_
_4. Rosenthal, filiżanka + spodeczek - cena - kjuta- 130zł_

_Jamles_
_1. 20 nasion pomidorów "amiszów" - cena -zopafisa -35zł_

_Asiulkowo_
_1. 2 koniki - cena wywoławcza -10zł_

----------


## julianna16

> Może powalczmy  Co powiesz Julianno na 90?


 :big grin:  Miła AnSi, choć marna ze mnie wojowniczka, to dla Kochanego Franusia sięgnę po oręże  :wink:  i proponuję 100 zł. Tyle jeszcze udźwignę  :smile: .
*Moc buziaków dla Frania i serdeczności dla wszystkich*  :hug: 
a tu gotowiec  :wink: :
od *Dziewcze*
_5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki - cena julianna16 - 100zł_

----------


## hazeleyes1982

*kjuta*,sorki ale siła wyzsza :hug: 
przebijam szopke od *rasi*: 70 zł.

----------


## kjuta

nie tak łatwo  :hug: 
rasia, 3 szopka 80 zł

----------


## hazeleyes1982

85 zł  :yes:   :hug: 
Franiu, to za ten piekny usmiech :smile: 

P.S. szopka *rasi*

----------


## Rocia

To ja poproszę ramkę od Ol(g)i za 15 zł.

Pozdrowienia dla Franusia  :smile:

----------


## bosia

Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty od Edzi za 50 zl poprosze  :smile:

----------


## Ivonesca

to ja poproszę 
Paula - serce 30 zł
ol(g)a - 3x Klimt 180 zł 
malka - ikona 260 zł

----------


## MagdaZZZ

To ja poprosze jeszcze skrzydałka motyla (poz. 2) od *KasioMar* za *20zł*

----------


## martadela

:smile: 
to ja przebiję samą siebie  :wink: 
Karolina i Artur
2. Nalewka wiśniowa, rocznik 2011, 0.5l - martadela - 100zł

----------


## Agduś

Proszę, jeśli można, o zaznaczenie, że wystawione przeze mnie komplety biżuterii (+ breloczek - ludzik z koralików) są od kółka plastycznego z Gimnazjum im. Lady Sue Ryder.

----------


## adi_

a ja poprosze roslinke od elifer  wujek walnol 50 zl podbijam  70 moja propozycja

----------


## ala106

To ja Tryptyk Klimta od Ol(g)i za 190 zł.  :Lol:

----------


## aglig

*AgnesK
**3. Talerz słoneczniki -  20** zł*

Pragnę delikatnie zwrócić uwagę, że są jeszcze rzeczy których nikt nie licytuje. Szkoda by było żeby ich nikt nie przygarnął  :tongue:

----------


## Żelka

*joliska, EDZIA* w razie by mnie nie było, to mam kłopot z Netem. U nas straszna mgła i wtedy nie zawsze udaje mi się łączyć, ale będę probować. Buziaki Kochane Nasze Mróweczki!  :wink:

----------


## joliska

U mnie mgła, ale net hula  :hug:

----------


## tola

Dobrze by było, 
żeby wszystkie  fanty znalazły nowych właścicieli.
Przejrzałam listę 
i  proszę o Pradę od *MagdyZZZ* za 60zł.

----------


## jamles

> a ja poprosze roslinke od elifer  wujek walnol 50 zl podbijam  70 moja propozycja


 chwilowo nie aktualne, bo wujek daje 80zł za *"Kalatei Franio"* od *Elfir*

----------


## rasia

*W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji.*

_Licytacja trwa do 27.11 godz. 22.00_


*Stan Licytacji. 8740**zł* 

*Anna Wiśniewska:**1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami -* *JAGODA51* *-* *70zł*
*2. Świąteczna karteczka.**JAGODA51* *-* *10 zł*
*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *EWKA 50 zł*
*4.Pudełeczko-* *ngel - 20 zł*

*Edzia*
*1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza -*_ bosia 50 zł_
*2. Naszyjnik szaro-błękitny - Cena -* *klaraja - 60 zł*
*3. Breloczek - Cena* *Bpis 40 zł*

*Żelka*
*1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -**Zbigniew100 - 200 zł*
*2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm -* *Justynka 200 zł*
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena-* *kjuta - 150 zł*

*Malka*
*1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny -* *Ivonesca- 260 zł* 
*2.Magiczna cytrynówka, MC, "złoto w płynie", 1 l - cena** niebieska 250 zł*


*AgnesK*
*1. Talerz lawenda - Cena* *swojaczka 30 zł*
*2. Talerz maki - Cena -* *Princesa 20 zł*
*3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena -* *Aglig - 20 zł*
*4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena* *Bpis 30 zł*
*5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena* *Braza 30 zł*
*8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) -* *artmag - 15 zł*
*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena -* *Artmag - 20 zł*
*10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*
*11.Zawieszka na tee-lighty-Cena - Madzia11mk - 30 zł*

*KachnaP*
*1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena* *bpis 50 zł*
*2. nalewka z płatków róż, 0.5l - cena -UlaR 65zł*

*Dorbie*
*1. Robótka ręczna-* *DPS 30 zł*

*tutli_putli*
*1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - Cena* *Mojanio - 60 zł*
*2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena wywoławcza* *40 zł*
*3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena* *Rocia 20 zł*
*4. Kolczyki koral-* *ngel 30 zł*
*5. Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena* *moniha -50 zł*
*6. Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena* *ghost34 25 zł*


*Elfir*
*1.Roślina doniczkowa kalatei- Cena* *Jamles - 80z*


*DPS*
*1. Obrazek świąteczny -* *Mama Asi 30 zł*


*Aneta S*
*1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena -* *Karolina i Artur 55zł*
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *dorbie - 20zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia24m** -** 50zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -50zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena -* *Agduś 70zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza -* *10zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena* *Artmag 40zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza - Rasia* *30zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena* *Sunflower 40zł*
*15.Pojemnik ceramiczny z aniołkiem-Cena wywoławcza- 30zł*
*16.Ramka "przecierana" na zdjęcia-Cena wywoławcza- kraania 35zł*
*17.Zestaw trzech obrazków - Cena - Pelargonia - 150zł*
_18. Antypoślizgowe rybki do wanny - cena wywoławcza -Karolcia14m -20zł_
_19. 3 wieszaczki samoprzylepne Eva Solo - cena wywoławcza - bpis 30zł_
_20. Zestaw 4 metalowych serduszek-zawieszek - cena - Princesa - 20zł_
_21. Szmaciana lalka - cena - Princesa - 50zł_
_22. Zestaw 3 drewnianych figurek na choinkę - cena - kachnaP- 110zł_
_23. Zestaw drewnianych czerwonych serduszek - cena - KachnaP - 40zł_
_24. Białe skrzydełka na choinkę - cena - betina71- 15zł_
_25. Białe serduszko - cena -tutli_putli 5zł_
_26. "Kryształowy" korek do wina - cena -anSi - 40zł_
_27. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 1 - cena wywoławcza -Karolina i Artur - 10zł_
_28. Szklane serduszko z metalową obwódką - cena Karolina i Artur 10zł_
_29. Metalowa gwiazdka -cena -tutli_putli 10zł_
_30. Zestaw czerwonych serduszek - cena -nemi 15zł_
_31. Anielskie skrzydełka - cena -betina71 15zł_
_32. Wieniec SIA - cena -słońce2 - 30zł_
_33. Czerwona gwiazdka - cena - tutli_putli 10zł_
_34. Złota ozdoba - cena - tutli_putli 5zł_
_35. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 2 - cena - azusa -25zł_
_36. Czerwono-szara filcowa gwiazdka - cena Justynka 20zł_
_37. Filcowe serduszko- cena wywoławcza julianna16 20zł_
_38. Łańcuszek złotych kulek - cena Princesa 15zł_
_39. Zestaw listków - cena Anna Wiśniewska - 30zł_
_40. Złota ozdoba z koralikami - cena Słońce2 20zł_
_41. Figurka złotego aniołka - cena Jagoda51 - 40zł_


*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena* *Kruela - 150zł*


*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena* *aka z Ina 120zł*
*2.Ramka na zdjęcie-Cena wywoławcza - RD2011 - 30zł*
*3.łopatki 3 komplet- Cena - MusiSieUdac 50zł*


*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *Anula68- 400zł*
*2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową-Cena - Kruela 60zł*


*Lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-MarJel**- 5**5zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-**MarJel* *- 70zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena -* *Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena -* *ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza -* *10zł* 
*6.Nalewka śliwkowo-magiczna, 0,5l-Cena - TAR - 160zł* 


*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł*


*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena -** aka z Ina-80ł*


*Ngel*
*1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena* *Nefer 150 zł*
*2. Świecznik na tee-lighty - cena* *anSi 25 zł*


*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek** -MagdaZZZ - 80*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena basiah2 -3**0 zł*
*3. Serduszka -* *lady in red* *-** 30 zł*


*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena -** swojaczka 60zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) -* *braza 35 zł*
*3. Kot aniołek - basiah2 40 zł*
*4.Kot pogromca choinki - Basiah2 - 100 zł*
*5.Serwetka, prawie kwadrat-cena - EZS 40zł*
Kółko plastyczne z Gimnazjum Społecznego im. Lady Sue Ryder w Woli Batorskiej podarawało przez Agduś:
*6. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 1 - cena wywoławcza - 10zł*
*7. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 2 - cena wywoławcza - 10zł*
*8. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 3 - cena wywoławcza - 10zł*
_9. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 4 - cena wywoławcza - 10zł_


_Anev_
*1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena -**AniaS79 - 25 zł*

*yokasta*
*1.Książka kucharska - cena - Nelli Sza - 110 zł*
_2. Książka kucharska "Ciasta i desery" - cena wu - 35 zł_
_3. Kartka BN In excelsis Deo - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_4. Kartka BN Choinka - cena - Anula68- 20zł_
_5. Kartka BN Mikołaj z saniami - cena - JAGODA51 10zł_
_6. Kartka BN Zimowe miasto - cena - dziewcze - 10zł_
_7. Kartka BN Gwiazda betlejemska - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_8. Kartka BN Mikołaj przed domem - cena - JAGODA51 10zł_
_9. Kartka BN Stajenka - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_
_10. Kartka BN Kolaż - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_11. Kartka BN Świeczki - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_
_12. Kartka BN Aniołek - cena - anSi - 20zł_
_13. Kartka BN Mikołaj nad miastem - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_

_Gwoździk_
*1. "40-letnia" ..,khm procentowa, wódka Pepesza, 1l - cena wywoławcza 250 zł*

*mada1412*
*1.Konik retro, ręcznie szyty-Cena - Rasia - 150zł*

*kasia_sw*
*1.Wianek świateczny-Cena Galka - 100zł*

*Dziewcze*
_1. Bajka na płycie winylowej - cena - AnetaS 100 zł_
_2. Komplet sztućców made in ZSRR - cena - blekitna - 45 zł_
_3. Lampion chromowany, 30 cm - cena - [email protected] - 100 zł_
_4. Czajniczek - cena - Justynka 70 zł_
*5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki - cena julianna16 - 100zł*

*Joliska*
_1. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł w grocie - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_2. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł przy huśtawce - cena - Tereska77 35 zł_
_3. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł polny - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_4. Zdjęcie "Sasanki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_ 
_5. Zdjęcie "Fiołki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_6. Zdjęcie "Suszek" - cena -tutli_putli 5zł_
_7. Zdjęcie "Groszek" - cena - dziewcze - 15zł_
_8. Zdjęcie "Francuz" - cena -dziewcze - 15zł_
_9. Zdjęcie "Droga Krzyżowa" - cena -kjuta - 15zł_

*AniaS79*
_1. Różowy bezrękawnik dziewczęcy, rozmiar 92cm - cena -Karolina i Artur - 25zł_

*Ol(g)a*
_1. Tryptyk Klimta - cena -ala106- 190zł_
_2. Drewniana ramka na zdjęcie - cena Rocia - 15zł_

*Blekitna*
_1. 4 podkładki pod kubek "Bez", decoupage - cena Jagoda 51 - 30zł_
_2. Obrazek "Lawenda", decoupage - cena -TAR 15zł_
_3. Książka-poradnik J. Chmielewskiej - cena aka z Ina-25zł_
_4. Rękawiczki brązowe, jednopalczaste - cena wywoławcza -5zł_

*Gabriela*
_1. Krem do rąk Weleda 1 - cena -anSi 30zł_
_2. Krem do rąk Weleda 2 - cena wywoławcza -25zł_

*Ragazza*
_1. 2 grafiki Szczecin - cena anev -_ _70 zł_ 
_2. 3 obrazki z misiami - cena - Kontradmirał86 - 60 zł_
_3. Zestaw nadmorski - cena Rynka - 20 zł_

*Tola*
_1. Nalewka-pigwówka, 0.7l, rocznik 2010 - cena - Zbigniew100 - 400 zł_

*Karolina i Artur*
_1. Nalewka pigwowa, rocznik 2010, 0.5l - cena - ngel 80zł_
_2. Nalewka wiśniowa, rocznik 2011, 0.5l - martadela - 100zł_

*[email protected]*
_1. Książka kucharska R. Sowy z autografem autora - cena -KasioMar- 50zł_

*Jannasia*
_1. Zegar zdobiony decoupage- cena wywoławcza - 50zł_

*Cronin*
_1. Malowana butelka - cena -blekitna - 25zł_
_2. Zestaw 6 długich szklanek - cena wywoławcza -oldo78 - 25zł_

*Jagoda51*
_1. Książka "Awangarda w cieniu Jałty" z autografem - cena -Tola - 50zł_
_2. Książka "Polskie Boże Narodzenie" - cena -ngel - 50zł_
*3. Rysunek w ołówku - Cena -* *Grand 50zł*

*UlaR*
_1. Naszyjnik z zawieszkami - cena -dżempel 30zł_
_2. Łańcuch 120 cm- cena -Rasia -20zł_
_3. Kolczyki + zawieszka-cena wywoławcza -15zł_
_4. Kolczyki filoletowe Stalarki-cena -Nelli Sza - 10zł_

_e-mól_
_1. Poszewka na jaśka - cena - bpis 50zł_
_2. Buty narciarskie rozmiar 27-27.5 - cena wywoławcza - 111zł_
_3. Nóż elektryczny Clatronic - cena wywoławcza -33zł_
*4. Rolety rzymskie 2 szt.- 1 (bez haczyków) - cena wywoławcza -44zł*


*Princesa*
*1. Zegar - cena wywoławcza - 30zł*
*2. Film "Zemsta futrzaków" - cena - Klaraja - 10zł*
*3. Biały kubek z dowolnym nadrukiem - cena wywoławcza - Żelka 20zł*
*4.**Kubek magiczny z dowolnym nadrukiem w kolorze granatowym - cena - 20zł*
*5. Pokrowiec polarowy na telefon - cena - aka z Ina 25zł*
*6. Drewniana maska do zawieszenia- cena wywoławcza - aka z Ina 55zł* 


*dżempel*
*1.Pierniczki świateczne - cena - kjuta 50zł*


*amonite*
*1. Świateczne skrzaty-para- Cena - Princesa**- 120zł*

*MagdaZZZ*
*1.Lampa stojąca-cena - anSi- 95zł*
*2.Bluzeczka "Prada" roz. M - cena wywoławcza - Tola 60zł*

_Senmon_
_1. Sukienka niebieska, rozmiar uniwersalny - cena -madzia11mk - 35zł_

_Rasia_
*1. Wachlarz z pawich piór, Indie - cena - dziewcze - 60zł* 
_2. Pachnący złoty zestaw - cena -Kruela- 70zł_
_3. Szopka, deska + glina - cena -hazeleyes1982- 85zł_
_4. Zestaw świątecznych pudełek prezentowych Mikołaj - cena -dżempel - 40zł_

*ala106*
*1. 4 zdjęcia, fot. W.Wożniak- Cena wywoławcza - blekitna 50zł*

_Paula_71_
_1. Romantyczne szmaciankowe serce - cena - ivonesca - 30zł_

_KasioMar_
_1. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 1 - cena - aglig - 20zł_
_2. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 2 - cena - MagdaZZZ -20zł_
_3. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 3 - cena wywoławcza- JAGODA51 20zł_ 
_4. Rosenthal, filiżanka + spodeczek - cena - kjuta- 130zł_

_Jamles_
_1. 20 nasion pomidorów "amiszów" - cena -zopafisa -35zł_

_Asiulkowo_
_1. 2 koniki - cena wywoławcza - lady in red 15zł_ 

*XX*
_1. Kurteczka dziewczęca, rozmiar 74cm - cena wywoławcza - 25zł_

_Nemi_
_1. Choinki filcowe, 6 szt. - cena wywoławcza - Rasia 10zł_
_2. Słomiane ozdoby na choinkę, 20 szt. - cena wywoławcza -10zł_
_3. Aniołki filcowe, 2 szt. - cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_4. Słomiane aniołki w sukienkach, 8 szt. - cena wywoławcza -10zł_
_5. Aniołki w sukienkach z bibuły, 8 szt. - cena wywoławcza -_ *Rynka- 10zł*

----------


## RD2011

Bardzo proszę  ramkę na zdjęcie na staludze - Od Meg60  za   30 zł. Uściski dla Franusia i Jego Mamy.
A może jeszcze Błękitna namaluje obrazek z motywami lawendy ,jest super ,więc z przyjemnością taki kupię.
Pozdrawiam  miło wszystkich!

----------


## aka z Ina

*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" -* daję 120 zł

----------


## Żelka

*Rasiu* świetny pomysł z tym zielonym kolorem dla cen jeszcze niesprzedanych rzeczy!  :hug: 
*joliska* może lepiej teraz ten Twój post usunac, bo mamy dwie listy, się pogubimy.  :wink:

----------


## aka z Ina

*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw -* daję 80 zł*
*

----------


## lady in red

Koniki od asiulkowo 15 zł  :tongue:

----------


## aka z Ina

*od Princesy*
*6. Drewniana maska do zawieszenia na ścianie*- daję 55zł i za *pokrowiec na* *telefon*-25 :yes:

----------


## JAGODA 51

Poproszę od  KasioMar poz.3 skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 3 - 20 zł.
Yokasta
             poz. 9. Kartka BN Stajenka - 10 zł.
             poz. 11 Kartka BN Świeczki - 10 zł.
             poz 13. Kartka BN Mikołaj nad miastem - 10zł.

----------


## nemi

A moich aniołków nikt nie chce...  :sad:

----------


## Żelka

Mam *pytanie do Princesy.* Co to oznacza "dowolny nadruk"??? Czy na takim kubku mozna wydrukować czyjeś zdjęcie?

----------


## Princesa

*Żelka* - dokładnie  :smile:  zdjęcie, napis, obrazek - czego dusza zapragnie.

----------


## Rynka

*nemi* nie smutkaj się...ja jedne przygarnę :yes: 
*5. Aniołki w sukienkach z bibuły, 8 szt. - cena wywoławcza -10zł *

----------


## Żelka

Ooo, to ja w takim razie poproszę biały kubek z nadrukiem mojego Dziecka! za 20zł.

----------


## nemi

*Rynka* dzięki!  :smile:

----------


## rasia

Ja poproszę choinki od Nemi za dychę :wink:  :smile:

----------


## odlo78

To ja poproszę szklanki od Cronin za 25zl

----------


## blekitna

> Bardzo proszę  ramkę na zdjęcie na staludze - Od Meg60  za   30 zł. Uściski dla Franusia i Jego Mamy.
> A może jeszcze Błękitna namaluje obrazek z motywami lawendy ,jest super ,więc z przyjemnością taki kupię.
> Pozdrawiam  miło wszystkich!


bardzo miło z Twojej strony dziękuję  :smile:   :hug:  i zachęcam do licytowania tego który jest tu (cena narazie jest niska)  :yes:  , ponieważ narazie nie mam "deseczek do malowania" wię nie wyrobie się do 27.11. ze zrobieniem drugiego...

----------


## Nefer

Jannasia - zegar poproszę  :smile:  :smile:  - 80 pln.

----------


## RD2011

Witam Błękitna !
No szkoda, fakt że zostało już mało  czasu ! Ale podbijam cenę  do 30zł. Pozdrawiam !

----------


## RD2011

To znaczy dopisuję dla jasności  sprawy , że ja daję za decoupagowy obrazek z motywami
lawendy od Błękitnej  30 zł , przebijam TAR . Dzięki !

----------


## Żelka

*W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji.* 

*Tu oglądamy co jest do licytowania i wklejamy nowe fanty*


_Licytacja trwa do 27.11 godz. 22.00_



*Stan Licytacji. 9005**zł*


*Anna Wiśniewska:**1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami -* *JAGODA51* *-* *70zł*
*2. Świąteczna karteczka.**JAGODA51* *-* *10 zł*
*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *EWKA 50 zł*
*4.Pudełeczko-* *ngel - 20 zł*

*Edzia*
*1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza -*_ bosia 50 zł_
*2. Naszyjnik szaro-błękitny - Cena -* *klaraja - 60 zł*
*3. Breloczek - Cena* *Bpis 40 zł*

*Żelka*
*1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -**Zbigniew100 - 200 zł*
*2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm -* *Justynka 200 zł*
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena-* *kjuta - 150 zł*

*Malka*
*1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny -* *Ivonesca- 260 zł* 
*2.Magiczna cytrynówka, MC, "złoto w płynie", 1 l - cena** niebieska 250 zł*


*AgnesK*
*1. Talerz lawenda - Cena* *swojaczka 30 zł*
*2. Talerz maki - Cena -* *Princesa 20 zł*
*3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena -* *Aglig - 20 zł*
*4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena* *Bpis 30 zł*
*5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena* *Braza 30 zł*
*8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) -* *artmag - 15 zł*
*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena -* *Artmag - 20 zł*
*10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*
*11.Zawieszka na tee-lighty-Cena - Madzia11mk - 30 zł*

*KachnaP*
*1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena* *bpis 50 zł*
*2. nalewka z płatków róż, 0.5l - cena -UlaR 65zł*

*Dorbie*
*1. Robótka ręczna-* *DPS 30 zł*

*tutli_putli*
*1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - Cena* *Mojanio - 60 zł*
*2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena wywoławcza* *40 zł*
*3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena* *Rocia 20 zł*
*4. Kolczyki koral-* *ngel 30 zł*
*5. Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena* *moniha -50 zł*
*6. Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena* *ghost34 25 zł*


*Elfir*
*1.Roślina doniczkowa kalatei- Cena* *Jamles - 80z*


*DPS*
*1. Obrazek świąteczny -* *Mama Asi 30 zł*


*Aneta S*
*1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena -* *Karolina i Artur 55zł*
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *dorbie - 20zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia24m** -** 50zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -50zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena -* *Agduś 70zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza -* *10zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena* *Artmag 40zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza - Rasia* *30zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena* *Sunflower 40zł*
*15.Pojemnik ceramiczny z aniołkiem-Cena wywoławcza- DPS 40zł* 
*16.Ramka "przecierana" na zdjęcia-Cena wywoławcza- kraania 35zł*
*17.Zestaw trzech obrazków - Cena - Pelargonia - 150zł*
_18. Antypoślizgowe rybki do wanny - cena wywoławcza -Karolcia14m -20zł_
_19. 3 wieszaczki samoprzylepne Eva Solo - cena wywoławcza - bpis 30zł_
_20. Zestaw 4 metalowych serduszek-zawieszek - cena - Princesa - 20zł_
_21. Szmaciana lalka - cena - Princesa - 50zł_
_22. Zestaw 3 drewnianych figurek na choinkę - cena - kachnaP- 110zł_
_23. Zestaw drewnianych czerwonych serduszek - cena - KachnaP - 40zł_
_24. Białe skrzydełka na choinkę - cena - betina71- 15zł_
_25. Białe serduszko - cena -tutli_putli 5zł_
_26. "Kryształowy" korek do wina - cena -anSi - 40zł_
_27. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 1 - cena wywoławcza -Karolina i Artur - 10zł_
_28. Szklane serduszko z metalową obwódką - cena Karolina i Artur 10zł_
_29. Metalowa gwiazdka -cena -tutli_putli 10zł_
_30. Zestaw czerwonych serduszek - cena -nemi 15zł_
_31. Anielskie skrzydełka - cena -betina71 15zł_
_32. Wieniec SIA - cena -słońce2 - 30zł_
_33. Czerwona gwiazdka - cena - tutli_putli 10zł_
_34. Złota ozdoba - cena - tutli_putli 5zł_
_35. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 2 - cena - azusa -25zł_
_36. Czerwono-szara filcowa gwiazdka - cena Justynka 20zł_
_37. Filcowe serduszko- cena wywoławcza julianna16 20zł_
_38. Łańcuszek złotych kulek - cena Princesa 15zł_
_39. Zestaw listków - cena Anna Wiśniewska - 30zł_
_40. Złota ozdoba z koralikami - cena Słońce2 20zł_
_41. Figurka złotego aniołka - cena Jagoda51 - 40zł_
*42. Zestaw 2 ściereczek kuch. Marimekko- cena wywoławcza - 30zł* 
*43. Zestaw 2 ściereczek - cena wywoławcza - 20zł* 
*44. Ramka na zdjęcie czarno-srebrna - cena wywoławcza - Rasia 40zł*


*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena* *Kruela - 150zł*


*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena* *aka z Ina 120zł*
*2.Ramka na zdjęcie-Cena wywoławcza - RD2011 - 30zł*
*3.łopatki 3 komplet- Cena - MusiSieUdac 50zł*


*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *Anula68- 400zł*
*2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową-Cena - Kruela 60zł*


*Lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-MarJel**- 5**5zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-**MarJel* *- 70zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena -* *Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena -* *ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza -* *10zł* 
*6.Nalewka śliwkowo-magiczna, 0,5l-Cena - TAR - 160zł* 


*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł*


*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena -** aka z Ina-80ł*


*Ngel*
*1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena* *Nefer 150 zł*
*2. Świecznik na tee-lighty - cena* *anSi 25 zł*


*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek** -MagdaZZZ - 80*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena basiah2 -3**0 zł*
*3. Serduszka -* *lady in red* *-** 30 zł*


*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena -** swojaczka 60zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) -* *braza 35 zł*
*3. Kot aniołek - basiah2 40 zł*
*4.Kot pogromca choinki - Basiah2 - 100 zł*
*5.Serwetka, prawie kwadrat-cena - EZS 40zł*
Kółko plastyczne z Gimnazjum Społecznego im. Lady Sue Ryder w Woli Batorskiej podarawało przez Agduś:
*6. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 1 - cena - pelargonia - 20zł*
*7. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 2 - cena - pelargonia - 20zł*
*8. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 3 - cena - pelargonia - 20zł*
_9. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 4 - cena_ -*pelargonia - 20zł*

_Anev_
*1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena -**AniaS79 - 25 zł*

*yokasta*
*1.Książka kucharska - cena - Nelli Sza - 110 zł*
_2. Książka kucharska "Ciasta i desery" - cena wu - 35 zł_
_3. Kartka BN In excelsis Deo - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_4. Kartka BN Choinka - cena - Anula68- 20zł_
_5. Kartka BN Mikołaj z saniami - cena - JAGODA51 10zł_
_6. Kartka BN Zimowe miasto - cena - dziewcze - 10zł_
_7. Kartka BN Gwiazda betlejemska - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_8. Kartka BN Mikołaj przed domem - cena - JAGODA51 10zł_
_9. Kartka BN Stajenka - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_
_10. Kartka BN Kolaż - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_11. Kartka BN Świeczki - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_
_12. Kartka BN Aniołek - cena - anSi - 20zł_
_13. Kartka BN Mikołaj nad miastem - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_

_Gwoździk_
*1. "40-letnia" ..,khm procentowa, wódka Pepesza, 1l - cena wywoławcza 250 zł*

*mada1412*
*1.Konik retro, ręcznie szyty-Cena - Rasia - 150zł*

*kasia_sw*
*1.Wianek świateczny-Cena Galka - 100zł*

*Dziewcze*
_1. Bajka na płycie winylowej - cena - AnetaS 100 zł_
_2. Komplet sztućców made in ZSRR - cena - blekitna - 45 zł_
_3. Lampion chromowany, 30 cm - cena - [email protected] - 100 zł_
_4. Czajniczek - cena - Justynka 70 zł_
*5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki - cena julianna16 - 100zł*

*Joliska*
_1. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł w grocie - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_2. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł przy huśtawce - cena - Tereska77 35 zł_
_3. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł polny - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_4. Zdjęcie "Sasanki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_ 
_5. Zdjęcie "Fiołki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_6. Zdjęcie "Suszek" - cena -tutli_putli 5zł_
_7. Zdjęcie "Groszek" - cena - dziewcze - 15zł_
_8. Zdjęcie "Francuz" - cena -dziewcze - 15zł_
_9. Zdjęcie "Droga Krzyżowa" - cena -kjuta - 15zł_

*AniaS79*
_1. Różowy bezrękawnik dziewczęcy, rozmiar 92cm - cena -Karolina i Artur - 25zł_

*Ol(g)a*
_1. Tryptyk Klimta - cena -ala106- 190zł_
_2. Drewniana ramka na zdjęcie - cena Rocia - 15zł_

*Blekitna*
_1. 4 podkładki pod kubek "Bez", decoupage - cena Jagoda 51 - 30zł_
_2. Obrazek "Lawenda", decoupage - cena -RD2011 30zł_
_3. Książka-poradnik J. Chmielewskiej - cena aka z Ina-25zł_
_4. Rękawiczki brązowe, jednopalczaste - cena -słońce 2 -10 zł_

*Gabriela*
_1. Krem do rąk Weleda 1 - cena -anSi 30zł_
_2. Krem do rąk Weleda 2 - cena wywoławcza -25zł_

*Ragazza*
_1. 2 grafiki Szczecin - cena anev -_ _70 zł_ 
_2. 3 obrazki z misiami - cena - Kontradmirał86 - 60 zł_
_3. Zestaw nadmorski - cena Rynka - 20 zł_

*Tola*
_1. Nalewka-pigwówka, 0.7l, rocznik 2010 - cena - Zbigniew100 - 400 zł_

*Karolina i Artur*
_1. Nalewka pigwowa, rocznik 2010, 0.5l - cena - ngel 80zł_
_2. Nalewka wiśniowa, rocznik 2011, 0.5l - martadela - 100zł_

*[email protected]*
_1. Książka kucharska R. Sowy z autografem autora - cena -KasioMar- 50zł_

*Jannasia*
_1. Zegar zdobiony decoupage- cena wywoławcza - Nefer 80zł_

*Cronin*
_1. Malowana butelka - cena -blekitna - 25zł_
_2. Zestaw 6 długich szklanek - cena wywoławcza -oldo78 - 25zł_

*Jagoda51*
_1. Książka "Awangarda w cieniu Jałty" z autografem - cena -Tola - 50zł_
_2. Książka "Polskie Boże Narodzenie" - cena -ngel - 50zł_
*3. Rysunek w ołówku - Cena -* *Grand 50zł*

*UlaR*
_1. Naszyjnik z zawieszkami - cena -dżempel 30zł_
_2. Łańcuch 120 cm- cena -Rasia -20zł_
_3. Kolczyki + zawieszka-cena wywoławcza -15zł_
_4. Kolczyki filoletowe Stalarki-cena -Nelli Sza - 10zł_

_e-mól_
_1. Poszewka na jaśka - cena - bpis 50zł_
_2. Buty narciarskie rozmiar 27-27.5 - cena wywoławcza - 111zł_
_3. Nóż elektryczny Clatronic - cena wywoławcza -33zł_
*4. Rolety rzymskie 2 szt.- 1 (bez haczyków) - cena wywoławcza -44zł*


*Princesa*
*1. Zegar - cena wywoławcza - 30zł*
*2. Film "Zemsta futrzaków" - cena - Klaraja - 10zł*
*3. Biały kubek z dowolnym nadrukiem - cena wywoławcza - Żelka 20zł*
*4.**Kubek magiczny z dowolnym nadrukiem w kolorze granatowym - cena - 20zł*
*5. Pokrowiec polarowy na telefon - cena - aka z Ina 25zł*
*6. Drewniana maska do zawieszenia- cena wywoławcza - aka z Ina 55zł* 


*dżempel*
*1.Pierniczki świateczne - cena - kjuta 50zł*


*amonite*
*1. Świateczne skrzaty-para- Cena - Princesa**- 120zł*

*MagdaZZZ*
*1.Lampa stojąca-cena - anSi- 95zł*
*2.Bluzeczka "Prada" roz. M - cena wywoławcza - Tola 60zł*

_Senmon_
_1. Sukienka niebieska, rozmiar uniwersalny - cena -madzia11mk - 35zł_

_Rasia_
*1. Wachlarz z pawich piór, Indie - cena - dziewcze - 60zł* 
_2. Pachnący złoty zestaw - cena -Kruela- 70zł_
_3. Szopka, deska + glina - cena -hazeleyes1982- 85zł_
_4. Zestaw świątecznych pudełek prezentowych Mikołaj - cena -dżempel - 40zł_

*ala106*
*1. 4 zdjęcia, fot. W.Wożniak- Cena wywoławcza - blekitna 50zł*

_Paula_71_
_1. Romantyczne szmaciankowe serce - cena - ivonesca - 30zł_

_KasioMar_
_1. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 1 - cena - aglig - 20zł_
_2. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 2 - cena - MagdaZZZ -20zł_
_3. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 3 - cena wywoławcza- JAGODA51 20zł_ 
_4. Rosenthal, filiżanka + spodeczek - cena - kjuta- 130zł_

_Jamles_
_1. 20 nasion pomidorów "amiszów" - cena -zopafisa -35zł_

_Asiulkowo_
_1. 2 koniki - cena wywoławcza - lady in red 15zł_ 

*XX*
_1. Kurteczka dziewczęca, rozmiar 74cm - cena wywoławcza - 25zł_

_Nemi_
_1. Choinki filcowe, 6 szt. - cena wywoławcza - Rasia 10zł_
_2. Słomiane ozdoby na choinkę, 20 szt. - cena wywoławcza -10zł_
_3. Aniołki filcowe, 2 szt. - cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_4. Słomiane aniołki w sukienkach, 8 szt. - cena wywoławcza -10zł_
_5. Aniołki w sukienkach z bibuły, 8 szt. - cena wywoławcza -_ *Rynka- 10zł*

----------


## MagdaZZZ

czy można dodać w zestawieniach z powrotem link do fantów? :smile:

----------


## DPS

Aneta S - na jej liście:

15.Pojemnik ceramiczny z aniołkiem  Poproszę za 40.  :yes: 

Aka - ja tu jeszcze wrócę!  :tongue:

----------


## rasia

Ramka od Anetki czarno-srebrna 40zł.

----------


## pelargonia

Wszystkie 4 zestawy biżuterii od kółka plastycznego po 20 zł każdy.

----------


## Żelka

Kto przekroczy kolejny tysiąc??  :Smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> Kto przekroczy kolejny tysiąc??


No właśnie 5 zł i jesteśmy w 9 tysiączku :yes:

----------


## słońce 2

może ja  :smile:  
od  błękitnej4. Rękawiczki brązowe, jednopalczaste 10zł

----------


## EDZIA

> Kto przekroczy kolejny tysiąc??


*9005 zł*  Taaaadammmm. :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 
*Żelko* -*słońce2* przeskoczyło :smile:

----------


## Żelka

YES, YES, YES!!!!!  :wave:

----------


## słońce 2

kcem buziaka  :smile:  słodkiego  Franusiowego oczywiście

----------


## joliska



----------


## AgnesK

:hug: dla Was wszystkich, kochani..

----------


## słońce 2

*agnes* tym zdjęciem mnie powaliłaś i mam bzy wzruszenia w oczach 
trzymam kciuki bardzo za Franusia, musi się udać

a wogóle dziewczyny tak sobie policzyłam i wychodzi mi kwota 9035 mogłam się pomylić bo tyyle tego

----------


## ol(g)a

Franus jest sliczny! Rewelacja!

----------


## aneta s

Agus :hug:  :hug:  :hug:

----------


## RD2011

Franusiu ! Z oczków  Ci patrzy  siła !! Kochany - będziesz  rósł na schwał chłopaka !!!
Wszystko się  uda - będzie dobrze  !! Ucałowania.

----------


## MagdaZZZ

> Ramka od Anetki czarno-srebrna 40zł.


To ja podbijam do 50zł :wink:

----------


## Princesa

:smile:  aż się rozpływam nad tymi zdjęciami... łapie za serduszko maluch  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji.* 

*Tu oglądamy co jest do licytowania i wklejamy nowe fanty*


_Licytacja trwa do 27.11 godz. 22.00_



*Stan Licytacji. 9195**zł*


*Anna Wiśniewska:**1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami -* *JAGODA51* *-* *70zł*
*2. Świąteczna karteczka.**JAGODA51* *-* *10 zł*
*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *EWKA 50 zł*
*4.Pudełeczko-* *ngel - 20 zł*

*Edzia*
*1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza -*_ bosia 50 zł_
*2. Naszyjnik szaro-błękitny - Cena -* *klaraja - 60 zł*
*3. Breloczek - Cena* *Bpis 40 zł*

*Żelka*
*1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -**Zbigniew100 - 200 zł*
*2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm -* *Justynka 200 zł*
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena-* *kjuta - 150 zł*

*Malka*
*1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny -* *Ivonesca- 260 zł* 
*2.Magiczna cytrynówka, MC, "złoto w płynie", 1 l - cena** niebieska 250 zł*


*AgnesK*
*1. Talerz lawenda - Cena* *swojaczka 30 zł*
*2. Talerz maki - Cena -* *Princesa 20 zł*
*3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena -* *Aglig - 20 zł*
*4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena* *Bpis 30 zł*
*5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena* *Braza 30 zł*
*8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) -* *artmag - 15 zł*
*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena -* *Artmag - 20 zł*
*10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*
*11.Zawieszka na tee-lighty-Cena - Madzia11mk - 30 zł*

*KachnaP*
*1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena* *bpis 50 zł*
*2. nalewka z płatków róż, 0.5l - cena -UlaR 65zł*

*Dorbie*
*1. Robótka ręczna-* *DPS 30 zł*

*tutli_putli*
*1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - Cena* *Mojanio - 60 zł*
*2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena wywoławcza* *40 zł*
*3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena* *Rocia 20 zł*
*4. Kolczyki koral-* *ngel 30 zł*
*5. Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena* *moniha -50 zł*
*6. Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena* *ghost34 25 zł*


*Elfir*
*1.Roślina doniczkowa kalatei- Cena* *Jamles - 80z*


*DPS*
*1. Obrazek świąteczny -* *Mama Asi 30 zł*


*Aneta S*
*1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena -* *Karolina i Artur 55zł*
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *dorbie - 20zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia24m** -** 50zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -50zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena -* *Agduś 70zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza -* *10zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena* *Artmag 40zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza - Rasia* *30zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena* *Sunflower 40zł*
*15.Pojemnik ceramiczny z aniołkiem-Cena wywoławcza- DPS 40zł* 
*16.Ramka "przecierana" na zdjęcia-Cena wywoławcza- kraania 35zł*
*17.Zestaw trzech obrazków - Cena - Pelargonia - 150zł*
_18. Antypoślizgowe rybki do wanny - cena wywoławcza -Karolcia14m -20zł_
_19. 3 wieszaczki samoprzylepne Eva Solo - cena wywoławcza - bpis 30zł_
_20. Zestaw 4 metalowych serduszek-zawieszek - cena - Princesa - 20zł_
_21. Szmaciana lalka - cena - Princesa - 50zł_
_22. Zestaw 3 drewnianych figurek na choinkę - cena - kachnaP- 110zł_
_23. Zestaw drewnianych czerwonych serduszek - cena - KachnaP - 40zł_
_24. Białe skrzydełka na choinkę - cena - betina71- 15zł_
_25. Białe serduszko - cena -tutli_putli 5zł_
_26. "Kryształowy" korek do wina - cena -anSi - 40zł_
_27. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 1 - cena wywoławcza -Karolina i Artur - 10zł_
_28. Szklane serduszko z metalową obwódką - cena Karolina i Artur 10zł_
_29. Metalowa gwiazdka -cena -tutli_putli 10zł_
_30. Zestaw czerwonych serduszek - cena -nemi 15zł_
_31. Anielskie skrzydełka - cena -betina71 15zł_
_32. Wieniec SIA - cena -słońce2 - 30zł_
_33. Czerwona gwiazdka - cena - tutli_putli 10zł_
_34. Złota ozdoba - cena - tutli_putli 5zł_
_35. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 2 - cena - azusa -25zł_
_36. Czerwono-szara filcowa gwiazdka - cena Justynka 20zł_
_37. Filcowe serduszko- cena wywoławcza julianna16 20zł_
_38. Łańcuszek złotych kulek - cena Princesa 15zł_
_39. Zestaw listków - cena Anna Wiśniewska - 30zł_
_40. Złota ozdoba z koralikami - cena Słońce2 20zł_
_41. Figurka złotego aniołka - cena Jagoda51 - 40zł_
*42. Zestaw 2 ściereczek kuch. Marimekko- cena wywoławcza - 30zł* 
*43. Zestaw 2 ściereczek - cena wywoławcza - 20zł* 
*44. Ramka na zdjęcie czarno-srebrna - cena wywoławcza - MagdaZZZ 50zł*


*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena* *Kruela - 150zł*


*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena* *aka z Ina 120zł*
*2.Ramka na zdjęcie-Cena wywoławcza - RD2011 - 30zł*
*3.łopatki 3 komplet- Cena - MusiSieUdac 50zł*


*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *Anula68- 400zł*
*2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową-Cena - Kruela 60zł*


*Lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-MarJel**- 5**5zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-**MarJel* *- 70zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena -* *Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena -* *ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza -* *10zł* 
*6.Nalewka śliwkowo-magiczna, 0,5l-Cena - TAR - 160zł* 


*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł*


*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena -** aka z Ina-80ł*


*Ngel*
*1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena* *Nefer 150 zł*
*2. Świecznik na tee-lighty - cena* *anSi 25 zł*


*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek** -MagdaZZZ - 80*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena basiah2 -3**0 zł*
*3. Serduszka -* *lady in red* *-** 30 zł*


*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena -** swojaczka 60zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) -* *braza 35 zł*
*3. Kot aniołek - basiah2 40 zł*
*4.Kot pogromca choinki - Basiah2 - 100 zł*
*5.Serwetka, prawie kwadrat-cena - EZS 40zł*
Kółko plastyczne z Gimnazjum Społecznego im. Lady Sue Ryder w Woli Batorskiej podarawało przez Agduś:
*6. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 1 - cena - pelargonia - 20zł*
*7. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 2 - cena - pelargonia - 20zł*
*8. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 3 - cena - pelargonia - 20zł*
_9. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 4 - cena_ -*pelargonia - 20zł*

_Anev_
*1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena -**AniaS79 - 25 zł*

*yokasta*
*1.Książka kucharska - cena - Nelli Sza - 110 zł*
_2. Książka kucharska "Ciasta i desery" - cena wu - 35 zł_
_3. Kartka BN In excelsis Deo - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_4. Kartka BN Choinka - cena - Anula68- 20zł_
_5. Kartka BN Mikołaj z saniami - cena - JAGODA51 10zł_
_6. Kartka BN Zimowe miasto - cena - dziewcze - 10zł_
_7. Kartka BN Gwiazda betlejemska - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_8. Kartka BN Mikołaj przed domem - cena - JAGODA51 10zł_
_9. Kartka BN Stajenka - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_
_10. Kartka BN Kolaż - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_11. Kartka BN Świeczki - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_
_12. Kartka BN Aniołek - cena - anSi - 20zł_
_13. Kartka BN Mikołaj nad miastem - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_

_Gwoździk_
*1. "40-letnia" ..,khm procentowa, wódka Pepesza, 1l - cena wywoławcza 250 zł*

*mada1412*
*1.Konik retro, ręcznie szyty-Cena - Rasia - 150zł*

*kasia_sw*
*1.Wianek świateczny-Cena Galka - 100zł*

*Dziewcze*
_1. Bajka na płycie winylowej - cena - AnetaS 100 zł_
_2. Komplet sztućców made in ZSRR - cena - blekitna - 45 zł_
_3. Lampion chromowany, 30 cm - cena - [email protected] - 100 zł_
_4. Czajniczek - cena - Justynka 70 zł_
*5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki - cena julianna16 - 100zł*

*Joliska*
_1. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł w grocie - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_2. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł przy huśtawce - cena - Tereska77 35 zł_
_3. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł polny - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_4. Zdjęcie "Sasanki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_ 
_5. Zdjęcie "Fiołki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_6. Zdjęcie "Suszek" - cena -tutli_putli 5zł_
_7. Zdjęcie "Groszek" - cena - dziewcze - 15zł_
_8. Zdjęcie "Francuz" - cena -dziewcze - 15zł_
_9. Zdjęcie "Droga Krzyżowa" - cena -kjuta - 15zł_

*AniaS79*
_1. Różowy bezrękawnik dziewczęcy, rozmiar 92cm - cena -Karolina i Artur - 25zł_

*Ol(g)a*
_1. Tryptyk Klimta - cena -ala106- 190zł_
_2. Drewniana ramka na zdjęcie - cena Rocia - 15zł_

*Blekitna*
_1. 4 podkładki pod kubek "Bez", decoupage - cena Jagoda 51 - 30zł_
_2. Obrazek "Lawenda", decoupage - cena -RD2011 30zł_
_3. Książka-poradnik J. Chmielewskiej - cena pysiaczek-30zł_
_4. Rękawiczki brązowe, jednopalczaste - cena -słońce 2 -10 zł_

*Gabriela*
_1. Krem do rąk Weleda 1 - cena -anSi 30zł_
_2. Krem do rąk Weleda 2 - cena - Ivonesca30zł_ 

*Ragazza*
_1. 2 grafiki Szczecin - cena anev -_ _70 zł_ 
_2. 3 obrazki z misiami - cena - Kontradmirał86 - 60 zł_
_3. Zestaw nadmorski - cena Rynka - 20 zł_

*Tola*
_1. Nalewka-pigwówka, 0.7l, rocznik 2010 - cena - Zbigniew100 - 400 zł_

*Karolina i Artur*
_1. Nalewka pigwowa, rocznik 2010, 0.5l - cena - ngel 80zł_
_2. Nalewka wiśniowa, rocznik 2011, 0.5l - martadela - 100zł_

*[email protected]*
_1. Książka kucharska R. Sowy z autografem autora - cena -KasioMar- 50zł_

*Jannasia*
_1. Zegar zdobiony decoupage- cena wywoławcza - Nefer 80zł_

*Cronin*
_1. Malowana butelka - cena -blekitna - 25zł_
_2. Zestaw 6 długich szklanek - cena wywoławcza -oldo78 - 25zł_

*Jagoda51*
_1. Książka "Awangarda w cieniu Jałty" z autografem - cena -Tola - 50zł_
_2. Książka "Polskie Boże Narodzenie" - cena -ngel - 50zł_
*3. Rysunek w ołówku - Cena -* *Grand 50zł*

*UlaR*
_1. Naszyjnik z zawieszkami - cena -dżempel 30zł_
_2. Łańcuch 120 cm- cena -Rasia -20zł_
_3. Kolczyki + zawieszka-cena wywoławcza -15zł_
_4. Kolczyki filoletowe Stalarki-cena -Nelli Sza - 10zł_

_e-mól_
_1. Poszewka na jaśka - cena - bpis 50zł_
_2. Buty narciarskie rozmiar 27-27.5 - cena wywoławcza - 111zł_
_3. Nóż elektryczny Clatronic - cena wywoławcza -33zł_
*4. Rolety rzymskie 2 szt.- 1 (bez haczyków) - cena wywoławcza -44zł*


*Princesa*
*1. Zegar - cena wywoławcza - 30zł*
*2. Film "Zemsta futrzaków" - cena - Klaraja - 10zł*
*3. Biały kubek z dowolnym nadrukiem - cena wywoławcza - Żelka 20zł*
*4.**Kubek magiczny z dowolnym nadrukiem w kolorze granatowym - cena - Bosia - 30zł*
*5. Pokrowiec polarowy na telefon - cena - aka z Ina 25zł*
*6. Drewniana maska do zawieszenia- cena wywoławcza - aka z Ina 55zł* 


*dżempel*
*1.Pierniczki świateczne - cena - kjuta 50zł*


*amonite*
*1. Świateczne skrzaty-para- Cena - Princesa**- 120zł*

*MagdaZZZ*
*1.Lampa stojąca-cena - anSi- 95zł*
*2.Bluzeczka "Prada" roz. M - cena wywoławcza - Tola 60zł*
*3. Komplet 6 reniferków, stojaczków na winiety- Cena - anSi - 50zł*
*4. Komplet 6 reniferków, stojaczków na winiety- Cena - anSi - 50zł*

_Senmon_
_1. Sukienka niebieska, rozmiar uniwersalny - cena -madzia11mk - 35zł_

_Rasia_
*1. Wachlarz z pawich piór, Indie - cena - dziewcze - 60zł* 
_2. Pachnący złoty zestaw - cena -Kruela- 70zł_
_3. Szopka, deska + glina - cena -hazeleyes1982- 85zł_
_4. Zestaw świątecznych pudełek prezentowych Mikołaj - cena -dżempel - 40zł_

*ala106*
*1. 4 zdjęcia, fot. W.Wożniak- Cena - blekitna 50zł*

_Paula_71_
_1. Romantyczne szmaciankowe serce - cena - ivonesca - 30zł_

_KasioMar_
_1. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 1 - cena - aglig - 20zł_
_2. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 2 - cena - MagdaZZZ -20zł_
_3. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 3 - cena wywoławcza- JAGODA51 20zł_ 
_4. Rosenthal, filiżanka + spodeczek - cena - kjuta- 130zł_

_Jamles_
_1. 20 nasion pomidorów "amiszów" - cena -zopafisa -35zł_

_Asiulkowo_
_1. 2 koniki - cena - Monisiaaa - 30zł_ 

*XX*
_1. Kurteczka dziewczęca, rozmiar 74cm - cena wywoławcza - 25zł_

_Nemi_
_1. Choinki filcowe, 6 szt. - cena wywoławcza - Rasia 10zł_
_2. Słomiane ozdoby na choinkę, 20 szt. - cena wywoławcza -10zł_
_3. Aniołki filcowe, 2 szt. - cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_4. Słomiane aniołki w sukienkach, 8 szt. - cena wywoławcza -10zł_
_5. Aniołki w sukienkach z bibuły, 8 szt. - cena wywoławcza -_ *Rynka- 10zł*

----------


## Żelka

Jesce raz nasza Dzidzia!  :wink:

----------


## aneta s

*Zelciu* ja nie moglam sie powstrzymac i zdjecie Naszej Dzidzi ukradlam do siebie :yes:  :oops: .no i sie normalnie poryczalam bo to zdjecie mowi wszystko...
*Agus* mam nadzieje, ze nie Masz nic przeciwko? kurde chyba najpierw powinnam zapytac a nie po fakcie :oops:

----------


## MagdaZZZ

Wstawiłam kolejne fanty - fajny świąteczny gadżecik :yes:

----------


## Żelka

Ha,ha Anetko, nie tylko Ty masz Tego Frania! Ja mam Go już od dawna, jak Aga pierwszy raz Go pokazała tutaj na forum.  :Smile:  
Madziu, przepiękny zestaw reniferków. Ktoś powinien zgarnać oba i to za nie mała kwotę, bo są wyjątkowe!

----------


## aneta s

> Ha,ha Anetko, nie tylko Ty masz Tego Frania! Ja mam Go już od dawna, jak Aga pierwszy raz Go pokazała tutaj na forum.  
> Madziu, przepiękny zestaw reniferków. Ktoś powinien zgarnać oba i to za nie mała kwotę, bo są wyjątkowe!


Zelciu no ja kojarze to zdjecie...mialam tez u siebie w komputerze ale po kolejnej awarii utracilam troche danych...w tym zdjecia...teraz mam je znowu!

----------


## Tosiaczek

Poprosze 2 pudełka reniferków od MagdyZZZ - 50 zł!

----------


## Monisiaaa

koniki od asiulkowo podbijam - 30zł

----------


## AgnesK

*Aneta*, *Żelciu*, Wam WSZYSTKO wolno :smile: 

*Kochani*, jeszcze raz dziękuje Wam za wszystko.
Za każdym razem piszę praktycznie to samo, ale po prostu...odbiera mi mowę jak widzę, co robicie dla Frania..
Jesteście naprawdę wyjątkowymi ludźmi.

----------


## joliska

> Poprosze 2 pudełka reniferków od MagdyZZZ - 50 zł!


Tosiaczku - potwierdź, że dobrze rozumiem: każde za 50 zł?

----------


## pysiaczek

*od BLEKITNEJ

*książka - poradnik - "Jak wytrzymać ze współczesną kobietą" (prawie nowa) - daję 30zł  :big grin:

----------


## bosia

to ja jeszcze fant od* Princesy*

4.Kubek magiczny z dowolnym nadrukiem w kolorze granatowym za 30 zl poprosze

----------


## Tosiaczek

Joliska,Madzi cena wywoławcza 25 zł za każdy.Za dwa 50 zł czy ja poproszę 2 za 50 zł.
Zaczynam od ceny wywoławczej ale to nie jest moje ostatnie słowo jakby co :wink:

----------


## Zbigniew100

Witam

Dla wszystkich "* przegranych"* !!!

Coby nie " zmarnowały" się wasze chęci ( pieniądze )  , to pragnę zauważyć ,że mamy jeszcze dużo podarków z cena *wywoławczą.  
*Ofiarodawcy na pewno  się ucieszą, jeżeli ich przedmioty znajdą nabywców.Pozdrawiam , i wszystkim dziękuję za hojność . :hug:

----------


## anSi

Poproszę reniferki od  MagdyZZZ- obydwa dwa  :smile:  za 70, czyli każdy jeden po 35

----------


## Ivonesca

poproszę :
gabriela - krem nr 2 30 zł

----------


## betina71

> Poproszę reniferki od MagdyZZZ- obydwa dwa  za 70, czyli każdy jeden po 35


Przebijam  - 40zł x 2szt. = *80zł*

----------


## anSi

za obydwa pudełka reniferków - 100  :smile:  Każdy po 50  :smile:

----------


## aneta s

To ja poprosze od *KasioMar nr 4* *filizanke* za 150zl

----------


## betina71

Zatem, proponuję 110zł za reniferki od MagdyZZZ

----------


## Żelka

*W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji.* 

*Tu oglądamy co jest do licytowania i wklejamy nowe fanty*


_Licytacja trwa do 27.11 godz. 22.00_



*Stan Licytacji. 9400**zł*


*Anna Wiśniewska:**1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami -* *JAGODA51* *-* *70zł*
*2. Świąteczna karteczka.**JAGODA51* *-* *10 zł*
*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *EWKA 50 zł*
*4.Pudełeczko-* *ngel - 20 zł*

*Edzia*
*1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza -*_ bosia 50 zł_
*2. Naszyjnik szaro-błękitny - Cena -* *klaraja - 60 zł*
*3. Breloczek - Cena* *Bpis 40 zł*

*Żelka*
*1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -**Zbigniew100 - 200 zł*
*2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm -* *Justynka 200 zł*
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena-* *kjuta - 150 zł*

*Malka*
*1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny -* *Ivonesca- 260 zł* 
*2.Magiczna cytrynówka, MC, "złoto w płynie", 1 l - cena** niebieska 250 zł*


*AgnesK*
*1. Talerz lawenda - Cena* *swojaczka 30 zł*
*2. Talerz maki - Cena -* *Princesa 20 zł*
*3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena -* *Aglig - 20 zł*
*4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena* *Bpis 30 zł*
*5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena* *Braza 30 zł*
*8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) -* *artmag - 15 zł*
*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena -* *Artmag - 20 zł*
*10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza -* *10 zł*
*11.Zawieszka na tee-lighty-Cena - Madzia11mk - 30 zł*

*KachnaP*
*1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena* *bpis 50 zł*
*2. nalewka z płatków róż, 0.5l - cena -UlaR 65zł*

*Dorbie*
*1. Robótka ręczna-* *DPS 30 zł*

*tutli_putli*
*1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - Cena* *Mojanio - 60 zł*
*2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena wywoławcza* *40 zł*
*3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena* *Rocia 20 zł*
*4. Kolczyki koral-* *EZS 40 zł*
*5. Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena* *moniha -50 zł*
*6. Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena* *ghost34 25 zł*


*Elfir*
*1.Roślina doniczkowa kalatei- Cena* *Jamles - 80z*


*DPS*
*1. Obrazek świąteczny -* *Mama Asi 30 zł*


*Aneta S*
*1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena -* *Karolina i Artur 55zł*
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *dorbie - 20zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia24m** -** 50zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -50zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena -* *Agduś 70zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza -* *10zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena* *Artmag 40zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza - Rasia* *30zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena* *Sunflower 40zł*
*15.Pojemnik ceramiczny z aniołkiem-Cena wywoławcza- DPS 40zł* 
*16.Ramka "przecierana" na zdjęcia-Cena wywoławcza- kraania 35zł*
*17.Zestaw trzech obrazków - Cena - Pelargonia - 150zł*
_18. Antypoślizgowe rybki do wanny - cena wywoławcza -Karolcia14m -20zł_
_19. 3 wieszaczki samoprzylepne Eva Solo - cena wywoławcza - bpis 30zł_
_20. Zestaw 4 metalowych serduszek-zawieszek - cena - Princesa - 20zł_
_21. Szmaciana lalka - cena - Princesa - 50zł_
_22. Zestaw 3 drewnianych figurek na choinkę - cena - kachnaP- 110zł_
_23. Zestaw drewnianych czerwonych serduszek - cena - KachnaP - 40zł_
_24. Białe skrzydełka na choinkę - cena - betina71- 15zł_
_25. Białe serduszko - cena -tutli_putli 5zł_
_26. "Kryształowy" korek do wina - cena -anSi - 40zł_
_27. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 1 - cena wywoławcza -Karolina i Artur - 10zł_
_28. Szklane serduszko z metalową obwódką - cena Karolina i Artur 10zł_
_29. Metalowa gwiazdka -cena -tutli_putli 10zł_
_30. Zestaw czerwonych serduszek - cena -nemi 15zł_
_31. Anielskie skrzydełka - cena -betina71 15zł_
_32. Wieniec SIA - cena -słońce2 - 30zł_
_33. Czerwona gwiazdka - cena - tutli_putli 10zł_
_34. Złota ozdoba - cena - tutli_putli 5zł_
_35. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 2 - cena - Julianna16 - 30zł_
_36. Czerwono-szara filcowa gwiazdka - cena Justynka 20zł_
_37. Filcowe serduszko- cena wywoławcza julianna16 20zł_
_38. Łańcuszek złotych kulek - cena Princesa 15zł_
_39. Zestaw listków - cena Anna Wiśniewska - 30zł_
_40. Złota ozdoba z koralikami - cena Słońce2 20zł_
_41. Figurka złotego aniołka - cena Jagoda51 - 40zł_
*42. Zestaw 2 ściereczek kuch. Marimekko- cena wywoławcza - xykasia 35zł*
*43. Zestaw 2 ściereczek - cena wywoławcza - 20zł* 
*44. Ramka na zdjęcie czarno-srebrna - cena wywoławcza - MagdaZZZ 50zł*


*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena* *tabaluga1- 180zł*


*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena* *aka z Ina 120zł*
*2.Ramka na zdjęcie-Cena wywoławcza - RD2011 - 30zł*
*3.łopatki 3 komplet- Cena - MusiSieUdac 50zł*


*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *Anula68- 400zł*
*2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową-Cena - Kruela 60zł*


*Lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-MarJel**- 5**5zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-**MarJel* *- 70zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena -* *Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena -* *ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza -* *10zł* 
*6.Nalewka śliwkowo-magiczna, 0,5l-Cena - TAR - 160zł* 


*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł*


*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena -** aka z Ina-80ł*


*Ngel*
*1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena* *Nefer 150 zł*
*2. Świecznik na tee-lighty - cena* *anSi 25 zł*


*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek** -MagdaZZZ - 80*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena basiah2 -3**0 zł*
*3. Serduszka -* *lady in red* *-** 30 zł*


*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena -** swojaczka 60zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) -* *braza 35 zł*
*3. Kot aniołek - basiah2 40 zł*
*4.Kot pogromca choinki - Basiah2 - 100 zł*
*5.Serwetka, prawie kwadrat-cena - EZS 40zł*
Kółko plastyczne z Gimnazjum Społecznego im. Lady Sue Ryder w Woli Batorskiej podarawało przez Agduś:
*6. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 1 - cena - pelargonia - 20zł*
*7. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 2 - cena - pelargonia - 20zł*
*8. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 3 - cena - pelargonia - 20zł*
_9. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 4 - cena_ -*pelargonia - 20zł*

_Anev_
*1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena -**AniaS79 - 25 zł*

*yokasta*
*1.Książka kucharska - cena - Nelli Sza - 110 zł*
_2. Książka kucharska "Ciasta i desery" - cena wu - 35 zł_
_3. Kartka BN In excelsis Deo - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_4. Kartka BN Choinka - cena - Anula68- 20zł_
_5. Kartka BN Mikołaj z saniami - cena - JAGODA51 10zł_
_6. Kartka BN Zimowe miasto - cena - dziewcze - 10zł_
_7. Kartka BN Gwiazda betlejemska - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_8. Kartka BN Mikołaj przed domem - cena - JAGODA51 10zł_
_9. Kartka BN Stajenka - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_
_10. Kartka BN Kolaż - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_11. Kartka BN Świeczki - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_
_12. Kartka BN Aniołek - cena - anSi - 20zł_
_13. Kartka BN Mikołaj nad miastem - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_

_Gwoździk_
*1. "40-letnia" ..,khm procentowa, wódka Pepesza, 1l - cena wywoławcza 250 zł*

*mada1412*
*1.Konik retro, ręcznie szyty-Cena - Rasia - 150zł*

*kasia_sw*
*1.Wianek świateczny-Cena Galka - 100zł*

*Dziewcze*
_1. Bajka na płycie winylowej - cena - AnetaS 100 zł_
_2. Komplet sztućców made in ZSRR - cena - blekitna - 45 zł_
_3. Lampion chromowany, 30 cm - cena - [email protected] - 100 zł_
_4. Czajniczek - cena - Justynka 70 zł_
*5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki - cena julianna16 - 100zł*

*Joliska*
_1. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł w grocie - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_2. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł przy huśtawce - cena - Tereska77 35 zł_
_3. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł polny - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_4. Zdjęcie "Sasanki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_ 
_5. Zdjęcie "Fiołki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_6. Zdjęcie "Suszek" - cena -tutli_putli 5zł_
_7. Zdjęcie "Groszek" - cena - dziewcze - 15zł_
_8. Zdjęcie "Francuz" - cena -dziewcze - 15zł_
_9. Zdjęcie "Droga Krzyżowa" - cena -kjuta - 15zł_

*AniaS79*
_1. Różowy bezrękawnik dziewczęcy, rozmiar 92cm - cena -Karolina i Artur - 25zł_

*Ol(g)a*
_1. Tryptyk Klimta - cena -Ivonesca- 200zł_
_2. Drewniana ramka na zdjęcie - cena Rocia - 15zł_

*Blekitna*
_1. 4 podkładki pod kubek "Bez", decoupage - cena Jagoda 51 - 30zł_
_2. Obrazek "Lawenda", decoupage - cena -RD2011 30zł_
_3. Książka-poradnik J. Chmielewskiej - cena pysiaczek-30zł_
_4. Rękawiczki brązowe, jednopalczaste - cena -słońce 2 -10 zł_

*Gabriela*
_1. Krem do rąk Weleda 1 - cena -anSi 30zł_
_2. Krem do rąk Weleda 2 - cena - Ivonesca30zł_ 

*Ragazza*
_1. 2 grafiki Szczecin - cena anev -_ _70 zł_ 
_2. 3 obrazki z misiami - cena - Kontradmirał86 - 60 zł_
_3. Zestaw nadmorski - cena Rynka - 20 zł_

*Tola*
_1. Nalewka-pigwówka, 0.7l, rocznik 2010 - cena - Zbigniew100 - 400 zł_

*Karolina i Artur*
_1. Nalewka pigwowa, rocznik 2010, 0.5l - cena - ngel 80zł_
_2. Nalewka wiśniowa, rocznik 2011, 0.5l - martadela - 100zł_

*[email protected]*
_1. Książka kucharska R. Sowy z autografem autora - cena -KasioMar- 50zł_

*Jannasia*
_1. Zegar zdobiony decoupage- cena wywoławcza - Nefer 80zł_

*Cronin*
_1. Malowana butelka - cena -blekitna - 25zł_
_2. Zestaw 6 długich szklanek - cena wywoławcza -oldo78 - 25zł_

*Jagoda51*
_1. Książka "Awangarda w cieniu Jałty" z autografem - cena -Tola - 50zł_
_2. Książka "Polskie Boże Narodzenie" - cena -ngel - 50zł_
*3. Rysunek w ołówku - Cena -* *Grand 50zł*

*UlaR*
_1. Naszyjnik z zawieszkami - cena -dżempel 30zł_
_2. Łańcuch 120 cm- cena -Rasia -20zł_
_3. Kolczyki + zawieszka-cena wywoławcza -15zł_
_4. Kolczyki filoletowe Stalarki-cena -Nelli Sza - 10zł_

_e-mól_
_1. Poszewka na jaśka - cena - bpis 50zł_
_2. Buty narciarskie rozmiar 27-27.5 - cena wywoławcza - 111zł_
_3. Nóż elektryczny Clatronic - cena wywoławcza -33zł_
*4. Rolety rzymskie 2 szt.- 1 (bez haczyków) - cena wywoławcza -44zł*


*Princesa*
*1. Zegar - cena wywoławcza - 30zł*
*2. Film "Zemsta futrzaków" - cena - Klaraja - 10zł*
*3. Biały kubek z dowolnym nadrukiem - cena wywoławcza - Żelka 20zł*
*4.**Kubek magiczny z dowolnym nadrukiem w kolorze granatowym - cena - Bosia - 30zł*
*5. Pokrowiec polarowy na telefon - cena - aka z Ina 25zł*
*6. Drewniana maska do zawieszenia- cena wywoławcza - aka z Ina 55zł* 


*dżempel*
*1.Pierniczki świateczne - cena - kjuta 50zł*


*amonite*
*1. Świateczne skrzaty-para- Cena - Princesa**- 120zł*

*MagdaZZZ*
*1.Lampa stojąca-cena - anSi- 95zł*
*2.Bluzeczka "Prada" roz. M - cena wywoławcza - Tola 60zł*
*3. Komplet 2x6 reniferków, stojaczków na winiety- Cena - betina71 - 110zł*

_Senmon_
_1. Sukienka niebieska, rozmiar uniwersalny - cena -madzia11mk - 35zł_

_Rasia_
*1. Wachlarz z pawich piór, Indie - cena - dziewcze - 60zł* 
_2. Pachnący złoty zestaw - cena -Kruela- 70zł_
_3. Szopka, deska + glina - cena -hazeleyes1982- 85zł_
_4. Zestaw świątecznych pudełek prezentowych Mikołaj - cena -dżempel - 40zł_

*ala106*
*1. 4 zdjęcia, fot. W.Wożniak- Cena - blekitna 50zł*

_Paula_71_
_1. Romantyczne szmaciankowe serce - cena - ivonesca - 30zł_

_KasioMar_
_1. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 1 - cena - aglig - 20zł_
_2. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 2 - cena - MagdaZZZ -20zł_
_3. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 3 - cena wywoławcza- JAGODA51 20zł_ 
_4. Rosenthal, filiżanka + spodeczek - cena - kjuta- 160zł_

_Jamles_
_1. 20 nasion pomidorów "amiszów" - cena -zopafisa -35zł_

_Asiulkowo_
_1. 2 koniki - cena - Monisiaaa - 30zł_ 

*XX*
_1. Kurteczka dziewczęca, rozmiar 74cm - cena wywoławcza - 25zł_

_Nemi_
_1. Choinki filcowe, 6 szt. - cena wywoławcza - Rasia 10zł_
_2. Słomiane ozdoby na choinkę, 20 szt. - cena wywoławcza -10zł_
_3. Aniołki filcowe, 2 szt. - cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_4. Słomiane aniołki w sukienkach, 8 szt. - cena wywoławcza -10zł_
_5. Aniołki w sukienkach z bibuły, 8 szt. - cena wywoławcza -_ *Rynka- 10zł*

*casamia*
*1. Puchatek z pszczółką-cena - Neli Sza - 25zł*


*Neli Sza*
*1. Choinkowe ozdoby-4 serduszka- cena wywoławcza - Jagoda 51 - 20zł*


*Monisiaaa*
*1.Aniołek-cena wywoławcza- kjuta 15zł*
*2.Bombka wstążeczkowa-cena wywoławcza- kjuta 15zł*

----------


## xykasia

WITAM WSZYSTKICH I DOŁĄCZAM

ściereczki od ANETY S pozycja 42

35 zł

----------


## Ivonesca

poproszę 
ol(g)a - Klimt x 3 za 200 zł

----------


## Żelka

Don Franek pozdrawia Was  :wink:

----------


## lady in red

Dobijemy do 10000 ?  :tongue:   :yes:

----------


## nemi

No pewnie - jeszcze cały weekend przed nami.  :smile:

----------


## tabaluga1

nalewka malinowa od Nefer- 180zł

----------


## Nelli Sza

Proszę o Puchatka z pszczółką za 25zł  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Kochani czy wiecie, że jest 55 OSÓB WYSTAWIAJAJĄCYCH i 101 POZYCJI DO LICYTOWANIA???? 
NIESAMOWITE!!! 
Powiedziałam Adze, że Franio jest Dzieckiem Muratora  :wink:  i pierwsze co powie jak dzięki Wam dostanie nowe aparaty to będzie - plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego!  :cool: 
A Wy jak myślicie, co powie Franio?  :smile:

----------


## AgnesK

Żelka!!!! Zakrztusiłam się kolacją przez Ciebie!!!!!!!!!!!
 :hug:

----------


## DPS

Współczynnik przepuszczalności ciepła...  :big lol:

----------


## AgnesK

:big lol:

----------


## JAGODA 51

Nelli Sza Choinkowe ozdoby - 4 serduszka - 20 zł.

----------


## julianna16

> Kochani czy wiecie, że jest 55 OSÓB WYSTAWIAJAJĄCYCH i 101 POZYCJI DO LICYTOWANIA???? 
> NIESAMOWITE!!! 
> Powiedziałam Adze, że Franio jest Dzieckiem Muratora  i pierwsze co powie jak dzięki Wam dostanie nowe aparaty to będzie - plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego!

----------


## julianna16

Poproszę  :smile:  od *Anetki S*:
_ 35.Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 2 - cena - julianna16 - 30zł_

----------


## Żelka

Kochani jeszcze są rzeczy których nikt nie licytuje. *Wszystkie rzeczy do wzięcia mają ceny na zielono.* Zapraszamy, jeszcze tylko dziś i jutro jest na to czas.

----------


## kjuta

Monisiaaa
1.aniołęk 15zł
2. bombka 15 zł

KasioMar
4. filiżanka 160zł

----------


## EZS

*tutli_putli
4. Kolczyki koral- EZS 40zł*

*


*

----------


## Nelli Sza

Nie mogę znaleźć ile stoją rękawiczki od anetki s. Pomocy  :roll eyes:

----------


## aneta s

*Nelcia* rekawiczki sa od* Blekitne*j ale ja zamieszczalam Jej fanty, w tej chwili kosztuja 10zl :yes:  :smile:

----------


## aneta s

poprosze od KasioMar nr 4 - filiżanka 170zł :smile:

----------


## mayland

Proszę zestaw aneta s  nr 12 tj. dwie poszewki na poduszki turkusowe za 50zł.

----------


## Żelka

*W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji.* 

*Tu oglądamy co jest do licytowania i wklejamy nowe fanty*


_Licytacja trwa do 27.11 godz. 22.00_



*Stan Licytacji. 9710**zł*


*Anna Wiśniewska:**1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami -* *JAGODA51* *-* *70zł*
*2. Świąteczna karteczka.**JAGODA51* *-* *10 zł*
*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *EWKA 50 zł*
*4.Pudełeczko-* *ngel - 20 zł*

*Edzia*
*1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza -*_ bosia 50 zł_
*2. Naszyjnik szaro-błękitny - Cena -* *klaraja - 60 zł*
*3. Breloczek - Cena* *Bpis 40 zł*

*Żelka*
*1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -**Zbigniew100 - 200 zł*
*2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm -* *Justynka 200 zł*
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena-* *kjuta - 150 zł*

*Malka*
*1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny -* *Ivonesca- 260 zł* 
*2.Magiczna cytrynówka, MC, "złoto w płynie", 1 l - cena** niebieska 250 zł*


*AgnesK*
*1. Talerz lawenda - Cena* *swojaczka 30 zł*
*2. Talerz maki - Cena -* *Princesa 20 zł*
*3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena -* *Aglig - 20 zł*
*4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena* *Bpis 30 zł*
*5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena* *Braza 30 zł*
*8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) -* *artmag - 15 zł*
*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena -* *Artmag - 20 zł*
*10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza - zAGODA51 - 20 zł*
*11.Zawieszka na tee-lighty-Cena - Madzia11mk - 30 zł*

*KachnaP*
*1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena* *bpis 50 zł*
*2. nalewka z płatków róż, 0.5l - cena -UlaR 65zł*

*Dorbie*
*1. Robótka ręczna-* *DPS 30 zł*

*tutli_putli*
*1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - Cena* *Mojanio - 60 zł*
*2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena wywoławcza* *40 zł*
*3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena* *Rocia 20 zł*
*4. Kolczyki koral-* *EZS 40 zł*
*5. Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena* *moniha -50 zł*
*6. Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena* *ghost34 25 zł*


*Elfir*
*1.Roślina doniczkowa kalatei- Cena* *Jamles - 80 zł*


*DPS*
*1. Obrazek świąteczny -* *Mama Asi 30 zł*


*Aneta S*
*1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena -* *Karolina i Artur 55zł*
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *dorbie - 20 zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia24m** -** 50 zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -50zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena -* *Agduś -70 zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza - tereska77 - 20 zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena* *Artmag -40 zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza - mayland 50 zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza - Rasia* *30 zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena* *Sunflower 40 zł*
*15.Pojemnik ceramiczny z aniołkiem-Cena wywoławcza- DPS 40 zł* 
*16.Ramka "przecierana" na zdjęcia-Cena wywoławcza- kraania 35 zł*
*17.Zestaw trzech obrazków - Cena - Pelargonia - 150 zł*
_18. Antypoślizgowe rybki do wanny - cena wywoławcza -Karolcia14m -20 zł_
_19. 3 wieszaczki samoprzylepne Eva Solo - cena wywoławcza - bpis 30 zł_
_20. Zestaw 4 metalowych serduszek-zawieszek - cena - Princesa - 20 zł_
_21. Szmaciana lalka - cena - Princesa - 50 zł_
_22. Zestaw 3 drewnianych figurek na choinkę - cena - kachnaP- 110 zł_
_23. Zestaw drewnianych czerwonych serduszek - cena - KachnaP - 40 zł_
_24. Białe skrzydełka na choinkę - cena - betina71- 15 zł_
_25. Białe serduszko - cena -tutli_putli 5 zł_
_26. "Kryształowy" korek do wina - cena -anSi - 40 zł_
_27. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 1 - cena wywoławcza -Karolina i Artur - 10zł_
_28. Szklane serduszko z metalową obwódką - cena Karolina i Artur 10zł_
_29. Metalowa gwiazdka -cena -tutli_putli 10zł_
_30. Zestaw czerwonych serduszek - cena -nemi 15zł_
_31. Anielskie skrzydełka - cena -betina71 15zł_
_32. Wieniec SIA - cena -słońce2 - 30zł_
_33. Czerwona gwiazdka - cena - tutli_putli 10zł_
_34. Złota ozdoba - cena - tutli_putli 5zł_
_35. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 2 - cena - Julianna16 - 30zł_
_36. Czerwono-szara filcowa gwiazdka - cena Justynka 20zł_
_37. Filcowe serduszko- cena wywoławcza julianna16 20zł_
_38. Łańcuszek złotych kulek - cena Princesa 15zł_
_39. Zestaw listków - cena Anna Wiśniewska - 30zł_
_40. Złota ozdoba z koralikami - cena Słońce2 20zł_
_41. Figurka złotego aniołka - cena Jagoda51 - 40zł_
*42. Zestaw 2 ściereczek kuch. Marimekko- cena wywoławcza - xykasia 35zł*
*43. Zestaw 2 ściereczek - cena wywoławcza - Żelka 20zł*
*44. Ramka na zdjęcie czarno-srebrna - cena wywoławcza - MagdaZZZ 50zł*


*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena* *tabaluga1- 180zł*


*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena* *aka z Ina 120zł*
*2.Ramka na zdjęcie-Cena wywoławcza - RD2011 - 30zł*
*3.łopatki 3 komplet- Cena - MusiSieUdac 50zł*


*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *Anula68- 400zł*
*2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową-Cena - Kruela 60zł*


*Lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-MarJel**- 5**5zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-**MarJel* *- 70zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena -* *Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena -* *ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza - mother24 10zł*
*6.Nalewka śliwkowo-magiczna, 0,5l-Cena - TAR - 160zł* 


*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł*


*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena -** tereska77-90 zł*


*Ngel*
*1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena* *Nefer 150 zł*
*2. Świecznik na tee-lighty - cena antena 3**5 zł*


*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek** -MagdaZZZ - 80zł*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena basiah2 -3**0 zł*
*3. Serduszka -* *lady in red* *-** 30 zł*


*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena -** swojaczka 60zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) -* *braza 35 zł*
*3. Kot aniołek - basiah2 40 zł*
*4.Kot pogromca choinki - Basiah2 - 100 zł*
*5.Serwetka, prawie kwadrat-cena - EZS 40zł*
Kółko plastyczne z Gimnazjum Społecznego im. Lady Sue Ryder w Woli Batorskiej podarawało przez Agduś:
*6. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 1 - cena - pelargonia - 20zł*
*7. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 2 - cena - pelargonia - 20zł*
*8. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 3 - cena - pelargonia - 20zł*
_9. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 4 - cena_ -*pelargonia - 20zł*

_Anev_
*1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena -**AniaS79 - 25 zł*

*yokasta*
*1.Książka kucharska - cena - Nelli Sza - 110 zł*
_2. Książka kucharska "Ciasta i desery" - cena wu - 35 zł_
_3. Kartka BN In excelsis Deo - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_4. Kartka BN Choinka - cena - Anula68- 20zł_
_5. Kartka BN Mikołaj z saniami - cena - JAGODA51 10zł_
_6. Kartka BN Zimowe miasto - cena - dziewcze - 10zł_
_7. Kartka BN Gwiazda betlejemska - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_8. Kartka BN Mikołaj przed domem - cena - JAGODA51 10zł_
_9. Kartka BN Stajenka - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_
_10. Kartka BN Kolaż - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_11. Kartka BN Świeczki - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_
_12. Kartka BN Aniołek - cena - anSi - 20zł_
_13. Kartka BN Mikołaj nad miastem - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_

_Gwoździk_
*1. "40-letnia" ..,khm procentowa, wódka Pepesza, 1l - cena wywoławcza 250 zł*

*mada1412*
*1.Konik retro, ręcznie szyty-Cena - Rasia - 150zł*

*kasia_sw*
*1.Wianek świateczny-Cena Galka - 120zł*

*Dziewcze*
_1. Bajka na płycie winylowej - cena - AnetaS 100 zł_
_2. Komplet sztućców made in ZSRR - cena - blekitna - 45 zł_
_3. Lampion chromowany, 30 cm - cena - [email protected] - 100 zł_
_4. Czajniczek - cena - Justynka 70 zł_
*5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki - cena julianna16 - 100zł*
*6. 'klasyczna' bombka wstązkowa - cena wywoławcza - kjuta - 15zł*
_7. 'za-słodka' bombka wstązkowa - cena wywoławcza - kjuta - 15zł_



*Joliska*
_1. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł w grocie - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_2. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł przy huśtawce - cena - Tereska77 35 zł_
_3. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł polny - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_4. Zdjęcie "Sasanki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_ 
_5. Zdjęcie "Fiołki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_6. Zdjęcie "Suszek" - cena -tutli_putli 5zł_
_7. Zdjęcie "Groszek" - cena - dziewcze - 15zł_
_8. Zdjęcie "Francuz" - cena -dziewcze - 15zł_
_9. Zdjęcie "Droga Krzyżowa" - cena -kjuta - 15zł_

*AniaS79*
_1. Różowy bezrękawnik dziewczęcy, rozmiar 92cm - cena -Karolina i Artur - 25zł_

*Ol(g)a*
_1. Tryptyk Klimta - cena -Ivonesca- 200zł_
_2. Drewniana ramka na zdjęcie - cena Rocia - 15zł_

*Blekitna*
_1. 4 podkładki pod kubek "Bez", decoupage - cena Jagoda 51 - 30zł_
_2. Obrazek "Lawenda", decoupage - cena -RD2011 30zł_
_3. Książka-poradnik J. Chmielewskiej - cena pysiaczek-30zł_
_4. Rękawiczki brązowe, jednopalczaste - cena -słońce 2 -10 zł_

*Gabriela*
_1. Krem do rąk Weleda 1 - cena -anSi 30zł_
_2. Krem do rąk Weleda 2 - cena - Ivonesca30zł_ 

*Ragazza*
_1. 2 grafiki Szczecin - cena anev -_ _70 zł_ 
_2. 3 obrazki z misiami - cena - Kontradmirał86 - 100 zł_
_3. Zestaw nadmorski - cena Rynka - 20 zł_

*Tola*
_1. Nalewka-pigwówka, 0.7l, rocznik 2010 - cena - Zbigniew100 - 400 zł_

*Karolina i Artur*
_1. Nalewka pigwowa, rocznik 2010, 0.5l - cena - ngel 80zł_
_2. Nalewka wiśniowa, rocznik 2011, 0.5l - martadela - 100zł_

*[email protected]*
_1. Książka kucharska R. Sowy z autografem autora - cena -mother24 - 55zł_

*Jannasia*
_1. Zegar zdobiony decoupage- cena wywoławcza - Nefer 80zł_

*Cronin*
_1. Malowana butelka - cena -blekitna - 25zł_
_2. Zestaw 6 długich szklanek - cena wywoławcza -oldo78 - 25zł_

*Jagoda51*
_1. Książka "Awangarda w cieniu Jałty" z autografem - cena -Tola - 50zł_
_2. Książka "Polskie Boże Narodzenie" - cena -ngel - 50zł_
*3. Rysunek w ołówku - Cena -* *Grand 50zł*

*UlaR*
_1. Naszyjnik z zawieszkami - cena -dżempel 30zł_
_2. Łańcuch 120 cm- cena -Rasia -20zł_
_3. Kolczyki + zawieszka-cena wywoławcza -15zł_
_4. Kolczyki filoletowe Stalarki-cena -Nelli Sza - 10zł_

_e-mól_
_1. Poszewka na jaśka - cena - bpis 50zł_
_2. Buty narciarskie rozmiar 27-27.5 - cena wywoławcza - 111zł_
_3. Nóż elektryczny Clatronic - cena wywoławcza -33zł_
*4. Rolety rzymskie 2 szt.- 1 (bez haczyków) - cena wywoławcza -44zł*


*Princesa*
*1. Zegar - cena wywoławcza - 30zł*
*2. Film "Zemsta futrzaków" - cena - Klaraja - 10zł*
*3. Biały kubek z dowolnym nadrukiem - cena wywoławcza - Żelka 20zł*
*4.**Kubek magiczny z dowolnym nadrukiem w kolorze granatowym - cena - Bosia - 30zł*
*5. Pokrowiec polarowy na telefon - cena - aka z Ina 25zł*
*6. Drewniana maska do zawieszenia- cena wywoławcza - aka z Ina 55zł* 


*dżempel*
*1.Pierniczki świateczne - cena - kjuta 50zł*


*amonite*
*1. Świateczne skrzaty-para- Cena - Princesa**- 120zł*

*MagdaZZZ*
*1.Lampa stojąca-cena - dżempel - 100zł*
*2.Bluzeczka "Prada" roz. M - cena wywoławcza - Tola 60zł*
*3. Komplet 2x6 reniferków, stojaczków na winiety- Cena - betina71 - 110zł*

_Senmon_
_1. Sukienka niebieska, rozmiar uniwersalny - cena -madzia11mk - 35zł_

_Rasia_
*1. Wachlarz z pawich piór, Indie - cena - dziewcze - 60zł* 
_2. Pachnący złoty zestaw - cena -Kruela- 70zł_
_3. Szopka, deska + glina - cena -hazeleyes1982- 85zł_
_4. Zestaw świątecznych pudełek prezentowych Mikołaj - cena -dżempel - 40zł_

*ala106*
*1. 4 zdjęcia, fot. W.Wożniak- Cena - blekitna 50zł*

_Paula_71_
_1. Romantyczne szmaciankowe serce - cena - ivonesca - 30zł_

_KasioMar_
_1. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 1 - cena - aglig - 20zł_
_2. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 2 - cena - MagdaZZZ -20zł_
_3. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 3 - cena wywoławcza- JAGODA51 20zł_ 
_4. Rosenthal, filiżanka + spodeczek - cena - aneta s- 190zł_

_Jamles_
_1. 20 nasion pomidorów "amiszów" - cena -zopafisa -35zł_

_Asiulkowo_
_1. 2 koniki - cena - Monisiaaa - 30zł_ 

*XX*
_1. Kurteczka dziewczęca, rozmiar 74cm - cena wywoławcza - 25zł_

_Nemi_
_1. Choinki filcowe, 6 szt. - cena wywoławcza - Rasia 10zł_
_2. Słomiane ozdoby na choinkę, 20 szt. - cena wywoławcza -10zł_
_3. Aniołki filcowe, 2 szt. - cena wywoławcza -antena 5zł_
_4. Słomiane aniołki w sukienkach, 8 szt. - cena wywoławcza -10zł_
_5. Aniołki w sukienkach z bibuły, 8 szt. - cena wywoławcza -_ *Rynka- 10zł*

*casamia*
*1. Puchatek z pszczółką-cena - dżempel - 30zł*


*Neli Sza*
*1. Choinkowe ozdoby-4 serduszka- cena wywoławcza - Jagoda 51 - 20zł*


*Monisiaaa*
*1.Aniołek-cena wywoławcza- kjuta 15zł*
*2.Bombka wstążeczkowa-cena wywoławcza- kjuta 15zł*

----------


## kontradmiral86

Poproszę
2. Ragazza 3 misiowe obrazki za 100zł(muszę przelicytowacć siebie  :Smile:  )

----------


## Żelka

> Poproszę
> 2. Ragazza 3 misiowe obrazki za 100zł(muszę przelicytowacć siebie  )


 :hug:  Od Frania!  :wink:

----------


## mother24

od Lasche 5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami daje 10 zł
  od [email protected] 1. Książka kucharska R. Sowy z autografem autora - daje 55 zł

----------


## Redakcja

To może będzie 10 tysięcy?  :eek:

----------


## kjuta

*dziewcze*
6. bombka 15 zł
7. bombka 15 zł

*kasiomar*
4.filizanka 180 zł

----------


## aneta s

Filiżanke od KasioMar, nr 4 za 190 poprosze

----------


## Żelka

*dziewcze* przekochana jesteś! 
W ogóle Kochani, z Wami to tak dobrze się pracuje przy takiej aukcji, że aż żal, że to dziś już koniec! Niesamowici jesteście, nie dość, że serce macie ogromne, to jeszcze wrażliwość na innych dużą! Wklejacie, wpisujecie, licytujecie, kibicujecie..., najlepiej na świecie!!!  :Smile:

----------


## antena

Witam serdecznie. Poproszę: 
od *Ngel* świecznik na tea-light za 35zł
od *Nemi* aniołki filcowe czerwone za 5zł

----------


## Żelka

Dobra, trzeba dać dobry przykład!  :wink:  A ściereczki w domku zawsze się przydadzą!  :Smile:  Poproszę od *anety s* - 
*43. Zestaw 2 ściereczek - cena wywoławcza - Żelka 20zł*

----------


## Żelka

Jeszcze tylko 400zł do 10.000zł!!! Damy rady???

----------


## tereska77

agawi74
1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena - aka z Ina-80zł

przebijam na 90zł

i od Anety S.
nr 8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza - 10zł

daję 20zł

----------


## JAGODA 51

Taki samotny pozostał Kocyk dziecięcy od AgnesK , aż żal  to ja daję- 20 zł.

----------


## galka

:smile: Wianek świąteczny od kasi_sw- 120 zł

----------


## dżempel

misiu od casamia za 30zł  :smile:

----------


## dżempel

nikogo nie ma ? :sad:  trzeba troszkę rozruszać     w takim razie poproszę lampę od Magdy zzz za 100  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Nie, nie nie - lampa od Magdy ZZZ za 120  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Świecznik na tea lighty od ngel za 40  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji.* 

*Tu oglądamy co jest do licytowania i wklejamy nowe fanty*


_Licytacja trwa do 27.11 godz. 22.00_



*Stan Licytacji.* *10135zł*


*Anna Wiśniewska:**1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami -* *JAGODA51* *-* *70zł*
*2. Świąteczna karteczka.**JAGODA51* *-* *10 zł*
*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *EWKA 50 zł*
*4.Pudełeczko-* *ngel - 20 zł*

*Edzia*
*1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza -*_ bosia 50 zł_
*2. Naszyjnik szaro-błękitny - Cena -* *klaraja - 60 zł*
*3. Breloczek - Cena* *Bpis 40 zł*

*Żelka*
*1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -**Zbigniew100 - 200 zł*
*2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm -* *Justynka 200 zł*
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena-* *kjuta - 150 zł*

*Malka*
*1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny -* *Ivonesca- 260 zł* 
*2.Magiczna cytrynówka, MC, "złoto w płynie", 1 l - cena** niebieska 250 zł*


*AgnesK*
*1. Talerz lawenda - Cena* *swojaczka 30 zł*
*2. Talerz maki - Cena -* *Princesa 20 zł*
*3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena -* *Aglig - 20 zł*
*4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena* *Bpis 30 zł*
*5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena* *Braza 30 zł*
*8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) -* *artmag - 15 zł*
*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena -* *Artmag - 20 zł*
*10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza - zAGODA51 - 20 zł*
*11.Zawieszka na tee-lighty-Cena - Madzia11mk - 30 zł*

*KachnaP*
*1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena* *bpis 50 zł*
*2. nalewka z płatków róż, 0.5l - cena -UlaR 65zł*

*Dorbie*
*1. Robótka ręczna-* *DPS 30 zł*

*tutli_putli*
*1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - Cena* *Mojanio - 60 zł*
*2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena bpis* *50 zł*
*3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena* *Rocia 20 zł*
*4. Kolczyki koral-* *EZS 40 zł*
*5. Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena* *moniha -50 zł*
*6. Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena* *ghost34 25 zł*


*Elfir*
*1.Roślina doniczkowa kalatei- Cena* *Jamles - 80 zł*


*DPS*
*1. Obrazek świąteczny -* *Mama Asi 30 zł*


*Aneta S*
*1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena -* *Karolina i Artur 55zł*
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *dorbie - 20 zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia24m** -** 50 zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -50zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena -* *Agduś -70 zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza - tereska77 - 20 zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena* *Artmag -40 zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza -słońce 2 -* *50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza - mayland 50 zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza - Rasia* *30 zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena* *Sunflower 40 zł*
*15.Pojemnik ceramiczny z aniołkiem-Cena wywoławcza- DPS 40 zł* 
*16.Ramka "przecierana" na zdjęcia-Cena wywoławcza- kraania 35 zł*
*17.Zestaw trzech obrazków - Cena - Pelargonia - 150 zł*
_18. Antypoślizgowe rybki do wanny - cena wywoławcza -Karolcia14m -20 zł_
_19. 3 wieszaczki samoprzylepne Eva Solo - cena wywoławcza - bpis 30 zł_
_20. Zestaw 4 metalowych serduszek-zawieszek - cena - Princesa - 20 zł_
_21. Szmaciana lalka - cena - Princesa - 50 zł_
_22. Zestaw 3 drewnianych figurek na choinkę - cena - kachnaP- 110 zł_
_23. Zestaw drewnianych czerwonych serduszek - cena - KachnaP - 40 zł_
_24. Białe skrzydełka na choinkę - cena - betina71- 15 zł_
_25. Białe serduszko - cena -tutli_putli 5 zł_
_26. "Kryształowy" korek do wina - cena -anSi - 40 zł_
_27. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 1 - cena wywoławcza -Karolina i Artur - 10zł_
_28. Szklane serduszko z metalową obwódką - cena Karolina i Artur 10zł_
_29. Metalowa gwiazdka -cena -tutli_putli 10zł_
_30. Zestaw czerwonych serduszek - cena -nemi 15zł_
_31. Anielskie skrzydełka - cena -betina71 15zł_
_32. Wieniec SIA - cena -słońce2 - 30zł_
_33. Czerwona gwiazdka - cena - tutli_putli 10zł_
_34. Złota ozdoba - cena - tutli_putli 5zł_
_35. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 2 - cena - Julianna16 - 30zł_
_36. Czerwono-szara filcowa gwiazdka - cena Justynka 20zł_
_37. Filcowe serduszko- cena wywoławcza julianna16 20zł_
_38. Łańcuszek złotych kulek - cena Princesa 15zł_
_39. Zestaw listków - cena Anna Wiśniewska - 30zł_
_40. Złota ozdoba z koralikami - cena Słońce2 20zł_
_41. Figurka złotego aniołka - cena Jagoda51 - 40zł_
*42. Zestaw 2 ściereczek kuch. Marimekko- cena wywoławcza - xykasia 35zł*
*43. Zestaw 2 ściereczek - cena wywoławcza - Żelka 20zł*
*44. Ramka na zdjęcie czarno-srebrna - cena wywoławcza - MagdaZZZ 50zł*


*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena* *tabaluga1- 180zł*


*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena* *aka z Ina 120zł*
*2.Ramka na zdjęcie-Cena wywoławcza - RD2011 - 30zł*
*3.łopatki 3 komplet- Cena - MusiSieUdac 50zł*


*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *Anula68- 400zł*
*2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową-Cena - Kruela 60zł*


*Lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-MarJel**- 5**5zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-**MarJel* *- 70zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena -* *Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena -* *ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza - mother24 10zł*
*6.Nalewka śliwkowo-magiczna, 0,5l-Cena - TAR - 160zł* 


*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł*


*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena -** tereska77-90 zł*


*Ngel*
*1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena* *Nefer 150 zł*
*2. Świecznik na tee-lighty - cena anSi 40** zł*


*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek** -MagdaZZZ - 80zł*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena basiah2 -3**0 zł*
*3. Serduszka -* *lady in red* *-** 30 zł*


*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena -** swojaczka 60zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) -* *braza 35 zł*
*3. Kot aniołek - basiah2 40 zł*
*4.Kot pogromca choinki - Basiah2 - 100 zł*
*5.Serwetka, prawie kwadrat-cena - EZS 40zł*
Kółko plastyczne z Gimnazjum Społecznego im. Lady Sue Ryder w Woli Batorskiej podarawało przez Agduś:
*6. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 1 - cena - pelargonia - 20zł*
*7. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 2 - cena - pelargonia - 20zł*
*8. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 3 - cena - pelargonia - 20zł*
_9. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 4 - cena_ -*pelargonia - 20zł*

_Anev_
*1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena -**AniaS79 - 25 zł*

*yokasta*
*1.Książka kucharska - cena - Nelli Sza - 110 zł*
_2. Książka kucharska "Ciasta i desery" - cena wu - 35 zł_
_3. Kartka BN In excelsis Deo - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_4. Kartka BN Choinka - cena - Anula68- 20zł_
_5. Kartka BN Mikołaj z saniami - cena - JAGODA51 10zł_
_6. Kartka BN Zimowe miasto - cena - dziewcze - 10zł_
_7. Kartka BN Gwiazda betlejemska - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_8. Kartka BN Mikołaj przed domem - cena - JAGODA51 10zł_
_9. Kartka BN Stajenka - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_
_10. Kartka BN Kolaż - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_11. Kartka BN Świeczki - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_
_12. Kartka BN Aniołek - cena - anSi - 20zł_
_13. Kartka BN Mikołaj nad miastem - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_

_Gwoździk_
*1. "40-letnia" ..,khm procentowa, wódka Pepesza, 1l - cena millid 250 zł*

*mada1412*
*1.Konik retro, ręcznie szyty-Cena - Rasia - 150zł*

*kasia_sw*
*1.Wianek świateczny-Cena Galka - 120zł*

*Dziewcze*
_1. Bajka na płycie winylowej - cena - AnetaS 100 zł_
_2. Komplet sztućców made in ZSRR - cena - blekitna - 45 zł_
_3. Lampion chromowany, 30 cm - cena - [email protected] - 100 zł_
_4. Czajniczek - cena - Justynka 70 zł_
*5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki - cena julianna16 - 100zł*
*6. 'klasyczna' bombka wstązkowa - cena wywoławcza - kjuta - 15zł*
_7. 'za-słodka' bombka wstązkowa - cena wywoławcza - kjuta - 15zł_



*Joliska*
_1. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł w grocie - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_2. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł przy huśtawce - cena - Tereska77 35 zł_
_3. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł polny - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_4. Zdjęcie "Sasanki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_ 
_5. Zdjęcie "Fiołki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł_
_6. Zdjęcie "Suszek" - cena -tutli_putli 5zł_
_7. Zdjęcie "Groszek" - cena - dziewcze - 15zł_
_8. Zdjęcie "Francuz" - cena -dziewcze - 15zł_
_9. Zdjęcie "Droga Krzyżowa" - cena -kjuta - 15zł_

*AniaS79*
_1. Różowy bezrękawnik dziewczęcy, rozmiar 92cm - cena -Karolina i Artur - 25zł_

*Ol(g)a*
_1. Tryptyk Klimta - cena -Ivonesca- 200zł_
_2. Drewniana ramka na zdjęcie - cena Rocia - 15zł_

*Blekitna*
_1. 4 podkładki pod kubek "Bez", decoupage - cena Jagoda 51 - 30zł_
_2. Obrazek "Lawenda", decoupage - cena -RD2011 30zł_
_3. Książka-poradnik J. Chmielewskiej - cena pysiaczek-30zł_
_4. Rękawiczki brązowe, jednopalczaste - cena -słońce 2 -10 zł_

*Gabriela*
_1. Krem do rąk Weleda 1 - cena -anSi 30zł_
_2. Krem do rąk Weleda 2 - cena - Ivonesca30zł_ 

*Ragazza*
_1. 2 grafiki Szczecin - cena anev -_ _70 zł_ 
_2. 3 obrazki z misiami - cena - Kontradmirał86 - 100 zł_
_3. Zestaw nadmorski - cena Rynka - 20 zł_

*Tola*
_1. Nalewka-pigwówka, 0.7l, rocznik 2010 - cena - Zbigniew100 - 400 zł_

*Karolina i Artur*
_1. Nalewka pigwowa, rocznik 2010, 0.5l - cena - ngel 80zł_
_2. Nalewka wiśniowa, rocznik 2011, 0.5l - martadela - 100zł_

*[email protected]*
_1. Książka kucharska R. Sowy z autografem autora - cena -KasioMar - 75zł_

*Jannasia*
_1. Zegar zdobiony decoupage- cena wywoławcza - Nefer 80zł_

*Cronin*
_1. Malowana butelka - cena -blekitna - 25zł_
_2. Zestaw 6 długich szklanek - cena wywoławcza -oldo78 - 25zł_

*Jagoda51*
_1. Książka "Awangarda w cieniu Jałty" z autografem - cena -Tola - 50zł_
_2. Książka "Polskie Boże Narodzenie" - cena -ngel - 50zł_
*3. Rysunek w ołówku - Cena -* *Grand 50zł*

*UlaR*
_1. Naszyjnik z zawieszkami - cena -dżempel 30zł_
_2. Łańcuch 120 cm- cena -Rasia -20zł_
_3. Kolczyki + zawieszka-cena wywoławcza -15zł_
_4. Kolczyki filoletowe Stalarki-cena -Nelli Sza - 10zł_

_e-mól_
_1. Poszewka na jaśka - cena - bpis 50zł_
_2. Buty narciarskie rozmiar 27-27.5 - cena wywoławcza - 111zł_
_3. Nóż elektryczny Clatronic - cena wywoławcza -33zł_
*4. Rolety rzymskie 2 szt.- 1 (bez haczyków) - cena wywoławcza -44zł*


*Princesa*
*1. Zegar - cena wywoławcza - 30zł*
*2. Film "Zemsta futrzaków" - cena - Klaraja - 10zł*
*3. Biały kubek z dowolnym nadrukiem - cena wywoławcza - Żelka 20zł*
*4.**Kubek magiczny z dowolnym nadrukiem w kolorze granatowym - cena - Bosia - 30zł*
*5. Pokrowiec polarowy na telefon - cena - aka z Ina 25zł*
*6. Drewniana maska do zawieszenia- cena wywoławcza - aka z Ina 55zł* 


*dżempel*
*1.Pierniczki świateczne - cena - kjuta 50zł*


*amonite*
*1. Świateczne skrzaty-para- Cena - Princesa**- 120zł*

*MagdaZZZ*
*1.Lampa stojąca-cena - anSi - 120zł*
*2.Bluzeczka "Prada" roz. M - cena wywoławcza - Tola 60zł*
*3. Komplet 2x6 reniferków, stojaczków na winiety- Cena - betina71 - 110zł*

_Senmon_
_1. Sukienka niebieska, rozmiar uniwersalny - cena -madzia11mk - 35zł_

_Rasia_
*1. Wachlarz z pawich piór, Indie - cena - dziewcze - 60zł* 
_2. Pachnący złoty zestaw - cena -Kruela- 70zł_
_3. Szopka, deska + glina - cena -hazeleyes1982- 85zł_
_4. Zestaw świątecznych pudełek prezentowych Mikołaj - cena -dżempel - 40zł_

*ala106*
*1. 4 zdjęcia, fot. W.Wożniak- Cena - blekitna 50zł*

_Paula_71_
_1. Romantyczne szmaciankowe serce - cena - ivonesca - 30zł_

_KasioMar_
_1. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 1 - cena - aglig - 20zł_
_2. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 2 - cena - MagdaZZZ -20zł_
_3. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 3 - cena wywoławcza- JAGODA51 20zł_ 
_4. Rosenthal, filiżanka + spodeczek - cena - aneta s- 190zł_

_Jamles_
_1. 20 nasion pomidorów "amiszów" - cena -zopafisa -35zł_

_Asiulkowo_
_1. 2 koniki - cena - Monisiaaa - 30zł_ 

*XX*
_1. Kurteczka dziewczęca, rozmiar 74cm - cena wywoławcza - 25zł_

_Nemi_
_1. Choinki filcowe, 6 szt. - cena wywoławcza - Rasia 10zł_
_2. Słomiane ozdoby na choinkę, 20 szt. - cena wywoławcza -10zł_
_3. Aniołki filcowe, 2 szt. - cena wywoławcza -antena 5zł_
_4. Słomiane aniołki w sukienkach, 8 szt. - cena RD2011 -20-zł_
_5. Aniołki w sukienkach z bibuły, 8 szt. - cena wywoławcza -_ *Rynka- 10zł*

*casamia*
*1. Puchatek z pszczółką-cena - dżempel - 30zł*


*Neli Sza*
*1. Choinkowe ozdoby-4 serduszka- cena wywoławcza - tabaluga 1 - 30zł*


*Monisiaaa*
*1.Aniołek-cena wywoławcza- kjuta 15zł*
*2.Bombka wstążeczkowa-cena wywoławcza- kjuta 15zł*

----------


## millid

to ja poproszę Pepeszę  :smile:  od Gwoździka - 250 zł

----------


## RD2011

To  ja poproszę  słomiane aniołki w sukienkach  8  szt od  Nemi  za 20 zł. 
Sciskam  wszystkich !!

----------


## EDZIA

:wave:  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 

*kochani mamy 10005 zł!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*

----------


## Żelka

:wave:

----------


## lasche

Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaa  :smile:

----------


## KachnaP

> *kochani mamy 10005 zł!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:

----------


## słońce 2

:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: 
ja poprosze jeszcze bieżnik czerwono-beżowy nr 10 od anety s za 50zł

----------


## nemi

:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:

----------


## rasia

Właśnie zajrzałam, a tu taaaaka nowina!!! :wave:

----------


## Gwoździk

> to ja poproszę Pepeszę  od Gwoździka - 250 zł


*Jamles* mnie przed chwilą powiadomił, że Pepesza wybiera się na wycieczkę ... Trochę nie wierzyłem ... 

Ale jednak  :smile:   :smile:   :smile: 

*Millid* - obiecuję publicznie, że oprócz Pepeszy prześlę Ci również moją pałeczkę ... z dedykacją ... 

PS. Poproszę "Bardziej Doświadczonych Forumowiczów" o wsparcie w przypadku chęci nałożenia na mnie bana  :wink:   :smile:

----------


## tabaluga1

I jeszcze poproszę
*Choinkowe ozdoby-4 serduszka od Nelli Sza za 30zł*

----------


## julianna16



----------


## millid

> *millid* - obiecuję publicznie, że oprócz pepeszy prześlę ci również moją pałeczkę ... Z dedykacją ...


:d :d :d :d

coś mi buźki nie wyszły...  :sad:  nie wiem czemu...

w każdym razie  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## KasioMar

*[email protected]
1. Książka kucharska R. Sowy z autografem autora - cena -kasiomar - 75zł*
 :big grin: 
Pozdrawiam
Kasia

----------


## Żelka

A ja mam wrażenie, że dziś jest Nowy Rok! Taka cudowna atmosfera tutaj jest!!!

----------


## AgnesK

> 


 :jaw drop: o Jezu...o rany... 
Boże...dziękuję wam.. :hug:

----------


## nemi

Ale to może jeszcze nie jest ostatnie słowo...?

Jeszcze PRAWIE 2 h aukcji!!!


*Żeleczko* mnie się z kolei wydaje jakby gwiazdka przyszła w tym roku wcześniej.  :smile:  He he - świąteczne klimaty.  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Niezwykła aukcja  :smile:

----------


## Gwoździk

Nie zbanujecie mnie ???

----------


## Żelka

> Niezwykła aukcja


My Redakcji też dziękujemy!  :Smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> Nie zbanujecie mnie ???


Gwoździku nieeeeeeeeee ...za pepechę? :cool:

----------


## Gwoździk

> Gwoździku nieeeeeeeeee ...za pepechę?


ja Was też nigdy nie zbanuję ... Możecie mi zaufać  :wink:

----------


## jamles

a ja myślałem, że pepecha trafi do ........... Redakcji  :cool:

----------


## bpis

Dobry wieczór!

Poproszę cudny zestaw od *tutli_putli*

2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- za *50*zł

Dziękuję, dobranoc!

----------


## Gwoździk

Redakcja dostanie pałeczki z dedykacją na święta... tylko muszą napisać na priva gdzie wysłać ...

----------


## joliska

*W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji.* 

*Tu oglądamy co jest do licytowania i wklejamy nowe fanty*


_Licytacja trwa do 27.11 godz. 22.00_



*Stan Licytacji.* *10325zł*


*Anna Wiśniewska:**1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami -* *JAGODA51* *-* *70zł*
*2. Świąteczna karteczka.**JAGODA51* *-* *10 zł*
*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *EWKA 50 zł*
*4.Pudełeczko-* *ngel - 20 zł*

*Edzia*
*1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza -*_ bosia 50 zł_
*2. Naszyjnik szaro-błękitny - Cena -* *klaraja - 60 zł*
*3. Breloczek - Cena* *Bpis 40 zł*

*Żelka*
*1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -**Zbigniew100 - 200 zł*
*2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm -* *Justynka 200 zł*
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena-* *kjuta - 150 zł*

*Malka*
*1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny -* *Ivonesca- 260 zł* 
*2.Magiczna cytrynówka, MC, "złoto w płynie", 1 l - cena** niebieska 250 zł*


*AgnesK*
*1. Talerz lawenda - Cena* *swojaczka 30 zł*
*2. Talerz maki - Cena -* *Princesa 20 zł*
*3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena -* *Aglig - 20 zł*
*4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena* *Bpis 30 zł*
*5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena* *Braza 30 zł*
*8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) -* *artmag - 15 zł*
*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena -* *Artmag - 20 zł*
*10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza - zAGODA51 - 20 zł*
*11.Zawieszka na tee-lighty-Cena - Madzia11mk - 30 zł*

*KachnaP*
*1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena* *bpis 50 zł*
*2. nalewka z płatków róż, 0.5l - cena -UlaR 65zł*

*Dorbie*
*1. Robótka ręczna-* *DPS 30 zł*

*tutli_putli*
*1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - Cena* *Maxtorka- 65 zł*
*2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena* *bpis - 50 zł*
*3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena* *Rocia 20 zł*
*4. Kolczyki koral-* *EZS 40 zł*
*5. Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena* *moniha -50 zł*
*6. Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena* *ghost34 25 zł*


*Elfir*
*1.Roślina doniczkowa kalatei- Cena* *Jamles - 80 zł*


*DPS*
*1. Obrazek świąteczny -* *Mama Asi 30 zł*


*Aneta S*
*1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena -* *Karolina i Artur 55zł*
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *Maxtorka - 25 zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia24m** -** 50 zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -50zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena -* *Agduś -70 zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza - tereska77 - 20 zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena* *Artmag -40 zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza -słońce 2 -* *50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza - mayland 50 zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza - Rasia* *30 zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena* *Sunflower 40 zł*
*15.Pojemnik ceramiczny z aniołkiem-Cena wywoławcza- DPS 40 zł* 
*16.Ramka "przecierana" na zdjęcia-Cena wywoławcza- kraania 35 zł*
*17.Zestaw trzech obrazków - Cena - Pelargonia - 150 zł*
_18. Antypoślizgowe rybki do wanny - cena wywoławcza -Karolcia14m -20 zł_
_19. 3 wieszaczki samoprzylepne Eva Solo - cena wywoławcza - bpis 30 zł_
_20. Zestaw 4 metalowych serduszek-zawieszek - cena - Margoth*- 25 zł_
_21. Szmaciana lalka - cena - Princesa - 50 zł_
_22. Zestaw 3 drewnianych figurek na choinkę - cena - kachnaP- 110 zł_
_23. Zestaw drewnianych czerwonych serduszek - cena - KachnaP - 40 zł_
_24. Białe skrzydełka na choinkę - cena - betina71- 15 zł_
_25. Białe serduszko - cena -tutli_putli 5 zł_
_26. "Kryształowy" korek do wina - cena -anSi - 40 zł_
_27. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 1 - cena wywoławcza -Karolina i Artur - 10zł_
_28. Szklane serduszko z metalową obwódką - cena Karolina i Artur 10zł_
_29. Metalowa gwiazdka -cena -tutli_putli 10zł_
_30. Zestaw czerwonych serduszek - cena -nemi 15zł_
_31. Anielskie skrzydełka - cena -betina71 15zł_
_32. Wieniec SIA - cena -słońce2 - 30zł_
_33. Czerwona gwiazdka - cena - tutli_putli 10zł_
_34. Złota ozdoba - cena - tutli_putli 5zł_
_35. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 2 - cena - Julianna16 - 30zł_
_36. Czerwono-szara filcowa gwiazdka - cena Justynka 20zł_
_37. Filcowe serduszko- cena wywoławcza julianna16 20zł_
_38. Łańcuszek złotych kulek - cena Princesa 15zł_
_39. Zestaw listków - cena Anna Wiśniewska - 30zł_
_40. Złota ozdoba z koralikami - cena Słońce2 20zł_
_41. Figurka złotego aniołka - cena Jagoda51 - 40zł_
*42. Zestaw 2 ściereczek kuch. Marimekko- cena wywoławcza - xykasia 35zł*
*43. Zestaw 2 ściereczek - cena wywoławcza - Żelka 20zł*
*44. Ramka na zdjęcie czarno-srebrna - cena wywoławcza - MagdaZZZ 50zł*


*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena* *tabaluga1- 180zł*


*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena* *aka z Ina 120zł*
*2.Ramka na zdjęcie-Cena - Maxtorka- 35zł*
*3.łopatki 3 komplet- Cena - MusiSieUdac 50zł*


*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *Anula68- 400zł*
*2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową-Cena - Kruela 60zł*


*Lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-MarJel**- 5**5zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-**MarJel* *- 70zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena -* *Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena -* *ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza - mother24 10zł*
*6.Nalewka śliwkowo-magiczna, 0,5l-Cena - TAR - 160zł* 


*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł*


*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena -** tereska77-90 zł*


*Ngel*
*1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena* *Nefer 150 zł*
*2. Świecznik na tee-lighty - cena rasia 50** zł*


*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek** -MagdaZZZ - 80zł*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena basiah2 -3**0 zł*
*3. Serduszka -* *lady in red* *-** 30 zł*


*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena -** swojaczka 60zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) -* *braza 35 zł*
*3. Kot aniołek - basiah2 40 zł*
*4.Kot pogromca choinki - Basiah2 - 100 zł*
*5.Serwetka, prawie kwadrat-cena - EZS 40zł*
Kółko plastyczne z Gimnazjum Społecznego im. Lady Sue Ryder w Woli Batorskiej podarawało przez Agduś:
*6. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 1 - cena - pelargonia - 20zł*
*7. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 2 - cena - pelargonia - 20zł*
*8. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 3 - cena - pelargonia - 20zł*
_9. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 4 - cena_ -*pelargonia - 20zł*

_Anev_
*1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena -**AniaS79 - 25 zł*

*yokasta*
*1.Książka kucharska - cena - Nelli Sza - 110 zł*
_2. Książka kucharska "Ciasta i desery" - cena wu - 35 zł_
_3. Kartka BN In excelsis Deo - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_4. Kartka BN Choinka - cena - Anula68- 20zł_
_5. Kartka BN Mikołaj z saniami - cena - JAGODA51 10zł_
_6. Kartka BN Zimowe miasto - cena - dziewcze - 10zł_
_7. Kartka BN Gwiazda betlejemska - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_8. Kartka BN Mikołaj przed domem - cena - JAGODA51 10zł_
_9. Kartka BN Stajenka - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_
_10. Kartka BN Kolaż - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_11. Kartka BN Świeczki - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_
_12. Kartka BN Aniołek - cena - anSi - 20zł_
_13. Kartka BN Mikołaj nad miastem - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_

_Gwoździk_
*1. "40-letnia" ..,khm procentowa, wódka Pepesza, 1l - cena millid 250 zł*

*mada1412*
*1.Konik retro, ręcznie szyty-Cena - Rasia - 150zł*

*kasia_sw*
*1.Wianek świateczny-Cena Galka - 120zł*

*Dziewcze*
_1. Bajka na płycie winylowej - cena - AnetaS 100 zł_
_2. Komplet sztućców made in ZSRR - cena - blekitna - 45 zł_
_3. Lampion chromowany, 30 cm - cena - [email protected] - 100 zł_
_4. Czajniczek - cena - Justynka 70 zł_
*5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki - cena Maxtorka- 105zł*
*6. 'klasyczna' bombka wstązkowa - cena wywoławcza - kjuta - 15zł*
_7. 'za-słodka' bombka wstązkowa - cena wywoławcza - kjuta - 15zł_



*Joliska*
_1. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł w grocie - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_2. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł przy huśtawce - cena - Tereska77 35 zł_
_3. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł polny - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_4. Zdjęcie "Sasanki" - cena wywoławcza -Gwoździk 5zł_ 
_5. Zdjęcie "Fiołki" - cena wywoławcza -__Gwoździk 5zł_ 
_6. Zdjęcie "Suszek" - cena -tutli_putli 5zł_
_7. Zdjęcie "Groszek" - cena - dziewcze - 15zł_
_8. Zdjęcie "Francuz" - cena -dziewcze - 15zł_
_9. Zdjęcie "Droga Krzyżowa" - cena -kjuta - 15zł_

*AniaS79*
_1. Różowy bezrękawnik dziewczęcy, rozmiar 92cm - cena -Karolina i Artur - 25zł_

*Ol(g)a*
_1. Tryptyk Klimta - cena -Ivonesca- 200zł_
_2. Drewniana ramka na zdjęcie - cena Rocia - 15zł_

*Blekitna*
_1. 4 podkładki pod kubek "Bez", decoupage - cena Jagoda 51 - 30zł_
_2. Obrazek "Lawenda", decoupage - cena -RD2011 30zł_
_3. Książka-poradnik J. Chmielewskiej - cena pysiaczek-30zł_
_4. Rękawiczki brązowe, jednopalczaste - cena -słońce 2 -10 zł_

*Gabriela*
_1. Krem do rąk Weleda 1 - cena -anSi 30zł_
_2. Krem do rąk Weleda 2 - cena - Ivonesca30zł_ 

*Ragazza*
_1. 2 grafiki Szczecin - cena anev -_ _70 zł_ 
_2. 3 obrazki z misiami - cena - Kontradmirał86 - 100 zł_
_3. Zestaw nadmorski - cena Maxtorka - 25 zł_

*Tola*
_1. Nalewka-pigwówka, 0.7l, rocznik 2010 - cena - Zbigniew100 - 400 zł_

*Karolina i Artur*
_1. Nalewka pigwowa, rocznik 2010, 0.5l - cena - ngel 80zł_
_2. Nalewka wiśniowa, rocznik 2011, 0.5l - martadela - 100zł_

*[email protected]*
_1. Książka kucharska R. Sowy z autografem autora - cena -KasioMar - 75zł_

*Jannasia*
_1. Zegar zdobiony decoupage- cena - Nefer 80zł_

*Cronin*
_1. Malowana butelka - cena -blekitna - 25zł_
_2. Zestaw 6 długich szklanek - cena -oldo78 - 25zł_

*Jagoda51*
_1. Książka "Awangarda w cieniu Jałty" z autografem - cena -Tola - 50zł_
_2. Książka "Polskie Boże Narodzenie" - cena -ngel - 50zł_
*3. Rysunek w ołówku - Cena -* *FlashBack 150zł*

*UlaR*
_1. Naszyjnik z zawieszkami - cena -dżempel 30zł_
_2. Łańcuch 120 cm- cena -Rasia -20zł_
_3. Kolczyki + zawieszka-cena wywoławcza -15zł_
_4. Kolczyki filoletowe Stalarki-cena -Nelli Sza - 10zł_

_e-mól_
_1. Poszewka na jaśka - cena - bpis 50zł_
_2. Buty narciarskie rozmiar 27-27.5 - cena wywoławcza - 111zł_
_3. Nóż elektryczny Clatronic - cena wywoławcza -33zł_
*4. Rolety rzymskie 2 szt.- 1 (bez haczyków) - cena wywoławcza -44zł*


*Princesa*
*1. Zegar - cena wywoławcza - 30zł*
*2. Film "Zemsta futrzaków" - cena - Klaraja - 10zł*
*3. Biały kubek z dowolnym nadrukiem - cena - Żelka 20zł*
*4.**Kubek magiczny z dowolnym nadrukiem w kolorze granatowym - cena - Bosia - 30zł*
*5. Pokrowiec polarowy na telefon - cena - aka z Ina 25zł*
*6. Drewniana maska do zawieszenia- cena - aka z Ina 55zł* 


*dżempel*
*1.Pierniczki świateczne - cena - kjuta 50zł*


*amonite*
*1. Świateczne skrzaty-para- Cena - Princesa**- 120zł*

*MagdaZZZ*
*1.Lampa stojąca-cena - anSi - 120zł*
*2.Bluzeczka "Prada" roz. M - cena - Tola 60zł*
*3. Komplet 2x6 reniferków, stojaczków na winiety- Cena - betina71 - 110zł*

_Senmon_
_1. Sukienka niebieska, rozmiar uniwersalny - cena -madzia11mk - 35zł_

_Rasia_
*1. Wachlarz z pawich piór, Indie - cena - dziewcze - 60zł* 
_2. Pachnący złoty zestaw - cena -Kruela- 70zł_
_3. Szopka, deska + glina - cena -hazeleyes1982- 85zł_
_4. Zestaw świątecznych pudełek prezentowych Mikołaj - cena -dżempel - 40zł_

*ala106*
*1. 4 zdjęcia, fot. W.Wożniak- Cena - blekitna 50zł*

_Paula_71_
_1. Romantyczne szmaciankowe serce - cena - ivonesca - 30zł_

_KasioMar_
_1. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 1 - cena - aglig - 20zł_
_2. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 2 - cena - MagdaZZZ -20zł_
_3. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 3 - cena wywoławcza- JAGODA51 20zł_ 
_4. Rosenthal, filiżanka + spodeczek - cena - aneta s- 190zł_

_Jamles_
_1. 20 nasion pomidorów "amiszów" - cena -zopafisa -35zł_

_Asiulkowo_
_1. 2 koniki - cena - Monisiaaa - 30zł_ 

*XX*
_1. Kurteczka dziewczęca, rozmiar 74cm - cena - odlo78 - 25zł_

_Nemi_
_1. Choinki filcowe, 6 szt. - cena - Rasia 10zł_
_2. Słomiane ozdoby na choinkę, 20 szt. - cena rasia -10zł_
_3. Aniołki filcowe, 2 szt. - cena -antena 5zł_
_4. Słomiane aniołki w sukienkach, 8 szt. - cena RD2011 -20-zł_
_5. Aniołki w sukienkach z bibuły, 8 szt. - cena -_ *Rynka- 10zł*

*casamia*
*1. Puchatek z pszczółką-cena - dżempel - 30zł*


*Neli Sza*
*1. Choinkowe ozdoby-4 serduszka- cena - tabaluga 1 - 30zł*


*Monisiaaa*
*1.Aniołek-cena - wu 20zł*
*2.Bombka wstążeczkowa-cena - kjuta 15zł

PBebnirz
1. Osłona kominkowa, stalowa z kuciem - cena wywoławcza -50zł*

----------


## rasia

To jeszcze... 
od *Ngel*

*2. Świecznik na tee-lighty - cena rasia 50** zł*

od _Nemi_

_2. Słomiane ozdoby na choinkę, 20 szt. - rasia 10zł_

----------


## AgnesK

> Niezwykła aukcja



Jezu...ja slepa dzis jestem jakaś. Ale to ze szczęscia :smile: 
Redakcjo kochana, jeszcze przyjdzie czas na mowę dziękczynną, ale juz teraz (ponownie) z całego serca dziękuję :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*joliska, Edziu*, sprawdzałam przed chwilą wszystko do postu 600 na poprzedniej stronie i się zgadzało!  :Smile:

----------


## joliska

Świetnie

----------


## odlo78

to ja jeszcze poproszę kurteczkę od XX za 25zł
przy okazji jeszcze poprawcie proszę mój nick przy poprzednich zakupach  jest literówka

----------


## EDZIA

> *joliska, Edziu*, sprawdzałam przed chwilą wszystko do postu 600 na poprzedniej stronie i się zgadzało!


Super!!!!

----------


## Margoth*

Poproszę zestaw 4 metalowych serduszek do powieszenia od Anety S - za 25 zł.

----------


## Maxtorka

Dobry wieczór :smile: 

Poproszę naszyjnik rzemień-porcelana od *tutli-putli*-65pln.
I zawieszkę Dreams od *anety-s*-25pln.
I pojemnik ceramiczny na chusteczki od *dziewcze*-105pln.
I zestaw nadmorski od *ragazza*-25pln.
I ramkę na zdjęcie na sztaludze od *mag60*-35pln.

Dziękuję :smile:

----------


## wu

Monisiaaa
1.Aniołek-cena wywoławcza- wu 20 zł

----------


## rasia

*Z ostatniej chwili: pojawiła się niezwykła osłona przed kominek od Jagny i Bębniarza!!!*

----------


## Gwoździk

Joliska
4. Zdjęcie "Sasanki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł 
5. Zdjęcie "Fiołki" - cena wywoławcza -5zł

Biorę ...

----------


## joliska

*W imieniu Franusia serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji.* 

*Tu oglądamy co jest do licytowania i wklejamy nowe fanty*


_Licytacja trwa do 27.11 godz. 22.00_



*Stan Licytacji.* *10500zł*


*Anna Wiśniewska:**1. Folder na płyty CD z kolędami -* *JAGODA51* *-* *70zł*
*2. Świąteczna karteczka.**JAGODA51* *-* *10 zł*
*3. Komplet w stylu vintage( kartka sztalugowa, kalendarzyk na biurko) - Cena wywoławcza -* *EWKA 50 zł*
*4.Pudełeczko-* *ngel - 20 zł*

*Edzia*
*1. Naszyjnik z filcu -turkusowo- żółty - Cena wywoławcza -*_ bosia 50 zł_
*2. Naszyjnik szaro-błękitny - Cena -* * aloni- 65zł*
*3. Breloczek - Cena* *Bpis 40 zł*

*Żelka*
*1. Komplet zimowy butelka na nalewkę, pudełko na pierniki i bombka-medalion, -**Zbigniew100 - 200 zł*
*2. Obraz zrobiony na tablicy malarskiej o wymiarach 21/30cm -* *Justynka 200 zł*
*3.komplet dwóch lampionów światecznych na tee light-y- Cena-* *kjuta - 150 zł*

*Malka*
*1.Bizantyjska ikona Świętej Rodziny -* *Ivonesca- 260 zł* 
*2.Magiczna cytrynówka, MC, "złoto w płynie", 1 l - cena** niebieska 250 zł*


*AgnesK*
*1. Talerz lawenda - Cena* *swojaczka 30 zł*
*2. Talerz maki - Cena -* *Princesa 20 zł*
*3. Talerz słoneczniki - Cena -* *Aglig - 20 zł*
*4. Talerz róże 1 - Cena* *Bpis 30 zł*
*5. Talerz róże 2 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*6. Talerz róże 3 - Cena* *Daggulka 20 zł*
*7. Talerz róże 4 - Cena* *Braza 30 zł*
*8. Pierścinek (kwiatek ze skóry) -* *artmag - 15 zł*
*9. Wielokolorowy szal - Cena -* *Artmag - 20 zł*
*10. Kocyk dziecięcy - Cena wywoławcza - zAGODA51 - 20 zł*
*11.Zawieszka na tee-lighty-Cena - Madzia11mk - 30 zł*

*KachnaP*
*1. Bransoletka z bursztnów - Cena* *bpis 50 zł*
*2. nalewka z płatków róż, 0.5l - cena -UlaR 65zł*

*Dorbie*
*1. Robótka ręczna-* *DPS 30 zł*

*tutli_putli*
*1.Naszyjnik rzemień -porcelana - Cena* *Maxtorka- 65 zł*
*2. Naszyjnik i kolczyki - szkło weneckie- Cena* *bpis - 50 zł*
*3. Kolczyki kwarc dymny- Cena* *Rocia 20 zł*
*4. Kolczyki koral-* *EZS 40 zł*
*5. Kolczyki z ametystem- Cena* *moniha -50 zł*
*6. Kolczyki noc Kairu- Cena* *hanka1950 30 zł*


*Elfir*
*1.Roślina doniczkowa kalatei- Cena* *Jamles - 80 zł*


*DPS*
*1. Obrazek świąteczny -* *Mama Asi 30 zł*


*Aneta S*
*1. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - łódka - cena -* *Karolina i Artur 55zł*
*2. Zdjęcie czarno-białe w ramce - muzyka- cena wywoławcza -**60zł*
*3. Drewniana zawieszka DREAMS - cena* *Maxtorka - 25 zł*
*4. Zestaw 3 drewnianych rybek - cena* *karolcia24m** -** 50 zł*
*5. Pościel biało-turkusowa do dziecięcego łóżeczka - cena* *-swojaczka -50zł*
*6.Dwie poszewki na poduszki-Indyjskie-cena wywoławcza -* *30zł*
*7.młynek i pojemnik na kawę-cena -* *Agduś -70 zł*
*8.dwie serwetki brązowe-cena wywoławcza - tereska77 - 20 zł*
*9.szary bieżnik-cena* *Artmag -40 zł*
*10.bieżnik bezowo-czerwony haftowany- cena wywoławcza -słońce 2 -* *50zł*
*11.bieżnik czerwony haftowany-cena wywoławcza -* *50zł*
*12. dwie poszewki na poduszki-niebieskawo-zielone- cena wywoławcza - mayland 50 zł*
*13. Drewniany ciemnobrązowy świecznik -cena wywoławcza - Rasia* *30 zł*
*14.Przystawka ułatwiająca nalewanie wina- cena* *Sunflower 40 zł*
*15.Pojemnik ceramiczny z aniołkiem-Cena wywoławcza- DPS 40 zł* 
*16.Ramka "przecierana" na zdjęcia-Cena wywoławcza- kraania 35 zł*
*17.Zestaw trzech obrazków - Cena - Pelargonia - 150 zł*
_18. Antypoślizgowe rybki do wanny - cena wywoławcza -Karolcia14m -20 zł_
_19. 3 wieszaczki samoprzylepne Eva Solo - cena wywoławcza - bpis 30 zł_
_20. Zestaw 4 metalowych serduszek-zawieszek - cena - Margoth*- 25 zł_
_21. Szmaciana lalka - cena - Princesa - 50 zł_
_22. Zestaw 3 drewnianych figurek na choinkę - cena - kachnaP- 110 zł_
_23. Zestaw drewnianych czerwonych serduszek - cena - KachnaP - 40 zł_
_24. Białe skrzydełka na choinkę - cena - betina71- 15 zł_
_25. Białe serduszko - cena -tutli_putli 5 zł_
_26. "Kryształowy" korek do wina - cena -anSi - 40 zł_
_27. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 1 - cena wywoławcza -Karolina i Artur - 10zł_
_28. Szklane serduszko z metalową obwódką - cena Karolina i Artur 10zł_
_29. Metalowa gwiazdka -cena -tutli_putli 10zł_
_30. Zestaw czerwonych serduszek - cena -nemi 15zł_
_31. Anielskie skrzydełka - cena -betina71 15zł_
_32. Wieniec SIA - cena -słońce2 - 30zł_
_33. Czerwona gwiazdka - cena - tutli_putli 10zł_
_34. Złota ozdoba - cena - tutli_putli 5zł_
_35. Metalowe serduszko z koralikami 2 - cena - Julianna16 - 30zł_
_36. Czerwono-szara filcowa gwiazdka - cena Justynka 20zł_
_37. Filcowe serduszko- cena wywoławcza julianna16 20zł_
_38. Łańcuszek złotych kulek - cena Princesa 15zł_
_39. Zestaw listków - cena Anna Wiśniewska - 30zł_
_40. Złota ozdoba z koralikami - cena Słońce2 20zł_
_41. Figurka złotego aniołka - cena Jagoda51 - 40zł_
*42. Zestaw 2 ściereczek kuch. Marimekko- cena wywoławcza - xykasia 35zł*
*43. Zestaw 2 ściereczek - cena wywoławcza - Żelka 20zł*
*44. Ramka na zdjęcie czarno-srebrna - cena wywoławcza - MagdaZZZ 50zł*


*Nefer*
*1. Nalewka truskawkowa 0,5 l - Cena* *ghost34 -125zł*
*2. Nalewka malinowa 0,5 l - Cena* *tabaluga1- 180zł*


*meg60*
*1. Napis "home" - Cena* *aka z Ina 120zł*
*2.Ramka na zdjęcie-Cena - Maxtorka- 35zł*
*3.łopatki 3 komplet- Cena - MusiSieUdac 50zł*


*Nitubaga*
*1.nalewka cytrynowo-imbirowa na miodzie 0,7 l-* *Anula68- 400zł*
*2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową-Cena - KasioMar 75zł*


*Lasche*
*1.Sanki miniatura-MarJel**- 5**5zł* 
*2.Narty miniatura-**MarJel* *- 70zł* 
*3.Konik na biegunach,miniatura-Cena -* *Agduś 30zł* 
*4.Złote dekoracje na ciasto-Cena -* *ngel -15zł* 
*5.10 papierowych talerzyków z sówkami-Cena wywoławcza - mother24 10zł*
*6.Nalewka śliwkowo-magiczna, 0,5l-Cena - TAR - 160zł* 


*Ane3ka1*
*1. 2 mydełka greckie - cena** anSi 60 zł*


*agawi74*
*1. Zestaw do przypraw - Cena -** tereska77-90 zł*


*Ngel*
*1. Wazon ceramiczny srebrny - cena* *Nefer 150 zł*
*2. Świecznik na tee-lighty - cena rasia 50** zł*


*Tosiaczek*
*1. Zestaw 8 babeczek** -MagdaZZZ - 80zł*
*2. Zestaw porelanowy Bavaria - cena basiah2 -3**0 zł*
*3. Serduszka -* *lady in red* *-** 30 zł*


*Agduś*
*1. Świąteczny bieżnik (zielony) - cena -** swojaczka 60zł*
*2. Świąteczny bieżnik (granatowy) -* *braza 35 zł*
*3. Kot aniołek - basiah2 40 zł*
*4.Kot pogromca choinki - Basiah2 - 100 zł*
*5.Serwetka, prawie kwadrat-cena - EZS 40zł*
Kółko plastyczne z Gimnazjum Społecznego im. Lady Sue Ryder w Woli Batorskiej podarawało przez Agduś:
*6. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 1 - cena - pelargonia - 20zł*
*7. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 2 - cena - pelargonia - 20zł*
*8. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 3 - cena - pelargonia - 20zł*
_9. Zestaw bizuterii nr. 4 - cena_ -*pelargonia - 20zł*

_Anev_
*1. Naszyjnik z ceramiki - cena -**AniaS79 - 25 zł*

*yokasta*
*1.Książka kucharska - cena - Nelli Sza - 110 zł*
_2. Książka kucharska "Ciasta i desery" - cena wu - 35 zł_
_3. Kartka BN In excelsis Deo - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_4. Kartka BN Choinka - cena - Anula68- 20zł_
_5. Kartka BN Mikołaj z saniami - cena - JAGODA51 10zł_
_6. Kartka BN Zimowe miasto - cena - dziewcze - 10zł_
_7. Kartka BN Gwiazda betlejemska - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_8. Kartka BN Mikołaj przed domem - cena - JAGODA51 10zł_
_9. Kartka BN Stajenka - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_
_10. Kartka BN Kolaż - cena - bpis - 10zł_
_11. Kartka BN Świeczki - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_
_12. Kartka BN Aniołek - cena - anSi - 20zł_
_13. Kartka BN Mikołaj nad miastem - cena wywoławcza - JAGODA51 10zł_

_Gwoździk_
*1. "40-letnia" ..,khm procentowa, wódka Pepesza, 1l - cena millid 250 zł*

*mada1412*
*1.Konik retro, ręcznie szyty-Cena - Rasia - 150zł*

*kasia_sw*
*1.Wianek świateczny-Cena Galka - 120zł*

*Dziewcze*
_1. Bajka na płycie winylowej - cena - AnetaS 100 zł_
_2. Komplet sztućców made in ZSRR - cena - blekitna - 45 zł_
_3. Lampion chromowany, 30 cm - cena - [email protected] - 100 zł_
_4. Czajniczek - cena - Justynka 70 zł_
*5. Ceramiczny pojemnik na chusteczki - cena anSi - 115zł*
*6. 'klasyczna' bombka wstązkowa - cena - kjuta - 15zł*
_7. 'za-słodka' bombka wstązkowa - cena - Magda ZZZ- 40zł_



*Joliska*
_1. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł w grocie - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_2. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł przy huśtawce - cena - Tereska77 35 zł_
_3. Widokówkowa reprodukcja - Anioł polny - cena - Rasia 30 zł_
_4. Zdjęcie "Sasanki" - cena -Gwoździk - 5zł_ 
_5. Zdjęcie "Fiołki" - cena -Gwoździk - 5zł_
_6. Zdjęcie "Suszek" - cena -tutli_putli 5zł_
_7. Zdjęcie "Groszek" - cena - dziewcze - 15zł_
_8. Zdjęcie "Francuz" - cena -dziewcze - 15zł_
_9. Zdjęcie "Droga Krzyżowa" - cena -kjuta - 15zł_

*AniaS79*
_1. Różowy bezrękawnik dziewczęcy, rozmiar 92cm - cena -Karolina i Artur - 25zł_

*Ol(g)a*
_1. Tryptyk Klimta - cena -Ivonesca- 200zł_
_2. Drewniana ramka na zdjęcie - cena Rocia - 15zł_

*Blekitna*
_1. 4 podkładki pod kubek "Bez", decoupage - cena Jagoda 51 - 30zł_
_2. Obrazek "Lawenda", decoupage - cena -RD2011 30zł_
_3. Książka-poradnik J. Chmielewskiej - cena pysiaczek-30zł_
_4. Rękawiczki brązowe, jednopalczaste - cena -słońce 2 -10 zł_

*Gabriela*
_1. Krem do rąk Weleda 1 - cena -anSi 30zł_
_2. Krem do rąk Weleda 2 - cena - Ivonesca30zł_ 

*Ragazza*
_1. 2 grafiki Szczecin - cena anev -_ _70 zł_ 
_2. 3 obrazki z misiami - cena - Kontradmirał86 - 100 zł_
_3. Zestaw nadmorski - cena Maxtorka - 25 zł_

*Tola*
_1. Nalewka-pigwówka, 0.7l, rocznik 2010 - cena - Zbigniew100 - 400 zł_

*Karolina i Artur*
_1. Nalewka pigwowa, rocznik 2010, 0.5l - cena - ngel 80zł_
_2. Nalewka wiśniowa, rocznik 2011, 0.5l - martadela - 100zł_

*[email protected]*
_1. Książka kucharska R. Sowy z autografem autora - cena -KasioMar - 75zł_

*Jannasia*
_1. Zegar zdobiony decoupage- cena - Nefer 80zł_

*Cronin*
_1. Malowana butelka - cena -blekitna - 25zł_
_2. Zestaw 6 długich szklanek - cena -oldo78 - 25zł_

*Jagoda51*
_1. Książka "Awangarda w cieniu Jałty" z autografem - cena -Tola - 50zł_
_2. Książka "Polskie Boże Narodzenie" - cena -ngel - 50zł_
*3. Rysunek w ołówku - Cena -* *FlashBack 150zł*

*UlaR*
_1. Naszyjnik z zawieszkami - cena -dżempel 30zł_
_2. Łańcuch 120 cm- cena -Rasia -20zł_
_3. Kolczyki + zawieszka-cena wywoławcza -15zł_
_4. Kolczyki filoletowe Stalarki-cena -Nelli Sza - 10zł_

_e-mól_
_1. Poszewka na jaśka - cena - bpis 50zł_
_2. Buty narciarskie rozmiar 27-27.5 - cena wywoławcza - 111zł_
_3. Nóż elektryczny Clatronic - cena wywoławcza -33zł_
*4. Rolety rzymskie 2 szt.- 1 (bez haczyków) - cena wywoławcza -44zł*


*Princesa*
*1. Zegar - cena - RD2011- 30zł*
*2. Film "Zemsta futrzaków" - cena - Klaraja - 10zł*
*3. Biały kubek z dowolnym nadrukiem - cena - Żelka 20zł*
*4.**Kubek magiczny z dowolnym nadrukiem w kolorze granatowym - cena - Bosia - 30zł*
*5. Pokrowiec polarowy na telefon - cena - aka z Ina 25zł*
*6. Drewniana maska do zawieszenia- cena - aka z Ina 55zł* 


*dżempel*
*1.Pierniczki świateczne - cena - kjuta 50zł*


*amonite*
*1. Świateczne skrzaty-para- Cena - Princesa**- 120zł*

*MagdaZZZ*
*1.Lampa stojąca-cena - rasia - 130zł*
*2.Bluzeczka "Prada" roz. M - cena - Tola 60zł*
*3. Komplet 2x6 reniferków, stojaczków na winiety- Cena - betina71 - 110zł*

_Senmon_
_1. Sukienka niebieska, rozmiar uniwersalny - cena -madzia11mk - 35zł_

_Rasia_
*1. Wachlarz z pawich piór, Indie - cena - dziewcze - 60zł* 
_2. Pachnący złoty zestaw - cena -Kruela- 70zł_
_3. Szopka, deska + glina - cena -hazeleyes1982- 85zł_
_4. Zestaw świątecznych pudełek prezentowych Mikołaj - cena -dżempel - 40zł_

*ala106*
*1. 4 zdjęcia, fot. W.Wożniak- Cena - blekitna 50zł*

_Paula_71_
_1. Romantyczne szmaciankowe serce - cena - ivonesca - 30zł_

_KasioMar_
_1. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 1 - cena - aglig - 20zł_
_2. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 2 - cena - MagdaZZZ -20zł_
_3. Skrzydełka motyla dla malutkiej dziewczynki 3 - cena - JAGODA51 20zł_ 
_4. Rosenthal, filiżanka + spodeczek - cena - aneta s- 190zł_

_Jamles_
_1. 20 nasion pomidorów "amiszów" - cena -zopafisa -35zł_

_Asiulkowo_
_1. 2 koniki - cena - Monisiaaa - 30zł_ 

*XX*
_1. Kurteczka dziewczęca, rozmiar 74cm - cena - odlo78 - 25zł_

_Nemi_
_1. Choinki filcowe, 6 szt. - cena - Rasia 10zł_
_2. Słomiane ozdoby na choinkę, 20 szt. - cena rasia -10zł_
_3. Aniołki filcowe, 2 szt. - cena -antena 5zł_
_4. Słomiane aniołki w sukienkach, 8 szt. - cena RD2011 -20-zł_
_5. Aniołki w sukienkach z bibuły, 8 szt. - cena -_ *Rynka- 10zł*

*casamia*
*1. Puchatek z pszczółką-cena - dżempel - 30zł*


*Neli Sza*
*1. Choinkowe ozdoby-4 serduszka- cena - tabaluga 1 - 30zł*


*Monisiaaa*
*1.Aniołek-cena - wu 20zł*
*2.Bombka wstążeczkowa-cena - kjuta 15zł*

_PBebnirz_
_1. Osłona kominkowa, stalowa z kuciem - cena -Maxtorka -60zł_

----------


## Maxtorka

Osłona na kominek od *Bębniarza i Jagny*-60zł po raz pierwszy :smile:

----------


## MagdaZZZ

'za słodka' bombka od *dziewcze* - daję *30 zł*

----------


## anSi

za słodka bombka od dziewczęcia za 35 PLN

----------


## anSi

pojemnik ceramiczny od dziewczęcia za 115 PL

----------


## RD2011

Jak  nie mogę ramki to  poproszę   zegar od  Princesy  za 30 zł

----------


## hanka1950

kolczyki noc kairu od tutli_putli za 30zł

----------


## MagdaZZZ

> za słodka bombka od dziewczęcia za 35 PLN


40 :smile:

----------


## aloni

naszyjnik szaro błekitny od Edzia za 65zł

----------


## rasia

I jeszcze lampa od MagdyZZZ 130

----------


## KasioMar

*2.Przepis na nalewkę cytrynowo-imbirową-Cena - 75*

----------


## MagdaZZZ

To co? To co? To już? Koniec??? Czy walczymy dalej? :wink:

----------


## joliska

Koniec, Kochani, czas minął, choć pewnie moglibyście tak długo podbijać ceny... Bardzo dziękuję

----------


## anSi

jeśli walczymy to za lampę*150  :smile:

----------


## MagdaZZZ

ale o tą lampę pod koniec walkę stoczyłyście dziwuszki :rotfl: 
Bardzo mi miło, że miała wziecie :Lol:

----------


## Redakcja

Kochani Forumowicze,
ta aukcja to wielkie święto dla małego Franka, jego Rodziców i dla forum. Dziękujemy za Waszą ofiarność. Dziękujemy wspaniałej Żelce oraz moderatorom - Edzi i Jolisce za prowadzenie aukcji. Każdemu z uczestników aukcji przyznajemy zaszczytny tytuł „FORUMOWICZ WIELKI SERCEM”. 
Franiu, masz tu wielu przyjaciół, słyszysz?  :smile: 

*Ogłaszamy zakończenie aukcji*.

Stan Licytacji: 10 500 zł

Co dalej...

----------


## Nefer

Fajnie było - dzięki  :smile:  :smile:  Jutro lakuję naleweczki  :smile:  Przetestowałam w piątek - już doszłam do siebie  :smile:

----------


## AgnesK

Kochani, cudowni, dobrzy ludzie
Redakcjo droga,
nie wiem, co napisać.. Dziękuje Wam kolejny raz za pomoc.
W takich chwilach wiem, że Franiowi MUSI się udać, że po prostu nie ma innej mozliwości...
Dziękuję Wam, że jestescie z nami od samego początku, że gdy mnie ogarniało zwątpienie dodawaliście siły i wiary,
że tak pomagacie naszemu małemu dzielnemu chłopaczkowi.
Każdy z Was przyczynił się do tego, ze Franula jest takim cudnym, pogodnym, fajnym małym człowiekiem
Już dziś nie będę pisała nic więcej, obiecuję tylko, że stawimy się z Franiem i najlepszą-siostrą-na-świecie na najbliższym zlocie muratorowym i podziękujemy Wam osobiście (jeśli najlepsza-redakcja-na-świecie pozwoli :wink: )

Dziękuję Wam jeszcze raz
Z całego serca :smile:

----------


## AgnesK

No , a teraz mam jakies takie dziwnie mokre oczy

----------


## Gwoździk

Ja Pepeszkę też pakuję ..... Mam problem z obiecaną pałeczką ... bo jakoś dzisiaj za często mi wypada  :wink:  ... ale ją złapię  :smile:  .... i wyślę  :smile:

----------


## TAR

adminki a jaka jest teraz procedura, bo ja pierwszy raz i sie nie znam  :oops:

----------


## joliska

*Tryb postępowania opisany jest TU*

----------


## nemi

*TAR* wszystko opisane tutaj: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...91353-Nr-konta.

----------


## Żelka

Jolcia i Edziu, proszę policzcie też wszystko, bo ja trzy razy już liczę i wychodzi mi 10.485zł. Jak Wam wychodzi?

----------


## AgnesK

:smile: 

Dziękuję jeszcz Żelci, Edzi i Joliska :smile: 
Alez miałyście roboty, dziewczyny..Dziękujemy!! :smile:

----------


## Gwoździk

mi tam wychodzi, że za rok będzie 15.658 ... 

.. a rzadko się mylę  :smile:

----------


## tola

*Żelko*, kwota 10500 musi być osiągnięta, bo taka okrąglusia.
Jeśli okaże się, że jest jednak mniej,
 to ja przebijam swoją cenę za książkę o tyle ile będzie brakowało do równego rachunku.
Pozwólcie, proszę.

----------


## Rynka

Kwota bedzie osiągnięta, ponieważ ja z przyczyn osobistych musiałam przelać pieniążki juz w piątek. a że zostałam w jednej aukcji przelicytowana więc jest 20 zł nadwyżki  :yes: 

Franula ściskam Cię serdecznie i czekam na pierwsze słowa  :hug:

----------


## Żelka

Toluś oczywiście, że tak będzie!!! Całujemy ciebie mocno!!!

----------


## Zbigniew100

Dziękuję wszystkim za świetną zabawę.
Gratuluję udanej aukcji.

Przelew poszedł.

Pozdrawiam.

Zbigniew

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Przelew i mail poszedl, mam nadzieje, ze nic nie namotałam
Pozdrawiam Wszystkich

----------


## TAR

mail z potw. wyslany  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

Aguś, słonko - dziś albo jutro wyślę  przelew - dużo zdrówka życzę Franusiowi  :smile:

----------


## betina71

Zadanie wykonane  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich i do następnego razu  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Już jestem. Dziś byłam z Stefkiem na badanich, ale jak tylko wróciłam i Stefka nakarmiłam to odpowiedziałam na Wasze maile i pw.
Kochani aukcja jak wcześniej było ustalone, trwała do 22.00. Wszystko co potem było licytowane było już za puźno. 
A teraz idę w domu porobić dziszejsze zaległości i potem zrobię jeszcze raz liczonko tego wszystkiego i napiszę do *Toli* czy te 15zł dodawać czy nie. 
Pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie!

----------


## wu

zapłacone wysłane :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Przeliczone jeszcze raz, razem z Edzią ustalamy - JEST OK, a nawet lepiej! Dziękujemy jeszcze raz wszystkim za wspanialą aukcję!
Aha i jeste jeszcze taka sprawa, z dobrego żródła wiem, że stan aukcji tak na prawdę jest 10.555. zł No chyba, że są jeszcze tacy co zaokrąglają kwoty!  :wink: 
Inaczej mówiąć - UDAŁO SIĘ!!!

----------


## EDZIA

Tak jest Żelko- szefie - wszystko się zgadza  :smile: !!!
Podpisuję się pod tym.

----------


## rasia

Przelew poszedł, e-mail do Agi z potwierdzeniem i opisem również. Bardzo Wam wszystkim dziękuję za tak niezwykłą akcję-aukcję :big grin: . AnSi-przepraszam :oops: .
*Franiuszka* ściskam mocno :hug: .

----------


## aneta s

Ja rowniez dziekuje WSZYSTKIM za cudowna Aukcje. :hug:  Kochani dziekuje za Wasze piekne serca!  :hug: 
Teraz spokojnie mozemy przygotowywac sie do Swiat wiedzac, ze nasz Franiu bedzie mial aparaty...i jeszcze co nieco na turnus zostalo! :wave:  :wave:  :wave: 
Prosze rowniez wszystkich o wyrozumialosc przy wysylce fantow, mam ich troche ale postaram sie jak najsprawniej to ogarnac.Obiecuje :yes:  :smile:

----------


## DPS

Aneta - Tobie należą się także szczególne podziękowania.
Jesteś jedną z osób, które najwięcej serca, czasu i ofiarności w tę aukcję włożyły.
I ja Ci za to BARDZO DZIĘKUJĘ. 
Jestem dumna, że jesteś moją forumową koleżanką.  :oops:

----------


## anSi

> ...AnSi-przepraszam....


Ale za co? Liczy się*refleks  :smile:  A lampa i w "tilajcie" światełko niech Ci świecą jak najdłużej  :smile:

----------


## aneta s

*Depsiu*

----------


## dżempel

drzemłam się  wczoraj i przespałam licytację  :sad:   ale nic  kaskę już wpłaciłam potwierdzenie wysłałam zakupiłam nowe foremki do pierniczków i w tym tygodniu biorę się za wypieki  :smile:  . Dziękuję wszystkim za miłą atmosferę ,i za serce którym potraficie zarażać ,miło być wśród Was. Pozdrawiam wszystkich  :smile:

----------


## DPS

Anetka -  :wink:   :Lol:

----------


## KachnaP

Przelew wykonany i mail z potwierdzeniem wysłany  :smile: 

Bardzo wszystkim dziękuję za udział w aukcji. Cieszę się bardzo, że kiedyś zdecydowałam się na rejestrację na Forum Muratora, bo dzięki temu brałam udział w cudownym przedsięwzięciu jakim była forumowa aukcja. Jestem zaszczycona, że mogłam brać w niej udział i to w takim zacnym Towarzystwie. 

Franku ściskam Cię wirtualnie bardzo mocno. A wszystkim przesyłam pozdrowienia.
Kaśka

----------


## Gwoździk

Wiadomość dla *Agnesk*

Ponieważ Twoja poczta nie przyjmuje odpowiedzi na priva (nie dziwię się) ... to odpowiem Ci tu (bo w tym wypadku nie jest to żadna prywatna wymiana zdań)

1. Pdf z potwierdzeniem przelewu, za to co sam wylicytowałem, wysłałem Ci na maila wczoraj o 23, więc musisz to mieć. W razie czego wyślę jeszcze raz
2. Nie musisz przesyłać mi namiarów na *millid*, która kupiła pepeszę, bo my już się umówiliśmy. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## EZS

> No chyba, że są jeszcze tacy co zaokrąglają kwoty!


pewnie są  :wink: 

przelew i potwierdzenie poszło

----------


## Agduś

Przelew poszedł, ale na potwierdzenie bank kazał czekać. Będzie jutro.

----------


## DPS

Przelew i mail poszły.  :cool:

----------


## Redakcja

*W licytacji udział wzięli:*

adi_
agawi74
Agduś
aka z Ina
ala106
aglig
aloni
aneta s
ane3ka1
antena
AniaS79
Anna Wiśniewska
anSi
anev
anula1968
artmag
azusa
basiah2
betina71
blekitna
bosia
bpis
braza
cronin
daggulka
dorbie
DPS
dziewcze
dżempel
EDZIA
Elfir
e-mól
EZS
Ew-ka
FlashBack
galka
ghost34
Grand
Gwoździk
hanka1950
hazeleyes1982
IwoBW
Ivonesca
JAGODA 51
jamles
joliska
julianna16
Justynka
ka_em
KachnaP
karolcia14m
Karolina i Artur  :big tongue: 
kasia_sw
KasioMar
kingakol6
klaraja
kjuta
kontradmiral86
kraania
Kruela
lady in red
lasche
madzia11mk
malka
MagdaZZZ
magpie101
Mama Asi
MarJel
Margoth*
martadela
Maxtorka
meg60
millid
moniha
monika996
Monisiaaa
monsanbia
mother24
MusiSieUdac
nemi
Nefer
Nelli Sza
nitubaga
ngel
odlo78
pelargonia
Princesa
pysiaczek
ragazza
rasia
RD2011
Rocia
Rynka
Qter
słońce 2
swojaczka
sunflower
tabaluga1
TAR
tereska77
tofee
tola
Tosiaczek
tutli_putli
UlaR
wu
xykasia
yokasta
Zbigniew100
Żelka
Zopafisa


Wszystkim przyznajemy zaszczytny tytuł: *FORUMOWICZ WIELKI SERCEM.*

----------


## Ivonesca

ło rany...ale zaszczyt  :wink:

----------


## EZS

ojej, mam tytuł!
I jaki ładny  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## madzia11mk

A dlaczego ja nie widzę u siebie tytułu?  :sad:   :Confused:   :cry:  :cry: 

PS. Oj przepraszam, już widzę  :smile:

----------


## Ivonesca

Szanowna Redakcjo - widzę, że jeśli ktoś miał już jakiś tytuł to teraz wszystko się zlepiło  ::-(:  jakaś spacja by się przydała  :wink: 
np,. u toli i jamlesa tak widziałam....

----------


## TAR

Gwozdzik dostal specjalny tytul :rotfl:

----------


## blekitna

MILUSIO  :smile:   :hug:

----------


## Princesa

Właśnie biegnę na pocztę zrobić przelew, prześlę skan wieczorem  :smile:

----------


## Gwoździk

> Gwozdzik dostal specjalny tytul


Dziękuję Redakcji .... szczególnie za "nieusunięcie ocynku" ... bo bym chyba zardzewiał  :wink:   :smile:

----------


## tereska77

Przelew zrobiony, potwierdzenie mailem wyslane :smile:

----------


## ane3ka1

Oj jak się cieszę z tytułu!

----------


## ghost34

prosze o sume i nr konta,,na priv wysle zaraz,,jestem na wyjezdzyie..i mam utrudniony dost do neta :sad:

----------


## Rocia

To i ja się melduję: Przelew zrobiony mail wysłany. Piękna a(u)kcja  :smile:

----------


## galka

Pieniadze poszły  z małą górką,potwierdzenie będzie jutro.
buziaki i całuski dla Franusia :smile: 
Gwozdzik masz zajefajny tytuł :big grin:

----------


## AgnesK

Już jestem :smile: 
Biorę się do roboty :smile:

----------


## tutli_putli

No to ja jeszcze tutaj się odmeldowuje - przelew poszedł i mail do Agnieszki  też  :smile: 
zdjęcie Suszka od Joliski już dumnie zdobi mój ekran i mój avatarek (jest śliczne)  :big lol: 
Czekam jeszcze na adresy od *Maxtorki, bpis, EZS i hanki1950*

----------


## RD2011

To ja też melduję, przelew wysłany z mojego banku, a potwierdzenie chyba wyślę pocztą, bo nijak nie umiem 
tego inaczej przesłać. Uściski dla Franusia i jego Rodzinki !

----------


## RD2011

Ale cieszę  się z tytułu !  Dzięki bardzo !!

----------


## meg60

Ło matko!!!!! Ale dostałam prezent urodzinowy.........taki tytuł - wspaniała niespodzianka ???? 
Dziękujemy Szanowna Redakcjo!!!!

----------


## braza

Przelew zrobiony, na potwierdzenie musze niestety poczekać aż zaksięgują, tak że wyślę jutro.

Dziękuję wszystkim bardzo serdecznie za wspaniałe chwile!!!

Franek - buziaki od Brazy

----------


## słońce 2

przelew zrobiony, potwierdzenie jutro 
pozdrawiam Franka i jego mamuśkę
bardzo dziękuję za tytuł, jestem zaszczycona :smile:

----------


## Monisiaaa

przelew zrobiony, potwierdzenie wysłane  :smile: 
dziękuję za tak piękny tytuł <lol>

Pozdrawiam redakcję, Frania i Agę

----------


## Nefer

Bardzo dziękuję za możliwość udziału w Aukcji i czekam na Ognisko Marymont  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 
Jutro pakuję malinóweczkę dla pewnej Miłej Forumowiczki (potrzebuję profesjonalne bąbelki do pakowania).
Przelew poszedł w niedzielę. Najważniejsze, że Franuś jest kroczek bliżej do odzyskania zdrowia  :smile:

----------


## Maxtorka

Przelew zrobiony, potwierdzenie wysłane :smile: 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich Wielkich Sercem :smile: 

Całuski dla Franusia i jego Dzielnej Mamci :smile:

----------


## ala106

Witajcie,
Wprawdzie przespałam koniec licytacji i Tryptyk Klimta wygrała Ivonesca, ale to kochana dziewczyna i podzieliłyśmy się wygranymi fantami, więc Klimt cudownym sposobem będzie wisiał u mnie i tym samym dołożę drobną cegiełkę do poprawy zdrowia Franusia :Smile: .
Przelew zrobiony i potwierdzenie wysłane.
A zdjęcia dla błękitnej już są w drodze :Smile: .
Pozdrawiam wszystkich, ala106

----------


## DPS

A czemu ja nie mam dodanego wielkiego serca???  :ohmy: 
Chyba nie zasłużyłam...  :cry:

----------


## Redakcja

> A czemu ja nie mam dodanego wielkiego serca??? 
> Chyba nie zasłużyłam...


Wydawało nam się, że tytuł FORUMOWA DOBRA DUSZA I POMOCNA DŁOŃ jest tak mocny, że nie trzeba dodawać, ale oczywiście - już jest. Pozdrawiamy serdecznie

----------


## DPS

Dziękuję serdecznie!  :Lol: 
Ino spacja by się przydała, nie tylko u mnie...  :wink:

----------


## Redakcja

W sprawie spacji potrzebna jest - i zaplanowana - interwencja programisty.

----------


## DPS

A tak z innej nieco beczki...
Proszę, ZAJRZYJCIE WSZYSCY TUTAJ. 
Na pewno wiecie, o kim tam napisałam...
Każde chore dziecko potrzebuje leczenia i rehabilitacji.
Każdy z Was ma wielkie serce. 
Każdy może wejść na aukcje na allegro.
Pomogliśmy Franiowi, pomóżmy i Stefkowi, proszę!
Wierzę, że i Żelka będzie miała radośniejsze święta, dzięki Wam. 
Bo przecież tylko tutaj tacy cudni ludzie są.

----------


## ane3ka1

Szanowna Redakcjo!
Moje bystre (zielone) oko przyuważyło, że w licytacji brała również *mada1412* (konik retro, ręcznie szyty(. No i tak jakby została pominięta i pozbawiona tytułu...

----------


## słońce 2

*I asiulkowo i paula71 też*  :wink:  
I parę innych osób które wystawiły swoje fanty

----------


## aneta s

*Depsiu* popieram Twoj apel cala soba... :hug: do tego Nasz Aniol tak pieknie i madrze pisze...ma tyle zyciwej madrosci w sobie...to ONA jest inicjatorka aukcji dla Franusia...

----------


## DPS

Anetka - dziękuję - zapraszam tym bardziej wszystkich do licytowania i kupowania na allegro w charytatywnych aukcjach na rzecz Stefka - tak, myslę, najlepiej podziękujemy Żelce.  :yes:   :hug:

----------


## Zbigniew100

A ja dostałem już pierwsze fanty, od Żelki.
Są przepiękne. :smile: 

Aaaaa, i coś gratis dostałem.  :tongue: 
Dziękuję bardzo.

----------


## dorbie

Ja też dostałam serduszko! Dziękuję bardzo, chociaz ja to tak skromnie...

----------


## anSi

Tak, to prawda - Żelka przepiękne rzeczy tworzy. Sama mam już*sporą*kolekcję i ...następny cudowny przedmiot w drodze. Naprawdę*polecam  :smile:  Gdyby tak każdy fant znalazł swojego właściciela, to Stefek by się*na pewno ucieszył  :smile: 
http://allegro.pl/listing/user.php?us_id=19732995

----------


## DPS

AnSi -  :hug:

----------


## wu

ja też już dostałam swoje wylicytowane rzeczy nooooooooo ta książka z ciastami to łoooooooooo ślinotok a aniołka bydle listonosz nie chciał zostawić ciotce i muszę gnać na pocztę po odbiór :sad: 

*DPS*-ia ja tam u Żelci też już w odwiedzinkach byłam :wink:

----------


## DPS

:wiggle:   :big grin:

----------


## Agduś

Ewa, orzeł wystartował! Priorytetem.

----------


## kjuta

ja tez od *Żeleczki* juz dostalam przepiekne lampiony  :hug: 
i slodka bombke od *Monisiiii*  :hug: 
dziekuje Wam bardzo, to przyjemnosc dostawac od Was tak cudne rekodziela  :hug:

----------


## Redakcja

> Szanowna Redakcjo!
> Moje bystre (zielone) oko przyuważyło, że w licytacji brała również *mada1412* (konik retro, ręcznie szyty(. No i tak jakby została pominięta i pozbawiona tytułu...


Zawieruszył się nam jeden forumowicz wielki sercem. Naprawiamy to

----------


## swojaczka

Dopełniłam i wpłaciłam(z małą górką oczywiście) za wylicytowane fanty. Jutro popędzi potwierdzenie do Agnieszki no i jutro dam namiary dla Agduś i AnetyS. Dziękuję za możliwość popełnienia dobra choć w tak skromnej postaci.  U Żelki będę też. 
Tytuł piękny i dziękuję za jego nadanie. Pozdrawiam :bye:

----------


## Żelka

Tu też mnie obgadujom?  :wiggle: 
Kochani dziękuję Wam za zakupy na Stefka aukcjach. Żeby nie Wy, to co ja bym na tym Allegro sprzedała. Większość naszych kupujących to Znajomy z tego forum. Dziękujemy, że o nas pamiętacie.

----------


## wu

*Żelcia* no jak można o Was zapomnieć Ty o wszystkich pamiętasz :hug:  a piękne rzeczy robisz więc warto :smile:  niech no ja się tylko dowiem kto mi chce podprowadzić pudełeczko na herbatkę :mad:

----------


## agawi74

> Przelew zrobiony, potwierdzenie mailem wyslane


 Dzięki *Teresko* :hug: Proszę wyślij mi na priv swój adresik  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jamles

> ..... niech no ja się tylko dowiem kto mi chce podprowadzić pudełeczko na herbatkę


też mu się przyglądam  :cool: 





ale Tobie mogę odpuścić  :wink:  ... w ramach _gyburstagowego gyszynku_  :smile:

----------


## blekitna

a ja jeszcze nie dostałam adresów do wysyłki fantów???  to znaczy, że "moi kupcy" jeszcze pieniążków nie wpłacili???  :wiggle:  proszę o odzew.

----------


## DPS

Haaa, wiedziałam, że nikt inny, NIKT po prostu nie będzie taki, jak Wy!!!  :hug: 
Dziękuję pięknie za zakupy u naszego Anioła i proszę o jeszcze.  :tongue: 
Wiem, że na pewno sprzeda wszystko do świąt, musi się udać!  :yes:   :Lol: 
Kochani jesteście!!!  :wave:

----------


## DPS

Aaaaa - na zakupy to TUTAJ.  :Lol:

----------


## blekitna

wpadłam się pochwalić, że otrzymałam już dwa fanty:

*butelkę malowaną   i  zdjęcia Bydgoszczy*

i muszę powiedzieć, że fanty są bardzo piękne!!! *dziękuje za udana współpracę*  :hug:

----------


## agawi74

> a ja jeszcze nie dostałam adresów do wysyłki fantów???  to znaczy, że "moi kupcy" jeszcze pieniążków nie wpłacili???  proszę o odzew.


 No właśnie ja też czekam :popcorn:  :popcorn:

----------


## RD2011

Witaj  Błękitna ! wysłałam pieniążki  z banku przelewem ,bo ja to jestem  starej daty i  z  różnych  " nowoczesności"
bankowych nie korzystam - no i np.  " buźki " też   mi  nie  wychodzą !!! No i   chcę  wysłać moje potwierdzenie
dla  Agusi ! tylko ona ma masę  zajęć , więc  czekam  na Jej  odzew  i wówczas wszystko się  wyjaśni .
Pozdrawiam  wszystkich  uczestniczących w tej pięknej  akcji !

----------


## DPS

Kochani - na Żelkowych aukcjach jest już dzisiaj 14 ofert!!!  :wave: 
Jestem bardzo szczęśliwa i wzruszona. 
Wiedziałam, że można na Was liczyć! 
No co ja mogę powiedzieć? 
DZIĘKUJĘ!!! 



I proszę o jeszcze...  :Lol:

----------


## Karolina i Artur :P

*Ja właśnie puściłam przelew za moje wygrane skarby*  :smile: 


W weekend wyślę wylicytowane nalewki   :smile: 


Niestety nie mogę wysłać maila z potwierdzeniem, coś mi sie wiesza, ale jutro potwierdzę  :wink:

----------


## DPS

Jeszcze jedno...  :oops: 
Widziałam, że sporej liczbie osób spodobało się pudełko do herbaty BOUTIQUE, licytują tam 4 osoby.
Ja myślę, że jakby zapytać, to Żelka mogłaby zrobić dla każdego, kto chce, takie pudełko albo bardzo podobne...  :roll eyes:

----------


## wu

no bo własnie *DPS*-ia szykowałam pałę żeby Ci przylać za chlapanie jęzorem  :wink:  moje piękne pudełeczko :big tongue: 

ale to dobrze że jest dużo chętnych :hug:

----------


## anSi

Żelko - zabieraj się*do roboty, bo jeszcze dwa pudełeczka i dwa zegary i wszystkie fanty zakupione. A do świąt daleko  :smile:  

http://allegro.pl/listing/user.php?us_id=19732995

----------


## anSi

Niesamowite, niecałe pół*godziny minęło i już*tylko dwa zegary bez chętnych. Ciekawe, jak szybko znajdą amatorów. Ten niebieski taki cuuuudny  :smile:  A i z kogucikiem niczego sobie  :smile: 
http://allegro.pl/listing/user.php?us_id=19732995

----------


## anSi

Odwiedziło mnie dziewczę  :smile:  Przyniosło chustecznik i masę*prezentów dodatkowych. Kochana z niej dziewczyna. I niezwykła bardzo. Cała przyjemność*po mojej stronie, że mogłam Ją*poznać* :smile:

----------


## Zbigniew100

Jest i drugi fant.

Doszła bez uszczerbku nalewka Toli :wiggle: 

Teraz tylko czekam na odpowiednią okazję do skosztowania.
A tu nawet kataru brak, ale ...może profilaktycznie ?
Jak myślicie ?

Jest i tradycyjnie , bonus.
"Opakowanie " na nalewkę, przydatne na wycieczki do lasy. :tongue: 
Serdecznie dziękuję.

----------


## anSi

Zaopiekuje się ktoś zegarami Żelki? Do rustykalnych wnętrz, do nowoczesnych niebieski też się*nada. Na prezent dla babci, mamy, teściowej, ulubionej sąsiadki lub sąsiada  :smile:  
http://allegro.pl/listing/user.php?us_id=19732995

----------


## blekitna

Własnie przyszła do mnie ostatnia paczka ze sztućcami made in ZSRR i jestem tak mile zaskoczona, poniewaz myślałam, ze wylicytowałam same sztućce (w pieknym oryginalnym, starym opakowaniu), a tu w paczce jeszcze reniferek, bombka decoupagowa i dużżooo serwetek do decoupagu  :smile: )) DZIEWCZE bardzo Ci dziękuje!!! kochana jesteś  :hug:  

*komu mam wysłać podkładki I książkę??* dajcie mi już adres to wszystko dzisiaj puszczę, coby na poczte jak głupia nie latać  :big tongue:  przecież wiadomo, że tu sami dobrzy ludzie, oszustów niet  :no:  
pozdrawiam

ja napewno czymś wspaniałej Żelki się zaopiekuje, tylko trochę później, bo pieniążków troche teraz mało... ale pamiętam  :smile:

----------


## jamles

potwierdzenie poszło do Agi,
*Elfir*, roślinki nie odbiorę, troszkę za daleko, ale mam propozycję dla *adi_*, przegranego
w licytacji, że może odkupić roślinkę, jeżeli nie to mam nadzieję, że zaopiekujesz się
swoim fantem  :roll eyes:  :wink:

----------


## blekitna

wysłałam już lawendowy obrazek i rękawiczki   :Lol:

----------


## anev

Właśnie dostałam swoje fanty od  *Ragazzy*, a jakie one ładne :roll eyes: 

*AniaS79* dziękuje za życzenia  :smile:

----------


## bpis

I do mnie dotarła dziś cudnej urody poszewka na jaśka, wylicytowana od *e-mól*  :wiggle: 
*E-mól*, dziękuję serdecznie i proszę, podziękuj w moim imieniu zdolnej wykonawczyni powyższej poszewki, czyli *Mamie*  :smile:

----------


## kjuta

*dziewcze* jestes przekochana, dziekuje Ci bardzo za sliczna bombeczke i wspanialego gratisa aniolka  :hug:   :wave:

----------


## DPS

O rajuśku - idę zobaczyć, jak Żelkowe aukcje, pewnie już skończył się towar!!!  :wave:  
Boszsz, jacy tutaj niezwykli ludzie są, to szok...

----------


## DPS

Widzieliście, jakie Zeljka dodała bajkowe butelki i lampiony świąteczne???
Matko, jakie cudne to jest!!! 

No zobaczcie sami!!!  :yes:

----------


## wu

*DPS*-ia jak słowo daję teraz to się już od lania nie wykręcisz :mad:  :Lol:

----------


## cronin

Moje fanty wysłane i już doszły , poczta się niesamowicie postarała, chyba też wiedzieli że to dla Frania  :smile:  A cuda Żelkowe przepiękne, sama nie wiem co  brać bo wszystko mi się podoba a walka będzie na noże  :smile:  ale święta się zbliżają na prezent sobie zażyczę  :wink:

----------


## Agduś

Wysłałam dzisiaj dwa bieżniki. Zostały mi jeszcze obrazki z kotami i biżuteria od gimnazjalistów.

----------


## dorbie

DPSiu, wysłałamn dzis po południu  :Smile:

----------


## DPS

> *DPS*-ia jak słowo daję teraz to się już od lania nie wykręcisz


Sama się wystawię, tylko przyjedź!!!  :tongue: 

Dorbie - dziękuję bardzo, melduję też, że dzisiaj wysłałam fanta dla Mamy Asi.  :Lol:

----------


## wu

spoko nie minie Cię :big tongue:

----------


## lasche

Było mi bardzo miło uczestniczyć w tej akcji  :smile:  Moje fanty będą wysłane w poniedziałek do osób, których adresy mam  :smile:

----------


## dżempel

pierniczki upieczone dziś udekorowane -teraz schną  :smile:  w poniedziałek wysyłam  :smile:

----------


## tereska77

> Dzięki *Teresko*Proszę wyślij mi na priv swój adresik 
> Pozdrawiam


wyslalam :smile:

----------


## agawi74

> wyslalam


 Dostałam jak wiesz :hug:

----------


## DPS

Dzień doberek, zaszłam zobaczyć, czy lampiony na aukcji Żelkowej jeszcze dostępne. 
I są!!! Brać, wybierać, nie przebierać!!!  :wink: 
Kochani, bo  Wam ktoś wykupi i zostaniecie na świeta bez tych cudności!!!  :Lol:

----------


## ngel

Rasia, Nefer- ja swoje fanty wyślę w poniedziałek. Przepraszam za zwłokę ale mnie choróbsko lekko powalilo. Jeśli się Wam spieszy to wyślę kurierem.

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

*ngel, Jagoda51*, ja wciąż nie mam waszych adresów!

----------


## Nefer

> Rasia, Nefer- ja swoje fanty wyślę w poniedziałek. Przepraszam za zwłokę ale mnie choróbsko lekko powalilo. Jeśli się Wam spieszy to wyślę kurierem.


Spokojnie się kuruj.Mnie się nie spieszy wcale  :smile:

----------


## DPS

Tak się cieszę, że jest tylu chętnych na Żelkowych aukcjach -* DZIĘKUJĘ WAM, KOCHANI!!!*  :hug:

----------


## anSi

Jeszcze dwa lampiony, dwie buteleczki, dwa zegary zostały. A do końca aukcj 5 dni. Może ktoś*jeszcze zechce wspomóc Żelkę*j Jej Stefka? Każdy, kto ma choć*jeden przedmiot wykonany przez Żelkę , wie że to unikat, bo oprócz z talentu całe swoje serce Żelka w niego włożyła. Zajrzyjcie , proszę  :smile: 
http://allegro.pl/listing/user.php?us_id=19732995

----------


## Nefer

Dobra, biorę lampiony (a może nie ????????  :tongue:  )

----------


## anSi

*Neferko*, do mnie też dwa lampiony już pocztą wędrują  :smile:  Nie moge się doczekac  :smile:

----------


## AgnesK

Kochani, sprawdzajcie na wątku "nr konta"  czy wszyscy jesteście na liście.


Ja tez mam cicha nadzieję, że na Żelkowych aukcjach wszystko się sprzeda przed świętami. 
Cudowna jesteś DPS, ze pomyslałas o aukcjach naszego kochanego Anioła..

Tak na marginesie - niektóre aukcje sa wystawione podwójnie - błąd systemu?..

----------


## Nefer

> *Neferko*, do mnie też dwa lampiony już pocztą wędrują  Nie moge się doczekac


 Bo one są piękne  :smile:

----------


## DPS

Ja upierdliwa po prostu jestem, ot co...  :big lol: 

Jeszcze zostały dwie bajkowe butelki, dwa duże zegary i przecudne lampiony świąteczne 3D. 
Brać, kupować, nie przebierać!!!  :wink:

----------


## anSi

Lampiony to już*chyba zaklepane. Butelka tylko jedna i dwa zegary zostały  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## anSi

Zaglądać, kupować - bo warto  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> Lampiony to już*chyba zaklepane. Butelka tylko jedna i dwa zegary zostały


Ojtam zaraz zaklepane - może ktoś powalczy  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## anSi

No oczywiście, że walka w tym szczególnym przypadku wskazana  :smile:   :smile: 

http://allegro.pl/listing/user.php?us_id=19732995

----------


## DPS

AnSi -  :hug: 
Czuj się uściskana!   :Lol:

----------


## Nefer

> No oczywiście, że walka w tym szczególnym przypadku wskazana  
> 
> http://allegro.pl/listing/user.php?us_id=19732995


No i chyba trzeba będzie powalczyć  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## jamles

*Żelko* 
DUŻO ZDROWIA

----------


## galka

Zelijko-dzisiaj Twoje urodziny :wave: 
Życzę Ci kochana wiele sił i zdrowia a najbardziej tego żeby całe dobro i ciepło jakie dajesz innym wracało do Ciebie i otulało Cię jak pierzynka ,pozdrawiam Cię i przytulam :hug:

----------


## nitubaga

Były kwiaty czas na torcik  :smile:   Żelcia wszystkiego nasłodszego!!!!

----------


## DPS

Zeljko - oby na Twoje urodziny ten link okazał się linkiem do wszystkich wykupionych fantów!!!  :hug:

----------


## ngel

ja się chciałam tylko publicznie ukorzyć i w pierś mą wątłą uderzyć i wyznać, że nie wpłaciłam jeszcze kasy bo mój #^%&$%&##@ pracodawca nie wypłacił do dzisiaj kasy "na Mikołaja"!! Ale obiecuję, że choćby skały sr..y to w tym tygodniu kasę wyślę. Bardzo przepraszam za opóźnienie  :sad: 

A dla Żelki oczywiście że 100 lat 100 lat!!

----------


## swojaczka

Dzisiaj dotarła do mnie przesyłka z przecudnej urody bieżnikiem. :smile:  Agduś  masz złote ręce,dziękuję.

----------


## mayland

Odebrałam dziś paczkę z poszewkami na poduszki. Będą niewątpliwą ozdobą sypialni pewnej nastolatki. Bardzo dziękuję. Chętnie pokryję koszt przesylki. Proszę o nr konta na pw.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Żelka

Dziękuję wszystkim za życzenia i za..., wszystko!  :Smile: 

*Anetko S* dziś dotarła Twoja paczuszka. Ręczniki są śliczne i dobrej jakości, dzięki serdeczne także za gratisy w postaci serduszka i gwiazdki!!!

----------


## Nefer

Aaaaaaaaaaa coś mnie minęło  :mad:  

ŻELUSIA  :smile:  :smile:  Wszystkiego naj, naj, naj Kochana, dużo zdrówka i dużo siły i pociechy z Chłopaków  :smile:

----------


## AgnesK

*Żeleczko* nasza kochana, moc serdeczności urodzinowych dla Ciebie.
Co my byśmy bez Ciebie zrobili, co??

----------


## RD2011

Witaj Błękitna ! Dziś  otrzymałąm  Twój  "lawendowy"  obraz - jest przepiękny !  :roll eyes: 
Będzie  wisiał tak, bym  mogła  sobie  na  niego  spoglądać .  Dziękuję  bardzo, bardzo !
Pozdrawiam Cię  miło i wszystkich uczestniczących w tej wspaniałej  aukcji !!!

----------


## dziewcze

Kurka blaszka nie wiedziałam, że tutaj jeszcze tyyyyle życia  :smile: 
bardzo dziękuję za możliwość bycia z takimi znakomitościami w jednym wspaniałym TEAMie
Dziękuję za fanty, które zgarnęłam. Piękne zdjęcia-majstersztyki od joliski, niepowtarzalnie :wink:  wypisaną/wyrysowaną kartkę od yokasty, przepiękny wachlarz od Rasi [pozwoliłam sobie na skopiowanie tego zdjecia z kobitkami chodnikowymi]

i dziewczynom, które wylicytowały moje przedmioty  :smile:  miałam mnóstwo radości zarówno przy pakowaniu jak i dostarczaniu. Paczki wysłałam w środę noca.... z nietuzinkowej całodobowej placówki poczty przy słynnej ul.długiej w Gd. Wyobrażacie sobie, że chwilę przed północą kolejka była prawie na zewnątrz! Podczas czekania można było zawiązać na prawdę niecodzienne znajomości i usłyszeć tyyyle dziwnych historii, jak w pociągu  :wink: . Klimat jak zza dawnych lat  :smile: 

Jednego fanta miałam zaszczyt dostarczyć osobiście  :smile:  i to było chyba najprzyjemniejsze. AnSi bardzo, bardzo miło było mi Ciebie poznać. Wam zdradzę, że Ania to wspaniała kobieta z ciągłym uśmiechem na twarzy  :smile:  ale kto by się nie uśmiechał gdyby mieszkał z taką wesołą kompanią. Jeden kawaler szczególnie skradł mi serce  :smile:  Już po paru minutach spotkania padło stwierdzenie 'jaki ten świat jest mały'  :smile: 
DZIĘKUJĘ  :smile:  może zabrzmi egoistycznie.. ale jakoś dziwnie mam wrażenie, że zgarnęłam z tej aukcji więcej dobrego niż sam Franio  :wink:  sama świadomość, istnienia takich wspaniałych ludzi dodaje skrzydeł  :smile: 

Żelciu w nawiązaniu chciałam Ci takich skrzydeł życzyć na cały kolejny rok ale doczytałam, że Ty właśnie w raczkach masz nie lada talent   :smile:  w takim bądź razie zwyczajnie -  wszystkiego dobrego!  :smile:

----------


## DPS

No pewnie, że ma talent - proszę kupować, wybierać, nie przebierać!  :Lol:

----------


## blekitna

> witaj błękitna ! Dziś  otrzymałąm  twój  "lawendowy"  obraz - jest przepiękny ! 
> Będzie  wisiał tak, bym  mogła  sobie  na  niego  spoglądać .  Dziękuję  bardzo, bardzo !
> Pozdrawiam cię  miło i wszystkich uczestniczących w tej wspaniałej  aukcji !!!


ciesze się, że ci sie podoba  :smile:   :smile:  pozdrawiam serdecznie  <3

----------


## Żelka

Dziękuję Kochani za życzenia! 
Jeszcze tylko dwa dni i Franio dzięki Wam będzie miał SWOJE APARATY! Do Świąt muszą być i nowe słowa! Franiu Chłopie Waleczny dasz rady!!! Mama nam zamelduje co nowego powiedziałeś!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Gwoździk

Ja również otrzymałem od *Joliski* zdjęcia wraz z gratisem. Zdjęcia są nie tylko bardzo ładne ale i z... duszą artystyczną . A ja lubię wszystko z duszą  :smile: 
Bardzo dziękuję  :smile: 

PS. Żelka - Wszystkiego Dobrego!!!  :smile:

----------


## AgnesK

*Dziewczę*, powiem Ci , że ja tez się nie spodziewałam, że TAK będzie :smile: 
I powiem Ci, ze mam wrażenie, ze wszyscy coś zyskaliśmy :smile: 

Serdeczności
A.

----------


## swojaczka

Żelko niechaj całe Dobro,które tak chętnie czynisz innym wraca do Ciebie po wielokroć. Bądź zdrowa i miej wiele powodów do radości. :smile:

----------


## AgnesK

> Dziękuję Kochani za życzenia! 
> Jeszcze tylko dwa dni i Franio dzięki Wam będzie miał SWOJE APARATY! Do Świąt muszą być i nowe słowa! Franiu Chłopie Waleczny dasz rady!!! Mama nam zamelduje co nowego powiedziałeś!!!


A mi to już słów do Ciebie brakuje, Zelciu :hug:

----------


## dziewcze

> No pewnie, że ma talent - proszę kupować, wybierać, nie przebierać!


link rozesłałam w_ 'świat'_  :wink:  zobaczymy co _'on'_ na to  :wink:

----------


## wu

*Żeluś* oby zawsze spotykało Cię od ludzi tyle dobra ile Ty im czynisz :hug:

----------


## kjuta

*Żeluś* slodkiego milego zycia  :hug:

----------


## Nefer

> )
> DZIĘKUJĘ  może zabrzmi egoistycznie.. ale jakoś dziwnie mam wrażenie, że zgarnęłam z tej aukcji więcej dobrego niż sam Franio  sama świadomość, istnienia takich wspaniałych ludzi dodaje skrzydeł


To nie brzmi egoistycznie - ale dokładnie tak jest. Ci wspaniali ludzie, którzy nas otaczają dodają sił i pozwalają przetrwać bardzo ciężkie chwile. I nadają sens.
Bardzo ładnie to napisałaś  :smile:

----------


## nemi

*Rasia, Antena, RD2011, Rynka*  - dziewczęta paczuchy ode mnie poszły dziś. Nie wiem, jak zwykle się je wysyła, ale poszły poleconymi priorytetami, więc myślę, że niebawem powinny do Was dotrzeć. Opakowałam w bąbelki, więc myślę, że nie ozdoby nie powinny się zniszczyć (choć poczta na moim osiedlu jest chyba najgorsza w Krakowie, więc...).

Przepraszam za opóźnienie, ale ostatnio nie do końca jestem w stanie zapanować nad swoim czasem.

----------


## meg60

ŻELKO - SŁODKIEGO, MIŁEGO ŻYCIA......

----------


## hanka1950

paczka od Tutli_Putli dzisiaj doszła, kolczyki są śliczne.  Ciesze się że znalazłam się w tak znakomitym gronie.

----------


## tutli_putli

Haniu cieszę się ogromnie, że się podobają  :smile: )) Wysyłałam wszystkim paczuszki w piątek i mam nadzieję, że już wszędzie doszły przesyłki, lub dojdą dzisiaj (w Mikołaja :wiggle: )
Do mnie też już dotarła paczka z różnościami od  AnetyS.

----------


## lasche

Nalewka, talerzyki i konik wysłane ...czekam a informację od AgnesK dotyczącą sanek i nart...Nalewkę opakowałam w pudełko z twardej tektury i nadałam przesyłką specjalną "uwaga szkło" ...ale i tak drżę o jej całość ...dajcie znać kochani czy fanty doszły  :smile: 

Dziewcze napisałaś dokładnie wszystko co i ja chciałabym powiedzieć ...te święta już są magiczne

----------


## blekitna

czekam na informacje na jaki adres wysłać *podkładki i książkę*  :Confused:   czekają już zapakowane na nowego właściciela  :roll eyes: 

wszystkiego dobrego na Mikołaja  :smile:

----------


## słońce 2

Blekitna dzięki za rekawiczki. Dziś spadł śnieg więc już je mam na rękach. Pozdrawiam. 

Żelko, 100 LAT

----------


## blekitna

słońce na taki śnieg to jeszcze się nadaja, a na większe mrozy to trzeba pod nie zakładać takie zwykłe szmaciane w tym samym kolorze i wtedy wyglądają fajnie i jest tez ciepło  :smile:  pozdrawiam  :smile: 

Żelko 100 lat 100 lat !!!

----------


## Żelka

Dziękuję Wszystkim! 

A WAM WSZYSTKIM KOCHANYM MIKOŁAJOM (bo jak najbardziej jesteście Mikołajamy) DZISIAJ ŻYCZĘ WSZYSTKIEGO NALEPSZEGO I ABY TEN NASTRÓJ ŚWIATECZNY KTÓRY W SOBIE PIELĘGNUJECIE ZAWSZE I WE WSZYSTKIM WAM TOWARZYSZYŁ! 

p.s. Jako prezent aga wklei nam fotkę Frania w nowych aparatach!  :wink:

----------


## słońce 2

O to to blekitna dobrego pomysła dałaś tak zrobię. Cały czas nie mogę się nadziwić i uwierzyć że za tak niewiele mogliśmy sprawić ogromny i pomocny prezent franusiowi. Trzymam kciuki za uszka

----------


## blekitna

> O to to blekitna dobrego pomysła dałaś tak zrobię. Cały czas nie mogę się nadziwić i uwierzyć że za tak niewiele mogliśmy sprawić ogromny i pomocny prezent franusiowi. Trzymam kciuki za uszka


to fakt i to jak szybo!!! ciesze się, że jest tyle dobrych ludzi na forum   :hug:   , tym bardziej ciesze się, że tu jestem  :wiggle:   :smile:

----------


## TAR

ja wlasnie dostalam gifta od lasche, szklo dotarlo cale  :smile:  ślicznie dziekuje i pozdrawiam.

----------


## nitubaga

Ja wysłałam już przepis na naleweczke i wiem że dotarł do miejsca przeznaczenia... ale co z samą nalewką?  :Confused:

----------


## ghost34

przelew poslany przepraszam ze tak długo  :sick:

----------


## ragazza

Chciałam tylko powiedzieć, że było mi bardzo miło brać udział w takiej akcji  :smile:  i uprzejmie melduję, że wszystkie paczki już wysłałam. 
Franiowi życzę, żeby zawsze był uśmiechnięty i żeby wszelkie troski omijały go z daleka.

----------


## Maxtorka

A ja uprzejmie donoszę iż doszły dziś do mnie przepiękne prezenty od *ragazzy* i *tutli_putli* :smile: 
Dziewczyny jeszcze raz dzięki :smile: 

*Franuś* . trzymaj się chłopie :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## AgnesK

*Kochani*, ciesze się, że przesyłki docierają :smile: 

Mam ogromna prośbę do Was - napisałam do kilku osób maile zwrotne, bo przyszły potwierdzenia bez adresów do wysyłki.
Proszę zajrzyjcie do skrzynek mailowych.
W kilku mailach adresów nie było, ale kopiowałam je z przelewów - mam nadzieję, że się zgadzają.
W razie problemów piszcie proszę do mnie na pw, bedziemy próbowali rozwikłać  ewentualne problemy.

Fanty od nas tez już wyszły :smile:

----------


## bpis

A u mnie był dziś Mikołaj  :wiggle: 
I przyniósł mi śliczny naszyjnik i kolczyki  :wiggle: 


*Tutli_putli* - bardzo dziękuję!

----------


## lasche

Tar juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuużżżżżżżżżżżżż  :jaw drop:  no kurcze jestem pod wrażeniem Polskiej Poczty  :smile:

----------


## aneta s

*Żelciu* nasz ANIELE przegapilam Twoje Urodziny :cry:  -Posylam zatem dzis spoznione ale szczere najlepsze zyczenia, spelnienia marzen i oby to dobro, ktorym Obdarowujesz wrocilo do Ciebie podwojnie! :hug:  :hug:  :hug: 
*Kochani* ja dzis wyslalam II ture fantow. Jeszcze raz bardzo dziekuje za ta wspaniala Aukcje :hug:  
Wciaz pozostaja u mnie 2 fanty. Nr 20 - zestaw metalowych serduszek wylicytowanych przez MARGOTH i nr 41 - figurka aniola wylicytowana przez JAGODA 51.
*Agus* jak Mozesz to sprawdz prosze czy Masz adresy Dziewczyn albo same Zainteresowane o ile nas czytaja to prosze Odezwijcie sie do mnie. :roll eyes: 
Ja otrzymalam przesylke od Dziewcze - jeszcze raz bardzo dziekuje - sprawila nam ogromna radosc! :wiggle:  :hug: 
Mam jeszcze jedna prosbe - przy ostatniej licytacji jeden z wyslanych przeze mnie fantow nie dotarl do wlasciciela... :mad: jesli Ktos nie otrzyma wylicytowanego przedmiotu prosze o kontakt, trzymam wszystkie potwierdzenia...

----------


## AgnesK

*Aneta*, ale przy jakiej licytacji? Tej teraz Franiowej? Czy poprzedniej Tomkowej??
Margoth i Jagoda jeszcze się do mnie nie odezwały...hm...sprawdze spam.. :wink: 

Edit:
w spamie mam ino: "Hurra! Brak spamu!"

----------


## anSi

Dobre wieści zewsząd płyną - Franio zaaparatowany i zadowolony  :smile:  Dzieci z ogniska piękne prace na kolejną licytację przygotowały, do mnie paczka od Żelki przyszła, a w nim naprawdę przecudowne lampiony i... niespodzianka - cudne, ( bo szare   :smile:  ) pudełeczko  :smile:   :smile:  Żelko- czarodziejko dzękuję  :smile: 

*Niespodzianka też u Żelki na aukcjach dla Stefka -  nowe pudełeczko pojawiło się, a na nim konie*  Herbata z takiego pudełeczka to dopiero musi mieć moc  :smile:  Może ktoś kupi? Może dla Stefka też będą to fajne, radosne święta  :smile: . Nieśmiało też w imieniu zegarów się pzypominam - obydwa takie piękne i niezaopiekowane  :sad:  
http://allegro.pl/listing/user.php?us_id=19732995

----------


## aneta s

Aguś w poprzedniej licytacji dlA Frania - Monah nie dostala ode mnie serduszek bo zginely...mam nadzieje ze podobnych przygod nie bedzie...

----------


## Rocia

Ja też dostałam już paczuszkę od Tutli_Putli. Małgosiu, kolczyki super. Dziękuję.

----------


## galka

A ja dostałam dzisiaj wianek od kasi_sw.
Jest śliczny i i wszyscy mi go zazdroszczą :tongue:  
W dodatku był też gratis -piękne serce
Kasiu -dziękuję bardzo :smile:

----------


## MagdaZZZ

A ja mam pytanko do *Rasii* i *KasioMar*... dziewczyny, doszły fanty ode mnie? Jakoś tak nie mam odzewu :oops: 
Szczególnie martwię się o lampę *Rasii*... mam nadzieję, że się zorientowałaś, ze klosz zamontowałam, w celach transportowch - do góry nogami :big lol:

----------


## Nefer

Zegar przyszedł, zegar przyszedł  :smile:  Pasuje do sypialni - dzięki  :smile:

----------


## blekitna

melduje , ze moje ostatnie dwa fanty zostały przed chwilą "puszczone" na poczcie  :smile:  proszę o cierpliwość i odzew jak dojdą  :smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## klaraja

przesyłka od Princessy przyszła.Dziękuję. Klaraja

----------


## Ivonesca

słuchajcie....dostałam wczoraj ikonę od malki...JEST PRZEPIĘKNA!!!!!!!!!

dziękuję raz jeszcze i ciesze się że cel aukcji osiągniety  :Smile: 

pozdrowienia dla Agnes i Franiula  :Smile:

----------


## rasia

> A ja mam pytanko do *Rasii* i *KasioMar*... dziewczyny, doszły fanty ode mnie? Jakoś tak nie mam odzewu
> Szczególnie martwię się o lampę *Rasii*... mam nadzieję, że się zorientowałaś, ze klosz zamontowałam, w celach transportowch - do góry nogami



Kochane, bardzo przepraszam, że wcześniej się nie odzywałam... skrajny czasozjadacz mnie dopadł :wink: 
*Magdo*, cudna lampa dotarła w całości! :Lol:  Jakbym wiedziała, że jesteśmy tak bliskimi somsiadkami, to w życiu nie narażałabym Cię na koszty przesyłki! :no: 
Dostałam też błyskawicznie śliczny świecznik od *Anetki!* Wspaniałe kartki od *Joliski*! :wiggle:  Przepiękny świecznik od* Ngel*! :cool:  Dłuuugiii łańcuch od *Uli*! :big grin:  I ozdoby świąteczne od *Nemi* :Lol:  Bardzo Wam za wszystko pięknie dziękuję! :cool: 

Bardzo też przepraszam *Hazeleyes i Dżempel* - dopiero wczoraj wysłałam do Was paczuszki. :oops:  Dajcie później znać czy doszły, proszę. *Kruelcia* dostała osobiście, a do *Dziewcze* wachlarz już powinien zawachlować :wink:  , szepnij proszę słówko czy? :roll eyes: 
Uściski dla Wszystkich zostawiam, największe dla Naszego *Frania*. :hug:

----------


## MagdaZZZ

No to super :wiggle: 
Ja też jak zaczęłam wypełniać kwit na poczcie, to się zorientowałam, że mogłam podjechać :wink:  :big lol:

----------


## AgnesK

:smile:  cieszę się, że kolejne fanty dochodzą :smile: 

Jeśli w czyjejś sprawie jest głucha cisza, to prosze piszcie do mnie. Wczoraj np okazało się, ze nie wysłałam jednego adresu, mimo ze potwierdzenie dostałam juz pierwszego dnia :oops: 


*I koniecznie zajrzyjcie tutaj:*
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5049043

----------


## rasia

> cieszę się, że kolejne fanty dochodzą
> 
> 
> *I koniecznie zajrzyjcie tutaj:*
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?190231-Nowe-uszka-dla-Franiuszka-AUKCJA-TRWA-do-27-listopada-godz.-22.00!&p=5049043&viewfull=1#post5049043


Ależ cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuudowne wiadomości i zdjęcia!!! Brawa dla Frania!!! :wiggle: 
 :wave:  :wave:  :wave: 




> No to super
> Ja też jak zaczęłam wypełniać kwit na poczcie, to się zorientowałam, że mogłam podjechać


No i tego Ci nie daruję! :wink:   :big lol: 
 Ps. Jeszcze to nadrobimy :Lol:

----------


## RD2011

Witajcie ! Dziś dotarły  do  mnie aniołki od Nemi ! Dziękuję  Ci bardzo ,ozdobią moją
choinkę , są  cudne ! 
Otrzymałam  także  zegar od  Princesy ! Dziękuję  Ci  bardzo!  A  wiesz , mam nawet
wybrane  zdjęcia , które doskonale tam  pasują!
Bardzo, ale  to  baaaaardzo Wam  Wszystkim   DZIĘKUJĘ !!! :wiggle:  :wiggle:  :roll eyes:

----------


## Rynka

Dzisiaj dotarła przesyłka od *Nemi*...dziekuję  :wave: 
Uściski dla Frania i mamusi  :hug:

----------


## swojaczka

Talerz z lawendą i piękne serduszka już są u mnie! Dziękuję Agnieszko! :wiggle:

----------


## dżempel

ja również chciałam podziękować za przesyłkę od Uli R -piękny ten naszyjnik (podbieramy go sobie z córcią ) i dziś dotarł  śliczny misiu od casami   :smile: . Ja niestety mimo obietnic że w poniedziałek wyślę ciasteczka wysłałam dopiero wczoraj  :sad:  proszę o informację czy dotarły w całości czy pokruszyły się  :smile: pozdrawiam jeszcze raz wszystkich i przy okazji wielkie brawa dla Frania  :smile:

----------


## nemi

*Rasia*, *RD2011*, *Rynka* cieszę się, że paczuszki dotarły.  :wave:  Martwiłam się, żeby dotarły całe...

Jeszcze tylko jedna osóbka nie dała znać. Czekam więc dalej.  :smile:

----------


## bpis

Halo, *yokasta* i *AgnesK*!
Dostałam dziś śliczne kartki od *yokasty* i super talerz od *AgnesK*.
Dzięki serdeczne!  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

Do mnie też dotarła przesyłka . Bardzo dziękuję, Aguś - talerze przepiękne , ozdabiają teraz komodę w salonie  :smile: 
Zdrówka dla Franusia - i powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## AgnesK

Cieszę się, że nasze przesyłki dotarły :smile: 
Wiecie co, sprawiacie nam TAKĄ ogromna radość swoimi wpisami :smile: 
Cudnie, że ... zadowolony jest nie tylko Franio i my :smile: 
 :hug:

----------


## UlaR

Rasia i Dżempel cieszę się, że przesyłki dotarły  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich  :smile:

----------


## lasche

A ja ciągle czekam na 2 osóbki ...do oddania 3 fanty  :smile:

----------


## amonite

Skrzaciki dziś polecialy do Princesy - dopiero dziś, bo chora byłam i nie miałam kogo wyprawić na pocztę :wink:  Mam nadzieję, że szybko dotrą...

----------


## anSi

Żelkowe samotne  zegary jeszcze tylko 20 godzin na aukcji. Komu, komu? Na prezent, do kuchni, do szczęśliwego odmierzania godzin.... Kupi ktoś?
http://allegro.pl/listing/user.php?us_id=19732995

----------


## meg60

u mnie jest jeszcze jeden fant........

----------


## blekitna

cieszymy się szczęściem Franka  :wave:

----------


## tola

*MagdaZZZ
Jagoda51
*bardzo dziękuję za otrzymane fanty,
będą pamiątką z tej wspaniałej akcji na rzecz Franusiowych uszek.
Pozdrawiam najserdeczniej  :smile:

----------


## JAGODA 51

Tolu
 Cieszę się, że przesyłka dotarła.

Błękitna
Podkładki doszły przepięknej urody.

yokasta
Kartki dotarły do adresata, cudne.
Cieszę się podwójnie po pieczątce wnioskuje miasto W. mieszkałam tam prawie 3,5 roku
zostanie zawsze bliskie memu sercu.
Jeszcze raz dziękuje za możliwość brania udziału w tak szczytnym celu.
 Z uściskami Jagoda.

----------


## bpis

Dziś znów dostałam wylicytowane fanty :yes: 

Eleganckie wieszaczki od *anety s* i cudny breloczek od *Edzi*.
Dziękuję przepięknie :smile: 

*Edziu*, przekaż, proszę, w moim imieniu podziękowania wykonawcy tego uroczego breloczka (a raczej breloka, jest duuży  :yes: ), podoba mi się bardzo i będzie moim talizmanem  :yes:

----------


## anSi

Aukcja u Żelki jeszcze tylko pół godziny. Niektóre fanty nadal bez właścicieli - zajrzyjcie, może ktoś, coś....

http://allegro.pl/duzy-zegar-decoupa...966759596.html
lub tu:  :smile: 

http://allegro.pl/duzy-zegar-decoupa...966759715.html

----------


## dżempel

rasia pudełeczka otrzymałam -dziękuję i pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## EZS

*Agduś*, orzeł wylądował we wtorek, ale nie było mnie w domu i neta nie miałam. Dziś obejrzałam sobie serwetę i muszę powiedzieć, że cię szczerze podziwiam. Nigdy bym takiej sama nie uszyła i będzie całe swieta robić mi nastrój. Bardzo śliczna  :smile: 

*Tutli_putli*, kolczyki też dojechały, niewątpliwie będę nosić, bo ładne są - to moje zestawienie kolorów. Będą pasować. Dziękuję...

----------


## braza

AgnesK, Twój orzeł też wylądował!! Talerz jest wspaniały, już się na nim pysznie prężą owoce - są dumne, że na takim cudzie spoczywają!!!!  Od Agduś bieżnik też dotarł - już dawno, ale o tym poinformowałam osobiście zainteresowaną!
Dziękuję - jeszcze raz dziękuję wszystkim!!
Franio rulez!!!!!

----------


## martadela

A ja czekam niecierpliwie na naleweczkę  :smile:

----------


## millid

Ja też już odebrałam swój fant - Pepeszę i muszę się  pochwalić, że miałam niewątpliwą przyjemność poznania niezwykle  sympatycznego Gwoździka i nawet dostałam jego pałeczkę ...  :yes:  :big grin:  z dedykacją   :cool:  :big grin:  :big grin:   Bardzo dziękuję !!!

Pozdrawiam wszystkich i cieszę się, że mogłam wziąć udział w tak fantastycznej aukcji !

----------


## Gwoździk

O!!!! jaki traf !!! żebym miał takie szczęście w lotto jak mam na wbijanie się w wątek, kiedy ktoś o mnie pisze ...  :wink: 

*Millid* - ja jestem lepszy, bo poznałem całą Twoją rodzinkę ....  :smile: 

Pamiętaj, że J. ma wypić za moje zdrowie .... A ja wypiję za jego. Wprawdzie Pepeszy już nie mam, ale jakiegoś Kałacha wyciągnę  :wink:   :smile: 

Miło było Was poznać  :smile:

----------


## AgnesK

Faaaajnie :smile:

----------


## ala106

Dzisiaj dostałam Tryptyk Klimta.
Serdeczne dzięki dla Ol(g)i :Smile: .
Śliczny, ozdobi nasz nowy domek :Smile: .
Dziękuję też za gratisiki  :Smile: .
Pozdrawiam serdecznie.
Jak to miło zrobić sobie taki super prezent i przyczynić się do poprawy zdrowia takiego super chłopczyka :Smile: .

----------


## anSi

A Żelka ma nowe piękne pudełko na herbatę na aukcjach i anioły cudne  :smile: 

http://allegro.pl/listing/user.php?us_id=19732995

----------


## blekitna

[QUOTE=JAGODA 51;5053349]

Błękitna
Podkładki doszły przepięknej urody.

[QUOTE]

ciesze się bardzo  :big grin: 

a czy książka też doszła???? proszę o odzew  :welcome:

----------


## blekitna

Moje konto już czysne  :smile:  wszystko pozałatwiane  :tongue: 

pozdrawiam!!!

----------


## karolcia14m

AnetaS wczoraj otrzymałam przesyłkę. Rybki są piękne i budzą nieukrywany zachwyt mojego synka  :Smile: 
Bardzo dziękuję za możliwość uczestnictwa w tak wyjątkowej aukcji. Buziaki dla naszego Małego Bohatera

----------


## JAGODA 51

aneta s
Anetko przesyłka dotarła, aniołek dołączył do mojej kolekcji jest przesłodki.
Dziekuję.

AgnesK proszę sprawdź, mam jeszcze do wysłania jeden fant  rysunek w ołówku wylicytowany przez FlashBach czy był przelew może ja przegapiłam?

----------


## kjuta

po moich malych problemach z poczta dzis otrzymalam paczke wspanialych piernikow od *dżempel,* dziekuje Ci kochana  :hug: 
szczegolnie te Franusiowe pierniczki  sciskaja za serce  :hug:

----------


## anSi

JA jeszcze swoich przesyłek nie otrzymałam, ale... zapraszam na aukcje do ŻELKI

http://allegro.pl/listing/user.php?us_id=19732995

----------


## AgnesK

> AgnesK proszę sprawdź, mam jeszcze do wysłania jeden fant  rysunek w ołówku wylicytowany przez FlashBach czy był przelew może ja przegapiłam?


Czekam na informacje od FlashBack.

----------


## lasche

ngel bardzo przepraszam za zwłokę ...przesyłkę wyślę jutro 

no i u mnie 2 fanty jeszcze  :sad:

----------


## gabriela

*Ivonesca*, prosze daj znac kiedy otrzymasz moja przesylke-

----------


## JAGODA 51

Ngel czy przesyłka dotarła?

----------


## aneta s

A czy Macie kontakt z KasioMar? wysłałam priv ale cisza...Dziewczyny, które wylicytowały skrzydełka, dostałyscie swoje fanty?

----------


## JAGODA 51

Anetko ja też jeszcze nie dostałam skrzydełek od KasioMar, może ma kłopoty z netem u mnie to trwało prawie 2 tygodnie.

----------


## betina71

W ubiegłym tygodniu przyleciały do mnie anielskie skrzydełka (biedne te anioły co je utraciły  :tongue: ), a zaraz po nich zameldowało się tuizin reniferków (i Mikołaj ostał się jeno z saniami  :tongue: ).
Pozdrowienia dla Franka i Całej Frankowej świty

----------


## aglig

> A czy Macie kontakt z KasioMar? wysłałam priv ale cisza...Dziewczyny, które wylicytowały skrzydełka, dostałyscie swoje fanty?


 Niestety jeszcze nie  :sad: . Mam nadzieje że przed świętami dojdą bo mają być prezentem dla mojej siostrzenicy

----------


## Rocia

A ja dostałam ramkę od Ol(g)i. Nie spodziewałam się, że jest taka duża. Jest piękna. Dziękuję.

----------


## AgnesK

Kochani, na subkonto wpływają pierwsze wpłaty :smile: 
Jak pisałam juz kiedyś, księgowanie trwa dość długo, bo dzieci jest ponad 15 tys a księgowych kilka.
 :smile:

----------


## tabaluga1

A do mnie dotarły dziś serduszka od Nelli Sza. Nelluś, dziękuję. Są śliczne. :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 
pozdrowionka dla naszego dzielnego bohatera :smile:  :hug:

----------


## KasioMar

Przeprszam Was za opóźnienie :oops: 
Przesyłki wyjdą dzisiaj.
Napisałam też na priv ale:
MagdaZZZ - wiadomość do Ciebie nie wyszła. Zapchana skrzynka?
Jagoda51: 



> Anetko ja też jeszcze nie dostałam skrzydełek od KasioMar, może ma kłopoty z netem u mnie to trwało prawie 2 tygodnie.


Nie dostałam Twojego adresu.


Dziewczyny.
Jeszcze raz Was bardzo przepraszam za zwłokę. 
Mam nadzieję, że przesyłki szybko dojdą.
Pozdrawiam
Kasia

----------


## MagdaZZZ

> Napisałam też na priv ale:
> MagdaZZZ - wiadomość do Ciebie nie wyszła. Zapchana skrzynka?


*Kasiu* już czyszczę skrzynkę...

----------


## yokasta

> ja też już dostałam swoje wylicytowane rzeczy nooooooooo ta książka z ciastami to łoooooooooo ślinotok


Dopiero doczytałam, bardzo się cieszę  :hug: .

----------


## yokasta

> Halo, *yokasta* i *AgnesK*!
> Dostałam dziś śliczne kartki od *yokasty* i super talerz od *AgnesK*.
> Dzięki serdeczne!


 :hug:  Na zdrowie! Mam nadzieję, że się przyda  :smile: .


*JAGODA*, super  :smile:  cieszę się i pozdrawiam serdecznie  :hug: .

*Agnes*, daj znać jak dojdzie przesyłeczka, co ?  :smile:

----------


## Princesa

Do mnie wszystko już dotarło, przepraszam że wcześniej nie napisałam ale w pt mam egzamin i niemal dożylnie dawkuję sobie kawę  :wink:  i nie odchodzę od książek...

Dziękuję:
*amonite* za skrzaty  :smile:  dotarły jako pierwsze, już siedzą i dyndają nogami  :wink: 

*Aneta S* za łańcuszek z kulek i śliczną szmacianą lalkę

*AgnesK* za cudowny talerz z makami, jest idealny

Nie wysłałam jeszcze etui + maski (dla jednej osoby) ale obiecuję w pon. nadać priorytetową paczkę tak że powinno przed świętami dotrzeć.

----------


## aneta s

Cieszę się , że przesyłki docieraja :wiggle: 
*Kasiu* cieszę się, że się Odezwałaś i nic Ci nie jest bo zaczynałyśmy się martwić ...a fanty napewno dotrą do Świąt :hug:

----------


## wu

*Yokasta* nie mogę się do niej dorwać bo koleżanka przyssała się do niej i ślinę ociera :wink:

----------


## AgnesK

*Kasiu*, wyslałam Ci już adres Jagody.

Ja cięgle nie mam maili od dwóch osób. Bardzo prosze o informacje na pw od osób, które nie dostały swoich przesyłek jeszcze, albo adresów do wysłania swoich fantów :smile: 

Dzisiaj Mikołaj przyszedł po raz wtóry :smile: 
Dostalismy piękną kartkę z życzeniami od dwóch cioć Ań ( :wink: ), podpisane także za całą brać forumową :smile: 
Yokasta, AnSi, baaaaaaaaardzo dziekujemy :smile: 
Przyznam, że miałam ambitny zamiar napisania zyczeń do kazdego z was, takich wieci - po Bożemu, na papierze, ale...im bliżej świąt tym bardziej wątpie że dam radę...
Natulka tez dostała dziś prezent - kubek, który wylicytowała ciocia bosia od cioci Princesy :smile: 
Fantastyczny prezent dla dzieciaczków :smile: 
Dziękuje kochani :smile:

----------


## bosia

Agnes    :smile:   :smile:   :smile: 
Bardzo, bardzo sie ciesze, ze udalo sie z kubeczkiem jeszcze przed swietami  :smile: , dziekuje Princeso !  :smile: 

Dziekuje rowniez Edzi - korale dotarly na czas i juz ciesza solenizantke  :smile: 

Serdecznosci dla wszystkich  :smile: , bosia

----------


## nemi

Ja dziś odebrałam paczuchę z serduszkami od *Anetki* - paczka od 6.12 leżała na poczcie, bo listonosz "zapomniał" zostawić awizo. Pisałam już wcześniej - moja poczta jest chyba najgorsza w mieście.

*Anetko* serducha piękne - bardzo, bardzo dziękuję! 

Daj znać proszę czy kaska za przesyłkę do Ciebie dotarła. Pisałam PW, ale chyba nie dotarło.


Buziaki dla Frania i Agi!

----------


## malka

Niebieska, jeszcze nie doszło ? czy już po konsumpcji i stąd ten brak odzewu ( zalane w trupa leżycie pod biurkami ?  :wink: )

Cholera, bo mam stresa, czy nie potłukli butelki w transporcie..... daj znać,ok ?

Skrzynkę pw masz zapchaną....

----------


## rasia

Dostałam dziś cud-urody konika od *Mady*!!! :Lol:  Bardzo pięknie dziękuję!!! Jest naprawdę wspaniały!!! :cool: 
A słomkowe gwiazdki od *Nemi* przeszły mały lifting :wink:  i już przedświątecznie zdobią mój domek :big grin: .

----------


## jamles

> Przyznam, że miałam ambitny zamiar napisania zyczeń do kazdego z was, takich wieci - po Bożemu, na papierze, ale...


.....ale daj sobie na wstrzymanie, zamiast znaczków, kopert 
kup Natce prezent pod choinkę  :yes:

----------


## AgnesK

Lesiu... :hug:

----------


## anev

> .....ale daj sobie na wstrzymanie, zamiast znaczków, kopert 
> kup Natce prezent pod choinkę


no i to samo pomyślałam.. :yes:

----------


## Ivonesca

AgnesK,
wczoraj dzwoni mój małżonek z wieścią "Słuchaj u nas w holu głównym (pracuje na Rolniczej we Wrocku, znaczy się na Uniwersytetcie Przyrodniczym teraz  :wink:  jest akcja charytatywna "Dzielny Franek"...i to chyba TEN Franek"
Wszystko mi się zgadzało - Aga to był TEN Franek, prawda?

----------


## nemi

> A słomkowe gwiazdki od *Nemi* przeszły mały lifting i już przedświątecznie zdobią mój domek.


*Rasia*  :hug:  Superowo wyszło!

----------


## ngel

a ja dostałam dzisiaj cudne ozdoby od *lasche* nie spodziewalam się, że sa aż tak ładne!!! Chyba specjalnie dla nich upiekę tort na Święta  :Smile:  Bardzo dziękuję  :Smile:

----------


## gabriela

A ja tez bralam udzial w aukcji, wystawilam dwa fanty, ale nie dostalam tytulu!!!!!

----------


## Gwoździk

> A ja tez bralam udzial w aukcji, wystawilam dwa fanty, ale nie dostalam tytulu!!!!!


Prawdopodobnie Redakcja przyznała tytuł tylko tym, co coś kupili ... a przecież Ci co tylko wystawiali też przeznaczyli jakieś realne pieniądze na Franka ... Mam nadzieję, że się mylę.
*Gabriela* - dla mnie jesteś FORUMOWICZ WIELKI SERCEM ....  :smile:

----------


## AgnesK

*Ivonesca*, juz kilka miesięcy temu zwróciła się do mnie z pytaniem babeczka, która  tam pracuje, czy w okresie przedświątecznym nie mogliby zorganizowac zbiórkę na dogoterapię/hipoterapię dla Frania (bo to w obszarze zainteresowań zawodowych). Oczywiście zgodziłam sie. 
Cholerka, nawet  nie wiedziałam, ze akcja już ruszyła!! Wiem, że ystapili o pozwolenie do Fundacji na  zbiórke publiczną. 
Muszę koniecznie skontaktowac się z babeczką. Dziekuję Ci za informację!! 
Świat jest mały :smile: 
No to Franiutek bedzie miał też dogoterapię lub hipoterapie od wiosny!!! Niesamowite..
napiszesz mi na pw jak ta akcja wygląda? Musze jutro zadzwonić do babeczki..
Mikołaj dla nas w tym roku wyjątkowo szczodry..
Boże, aż trudno w to wszystko uwierzyć..



Ja też proszę o tytuł dla Gabrieli i pozostałych forumowiczów wystawiających fanty :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Do mnie dotarły dzisiaj kubeczki, DWA! A jeden tylko licytowałam! Dziękuję Marto!

----------


## Żelka

kochani znalazłam, że tytuł należy się jeszcze:
*ol(g)a*
*gabriela*
*jannasia*
*amonite*
*senmon*
*Paula_71*
*asiulkowo*
*XX*
*casamia*
*PBebnirz*
Czy jeszcze kogoś pominięto?

----------


## malka

Mam informacje od obu dziewczyn,że fanty dotarły  w nienaruszonym stanie  :smile:  

Iwoneska, Niebieska dziękuję Wam za licytacje  :Lol: 








Ps. Jeśli Redakcja ma limit przyznawanych tytułów,z niekłamaną przyjemnością oddam swój  :smile:

----------


## aneta s

Kochani czy do Kogoś nie dotarła przesyłka ode mnie?

----------


## MagdaZZZ

do mnie dotarła i ci dziękowałam u Ciebie. Ale widzę, że swojego wątku nie dowiedzasz tylko chodzisz po innych :big tongue: 
To i tu podziękuję bardzo :hug:

----------


## aneta s

Madziu widziałam Kochana ale dostałam info na priv , że jedna przesyłka zaginęła w akcji...a  że wysyłalam tego trochę to mamproblem, żeby ogarnąć. Stąd prośba tutaj   do tych , Ktorzy wylicytowali a fant nie dotarł....

----------


## MagdaZZZ

aha aha aha, rozumiem :wink:

----------


## gabriela

A moje przesylki do *AnSi i Ivonesca* jeszcze nie dotarly? Wyslalam poleconym.

----------


## UlaR

A ja czekam, czekam... na nalewkę z płatków róż  :wink:

----------


## anSi

Gabrielo, do mnie nie dotarła  :sad:  Ale do mnie to jeszcze żadna przesyłka pocztowa z tegorocznej aukcji Muatora nie dotarła  :sad:  Dzisiaj jadę na pocztę szukać. Dziwne to o tyle, że w międzyczasie otrzymałam paczkę od Żelki z lampionami, inną paczkę ze Śląska, tak więc nie wiem, czy mój listonosz selektywnie dostarcza, czy poczta ma bałagan, czy inny diabeł miesza. Jak tylko któraś z trzech muratorowych przesylek dojdzie - dam znać. Twoja przesyłka ma stosunkowo najkrótszy okres opóźnienia . ale od AnetyS i od ane3ki "idą" już dwa tygodnie  :sad:

----------


## Ivonesca

> A moje przesylki do *AnSi i Ivonesca* jeszcze nie dotarly? Wyslalam poleconym.


 melduję, że w piątek dotarła przesyłka z rewelacyjnym kremem  :Smile: 
dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## AgnesK

anSi, kochana, to może ja tez coś posprawdzam..cholerka. Daj znac czy na poczcie cos wskórałaś..

----------


## martadela

A jest może jakieś info od Karolina i Artur odnośnie wysyłki nalewek?
Bo nie wiem czy mam też szukać na poczcie czy może jeszcze nie zostały wysłane?
Niestety u mnie nagminnie giną przesyłki  :sad:

----------


## AgnesK

Choroba, niedobrze :sad: 
Zaraz do nich napiszę

----------


## anSi

Agnes - jestem przekonana, że to bałagan na mojej poczcie. Gdy tylko coś się*dowiem, natychmiast napiszę.

----------


## AgnesK

Oki, to daj znać.
Kochani, jesli ktos z Was jeszcze ma problem z adresem/przesyłką/odbiorem/wysłaniem, dajcie mi prosze znać

----------


## JAGODA 51

KasioMar przesyłka dotarła, skrzydełka bedą cieszyć małą damę. 
Dziękuję bardzo za udział w licytacji i miły świąteczny dodatek . 
Serdeczności Jagoda.

----------


## aneta s

KasioMar filiżanka dotarła - cała! Zapakowałaś tak starannie, że nie mogło jej się nic stać!  Bardzoooo dziękuję!

----------


## AgnesK

> A jest może jakieś info od Karolina i Artur odnośnie wysyłki nalewek?
> Bo nie wiem czy mam też szukać na poczcie czy może jeszcze nie zostały wysłane?
> Niestety u mnie nagminnie giną przesyłki


Karolina i Artur napisali mi, ze nalewki wyszły w ub tygodniu, więc lada chwila powinny byc na miejscu :smile:

----------


## bpis

*KachnaP*!
Melduję, że śliczną bransoletkę otrzymałam dzisiaj, serdecznie dziękuję!

Niniejszym oświadczam, że wszystkie fanty dotarły już do mnie :wiggle: 

Wszystkim dobrym duszom dziękuję za udział we Franiowej licytacji  :smile:  i życzę wszystkim *zdrowych i spokojnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia!*
 :bye:

----------


## DPS

Mamo Asi - czy dotarł do Ciebie obrazek? Czekam na info, bo wysłałam zaraz po aukcji, brak odzewu...  :sad:

----------


## AgnesK

Kochani, dzisiaj Fundacja hurtem zaksięgowała prawie 3 tys od Was :smile:

----------


## martadela

> Karolina i Artur napisali mi, ze nalewki wyszły w ub tygodniu, więc lada chwila powinny byc na miejscu


Dzięki.
Jak nie dotrą do końca tygodnia to zacznę nachodzić pocztę  :smile:

----------


## moniha

i do mnie dotarły wczoraj kolczyki. Sa piekne. 
Dziekuje wszystkim.

----------


## anSi

*AnetoS Ane3ko, Gabrielo* - byłam dzisiaj na poczcie, Pani posprawdzała coś w swoim komputerze i stwierdziła, że ani paczki ani polecone adresowane do mnie do placówki nie trafiły. Musiały chyba utknąć gdzie indziej. Minęły już*dwa tygodnie od nadania -może  trzeba reklamować  :sad:  Pytałam na poczcie, reklamuje nadawca. Szkoda, żeby tak Fajne fanty przepadły. Nie chodzi mi o to, że ja ich nie otrzymam, ale o bałagan. Nie może być*tak, że przesyłki nie docierają*do adresata. W końcu nie jest to usługa darmowa. Początkowo myślałam, że pewnie listonoszowi nie chciało się*w błocku taplać, więc nie przyszedł i awizo nie zostawił. Ale wizyta na poczcie tego nie potwierdziła.

----------


## gabriela

Musze reklamowac na poczcie, dziwne, ze Ivonesca dostala przesylke, byly razem wysylane!

----------


## gabriela

AnSi podaje Ci numer przesylki:RG334482455DE
mozna przesledzic w internecie.
Wlasnie sprawdzilam w internecie, ze przesylka zostala w Polsce" zarejestrowana"
RG334482455DE, sprawdz w polskiej poczcie.

----------


## aneta s

Ansi wyślij mi proszę na priv swoje dane. Trzymam wszystkie potwierdzenia nadania ale mam ich sporo więc a nie pamietam Was wszystkich, w sensie nie kojarzę ników forumowych z nazwiskami.

----------


## gabriela

*AnSi*, znalazlam, status: nieudane doreczenie 19.12. nie wiem co to znaczy, moze nie bylo Cie w domu, ale jezeli pytalas na poczcie, to cos nie gra. Moze ukradli??????

http://sledzenie.poczta-polska.pl/

----------


## aneta s

Gabriela ale w takim układzie przesyłka powinna wrócić do nadawcy czyli do Ciebie...

----------


## anSi

No właśnie dziewczyny, nie wiem, co z tym fantem zrobić. Na poczcie w okienku dziewczyna dzisiaj sprawdzała i stwierdziła, że nic do mnie nie zarejestrowano w ich systemie, awiza z całą pewnością*nie było (gdyby tak było, że nie było mnie w domu). Wczorajszy dzięń spędziłam w domu do 17-tej - i listonosza nie było. Więc coś*tu nie gra. Naprawdę zaczynam podejrzewać listonosza, że chodzi kiedy i jak mu się*chce. Często do mnie nie dociera, Jutro jeszcze raz podjadę*na pocztę, bo skoro w systemie zarejestrowano, że 19.12 była nieudana próba doręczenia, to przecież na pocztę*musi jakaś*informacja dotrzeć, łącznie z przesyłką. Czy dobrze myślę?

----------


## gabriela

No to zobaczymy, nie wiem czy tu reklamowac, bo przesylka opuscila Niemcy, a dalej juz odpowiada poczta polska.

----------


## anSi

Gabrielo, nie wiedziałam, że Ty z Niemiec wysyłałaś. Może więc poczekaj z tą*reklamacją -  jeśli paczka wróci do Ciebie, to i tak będzie sukces, przynajmniej w tym zakresie poczta odzyska swoje sfatygowane dobre imię.

----------


## malka

AnSi, ciśnij swoją pocztę, skoro masz już nr nadania, ich obowiązkiem jest odnalezienie jej, niech szukają w innych oddziałach. To sie zdarza, znaczy "przypadkowe"przekazanie innemu listonoszowi. Ten nie idzie w " nie swój rejon", a ,że przesyłka nie może bezproduktywnie leżeć na poczcie, wpisywane jest bezskuteczne doręczenie.

----------


## AgnesK

cholerka, poczta przed swiętami najwyraźniej nie popisuje się :sad:

----------


## malka

Ty mnie nie strasz, proszę, bo moje prezenty jeszcze nie doszły, ale żywię nadzieję, że poczta stanie na wysokości zadania i przed wigilia wszystko dojdzie.
GLS już 3 dzień jedzie, mam nadzieję,że poczta szybciej adres znajdzie  :mad:

----------


## anSi

No to czeka mnie batalia z pocztą  :smile:  Anetko S - wyślij mi na priva jeszcze Twój nr nadania - pojadę*jutro z kompletem 3  :smile:  Już*wysmarowałam maila na adres [email protected]

Oby tylko fanty się*znalazły. Już*nieważne po której stronie - adresata czy nadawcy. Będę*meldować :

----------


## aneta s

Ansi ja po tym numerze , który mam nie dojdę. Wyskakuje mi brak przesyłki o podanym identyfikatorze a innego numeru nie mam...Daj znać co załatwisz na poczcie, jakby co to pojde na swoją i będę reklamować u siebie.

----------


## gabriela

Musze z przykroscia stwierdzic, ze jeszcze sie nie zdarzylo, zeby niedoreczona przesylka do Polski do mnie wrocila, nigdy!!! A ginely bez sladu bardzo czesto.
Aha, jeszcze jedno: wyslalam jako list polecony priorytetowy! Musi dojsc!

----------


## gabriela

Redakcjo, a gdzie moj tytul?????????????

----------


## anSi

Dziewczyny -jadę*na pocztę. Oczywiście, że dam znać...

----------


## anSi

Nie jadę na pocztę - przed sekundą*odebrałam telefon z poczty. Cud się zdarzył - wszystkie trzy przesyłki znalazły się i ....tu szok - listonosz osobiście je do mnie przywiezie. Dzisiaj, do godziny 12-tej. Tak mnie zapewniono. Nie wiem, czy pomogła wczorajsza wizyta na poczcie, czy też wczorajsza skarga napisana do centrali. Tak czy owak - czyż to nie dziwne, że wczoraj na poczcie śladu nie było, a dzisiaj rano wszystkie trzy znalazły się.

----------


## malka

Cuda sie zdarzają, nawet na poczcie polskiej  :smile:

----------


## AgnesK

Cuuuda panie :smile: 

Mikołaj przyniósł w nocy, przez komin wrzucił :smile: 
Ot i całe wyjasnienie zagadki :smile:

----------


## anSi

Ty to mądra kobita jesteś, Agnes  :smile:  To zamieszanie to chyba przez to, że ja w Mikołaja przestałam wierzyć, więc chciał mnie ukarać. Ale za to powiem Wam, że wszystkie fanty są piękne - korek zdąży na kolejną licytację - tym razem w mojej szkole. A krem i mydełka wykorzystam sama  :smile:  Dziękuję serdecznie za możliwość wzięcia udziału w aukcji.* Życzę wszystkim dobrych, spokojnych Świąt*

----------


## aka z Ina

napis HOME od MEG60 pięknie zdobi już u mnie ścianę w kuchni, dziękuje za życzenia i dobre serce!

----------


## gabriela

Bardzo sie ciesze, ze przesylka dotarla. Chyba wczoraj wieczorem cos tu zaczarowalysmy, ze sie raptem znalazla.

----------


## JAGODA 51

Aniu przesyłka dotarła, przerosła moje oczekiwania zdolna jesteś.
Dziękuję.

----------


## aneta s

Ansi super! a już mam nawet protokół reklamacyjny wypełniony, tyle, że dopiero po 27 grudnia mogę złożć...dobrze, że nie będzie to konieczne!

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

> Aniu przesyłka dotarła, przerosła moje oczekiwania zdolna jesteś.
> Dziękuję.


*Jagoda*
cała przyjemność po mojej stronie  :yes: 
I dziękuję za piękny komplement  :yes:

----------


## tereska77

przepraszam, ze tak pozno daje znac, ale dostep do internetu mam mocno ograniczony :bash: 

przesylka od Anety S. dotarla, dziekuje Anetko :big grin: 

Agawi74.... to dopiero byla niespodzianka :big grin:   komplet na przyprawy piekny, konfiturka jeszcze nie tykana, ale na pewno jest pyszna :yes:  oprocz tego prezencik i kartka z zyczeniami. Agus kochana jestes, dziekuje Ci bardzo za wszystko :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:

----------


## martadela

:smile: 
*Karolina i Artur* baaardzo dziękuję za pyszną naleweczkę  :smile: 
Udało mi się ją odebrać jeszcze przed świętami, ale dopiero teraz mam dostęp do internetu.
Butelka była super zapakowana a i tak Pani na poczcie wysłyszała że coś chlupocze... ani chybi po Świętach bym dostała pustą  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Marta

----------


## AgnesK

:smile:

----------


## agawi74

> Agawi74.... to dopiero byla niespodzianka  komplet na przyprawy piekny, konfiturka jeszcze nie tykana, ale na pewno jest pyszna oprocz tego prezencik i kartka z zyczeniami. Agus kochana jestes, dziekuje Ci bardzo za wszystko


 Strasznie się cieszę* Teresko*, że wszystko dotarło w całości :wiggle:  :wiggle: 
Nie dziękuj -to była czysta porzyjemność :hug:  :hug: 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie :smile:

----------


## UlaR

Przed świętami dotarła do mnie pyszna i okrutnie mocna  :wink:  nalewka z płatków róż od KachnaP. Dziękuję!

----------


## [email protected]

Późne ale bardzo bardzo WIELKIE PODZIĘKOWANIA dla *dziewcze* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Szybko otrzymałam przesyłkę i to z niespodziankami, podarunkami w środku  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------

